# Der Energiewende Thread



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2022)

Ich wollte den Thread zur Diskussion ja schon lange mal erstellen und hier ist er.
Dafür habe ich auch einen Einspieler gesucht den ich als Basis des Threads zum besten geben kann
und bin auf Twitter fündig geworden.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1359221103944753158

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lustig ist vor allem wie viele in den Kommentaren denken, dass er meint der Strombedarf würde sinken obwohl er vom Energiebedarf spricht.

Weitere Themen zur Diskussion sind Sachen wie die 10H Regel in Bayern und ähnliches in NRW.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2022)

Dazu noch eine kleine Diskussionsbasis zum Thema Elektroauto




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=shc6hnCrAQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Anmerkung der Verbrauch vom Model 3 ist. aus eigener Erfahrung, viel zu hoch angegeben. Eher mit 15kWh im Jahresmittel rechnen.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Mai 2022)

Das ist eine sehr komplexe Sache ...

Einfach mal so anzunehmen,
wir brauchen im Jahr 20XX  1500TWh Strom,
und teilen das auf Photovoltaik und Windkraft auf,
ist irreführend.

Nur mal so zum technischen Verständnis, ohne Stromspeichertechnologie,
muß das Angebot und Nachfrage an Strom jederzeit genau austariert werden.
Nur geringfügige Abweichungen nach oben oder unten, bedeuten einen Blackout.  

Selbst bei nutzbaren 15 Mio. E-Autos als Puffer,
wird das nicht reichen,
um extreme Schwankungen abzufedern.
Platz für herkömmliche Pumpspeicherkraftwerke gibt es auch nicht ohne Ende.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das sie das Gas ganz abdrehen könnte passieren, aber dann wird das ordentlich in der Kriegskasse schmerzen.


Was ich bei der ganzen Sache mittlerweile nicht verstehe ist, das wir *eigene *Möglichkeiten haben, das völlig unbeschadet zu überstehen, es aber nicht genutzt wird, beziehungsweise wohl politisch nicht gewollt ist.
Ich musste mir das Thema auch erst in den letzten Wochen anlesen, aber es liegen in Deutschland dutzende Anträge auf herkömmliche Gasbohrungen vor, die unseren (Deutschlands) Gasverbrauch für komplette 2 Jahre sichern würden.
Also gefundene und erkundete Gasfelder verteilt über Deutschland, die man nur anbohren müsste und ich spreche hier über* herkömmliche *Gasbohrungen (was seit 50 Jahren bier in Deutschland praktiziert wird) nicht tiefes Fracking mit Chemikalien.
Für mich ist es unbegreifbar bei den aktuellen zu erwartende Gaspreisen, den Konsequenzen die für die Wirtschaft und die Verbraucher diskutiert werden, bei einem völligen Gas Stop aus Russland, warum nicht mit vollenm Hochdruck daran gearbeitet wird, diese Ressourcen die da sind auszubeuten.
Man könnte sowohl außenpolitisch als auch wirtschaftlich, wesentlich freier agieren, aber anscheinend sind Teile der deutschen Politik noch nicht soweit, wahrscheinlich auch der Bevölkerung.
Für mich ist das ein absoluter Skandal, denn wir hatten Zeit seit Februar und das Thema wird umso weniger Gas wir bekommen, umso mehr in den Fokus rücken, den die Belastungen für Verbraucher und Wirtschaft sind endlich.


----------



## Optiki (10. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich musste mir das Thema auch erst in den letzten Wochen anlesen, aber es liegen in Deutschland dutzende Anträge auf herkömmliche Gasbohrungen vor, die unseren (Deutschlands) Gasverbrauch für komplette 2 Jahre sichern würden.


Anträge sind jedoch erstmal keine fertigen Anlagen, du brauchst nach Corona auch erstmal das passende Material und dann in der heutigen Zeit entsprechende Installateure. Ich gebe dir aber recht, man sollte da dran bleiben und es als einen kleinen Anker fördern. Ähnliches passiert ja gerade mit Kali, da werden ja auch gerade neue vorkommen erschlossen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich bei der ganzen Sache mittlerweile nicht verstehe ist, das wir *eigene *Möglichkeiten haben, das völlig unbeschadet zu überstehen, es aber nicht genutzt wird, beziehungsweise wohl politisch nicht gewollt ist.


Da darfst du aber gerne mal Quellen liefern, den Punkt hab ich von den schärfsten Kritikern nicht gelesen, die kommen immer wieder mit AKWs, Fracking und Co


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Anträge sind jedoch erstmal keine fertigen Anlagen, du brauchst nach Corona auch erstmal das passende Material und dann in der heutigen Zeit entsprechende Installateure. Ich gebe dir aber recht, man sollte da dran bleiben und es als einen kleinen Anker fördern. Ähnliches passiert ja gerade mit Kali, da werden ja auch gerade neue vorkommen erschlossen.


Hier wird das nochmal gut erklärt.








						Fracking von Gas in Deutschland als Alternative? | DW | 22.06.2022
					

In Deutschland bleiben große Gasvorkommen bislang ungenutzt. Die Regierungspartei FDP will deshalb das bisher verbotene Fracking auf den Prüfstand stellen. Ein DW-Gespräch über Risiken und Chancen von Fracking.




					www.dw.com
				




Das was ich meine ist ausschließlich das Gas aus Sandstein´Vorkommen, ich meine eben nicht Schiefergas.
Bei den Sandstein Vorkommen ist eigentlich alles erkundet und man weiß sehr genau wo was liegt und was man machen muss, man müsste eben nur das "Fracking" erlauben, was man seit den 1960er Jahren hier in Deutschland schon hunderte male gemacht hat, aber nicht mehr gewollt ist, was aber in der jetzigen Situation völlig Schitzophren ist.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Da darfst du aber gerne mal Quellen liefern, den Punkt hab ich von den schärfsten Kritikern nicht gelesen, die kommen immer wieder mit AKWs, Fracking und Co


Fracking ist nicht gleich Fracking, das wusste ich eben auch nicht, wir haben Jahrzehnte bei Sandstein Vorkommen gefrackt, das worum sich Fracking im allgemeinen dreht sind die tiefliegenden Schiefergestein Vorkommen. Man muss sich halt über das Thema belesen!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Da darfst du aber gerne mal Quellen liefern, den Punkt hab ich von den schärfsten Kritikern nicht gelesen, die kommen immer wieder mit *AKWs*, Fracking und Co


Was spricht dagegen die Uran Stäbe ausklingen zu lassen und einzuspeisen?
Das bringt zwischen 4-6% Stromerzeugung, die nicht von Gas oder Kohlekraftwerken erzeugt werden müssen, sprich das eingesparte Gas woanders verwendet werden könnte.
Wenn die Politik fordert, das nun alle sparen müssen und meine Nebekostenabrechnung um das 4-5 fache steigt, trete ich jedem in den Arsch, der sich gegen so etwas verweigert, weil ja wohl jedes einzelne Prozent zählt!
Das hat was mit Glaubwürdigkeit zu tun, die aktuellen Brennstäbe können noch weiter benutzt werden und würden uns im kommenden Winter eben die vorgerechnete Entlastung bringen!


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen die Uran Stäbe ausklingen zu lassen und einzuspeisen?


Ja der so genannte Streckbetrieb, das Problem kann ich dir erklären.
Wir lassen die AKWs derzeit bis Ende des Jahres volle Kanne durchlaufen und wenn wir das so machen
sind diese Brennstäbe bis Ende des Jahres durch.
Alternativ können wir jetzt die Leistung herunterfahren und damit ein halbes Jahr länger Atomstrom beziehen.
Die Sache ist, dass das die Energiemenge die wir aus den Brennstäben beziehen nicht großartig verändert sondern nur die zeitliche Verteilung und was mir persönlich fehlt ist die Argumentation warum man das in Anbetracht dieser Tatsache machen sollte.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es derzeit sogar Recht ungünstig unsere deutschen AKWs zu drosseln weil die Franzosen 
derzeit massive Ausfälle in ihren AKWs hat, ebenso die Schweiz. Daher würde ich den Streckbetrieb in der Hoffnung darauf, dass die Franzosen ihre AKWs wieder ans laufen bekommen ablehnen.

So das ist mein Stand, hast du noch Infos die mir fehlen?


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja der so genannte Streckbetrieb, das Problem kann ich dir erklären.
> Wir lassen die AKWs derzeit bis Ende des Jahres volle Kanne durchlaufen und wenn wir das so machen
> sind diese Brennstäbe bis Ende des Jahres durch.
> Alternativ können wir jetzt die Leistung herunterfahren und damit ein halbes Jahr länger Atomstrom beziehen.
> ...


Ja mir ist das so nicht geläufig nach meinen Quellen, denn die Uranstäbe geben nach all meinen Quellen auch noch nach dem 1. Januar 2023 Energie ab und man kann sie durchaus ein halbes - Jahr weiter betreiben, ohne jetzt irgend etwas reduzieren zu müssen!


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja mir ist das so nicht geläufig nach meinen Quellen, denn die Uranstäbe geben nach all meinen Quellen auch noch nach dem 1. Januar 2023 Energie ab und man kann sie durchaus ein halbes - Jahr weiter betreiben, ohne jetzt irgend etwas reduzieren zu müssen!


Ich habe die *generelle *Aussage gefunden, dass Uranbrennstäbe bei ihrem Wechsel noch nicht ausgebrannt sind sondern noch ein halbes Jahr nutzbar sind. Aber warum sollte man das bei unseren AKWs so gefahren haben wenn die Dinger für immer vom Netz gehen sollen? Das macht mMn nur Sinn bei AKWs die weiter laufen sollen.

Hier noch eine Quelle für unsere AKWs








						Trotz Streckbetrieb-Option: Habeck lehnt Atomkraft wegen Sicherheitsrisiko ab
					

Deutschland könnte im Winter das Gas ausgehen. Um das zu verhindern, hat Habeck die Alarmstufe für unsere Gasversorgung ausgerufen. Jetzt sollen die Gasspeicher vollgemacht werden. Dazu sollen Kohlekraftwerke auch Gaskraftwerke ersetzen. Doch viele fordern auch, die letzten Atomkraftwerke weiter...




					www.energie-experten.org


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich habe die *generelle *Aussage gefunden, dass Uranbrennstäbe bei ihrem Wechsel noch nicht ausgebrannt sind sondern noch ein halbes Jahr nutzbar sind. Aber warum sollte man das bei unseren AKWs so gefahren haben wenn die Dinger für immer vom Netz gehen sollen? Das macht mMn nur Sinn bei AKWs die weiter laufen sollen.


Das sollte man doch vorher prüfen, bevor man es behauptet.
Auch der Artikel überzeugt mich nicht wirklich, eins weiss ich z.B. aus erster Hand, kein AKW in Deutschland hängt am öffentlichen Internet, und wäre somit von aussen Netztechnisch angreifbar, das ist Schwachsinn.
AKWs in Deutschland haben alle ihr eigenes Netzwerk ohne Anschluss an das Internet, solche Aussagen machen mich dann misstrauisch.

Der eigentliche Punkt ist aber, das in einer solchen eventuell dramatischen Situation alles auf den Prüfstand muss, ALLES!
Man kann nicht von der Bevölkerung und Wirtschaft erwarten, dass wir alle Versäumnisse und ideologischen Verbohrtheiten der letzten Jahrzehnte alleine tragen, ohne das die politischen Eliten zum Teil über ihren Schatten springen, um für Entlastung zu sorgen.
Die AKWs sind nur ein sehr kleiner eventueller Baustein, der Abbau von Sandstein Gas ein wesentlich größerer und vor allen dingen kurzfristig machbarer Baustein.
Ich bin jedenfalls "unwillig", wenn ich nicht merke das die Politik ebenfalls alles tut, diese Krise so gut wie möglich ohne ideologische Vorbehalte zu bewältigen, natürlich unter dem Gesichtspunkt, das nur kalkulierte Risiken für die Umwelt eingegangen werden sollen. Aber ein kalkuliertes Risiko ist etwas anderes als kein Risiko und das festhalten an liebgewonnen Auflagen!


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sollte man doch vorher prüfen, bevor man es behauptet.


Laut Habecks Aussage steht da ausgebrannt, andere Aussagen stammen nur von Atomlobbyorganisationen.
Aber wirklich was unabhängiges hab ich nicht gefunden, aber einen logischen Widerspruch zu Habecks Aussage sehe ich nicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch der Artikel überzeugt mich nicht wirklich, eins weiss ich z.B. aus erster Hand, kein AKW in Deutschland hängt am öffentlichen Internet, und wäre somit von aussen Netztechnisch angreifbar, das ist Schwachsinn.


Nein, ist es nicht. Kennst du noch Stuxnet mit dem Nuklearanlagen angegriffen wurden?
Von diesen Anlagen hing auch keine am öffentlichen Internet, aber glaub mir ich hab hab Technische Informatik mit
Cybersecurityschwerpunkt studiert, es gibt wirklich aberwitzige Angriffsvektoren auf digitale Systeme.
Ich hab schon gesehen wie jemand die Leiterbahnen eines Mainboards per Software als MW Sender missbraucht hat und damit konnte ein PC ohne Wlan, Bluetooth und Co plötzlich funken.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Laut Habecks Aussage steht da ausgebrannt, andere Aussagen stammen nur von Atomlobbyorganisationen.
> Aber wirklich was unabhängiges hab ich nicht gefunden, aber einen logischen Widerspruch zu Habecks Aussage sehe ich nicht.
> 
> Nein, ist es nicht. Kennst du noch Stuxnet mit dem Nuklearanlagen angegriffen wurden?
> ...


Das ist doch nur wieder eine Diskussion um des Kaisers Bart.
Ich möchte, dass das Ministerium alles prüft und mit Fakten aufwartet, ich will keine politisch eingefärbte Meinung, sondern eine faktenbasierende.
Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, das es mehr als brodeln wird, wenn in 1-2 Jahren die Presse herausfindet, das es doch eine Reihe von Maßnahmen zur Entlastung gab, die aber aus politischen Kalkühl nicht wahrgenommen wurden. Dazu ist das diesmal bei einem eventuellen Gas Stop zu groß, viel zu teuer und zu weitreichend.
Habeck redet wenigstens drüber, bei Scholz gibt es ständig nur Valium, das kann böse enden. Vor allen dingen hilft das alles nicht der Ukraine, denn auch ich kann nachvollziehen, das die finanziellen Belastungsgrenzen bei Teilen der Bevölkerung sehr endlich sind und die sich dann abwenden und genau darauf spekuliert Russland und Putin.
M.A. nach kommen wir da nur einigermaßen heile raus und können die Unterstützung der Ukraine aufrechterhalten, wenn wir alle gemeinsam, auf Grundlage von objektiven Fakten, an einem Strang ziehen, sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Habeck redet wenigstens drüber


Eben und grade bei Atomkraft hat Habeck drüber gesprochen, ich hab nur versucht zu verstehen wie plausibel das ist weil Habeck hat für mich bisher nie den Eindruck gemacht er würde aus Parteiräson irgendwas zurück halten.

Was ich aber auch erwarte, das geht an die Länder, dass man so nen Mist wie 10H einfach mal ersatzlos fallen lässt.
Schön, dass über die DUH gemeckert wird die gegen LNG Terminals klagt, aber die ganzen Vereine die gegen jedes
einzelne Windrad klagen sind noch schlimmer.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eben und grade bei Atomkraft hat Habeck drüber gesprochen, ich hab nur versucht zu verstehen wie plausibel das ist weil Habeck hat für mich bisher nie den Eindruck gemacht er würde aus Parteiräson irgendwas zurück halten.


Na ja, die Sache mit den AKWs, hat er schon im Februar formuliert, ich kann beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das es seit dem nicht neue Informationen gibt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ich aber auch erwarte, das geht an die Länder, dass man so nen Mist wie 10H einfach mal ersatzlos fallen lässt.
> Schön, dass über die DUH gemeckert wird die gegen LNG Terminals klagt, aber die ganzen Vereine die gegen jedes
> einzelne Windrad klagen sind noch schlimmer.


Hier bin ich bei dir, aber du kannst ja mal in Oberbayern durch die Gemeinden ziehen und fragen was die so von Windrädern halten.
Ja die Länder müssen sich beim Ausbau der Regenerativen jetzt schneller bewegen, wobei es da nicht nur um Wind, sondern eben auch um Solar und andere Sachen geht.
Renitenten Bürgern kommst du nicht bei, da sieht und sah man ja schon bei Corona, der Gemeinschaftssinn hat sich halt in den letzten Jahrzehnten zurück entwickelt, das ist ein Fakt. Auch sieht man immer wieder das durchaus hohe und verschiedene Gerichte sehr unterschiedliche "Auffassungen" gegenüber "renitenten Bürgern" vertreten.
Es hat mich ja mehr als gewundert, das die Genehmigung für ein LNG Terminal schon wirklich durch ist.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Na ja, die Sache mit den AKWs, hat er schon im Februar formuliert, ich kann beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das es seit dem nicht neue Informationen gibt.


Nun Neuigkeiten gibt es tatsächlich, der TÜV sagt, dass die Dinger noch etwas weiter laufen können. Etwas wohlbemerkt, aber Habeck hat das ja auch nicht bestritten.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier bin ich bei dir, aber du kannst ja mal in Oberbayern durch die Gemeinden ziehen und fragen was die so von Windrädern halten.


Das ist tatsächlich oftmals nicht das Problem, da haben die Gemeinden schon die Zustimmung der Bürger vor Ort geholt und dann klagen irgendwelche Verbände wie wild rum und zerstören damit jede Wirtschaftsplanung für die Unternehmen.
Würde es nur um die Bürger vor Ort gehen wäre das ganze erheblich einfacher. 
Laut neustem BVerfG Urteil müssen die Bürger vor Ort sogar beteiligt werden und du weißt ja, Geld stinkt nicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja die Länder müssen sich beim Ausbau der Regenerativen jetzt schneller bewegen, wobei es da nicht nur um Wind, sondern eben auch um Solar und andere Sachen geht.


Das stimmt, ich hab sogar gelesen, dass unser Biomassepotenzial (nachhaltig) bei fast 300TWh liegt, ergo über die Hälfte des aktuellen jährlichen Stromverbrauchs in Deutschland.

Aber wir müssen europäisch denken.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wir müssen europäisch denken.


Um das mal wieder etwas On Topic zu bringen, hier werde ich immer skeptischer, gerade auch durch die Ukraine Krise.
Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich stelle weder die EU noch Europa in Frage, aber selbst mit dem momentanen Druck und dem eindeutigen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg der Russen, ist sich in Europa doch wieder jeder selbst der Nächste. Deutschland, Ungarn, Österreich, die Griechen (verdienen gerade prächtig mit ihren "rusischen" Tankern) etc, etc.
Was wäre passiert wenn Le Pen die Wahl gewonnen hätte. Sie hatte angekündigt alle Deutsch - Französischen Projekte am nächsten Tag einzustellen. Würden wir unter solchen Umständen Strom aus Frankreich bekommen?
Wie geht es jetzt mit GB weiter, ein Handelskrieg zeichnet sich ab, die benutzen doch auch die momentane Krise, um ihr Nordirlandpaket einseitig zu brechen (Bruch von internationalen Verträgen) und spekulieren darauf, das die EU im Zuge der Krise nicht all zu heftig reagieren wird. Über die USA ab 2024 reden wir mal lieber gar nicht, sonst zu viel wieder Off-Topic.
Im Grunde genommen können wir uns in aller erster Linie nur auf uns selbst verlassen und das müssen die politischen Eliten in Deutschland endlich mal wieder begreifen, Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzelankiste und wie wir gerade sehen besser als Nachsicht. Es muss endlich wieder *strategisch gedacht werden*, ja auch im Sinne der EU, aber zu aller erst auch im Sinne Deutschlands, das ist *leider *mein Fazit aus der jetzigen und den zurückliegenden Krisen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Würden wir unter solchen Umständen Strom aus Frankreich bekommen?


Wäre grad in der Lage in deren AKWs sind verdammt dumm aus dem Verbundsnetz auszusteigen dann hätten die Blackouts   
Man muss auch ganz ehrlich sagen, dass Le Pen und Co nicht ganz so dumm wie die AfD sind, man hat ja selbst das Frexit Thema aufgegeben.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wäre grad in der Lage in deren AKWs sind verdammt dumm aus dem Verbundsnetz auszusteigen dann hätten die Blackouts
> Man muss auch ganz ehrlich sagen, *dass Le Pen und Co nicht ganz so dumm wie die AfD sind, man hat ja selbst das Frexit Thema aufgegeben.*


Nur aus politischen Kalkühl, *nicht *aus Überzeugung. Man weiß das man sonst keine Chance hätte Wahlen zu gewinnen. Ich glaube du unterschätzt die Rechte und Teilweise die Linke in Frankreich gewaltig, was ihre Abneigung zu aller erst gegen Deutschland und auch die EU betrifft.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Wieso müsst ihr immer wieder so weit vom Thema abkommen?
> Bei anderen Leuten wird sich sofort beschwert und sogar Beiträge gemeldet, aber ihr diskutiert hier munter weiter _ins Blaue hinein_


So blau ist es jetzt nicht, die Energiekrise oder ein russischer Gasstop für Deutschland, hängen ja unmittelbar mit dem Ukraine Krieg zusammen, das ist ja nun nicht ein völlig anderes Feld, aber ich bemühe mich ja schon, das wieder zurück zum Thema zu führen.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> aber ich bemühe mich ja schon, das wieder zurück zum Thema zu führen.


Vorbildlich 

Aber mir ist grad eingefallen, dass wir ein wunderbar passendes Thema schon hatten 

Weitermachen!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Juli 2022)

... Frankreich


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wäre grad in der Lage [in deren AKWs sind verdammt dumm aus dem Verbundsnetz auszusteigen dann hätten die Blackouts
> Man muss auch ganz ehrlich sagen, dass Le Pen und Co nicht ganz so dumm wie die AfD sind, man hat ja selbst das Frexit Thema aufgegeben.]


das eingeklammerte kauderwelsch check ich nicht. Meine da mal gehört zu haben, dass das mit den französischen AKWs nicht gerade so spralle läuft?









						Frankreichs Atomindustrie schlittert in die Krise
					

Frankreich ist weniger vom russischem Gas abhängig als Deutschland - dank der 56 Atomreaktoren. Weil aber mehr als die Hälfte davon still steht und Russland als Kunde wegbricht, steht Frankreichs Atomindustrie unter Druck. Von Julia Borutta.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




sei es drum. aus meiner sicht ist nur ein stillgelegtes AKW ein gutes.
wer lust hat, ich hab da mal was:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3Nlz-Ae9IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Diese Dokumentation ist -warum auch immer- so dermaßen unbekannt, dass ich nichtmal eine Urheberrechtsbeschwerde dafür bekomme.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Meine da mal gehört zu haben, dass das mit den französischen AKWs nicht gerade so spralle läuft?


Ja darum geht es ja und in dieser Situation wäre man ohne europäisches Verbundsnetz einfach verloren.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Juli 2022)

hab nicht alles gelesen hier, nachdem ich hier reingewürfelt wurde, sorry.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2022)

Glaubt ihr das es im Winter zum Blackout kommen könnte, wenn die Leute statt mit Gas ihre Elektroheizer nutzen?
Wir haben  uns auch gerade einen Elektroheizer gekauft für den Notfall. 
Der hat 1,5 KW Verbrauch. Es gibt aber auch Modelle mit 2KW.
Wir heizen aber nur in 2 Räumen damit wenn es wirklich kalt wird und man kein Gas mehr haben sollte.
Zum Glück ist unser Haus gut isoliert das wir bisher kaum heizen mussten im Winter.
Die Winter der letzten Jahre waren bis auf kurze Kältephasen auch eher mild.
Aber Elektroheizer sind jetzt schon teilweise ausverkauft.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das es im Winter zum Blackout kommen könnte, wenn die Leute statt mit Gas ihre Elektroheizer nutzen?
> Wir haben  uns auch gerade einen Elektroheizer gekauft für den Notfall.
> Der hat 1,5 KW Verbrauch. Es gibt aber auch Modelle mit 2KW.
> Wir heizen aber nur in 2 Räumen damit wenn es wirklich kalt wird und man kein Gas mehr haben sollte.
> ...


Dafür gibt es noch die ganzen Kohle Meiler in Reserve, die wohl teilweise wieder angeworfen werden, nach meinem jetzigen Wissen und der Quellenlage, haben wir was Stromerzeugung angeht noch einige Reserven, allerdings auf Kosten des CO2 Ausstoßes.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Das Problem werden im Falle eines Falles die lokalen Netze sein, aber wie gesagt es wird in Europa Probleme geben wenn die AKWs nicht laufen.
Nicht unsere, aber wenn in Frankreich und der Schweiz zusammen im Winter weiterhin über 30 offline sind wird es Probleme geben.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Juli 2022)

... wenn man bedenkt, dass wir hierzulande mal einen richtig heftigen solar- und windanlagenbauboom hatten. ^^


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Wir hätten massiv weiter ausbauen müssen, aber so richtig massiv, dann wäre jetzt alles billiger und weniger problematisch. 

Das ganz große Problem der Speicherbarkeit wird immer kleiner, aber davon ab, wir könnten die Volllaststunden massiv reduzieren und damit auch den Brennstoffverbrauch.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Juli 2022)

Mitsubishi Electric Delivers High-capacity Energy-storage System to Kyushu Electric Power's Buzen Substation | 2016 | Global News | MITSUBISHI ELECTRIC EMEA
					

A page about Mitsubishi Electric Delivers High-capacity Energy-storage System to Kyushu Electric Power's Buzen Substation, in the 2016 section of Mitsubishi Electric's website.




					emea.mitsubishielectric.com
				









						Alamitos Energy Center
					

The Alamitos Energy Center (AEC) is located on approximately 21 acres of the 71-acre brownfield Alamitos Generating Station (AGS) site. The proposed project site is bounded to the north by State Route 22; to the east by the San Gabriel River; to the south by 2nd Street; and to the west by N...




					www.energy.ca.gov
				












						1.2 GWh Vistra's Moss Landing Battery Energy Storage Facility Is World's Largest
					

Meet the 1,200 MWh/300 MW Vistra's Moss Landing Energy Storage Facility, the world's largest battery energy storage system.




					insideevs.com
				




und Europa so:








						Pelham Battery Storage Project | Pelham Battery Storage - Statera Energy
					

The Pelham battery storage project is located near Bishop’s Stortford in Hertfordshire and has a peak output of 49.99MW.




					stateraenergy.co.uk
				




(dieser Seite zufolge wäre das der größte Speicher in Europa. Was ne Schande. ^^)


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Wir brauchen so perspektivisch so 1300 TWh pro Jahr, derzeit sind wir bei 650 TWh Verbrauch.
Das ist ne Menge und da braucht man auch anderes als Akkus


----------



## Tekkla (11. Juli 2022)

Ein tolles Thema die Energiewende.

Ich komme ja aus dem Norden. Hier hat man dank Windkraft mit regenerativem Strom nicht so das Problem. Und wenn man mal über die Grenze nach Dänemark schaut, dann kann man sehen, wie man einem Land mit 6 Mio. Einwohnern fast komplett mit Windstrom die Buden warm heizen kann. Die sind nämlich bei gut 80% Eigenversorgung durch Windkraft. Dabei reden die Dänen sogar davon noch deutlich mehr Leistung zu schaffen und die Überschüsse dann zu exportieren.

Der einzige Haken bei Windkraft sind die depperten Leute, die die großen Überlandtrassen blockieren, wo es nur geht. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt, sollte es wirklich einen "Frierwinter" geben.



RyzA schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das es im Winter zum Blackout kommen könnte, wenn die Leute statt mit Gas ihre Elektroheizer nutzen?


Ich denke, nein. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass man da auch in eine Mangellage kommen kann. Um diese zu kompensieren, gibt es ja die Kohlekraftwerke in der Reserve.  Vielleicht wird es regional im Netz zu Verteilerproblemen kommen, wenn Gaskraftwerke aus der Stromproduktion raus fallen.

Hier in Kiel hat man das sehr alte Kohlekraftwerk vor Kurzem erst gegen ein tolles, modernes und vermeintlich deutlich sauberes Gaskraftwerk getauscht. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das alte KKW noch funktionsfähig ist, aber wenn wir komplett ohne Gas dastehen, dann hat man hier in der Stadt a) keinen Hauptstromerzeuger mehr und b) fällt das Fernwärmenetz der Stadtwerke aus.

Ich sehe es aber positiv. In der Not werden Menschen wandlungsfähig. In aller Regel gehen Gesellschaften gestärkt aus Krisen hervor. Auch wenn ich uns in D für reichlich bekloppt und vielfach nur borniert halte, so bin ich guter Dinge, dass sich die kommenden Jahre zum Positiven entwickeln werden.


----------



## seahawk (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir brauchen so perspektivisch so 1300 TWh pro Jahr, derzeit sind wir bei 650 TWh Verbrauch.
> Das ist ne Menge und da braucht man auch anderes als Akkus


Man wird nicht um energy to Hydrogen oder Fuel herum kommen. Ist zwar furchtbar ineffizient aber leicht zu lagern. Mit den Batteriepuffern kann man Schwankungen im Netz für einen begrenzten Zeitraum abdecken, aber keine echte Notversorgung sicher stellen.  Pumpspeicherkraftwerke wären noch eine Alternative, sind aber eben auch erhebliche Eingriffe in die Natur und in den Wasserhaushalt. Gerade wenn die Dürreperioden zunehmen, wird der Betrieb schwierig.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> aber keine echte Notversorgung sicher stellen.


Wie gesagt wir haben eine Biomasse Kapazität von fast 300 TWh pro Jahr, das ist unsere Rückversicherung, nicht Energy to X.
Biomasse ist genau so flexibel wie Erdgas.


----------



## seahawk (11. Juli 2022)

Energy to X macht aber Sinn, weil man damit Überproduktion verwerten kann. Wir werden sowieso den Punkt erreichen müssen bei denen wird 200+% des Bedarfs mit erneuerbaren abdecken können und da macht Energy to X als Puffer sehr viel Sinn.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Energy to X macht aber Sinn, weil man damit Überproduktion verwerten kann.


Dieses X brauchst du erstmal im Schiffs und Flugverkehr und bevor du sonstigen Überschuss darein haust kann man ne Menge davon besser speichern als in Gas oder Öl.


----------



## seahawk (11. Juli 2022)

Ich sehe das ja auch eher als Endzustand, wenn erneuerbare Energien über Bedarf vorhanden sind.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Das ist ja alles schöne Zukunftsmusik für in 10 Jahren, wir haben aber ein akutes Problem, sprich uns fehlt wahrscheinlich Gas in 5-6 Monaten, für einen Zeitraum für ungefähr 2 Jahren, insoweit sollte man sich über Lösungen dort Gedanken machen.
Ich finde es übrigens bezeichnend das sich bis jetzt keiner zu meinen Argumenten zu herkömmlichen  Fracking für Gasvorkommen in Sandstein (konventionelles Fracking) geäußert hat, das schon mehrere hundertmale seit 1960 in Deutschland, ohne Messbare Umweltschäden angewandt wurde und seit 2017 verboten ist, weil es "Fracking" genannt wird und mit Schiefergas aus Schiefergestein in einen Topf geworfen wird (unkonventionelles Fracking).
Alle Gasvorkommen aus Sandstein sind in Deutschland erkundet, es gibt zig Anträge für Bohrungen und sie bringen eine *erhebliche *Entlastung oder gar die Lösung für unsere *aktuellen Probleme.*
Es kann ja wohl nicht sein, das man Teile der Bevölkerung in die Verarmung rutschen lässt*, *sprich das in einem Land wie Deutschland wohl 10-30% der Bevölkerung sich keine Energie mehr leisten kann für Heizen und Strom, wenn man kurzfristige Lösungen mit kalkulierten Risiko anhand hat.
Ich sehe das als Skandal und werde jetzt anfangen mich dafür politisch zu engagieren und Aufklärung bei mir vor Ort zu leisten!


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das als Skandal und werde jetzt anfangen mich dafür politisch zu engagieren und Aufklärung bei mir vor Ort zu leisten!


Du könntest erstmal anfangen mich aufzuklären weil irgendwie finde ich nichtmal Quellen der Erdgaslobby die das so positiv sehen wie du. 

Wie hier:








						Experten fordern Fracking von Erdgas in Deutschland
					

Zwar importiert Deutschland Gas aus Russland, hierzulande schlummern aber ebe...




					www.t-online.de
				






> Experte Mohammed Amro von der Bergakademie Freiberg sagte der "Welt am Sonntag", in Deutschland könnte bei einer Aufhebung des Fracking-Verbots binnen eines Jahres mit der Förderung von Schiefergas begonnen werden. In fünf Jahren ließe sich die Förderrate demnach so weit erhöhen, dass Deutschland mit heimischem Frackinggas ein Fünftel seines Erdgasbedarfs decken könnte.


Wir haben 50% Gas aus Russland, du willst das durch Fracking ohne Gas aus Schiefer ersetzen und hier haben wir selbst mit Schiefergas in 5 Jahren 20 Prozent.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Ich habe gestern schon einen Artikel gepostet, den ich für sehr seriös halte.








						Fracking von Gas in Deutschland als Alternative? | DW | 22.06.2022
					

In Deutschland bleiben große Gasvorkommen bislang ungenutzt. Die Regierungspartei FDP will deshalb das bisher verbotene Fracking auf den Prüfstand stellen. Ein DW-Gespräch über Risiken und Chancen von Fracking.




					www.dw.com
				




Zu den Reserven:








						Erdgasreserven
					

Zum Stichtag am 31. Dezember 2020 hat Deutschland knapp 41 Milliarden Kubikmeter Erdgasreserven verfügt, die als sicher oder wahrscheinlich förderbar gelten.




					www.bveg.de
				











						Erdgasreserven und Potenziale in Deutschland
					






					www.bveg.de
				






> In Deutschland wurden knapp 5,2 Milliarden Kubikmeter Erdgas im Jahr 2021 gefördert. Die geschätzten sicheren und wahrscheinlichen Erdgasreserven lagen bei 32 Milliarden Kubikmeter (Stand 31.12.2021).  *Es kommen Ressourcen dazu, die momentan noch nicht wirtschaftlich förderbar oder geologisch noch nicht exakt erfasst sind. Dazu gehören sowohl konventionelle Erdgasvorkommen *als auch die erheblichen Potenziale in neuen, unkonventionellen Lagerstätten.


Wie du schon ausgeführt hast beziehen wir nur 50% aus Russland, der Rest kommt von Norwegen und den Niederlanden und aus heimischer Förderung und die kann man im Bereich konventioneller Förderung sofort sehr stark ausbauen, weil man weiß wo sie liegen, dazu muss man aber Auflagen die seit 2017 auf Bundesebene eingeführt wurden und dann auf Landesebene teilweise noch verschärft wurden, weil man das böse Fracking unter allen Umständen verhindern will abgebaut werden, um konvenbtionelles Fracking für Erdgas aus Sanstein zu ermöglichen!
Ist es immer noch nicht angekommen das jedes *einzelne Prozent *mehr Gas das wir selber auftreiben können zählt, in Bezug auf die Rettung unserer Wirtschaft und den Kosten für Verbraucher und Wirtschaft?

Noch ein interessanter Artikel dazu.








						Bayerische Staatszeitung
					

Nachrichten aus Bayern. Aktuelle Informationen, Hintergrundberichte aus Politik, Wirtschaft, Kommunalem und Kultur




					www.bayerische-staatszeitung.de


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern schon einen Artikel gepostet, den ich für sehr seriös halte.


Lese ich in dem Artikel wirklich, dass Schwarz Gelb im Jahr des Atomausstiegs 2.0 auch dieses "non Schiefer" Fracking beendet wurde?
Was hat Schwarz Gelb da eigentlich angerichtet? Jetzt weiß ich auch warum wir so viel mehr Gas aus Russland beziehen als vor 10 Jahren. Oh Gott!

Also bei deiner Forderung gehe ich mit solange wir das Schiefer Gas liegen lassen, ich habe aber ein ganz fettes aber:
Das ganze will ich als Maßnahmenpaket sehen.
Ich kann kein Fracking akzeptieren solange es noch sowas wie 10H gibt, solange sich Bürger aus optischen Gründen keine PV Anlagen montieren dürfen (Denkmalschutz als Ausnahme) und man nichtmal ein Tempolimit zumindest temporär einführt.
Außerdem müssen wir umgehend prüfen wie schnell wir Biogas ausbauen können.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also bei deiner Forderung gehe ich mit solange wir das Schiefer Gas liegen lassen, ich habe aber ein ganz fettes aber:
> Das ganze will ich als Maßnahmenpaket sehen.
> Ich kann kein Fracking akzeptieren solange es noch sowas wie 10H gibt, solange sich Bürger aus optischen Gründen keine PV Anlagen montieren dürfen (Denkmalschutz als Ausnahme) und man nichtmal ein Tempolimit zumindest temporär einführt.
> Außerdem müssen wir umgehend prüfen wie schnell wir Biogas ausbauen können.


Das ist doch Sonnenklar, natürlich muss man einen Aktionsplan *Jetzt* auch mit der Zukunft verbinden, und natürlich spart jede Kilowattstunde die wir mit Erneubaren produzieren eben auch Gas und Kohle, die nicht für die Stromerzeugung herangezogen werden müssen!
Darüber hinaus muss dringenst der Trassenbau und Netzausbau vorangetrieben werden.
Es muss aber auch klar sein, das wenn wir jetzt konventionelles Fracking erlauben bzw. starke Auflagen abbauen, dass das einmal schnell gehen muss und dass das uns wohl  ~ 5-10 Jahre begleiten wird, weil kein wirtschaftliches Unternehmen baut eine Infrastruktur für ein Gasfeld auf, um nur 2 Jahre fördern zu dürfen, sondern die wollen dann wohl die angebohrten konventionellen Felder auch ausbeuten, das sollte klar sein.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus muss dringenst der Trassenbau und Netzausbau vorangetrieben werden.


Ja das ist wieder so ein unangenehmes Thema bei dem vor allem die CSU gebremst hat.
Ich hab da mehrere Jahre und 5 Milliarden Zusatzkosten wegen dieser unnötigen Erdverkabelung im Kopf gegen die jetzt aber wieder die Bauern protestieren weil es sie beim Anbau mehr behindert als Überlandleitungen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Es muss aber auch klar sein, das wenn wir jetzt konventionelles Fracking erlauben bzw. starke Auflagen abbauen, dass das einmal schnell gehen muss und dass das uns wohl ~ 5-10 Jahre begleiten wird, weil kein wirtschaftliches Unternehmen baut eine Infrastruktur für ein Gasfeld auf, um nur 2 Jahre fördern zu dürfen


Naja wenn der Westen kein russisches Gas mehr kauft ist der Markt ja auch da.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> man nichtmal ein Tempolimit zumindest temporär einführt.


Dann bitte auch eine Pflicht zum Abschalten des Autoradios einführen, das würde nämlich ähnlich viel CO2 einsparen!


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Dann bitte auch eine Pflicht zum Abschalten des Autoradios einführen, das würde nämlich ähnlich viel CO2 einsparen!


Also ich bin gegen ein Tempolimit, weil ich schon immer gerne so schnell gefahren bin, wie der Verkehr es zugelassen hat, aber bei 2 Euro pro Liter, bin ich jetzt bei 120 und Tempomat und bei 5-5,5 Liter statt 6,5 Liter Diesel, das mache ich freiwiilig, aber ein bischen Gedudel und Nachrichten will ich schon im Auto haben. Ich habe fast den ganzen Dorsten Podcast im Auto verfolgt.
Im Grunde genommen sollte bei den Preisen bei jedem ein gewisses Umdenken stattfinden.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Dann bitte auch eine Pflicht zum Abschalten des Autoradios einführen, das würde nämlich ähnlich viel CO2 einsparen!


Hab ich das Trollfutter nicht zu gemacht oder was hast du für ein Radio?
Wenn @Don-71 1l durch seine neue Fahrweise einspart müsste sein Radio über 3kWh brauchen, das ist aber eher die Liga von 6 Gaming PCs unter Volllast.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Salve,

ich poste das mal hier herein und bitte um Einschätzung, ob das realistisch, vor allen dingen mit den Versicherungen.


			https://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/nordstream-wartung-beginnt-heute-angst-vor-blockade-was-es-russland-kostet-uns-kein-gas-mehr-zu-liefern_id_114395302.html
		


Abschnett 3 ziemlich weit unten ist interessant.



> Noch schlimmer: 97 Prozent aller Tanker, die russische Rohstoffe transportieren, sind in nur drei Ländern versichert – in den USA, Norwegen oder Schweden. Zudem laufen die Versicherungen zumeist über das Finanzzentrum in London. Hier könnten westliche Regierungen leicht einschreiten. Sie können zwar Russland nicht diktieren, wem das Land zu welchem Preis Öl und Gas verkauft, aber den in ihren Ländern registrierten Reedereien und Versicherungen, mit wem sie zu welchen Konditionen Geschäfte treiben dürfen.
> 
> Die Blockade einer wichtigen Pipeline wie Nord Stream 1 könnte also eine fatale Vergeltung aus dem Westen nach sich ziehen. Der Schaden, den Russland davon finanziell hätte, lässt sich heute noch nicht beziffern.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab ich das Trollfutter nicht zu gemacht oder was hast du für ein Radio?


Die Sache ist die, ein Tempolimit würde nur einen ganz kleinen Teil an Fahrern treffen, das Radioverbot ca. 90% aller Autofahrer. Daher sind beide Mittel im Endeffekt ähnlich (wenig) effektiv.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v7-cZtOW6JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die, ein Tempolimit würde nur einen ganz kleinen Teil an Fahrern treffen


Das ist quatsch, ein Tempolimit verbessert der Verkehrsfluss enorm für jeden der schneller als ein LKW fährt.

Es gibt diese Untersuchungen, es gibt diese Studien und selbst 2% sind zig Millionen Liter.


----------



## Tekkla (11. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Abschnett 3 ziemlich weit unten ist interessant.


Dazu dann das hier im Gegenzug.









						Russland und Nord Stream 1: Freude am "Imageverlust" des Westens
					

Gas sei unpolitisch, heißt es aus Russland stets. Zugleich sind die Polit-Shows dort voll mit Nord Stream 1. Ihr Tenor: Deutschland habe in der Frage klein beigegeben. Russlands eigene Abhängigkeiten werden heruntergespielt. Von A. Kammerer.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Bin gespannt wie das am Ende ausgeht.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch, ein Tempolimit verbessert der Verkehrsfluss enorm für jeden der schneller als ein LKW fährt.
> 
> Es gibt diese Untersuchungen, es gibt diese Studien und selbst 2% sind zig Millionen Liter.


Na ja, welche Studien das auch immer *waren, *mittlerweile gibt es zig, eher hunderte Verkehrsleitsysteme um jede Großstadt in Deutschland. Ich kenne fast keine Ballungsgebiete mit hohem täglichen Verkehrsaufkommen ohne Leitsystem, das tagsüber generell auf Tempolimit geschaltet ist und nur Nachts auf "Offen" schaltet.
Der Verkehrfluss auf einer normalen 3 Spurigen in der Pampa ist mit und ohne Templimit völlig gleich, 2 Spurige ohne Tempolimit gibt es nur noch in der tiefsten Diaspora ohne Verkehrsaufkommen.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie das am Ende ausgeht.


Was Russland in den eigenen Staatsmedien verkündet oder setzt, interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, mich interessiert, ob wir im Fall der Fälle ihnen hart zusetzen können, wenn alle an einem Strang ziehen, und das ist wahrscheinlich eher das Hauptproblem. Wirklich die absoluten dauer Lügen und Märchenstunden aus Russland, gehen mir völlig vorbei.


----------



## Tekkla (11. Juli 2022)

Aktuell scheint eine Debatte für mehr günstigen  ÖPNV für alle zielführender zu sein als ein Tempolimit.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 2 Spurige ohne Tempolimit gibt es nur noch in der tiefsten Diaspora ohne Verkehrsaufkommen.


Und selbst da reichen 3 Fahrzeuge auf einmal für diese Probleme.
130er Fahrer fährt auf 80er LKW auf und muss wegen 220er Fahrer der von hinten anrauscht abbremsen und warten bis er überholen kann. Beschleunigen braucht wahnsinnig viel Energie, abbremsen bringt bei Verbrennern gar nichts zurück.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und selbst da reichen 3 Fahrzeuge auf einmal für diese Probleme.
> 130er Fahrer fährt auf 80er LKW auf und muss wegen 220er Fahrer der von hinten anrauscht abbremsen und warten bis er überholen kann. Beschleunigen braucht wahnsinnig viel Energie, abbremsen bringt bei Verbrennern gar nichts zurück.


Da liegt aber zu 90% das Problem hinter dem Steuer, denn ich kann das als guter und vorausschauender Fahrer sehr exakt steuern/timen, dass das eben nicht passiert, sondern ich im Schiebebetrieb ohne Verbrauch heranrolle und auch viel Resternegie habe um nur sehr kurz wieder beschleunigen zu müssen.
Ich bin schon Walsrode -Mainz exakt 450km in genau 3h 50sec gefahren, mit einem 2.0L 150 PS Auto und habe dabei genau 10,5l Sprit verbraucht bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 150km pro Stunde. Das ist natürlich ein *extrem Beispiel *und fand Abends zwischen 19 Uhr und 22Uhr am 29 Dezember 2001 statt, aber es ist auch möglich sehr hohe Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten mit einem sehr moderaten Verbrauch zu erreichen.
Der moderate Verbrauch (Benzin) bezieht sich hier auf ein Auto Baujahr 1997, also schon eine ganze Weile her.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aktuell scheint eine Debatte für mehr günstigen  ÖPNV für alle zielführender zu sein als ein Tempolimit.


Der muß nichtmal sooooo viel günstiger werden. Das 9€ ticket ist im prinzip schon zu günstig...
Was bei der aktion aber gezogen hat ist die tatsache, das man mit dem ticket bundesweit fahren kann ohne sich groß gedanken machen zu müssen. Von daher sollte man einfach die tarif-strucktur deutschlandweit vereinheitlichen und strecken gut planbar gestalten. Wenn man einfach von a nach b kommt würde das schon viele überzeugen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da liegt aber zu 90% das Problem hinter dem Steuer, denn ich kann das als guter und vorausschauender Fahrer sehr exakt steuern/timen, dass das eben nicht passiert, sondern ich im Schiebebetrieb ohne Verbrauch heranrolle und auch viel Resternegie habe um nur sehr kurz wieder beschleunigen zu müssen.


Ich komme da immer gerne mit der ADAC Studie zum Benzinsparen durch Tempo 30 statt 50 in der Innenstadt:

Klappt theoretisch, praktisch sind die Menschen zu blöd zum schalten.


----------



## Tekkla (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klappt theoretisch, praktisch sind die Menschen zu blöd zum schalten.


Automatic regelt das schon.  Wobei bei meinem PSA Corsa von 2021 der Tempomat nicht auf 30 KM/H klarkommt. Der Letzte GM Corsa konnte das. Voll dumm.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

Wenn ich jetzt nochmal Verbrenner fahren muss fühle ich mich wie im Mittelalter.

Mein Dad ist grade bei Urlaubsreisen auf die Bahn ungestiegen weil er Auto fahren nicht mehr toll fand und zack hat er ein Elektroauto macht ihm das fahren wieder Spaß.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wir haben eine Biomasse Kapazität von fast 300 TWh pro Jahr, das ist unsere Rückversicherung, nicht Energy to X.
> Biomasse ist genau so flexibel wie Erdgas.


Ist mit Biomasse tierische Ausscheidungen gemeint? Also Kacke usw?


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist mit Biomasse tierische Ausscheidungen gemeint? Also Kacke usw?


Nicht nur, aber auch und nicht nur tierische.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht nur, aber auch und nicht nur tierische.


300 TW sind schon viel finde ich.

Wieviel erzeugt ein AKW? Oder Kohlekraftwerk?


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

300TWh (nicht TW!) sind ganz  die Hälfte vom aktuellen Strombedarf in Deutschland 😅


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt nochmal Verbrenner fahren muss fühle ich mich wie im Mittelalter.
> 
> Mein Dad ist grade bei Urlaubsreisen auf die Bahn ungestiegen weil er Auto fahren nicht mehr toll fand und zack hat er ein Elektroauto macht ihm das fahren wieder Spaß.


"Verbrenner" mit "Handschaltung" verwechselt? Beim Automaten (genauso wie Tempomat etc.) ist es für den Fahrkomfort wirklich vollkommen egal welcher Motor drin ist.

Bei mir kommt Mittwoch endlich Mal ein Handwerker für ein Angebot für eine PV-Anlage. Leider hab ich bis heute noch keine Lösung gefunden als Hausgemeinschaft ökonomisch sinnvoll eine Solaranlage zu betreiben, also wird es wohl darauf hinaus laufen dass ich das Dach von der Gemeinschaft miete und die Anlage dann allein meine ist.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 300TWh (nicht TW!) sind ganz  die Hälfte vom aktuellen Strombedarf in Deutschland 😅


Ja das ist doch ordentlich.  

Deswegen meine Frage was ein AKW im Vergleich produziert.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch, ein Tempolimit verbessert der Verkehrsfluss enorm für jeden der schneller als ein LKW fährt.
> 
> Es gibt diese Untersuchungen, es gibt diese Studien und selbst 2% sind zig Millionen Liter.


Erst bezeichnest du mich indirekt als Troll und jetzt gehst du nicht auf mein Argument ein - tolle Diskussionskultur.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Verbrenner" mit "Handschaltung" verwechselt? Beim Automaten (genauso wie Tempomat etc.) ist es für den Fahrkomfort wirklich vollkommen egal welcher Motor drin ist.


Auch eine Schaltautomatik schaltet und das merkt man.


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Erst bezeichnest du mich indirekt als Troll und jetzt gehst du nicht auf mein Argument ein - tolle Diskussionskultur.


Du hast eine Behauptung gebracht die du nicht mit Zahlen belegt hast, das ist keine Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich komme da immer gerne mit der ADAC Studie zum Benzinsparen durch Tempo 30 statt 50 in der Innenstadt:
> 
> Klappt theoretisch, praktisch sind die Menschen zu blöd zum schalten.


Also ganz ehrlich, ich fahre seit über 33 Jahren Auto, allerdings zu 100% nur Schalter und ich hatte einige Autos, aber das Auto das für Tempo 30 eine ideale Übersetzung hat musst du mir noch zeigen.
Mein jetziges Diesel Altagsauto, dreht bei 30 im 2. Gang nahe an 2000U/min. und im dritten Gang ist das fast oder es ist Leerlaufdrehzal, also 1000 U/min. Also die Schalter die ich kenne sind alle auf 50 km/h von der Übersetzung ausgelegt, um die entspannt im 3. Gang zu fahren, aber 30 können wenige, vor allen dingen nicht entspannt im 2. Gang. und der 3. Gang ist meistens zu lang dafür, also die Drehzahl zu niedrig. Auch rollt man teilweise zu schnell.


----------



## Tekkla (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> und zack hat er ein Elektroauto macht ihm das fahren wieder Spaß.


Frag mal meinen Dad. Der hat sich nen Ioniq5 geleistet...


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Frag mal meinen Dad. Der hat sich nen Ioniq5 geleistet...


Elektroauto fahren ist für mich tödlich langweilig, es ist der Transport von A nach B ohne jegliche Emotionen. Eher wie Zug fahren.
Das wird führ die Mehrzahl das richtige sein, für mich persönlich ist es das nicht, aber ich weiss auch, das ich damit zu einer Minderheit gehöre.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch eine Schaltautomatik schaltet und das merkt man.


Es gibt auch Wandlerautomaten (und die 8 Stufen Dinger sind nicht soo ineffizient). Und anders herum Elektroautos mit Getriebe.
Warum das automatische Schalten auf einer Urlaubsfahrt, also in erster Linie auf der Bahn, stören sollte leuchtet mir aber erst recht nicht ein, schließlich sind da Gangwechsel kaum existent.

Naja, für meinen Teil bin ich aktuell mit elektronisch in der Stadt+Umland, Benzin +etwas Rekuperation  für die Strecke und beides zusammen für den Spaß ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Elektroauto fahren ist für mich tödlich langweilig, es ist der Transport von A nach B ohne jegliche Emotionen.


Aber auch du wirst einsehen, dass von A nach B kommen wichtiger als der Spaß ist oder?


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber auch du wirst einsehen, dass von A nach B kommen wichtiger als der Spaß ist oder?


Jaja,
ich habe alle meine Alfas abgestossen bis auf einen, der steht in der Garage, für sonnige Tage, ansonsten fahre ich eine A-Klasse Diesel, führ das Tagesgeschäft.
Ich bin über 20 Jahre nur Alfas gefahren und ja ich habe eingesehen (der Ritt von Walsrode nach Mainz war ein Alfa), dass das alles nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist, deshalb meine Veränderungen.
Aber ich lasse mir nun nicht komplett meinen Spaß verderben, insoweit ist mein Daily eine A-Klasse -  alt Diesel- mit 5-6 Liter Verbrauch und Spaß habe ich im Sommer mit ~ 2000 Kilometer mit meinem Alfa. Friss es oder stirb, ist mir egal! Allerdings bin ich auch bei meinem Sonnen Alfa im Schnitt bei 10l Super Benzin, also keine SUV Verbrauchswerte.
Um das mal "Global" einzuordnen liege ich pro Jahr bei ungefähr 6000-8000 Kilometer A Klasse Diesel ( Je nach Lage der Eltern) plus 1500-2000 KM für den Sonnnen Alfa. Damit bin ich garantiert in den letzten 20% aller Haushalte vielleicht eher bei 10%.
Kein Jahr war über 9000km!


----------



## Tekkla (12. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Elektroauto fahren ist für mich tödlich langweilig, es ist der Transport von A nach B ohne jegliche Emotionen.


Wenn du von Alfa redest, dann ist die Emotion ja weniger der Benziner denn das italienische Flair, was diese Autos haben.

Ich war als selbst schaltender Benziner-Fahrer über Jahrzehnte so voller Vorurteile.  Automatik? Ist was für alte Opis, die nicht (mehr) richtig fahren können. Assistenzsysteme? Brauchen nur Pussies! E-Fahrzeug, das fehlt jeglicher Fahrspass.

Dann fuhr ich in den Urlaub und bekam nen Automatik als Mietwagen. Dann fuhr ich mit einem voller Assistenten gepackten Renault Megane einmal von Lissabon die Atlantikküste entlang in gute 3 Wochen nach Kiel. Dann fuhr ich das erste mal einen der ersten Model S. Und jedes dieser Male wurde meine Horizont erweitert. 

Ich verstehe, dass man die mechanische Art der Fortbewegung eines Verbrenners gut findet. Aber dessen Zeitalter läuft immer mehr ab. Ich finde das persönlich wie umwelttechnisch nicht mehr schade.


----------



## Eckism (12. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch eine Schaltautomatik schaltet und das merkt man.


BEim modernen Wandler nicht wirklich.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch eine Schaltautomatik schaltet und das merkt man.
> 
> Du hast eine Behauptung gebracht die du nicht mit Zahlen belegt hast, das ist keine Diskussionsgrundlage.


Mein Post verlinkt auf ein Video von Alexander Bloch, der alle Zahlen nennt und belegt. Hier die Stelle mit dem Radio: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v7-cZtOW6JQ:598

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn du von Alfa redest, dann ist die Emotion ja weniger der Benziner denn das italienische Flair, was diese Autos haben


Ähmmmm. Mmmm, also nicht wirklich, natürlich haben die Autos auch Flair, aber natürlich haben sie auch einen Motor, oder eher Benzin Motor, Bella Macchina!


Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich war als selbst schaltender Benziner-Fahrer über Jahrzehnte so voller Vorurteile. Automatik? Ist was für alte Opis, die nicht (mehr) richtig fahren können. Assistenzsysteme? Brauchen nur Pussies! E-Fahrzeug, das fehlt jeglicher Fahrspass.


Ja! Kenne ich!


Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich verstehe, dass man die mechanische Art der Fortbewegung eines Verbrenners gut findet. Aber dessen Zeitalter läuft immer mehr ab. Ich finde das persönlich wie umwelttechnisch nicht mehr schade.


Ja, das ist mir auch klar!


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2022)

Zum Thema "Deutschland hat die höchsten Strompreise"




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1546845547964907520

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (12. Juli 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es so sinnvoll ist beim Thema Energiewende darüber zu sprechen, ob ein Auto die richtigen Emotionen vermittelt oder nicht, bzw. wie sich das Schalten anfühlt. 

Ich möchte nur mal so ein paar Gedanken anreißen, was mir da so einfällt. 

Erstmal stellt sich ja die Frage, für was soll die Energiewende stehen und was sind die Ziele. Wollen wir nur hin zu erneuerbare Energie oder möchten wir ebenso ein ähnlich Preisniveau wie jetzt behalten. 

Dann ist es natürlich immer ein Planen in die Zukunft und das voraussagen  der zukünftigen technischen Möglichkeiten, wie schnell kann man die alten schmutzigen Technologien ersetzten, wie ist die Zusammensetzung und so weiter. 

Es müssen halt alle Möglichkeiten der Energiegewinnung in einem regelmäßigen Abstand geprüft werden und dann ein Portfolie zusammengestellt werden, welche als Ziel einen steigenden Anteil von Erneuerbaren Energien hat. 

Nehmen wir mal das Thema Atomenergie, hier wurde aus verschieden Gründen entschieden, es passt trotz einiger Vorteile nicht ins Portfolie. Jetzt könnten wir es aber doch mal wieder gebrauchen, jedoch hätte man dafür ein große Menge Geld und eine Vorlaufzeit benötigt. Dann werden immer Frankreich und Co als tolle Vorzeigebeispiele genannt, aber die bekommen doch auch sehr große Mengen Geld und haben trotzdem noch Problem, mal davon abgesehen liefert da auch Russland die Rohstoffe. Dann gibt es immer wieder die Lobby, welche behauptet es gibt Atomkraftwerke, welche den alten Atommüll noch umwandeln kann, das lese ich jetzt schon viele Jahre und welche Land hat die, wer baut aktuell überhaupt Atomkraftwerke, mit der aktuellen Russlandkrise gibt es doch da auch Probleme. 

Ich hab jetzt nichts gegen Windkraftanlagen, aber da hab ich auch schon ganz komische Wirtschaftlichkeitsanalyse gesehen, eventuell hat mal eine ein gute zur Hand. 

Dann mal zum Thema Solar, als ich kann nur für die Region Nordsachsen sprechen, 70 Prozent der Anlagen hier sind vom Staat subventioniert und existieren nur deswegen, meistens damals als es noch die Förderung für Landwirte gab, haben die sämtliche Hallen bestückt. Bei den privaten Haushalten sind es meistens nur 2 Felder für Wasser oder halt Neubauten, die es halt mit über den Kredit abzahlen. Die meisten Leute hier verdienen so wenig, die können sich im Ernstfall gerade mal eine neue Dachdeckung leisten, da geht keiner hin und baut sich da nochmal für 10k+ eine Solaranlage drauf. Ich hab nach meiner Ausbildung in Berlin mehr verdient, als die meisten Kollegen meines Vaters in einem Industriebetrieb hier, die dort als Schlosser/Zusammenbauer die letzten 20+ Jahre gearbeitet haben.

(Ich kann die Leute teilweise schon verstehen, welche  sauer sind, wenn es heißt, alle sollen ein Elektroauto fahren, die Heizung muss umgebaut werden oder die Kraftstoffpreise müssen massiv steigen.)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie sich die Preise für Wärmetauscher und Solartechnik die nächsten 6 Monate entwickeln, von verfügbaren Handwerkern will ich mal gar nicht anfangen. Unser bekannter Dachdecker hat schon vor 3 Jahren gesagt, eigentlich macht er noch komplette Dächer, alles andere kostet zu viel Zeit und so macht er mehr Geld.
Die Kosten einer zeitnahen Umrüstung fressen wahrscheinlich, die Ersparnisse beim Bezug von Strom/Öl/Gas sowieso auf, einzig ein kompletter Gasstop wäre problematisch.

Das wir uns dann von Russland so abhängig gemacht haben, muss ich aber nicht verstehen, vor allem wenn Frau Merkeln, dann auch noch behauptet, die Absichten von Putin waren erkennbar.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es müssen halt alle Möglichkeiten der Energiegewinnung in einem regelmäßigen Abstand geprüft werden und dann ein Portfolie zusammengestellt werden, welche als Ziel einen steigenden Anteil von Erneuerbaren Energien hat.


Oder man nimmt die Marktwirtschaftliche Methode: CO2 produzieren kostet Geld (und zwar progressiv oder gleichbleibend bei großen Mengen, nicht degressiv wie hier zuletzt) und wer gefährlichen Müll produziert muss dessen Entsorgung/Lagerung bezahlen.

Schon sind Atom- und Kohlekraft effektiv abgeschafft weil unwirtschaftlich und es bleibt trotzdem offen ob die Alternative Quelle nun Wasser, Wind, Sonne, Mond oder was auch immer heißt.


----------



## seahawk (12. Juli 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Mein Post verlinkt auf ein Video von Alexander Bloch, der alle Zahlen nennt und belegt. Hier die Stelle mit dem Radio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fast nichts ist besser als nichts für eine Maßnahme ohne Nachteile.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Dann mal zum Thema Solar, als ich kann nur für die Region Nordsachsen sprechen, 70 Prozent der Anlagen hier sind vom Staat subventioniert und existieren nur deswegen, meistens damals als es noch die Förderung für Landwirte gab, haben die sämtliche Hallen bestückt. Bei den privaten Haushalten sind es meistens nur 2 Felder für Wasser oder halt Neubauten, die es halt mit über den Kredit abzahlen. Die meisten Leute hier verdienen so wenig, die können sich im Ernstfall gerade mal eine neue Dachdeckung leisten, da geht keiner hin und baut sich da nochmal für 10k+ eine Solaranlage drauf. Ich hab nach meiner Ausbildung in Berlin mehr verdient, als die meisten Kollegen meines Vaters in einem Industriebetrieb hier, die dort als Schlosser/Zusammenbauer die letzten 20+ Jahre gearbeitet haben.


Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, sind alle Anlagen in Deutschland mehr oder weniger "Subventioniert", denn alle die ich kenne finanzieren das über die KfW Bank.
Und der Rest ist pure Mathematik und Lebensumstände.
Wenn du über Solar deine Stromrechnung nahe Null drückst, weil du mit entsprechend moderner Anlage und Speicher, dein Haus selber versorgen kannst, muss das ja mit eingerechnet werden, wenn Jemand jeden Tag einen Arbeitsweg hat, der bequem mit einer Ladung für ein Elektroauto an der eigenen WallBox reicht, rechnet sich das nochmal. Man muss es dann nur noch rechnen.
Und sagen wir es mal so, ich kann wenig bis gar nicht glauben, das die Stromrechnung für ein Einfamilienhaus und der Arbeitsweg von meinetwegen insgesamt 60 Kilometer am Tag, sich nicht rechnen würde. Klar muss man investieren, (Kredit finanziert, dafür gibt es ja die KfW), ich weiß nicht wie sich die Immobilienpreise in Nord Sachsen entwickelt haben, aber in den meisten Gebieten, sowohl Ost als auch West sind Bestandimmobilien deutlich mehr Wert als noch vor 10-12 Jahren, insoweit gibt es auch hier eher weniger Probleme, dazu kommt das eine Anlage ja auch eine Wertsteigerung der Immobilie darstellt.


----------



## Optiki (12. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie sich die Immobilienpreise in Nord Sachsen entwickelt haben, aber in den meisten Gebieten, sowohl Ost als auch West sind Bestandimmobilien deutlich mehr Wert als noch vor 10-12 Jahren, insoweit gibt es auch hier eher weniger Probleme, dazu kommt das eine Anlage ja auch eine Wertsteigerung der Immobilie darstellt.


Ich will das ganze ja auch nicht schlecht reden, jedoch sehe ich diese großen Wandel hier noch nicht und für einige Gruppen ist es auch finanziell nicht umsetzbar.

Viele fahren hier einen Kombi (Diesel), welchen sie gebraucht für  max. 15k gekauft haben und fahren den, bis er  auseinanderfällt. Diese Personen werden jetzt nicht hingehen und sich einen Renault Twizzy leasen und dazu noch eine Wallbox installieren.

Das ganze sollte nur mal als Hinweis sein, weil ich immer wieder von Leuten lese, wo es heißt, das fast jeder in der Straße Solar hat, so ist die Situation nicht überall in Deutschland.

Ich war mal in einem kleineren Ort bei Rosenheim, da hab, ich gedacht, ich bin im Film, so viel teure Auto wie an dem Abend, hatte ich mein ganzes Leben nicht gesehen. Das geilste war der örtliche Grieche, welcher mitten in der Woche komplett voll war und noch besser, der war deutlich günstiger als die Restaurants bei uns. Das wird natürlich auch ein anderes extrem sein, aber dort kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es dort deutlich mehr Leute gibt, welche sich eine Solaranlage und E Auto leisten. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt die Marktwirtschaftliche Methode: CO2 produzieren kostet Geld (und zwar progressiv oder gleichbleibend bei großen Mengen, nicht degressiv wie hier zuletzt) und wer gefährlichen Müll produziert muss dessen Entsorgung/Lagerung bezahlen.


Subventionen, Entsorgung und Renaturalisierung sollten eigentlich auch im Preis enthalten sein und allgemein in einer Gesamtbetrachtung


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Dann mal zum Thema Solar, als ich kann nur für die Region Nordsachsen sprechen, 70 Prozent der Anlagen hier sind vom Staat subventioniert und existieren nur deswegen


Ja, aber PV ist massivst billiger geworden, das wäre heute nicht mehr der Fall.


Optiki schrieb:


> Ich will das ganze ja auch nicht schlecht reden, jedoch sehe ich diese großen Wandel hier noch nicht und für einige Gruppen ist es auch finanziell nicht umsetzbar.


Du musst vom anderen Ende her denken:
Ist es finanziell umsetzbar nicht auf Erneuerbare Energien umzusteigen?

Aber du machst auch einen klassischen Fehler, du denkst an den Umstieg von heute auf morgen.


----------



## Optiki (12. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber du machst auch einen klassischen Fehler, du denkst an den Umstieg von heute auf morgen.


Vielleicht, es geht ja aber auch schon Jahre, ich habe ja oben geschrieben, es müssen alle Alternative bewertet  und entsprechend ein Portfolio aufgestellt werden, welche den Anspruch hat, den Anteil von erneuerbare Energien zu vergrößern und diese Bewertung muss auch etwas in die Zukunft schätzen bzw. es muss regelmäßig eine neue Bewertung erfolgen. Wenn die Technik für Solar deutlich günstiger wird, muss das entsprechend Anwendung finden. Es muss aber auch beachtet werden, dass beispielsweise die Solartechnik beim Privatanwender unterschiedlich voranschreitet. Für die normale Bevölkerungen in den östlichen Bundesländern oder generell strukturschwache Regionen ist es eventuell immer noch zu teuer. Das ganze ist halt ein dynamischer Prozess, welche viel Faktoren enthält.

So wurden bei uns halt mehre Windkraftanlagen neben der Bundesstraße gebaut und soweit mir bekannt ist, gab es da keine größeren Beschwerden.

Viele Leute wollen halt einfach nur ihr gewohntes Leben leben, welche sich sich über die Jahre erarbeitet haben. Wenn dann über Jahre nur der Preis des Stromes steigt und einem dann noch erzählt wird, man müsste selbst sehr hohe Ausgaben tätigen bzw. verbietet denen Freiheiten, dann braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, warum dies nicht so gut aufgenommen wird.

Offensichtliche Lobbyarbeit und fragwürdige Subventionen machen die Sachen halt nicht besser.

Kannst ja mal hier rein schauen, wie gespalten die Meinungen dann doch sind:









						Bericht - Energie sparen: (Wie) versucht ihr euren Stromverbrauch zu senken?
					

Immer mehr (schnellere) Technik im Alltag lässt den Stromverbrauch in vielen Haushalten weiter steigen. Neue (Gaming-)PC-Hardware mit astronomischen Spitzenverbräuchen ist ein Einflussfaktor, immer mehr „Always-on-Komponenten“ sind wachsender Anzahl ein weiterer. Wie versucht ihr dem Herr zu...




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Vielleicht, es geht ja aber auch schon Jahre, ich habe ja oben geschrieben, es müssen alle Alternative bewertet und entsprechend ein Portfolio aufgestellt werden, welche den Anspruch hat, den Anteil von erneuerbare Energien zu vergrößern und diese Bewertung muss auch etwas in die Zukunft schätzen bzw. es muss regelmäßig eine neue Bewertung erfolgen.


Ja da haben die 4 letzten Bundesregierungen versagt. Das große Problem ist ja die Speicherung und nicht die Erzeugung. Hätte man alles richtig durchgezogen hätte man deutlich weniger Volllaststunden in den konventionellen Kraftwerken und damit auch viel weniger Rohstoffverbrauch und CO2 Ausstoß.
Aber der SPD war es unwichtig und die Union hat aktiv mit Vorsatz dagegen gekämpft.


Optiki schrieb:


> So wurden bei uns halt mehre Windkraftanlagen neben der Bundesstraße gebaut und soweit mir bekannt ist, gab es da keine größeren Beschwerden.


Das Problem sind oftmals auch nicht die Bürger sondern Vereine die es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht haben gegen Windkraft zu klagen.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Fast nichts ist besser als nichts für eine Maßnahme ohne Nachteile.


Dann müsste man aber so konsequent sein und das Radio hören auch verbieten.
Man könnte sich natürlich erstmal auch mit Maßnahmen beschäftigen, die eine nennenswerte Auswirkung haben. Und "ohne Nachteile" ist faktisch falsch.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2022)

Stimmt, es hat nur Vorteile.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Stimmt, es hat nur Vorteile.


Willst du nur provozieren oder muss ich wirklich eine offensichtliche Frage, wie "Welchen Vorteil hat eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf einem wenig befahrenen Streckenabschnitt?"?
Ansonsten sie dir das Video von Bloch an.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Dieses "bringt fast nichts" ist einfach ein dreistes Framing.
Es gibt keine Maßnahme die für sich wirklich viel bringt. Innerdeutschen Flugverkehr verbieten?
Ja ist auch nur auf dem Niveau vom Tempolimit.
Es ist kein Wunder, aber es bringt was und schränkt de facto niemanden ein, also sollten wir es machen.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Willst du nur provozieren oder muss ich wirklich eine offensichtliche Frage, wie "Welchen Vorteil hat eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf einem wenig befahrenen Streckenabschnitt?"?


Willst du die Tatsache leugnen, dass du weniger verbrauchst wenn du auf freier Strecke langsamer fährst. Willst du das tatsächlich leugnen? WTF wir sind ja fast auf Querdenkerniveau.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dieses "bringt fast nichts" ist einfach ein dreistes Framing.
> Es gibt keine Maßnahme die für sich wirklich viel bringt. Innerdeutschen Flugverkehr verbieten?
> Ja ist auch nur auf dem Niveau vom Tempolimit.
> Es ist kein Wunder, aber es bringt was und schränkt de facto niemanden ein, also sollten wir es machen.


Im Fall der Geschwindigkeitbegrenzung, wären es, hoch angesetzte, 1% an CO2 Ausstoß die man in Deutschland einsparen würde. Das ist global betrachtet irrelevant und wird uns nicht helfen irgendwelche Klimaziele zu erreichen, weil es viel zu wenig ist. Das sagen auch die Experten, die Bloch zitiert, aber das ignoriert ihr gekonnt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Willst du die Tatsache leugnen, dass du weniger verbrauchst wenn du auf freier Strecke langsamer fährst. Willst du das tatsächlich leugnen? WTF wir sind ja fast auf Querdenkerniveau.


Erst bin ich ein Troll und jetzt Querdenker? Reiß dich mal zusammen oder hast du so ein sozialverhalten an der Uni gelernt?
Wenn du einen Kiesberg schnell wegschaffen sollst, schaust du dann nach, welche Pinzette du nimmst.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Im Fall der Geschwindigkeitbegrenzung, wären es, hoch angesetzte, 1% an CO2 Ausstoß die man in Deutschland einsparen würde.


Diese Aussage ist so nicht haltbar weil du nicht sagst von welcher Begrenzung du bei deiner Behauptung ausgehst. So kann man nicht argumentieren und wer 1% für sinnlos hält hat einfach die Größe des Problems nicht verstanden.
Für sich allein, ist global gesehen, jede Maßnahme nichts, aber wenn man so denkt macht man auch nichts dran und zack es wird schlimmer. Ich hoffe, dass man für diese Erkenntnis nicht studiert haben muss. 


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Erst bin ich ein Troll und jetzt Querdenker? Reiß dich mal zusammen oder hast du so ein sozialverhalten an der Uni gelernt?


Ich sprach von Querdenkerniveau und ja das hat man wenn man naturwissenschaftliche Fakten leugnet.
Wenn du 100 statt 160 fährst verbrauchst du weniger Benzin/Diesel etc und das ist ein harter Fakt, wer das leugnet bewegt sich auf dem Niveau entsprechender Kreise.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dieses "bringt fast nichts" ist einfach ein dreistes Framing.
> *Es gibt keine Maßnahme die für sich wirklich viel bringt. Innerdeutschen Flugverkehr verbieten?
> Ja ist auch nur auf dem Niveau vom Tempolimit.
> Es ist kein Wunder, aber es bringt was und schränkt de facto niemanden ein, also sollten wir es machen.*


Da glaubst du doch selber nicht drann, dann könnte sich die "Elite" dieses Landes nicht mehr bewegen, wie sie das gern möchte, hast du mal geschaut was so Freitags in Berlin auf dem Flughafen los ist?!
Mit "Elite" meine ich übrigens alle die meinen dazu zu gehören und das sind eine ganze Menge, als wenn der normale Bundesbürger ständig Innerdeutsch im Flieger sitzt. Im Grunde genommen sind es Erziehungsmaßnahmen deren Nutzen sagen wir mal umstritten sind.
Es geht hier in erster Linie um Reglementierung und den Leuten vorzuschreiben wie sie sich zu verhalten haben, aber selber ist man völlig ideologisch verbohrt.
Atomkraftwerke können keine 3-6 Moante weiterlaufen, selbst beim Notfall, für Geothermie betreiben wir konventionells Fracking, aber für Gas ist das Pöse, Pöse, aber es zählt angeblich jeder Kubikmeter, selbst für Duschzeiten gibt es Empfehlungen. Lieber lässt man ärmere Haushalte in eine Schuldenfalle per Nebenkosten tappen.
So lange die Preise Marktbasiert sind und es ideologische Verbohrtheiten gibt, ist das alles ziemlich idiotisch.
Wenn ich Energie subventioniert bekomme, kann mir meinetwegen Jemand was vorschreiben, andernfalls lebe ich m.A. nach in einem Staat, wo doch die Selbstbestimmung vor Reglementierung geht, ich bezahle es immerhin auch.
In 5-10 Jahren führen wir dann Marken für Fleisch und Butter Konsum ein und Grillen wird ebenfalls zugeteilt?


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Willst du nur provozieren oder muss ich wirklich eine offensichtliche Frage, wie "Welchen Vorteil hat eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf einem wenig befahrenen Streckenabschnitt?"?
> Ansonsten sie dir das Video von Bloch an.


Reduzierter Energieverbrauch, weniger Lärm, weniger Feinstaub da weniger gebremst werden muss.

1% weniger CO2 ist viel für eine Maßnahme, die nichts kostet. Wenn man auf das sinnvolle Tempo 100 geht erhöht man den positiven Effekt:









						Ein Faktencheck: So viel Sprit spart ein Tempolimit auf der Autobahn
					

Langsamer fahren, Sprit sparen – und damit Russland weniger unterstützen: Wie viel Einsparung bringt dabei ein Tempolimit auf der Autobahn? Ein Faktencheck.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Nimmt man auf die Landstrassen auf 80 und den Stadtverkehr auf 30 dazu erhöht sich der positive Effekt immer weiter: 









						Deutsche Umwelthilfe e.V.: Tempolimit: Für Klimaschutz und Sicherheit
					

Deutschland ist der einzige Staat in Europa, in dem auf 80% der Autobahnen ohne jede Tempobeschränkung gerast werden kann. Wir setzen uns zusammen mit einem breiten Bündnis für ein generelles Tempolimit auf Autobahnen und 80 km/h auf Landstraßen ein. Denn: Ein Tempolimit schützt nicht nur Leben...




					www.duh.de


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

@Don-71 
Dein Post lässt einen roten Faden vermissen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Atomkraftwerke können keine 3-6 Moante weiterlaufen


Nochmal, die Betreiber wollen das selbst nicht auch wenn es möglich ist (ist es, nutzen trotzdem fraglich)
Wie passt es jetzt in dein Weltbild mit Freiheitsrechten wenn der Staat frei am Markt agierende Unternehmen zwingt
ihre Produktionsmittel gegen deren Willen weiter zu betreiben?


----------



## Don-71 (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Don-71
> Dein Post lässt einen roten Faden vermissen.
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist eine Behauptung, ich habe das so eindeutig von den Betreibern, bezogen auf ausschließlich den Winter 2022/23 nicht gelesen, gesehen oder gehört. Um das klar zu stellen es geht hier nicht um einen Wiedereinstieg in die Kernenergie.

Das Tempolimit und Innerdeutsches Fliegen sind z.B. überhaupt nicht Kern des aktuellen Problems, sondern es ist eine seit ein paar Jahren ideologisch aufgeladene Debatte, um CO2 in sehr überschaubaren Mengen einzusparen, weniger "Spritverbrauch" (Benzin, Diesel Kerosin), haben nun rein gar nichts mit Gasknappheit und damit verbunden auch nichts mit Stromerzeugung zu tun.

Und natürlich gibt es einen Roten Faden, nämlich das Konzept jetzt wieder *Braunkohlemeiler* anzuschmeißen die ein vielfaches an CO2 ausstoßen, als jedes Tempolimit oder Innerdeutscher Flugverkehr, auf grund der Gaskrise, aber sich nicht darum kümmern alle *vertretbaren Möglichkeiten auszunutzen, *selber die Gasförderung zu erhöhen, die faktisch vorhanden sind.
Ich gehe ja mit, das man nicht unbeding unkonventionelles Fracking in Schiefergestein betreibt, aber es ist eigentlich auch ziemlich scheinheilig, zwar Kriegsbedingt, aber immerhin, das man nun selber zum Großabnehmer solchen Schiefergases wird, aber selber sich nicht die Finger schmutzig machen will, obwohl man für Jahrzehnte Reserven hätte. Aber gut man muss Kompromisse machen und hier glaube ich mal das es Umweltgefahren gibt, die nicht immer kalkulierbar sind.
Wer wie Deutschland massiv Braunkohlemeiler betreibt, abgesegnet von der Politik, ohne Gegenkonzepte, die möglich sind und vor allen dingen möglich gewesen wären, muss nicht zu mir als Verbraucher kommen und versuchen mein Leben zu reglementieren und mich zu erziehen, unter dem Hinweis des CO2 Ausstoßes, während man selber als Konzept den massiven CO2 Ausstoß zum Erzeugen von Strom huldigt.


----------



## Gabbaguenter (13. Juli 2022)

Hallo in die Runde

Thema: Tempolimit
Da stimmt die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Maßnahme meiner Meinung nach nicht
geringe Nutzen und ein großer Aufwand der Betrieben werden müsste 
Zu dem wurde im Koalitionsvertrag festgelegt das es kein generelles Tempolimit geben wird

Thema: Erneuerbare Energien/Braunkohle
Ich würde hier nicht auf dem Ausbau der letzten Regierungen rumhacken da wir eine installierte Leistung 110GW an Wind und Sonne haben
Diese würde easy ausreichen um Deutschland mit Strom zu versorgen
Problem ist die Verfügbarkeit der Selbigen. Sie schaffen es gerade mal 30% des Strombedarfs zu decken und das liegt zum großen Teil daran das sie ebend nicht immer verfügbar sind.
Mit vernünftigen Speichern könnte man das schaffen aber diese gibt es noch nicht...die akkubasierten sind natürlich absolut unbrauchbar wenn es um die Mengen geht die wir bräuchten.
Anderes Problem ist die Blindleistung und die Stabilität des Netzes. Die Erneuerbaren können kaum Blindleistung zu Verfügung stellen und mit abnehmender Anzahl an großen drehenden Massen im Netz wird es schon ein Glücksspiel mit der Stabilität im Netz, wenn mal wieder eine Gewitterfront über Deutschland zieht. 
Es sind also auf dem Weg zur nahezu CO2 freien Stromerzeugung essentielle Probleme zu lösen.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2022)

Welcher Aufwand?


----------



## Don-71 (13. Juli 2022)

Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Diese würde easy ausreichen um Deutschland mit Strom zu versorgen
> Problem ist die Verfügbarkeit der Selbigen. Sie schaffen es gerade mal 30% des Strombedarfs zu decken und das liegt zum großen Teil daran das sie ebend nicht immer verfügbar sind.
> Mit vernünftigen Speichern könnte man das schaffen aber diese gibt es noch nicht...die akkubasierten sind natürlich absolut unbrauchbar wenn es um die Mengen geht die wir bräuchten.


Das ist doch kein neues Thema, sondern zumindestens mir schon mehr als 10 Jahre bekannt, aber die POLITIK und damit meine ich alle, auch hauptsächlich Länderregierungen, waren doch einfach zu feige, sich für Speicherwerke einzusetzen, weil sie Angst vor ihrer Bevölkerung haben. Da sah man ja auch an den Abstandsregeln für Windräder und das leidige Thema Stromtrassen und Leitungsum- bzw. Ausbau. Anscheinend ist die Politik nach Stuttgart 21 und anderen Gross-Projekten einfach zu feige gewesen, und der Braunkohlekompromiss war ja zu schön  und auch von allen ausgehandelt und man konnte sich wieder in Hängematte legen, weil Gas kam ja aus Russland und man feierte sich für ein paar tausend Arbeitsplätze in der Braunkohle Industrie.



> Die Anzahl der Beschäftigten im Braunkohlenbergbau in Deutschland ist nach der Wende stark gesunken. Im Jahr 2021 waren etwa *18.000 Personen* (einschließlich Beschäftigter in den Braunkohlekraftwerken der allgemeinen Versorgung) im Braunkohlenbergbau in Deutschland beschäftigt


Das ist ein schlechter Scherz, gemessen am CO2 Ausstoß dieser Wirtschaft und der Aufwand der betrieben wird und wurde, obwohl mehrere andere Alternativen gab und gibt. Aber dann schlägt man sich die Köpfe ein über Tempolimit und Innerdeutsches Fliegen, die ein Bruchteil eher Bruchteilchen, des CO2 ausstoßen, wie unsere aktiven Braunkohlemeiler. Da lasse ich lieber für jedes Gasfeld in Deutschland ein Umweltgutachten für Fracking erstellen, sowie Umweltgutachten für Speicherwerke, das kommt gemessen am CO2 Ausstoß, deutlichst günstiger.


----------



## Optiki (13. Juli 2022)

Also so wie ich es verstehe, beinhaltet für euch eine Energiewende auch, dass sich die Bevölkerung mehr Einschränken muss oder worum geht es euch beim Geschwindigkeiten. 

Also ich finde 30 in der Stadt absolut grenzwertig und das hat dann auch nicht mehr mit Autofahren zu tun. Hat da mal noch einer eine andere Quelle, wv das wirklich noch ausmachen soll, bei der Autobahn bin ich na noch voll dafür und von mir aus 80 auf der Landstraße und 100 auf der Bundestraße.

Wenn man einmal durch eine größere Stadt muss, da ist man ja Ewigkeiten unterwegs und es bilden sich ewig lange Kolonen. Da wird sich auch kein Schwein dran halten, wenn da keine Blitzer sind, schon jetzt hängen einem permanent die Leute im Kofferraum, wenn man die vorgegebene Geschwindigkeit fährt. 

Eine solche  Energiewende wird nur funktionieren, wenn die Leute mitmachen wollen und wenn man die armen Leute nur noch abfuckt, dann wird das nicht gut Enden. Die Bruch zwischen Arm und Reich wird immer größer, immer mehr Leute fallen nach unten ab. 

Die könnten auch nicht alle einfach so auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel umsteigen. Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel die Bahnstrecke zwischen Leipzig und Dresden, damit diese überhaupt nochmal an Attraktivität zunimmt, müsste die wahrscheinlich statt jeder Stunde aller 30 Minuten fahren. Sie mussten schon ihre neuen behindertengerechte Züge aussetzen, weil da mehr als zwei Züge zu lang für die meisten Bahnhöfe sind. 
 Das bedeutet für die deutsche Bahn die doppelt Anzahl an Zügen inklusive Personal und doppelte Abnutzung der Anlagen, somit würden die Ticketpreise nochmal extrem steigen, außer der Staat gibt denen ein extra Budget.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Behauptung, ich habe das so eindeutig von den Betreibern, bezogen auf ausschließlich den Winter 2022/23 nicht gelesen, gesehen oder gehört.


Dann holen wir das jetzt nach








						Atomkraftwerk-Betreiber erteilen Laufzeitverlängerung Absage
					

Deutschland will weg von russischem Gas - in der Debatte ist eine längere Laufzeit der letzten drei Atomkraftwerke. Doch die Betreiber RWE, EnBW und Eon sehen das skeptisch.




					www1.wdr.de
				





> Ein Weiterbetrieb über den 31.12.2022 hinaus wäre mit hohen Hürden technischer als auch genehmigungsrechtlicher Natur verbunden.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Und natürlich gibt es einen Roten Faden, nämlich das Konzept jetzt wieder *Braunkohlemeiler* anzuschmeißen die ein vielfaches an CO2 ausstoßen, als jedes Tempolimit oder Innerdeutscher Flugverkehr, auf grund der Gaskrise


Das kannst du noch gar nicht sagen, wenn AKWs nicht laufen wird zum Beispiel weniger Windkraft abgestellt werden müssen.


Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Da stimmt die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Maßnahme meiner Meinung nach nicht
> geringe Nutzen und ein großer Aufwand der Betrieben werden müsste


Bullshit, der Aufwand ist nahe 0.


Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Ich würde hier nicht auf dem Ausbau der letzten Regierungen rumhacken da wir eine installierte Leistung 110GW an Wind und Sonne haben
> Diese würde easy ausreichen um Deutschland mit Strom zu versorgen


Das ist auch nicht richtig, man muss immer weit mehr bauen als man braucht weil man mit Ausfällen rechnen muss. Frag mal Frankreich, da laufen grad über 50% der AKWs nicht.


Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Die Erneuerbaren können kaum Blindleistung zu Verfügung stellen und mit abnehmender Anzahl an großen drehenden Massen im Netz wird es schon ein Glücksspiel mit der Stabilität im Netz, wenn mal wieder eine Gewitterfront über Deutschland zieht.


Auch das ist technischer Unsinn, die EE gefährden die Stabilität im Netz nicht.


Optiki schrieb:


> Also ich finde 30 in der Stadt absolut grenzwertig und das hat dann auch nicht mehr mit Autofahren zu tun.





			https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/2546/publikationen/wirkungen_von_tempo_30_an_hauptstrassen.pdf
		


Tempo 30 ist aber oft auch eine Sicherheitssache und sollte überall dort sein wo es keine bauliche Trennung (also mehr als der Bordstein)  zwischen KFZ Verkehr und anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern gibt.
Außerdem ist je nach Strecke auf der man gemessen hat die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bei Tempo 30 sogar höher.


Optiki schrieb:


> schon jetzt hängen einem permanent die Leute im Kofferraum, wenn man die vorgegebene Geschwindigkeit fährt.


Ja und das ist eine Aufgabe welche die Polizei endlich mal übernehmen muss. Da radelt man mit 32 durch die 30er Zone und wird trotzdem überholt.


Optiki schrieb:


> Die Bruch zwischen Arm und Reich wird immer größer, immer mehr Leute fallen nach unten ab.


Ja, wegen der konventionellen Energien, Gas, Öl, Kohle und Uran sind teurer geworden. Wind und Sonne (und die Speicher) nicht.


----------



## Gabbaguenter (13. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein neues Thema, sondern zumindestens mir schon mehr als 10 Jahre bekannt, aber die POLITIK und damit meine ich alle, auch hauptsächlich Länderregierungen, waren doch einfach zu feige, sich für Speicherwerke einzusetzen, weil sie Angst vor ihrer Bevölkerung haben. Da sah man ja auch an den Abstandsregeln für Windräder und das leidige Thema Stromtrassen und Leitungsum- bzw. Ausbau. Anscheinend ist die Politik nach Stuttgart 21 und anderen Gross-Projekten einfach zu feige gewesen, und der Braunkohlekompromiss war ja zu schön  und auch von allen ausgehandelt und man konnte sich wieder in Hängematte legen, weil Gas kam ja aus Russland und man feierte sich für ein paar tausend Arbeitsplätze in der Braunkohle Industrie.
> 
> 
> Das ist ein schlechter Scherz, gemessen am CO2 Ausstoß dieser Wirtschaft und der Aufwand der betrieben wird und wurde, obwohl mehrere andere Alternativen gab und gibt. Aber dann schlägt man sich die Köpfe ein über Tempolimit und Innerdeutsches Fliegen, die ein Bruchteil eher Bruchteilchen, des CO2 ausstoßen, wie unsere aktiven Braunkohlemeiler. Da lasse ich lieber für jedes Gasfeld in Deutschland ein Umweltgutachten für Fracking erstellen, sowie Umweltgutachten für Speicherwerke, das kommt gemessen am CO2 Ausstoß, deutlichst günstiger.


Du regst dich da über die falsche Sache auf
die Politik kann schlecht was dafür wenn es keine großtechnisch nutzbaren Speicher gibt
es gibt einfach keine Technologie die effizient 300-400 TWh Energie speichern kann
Selbst mit Pumpspeicherkraftwerken kann man das nicht realisieren weil es schlichtweg einfach zu viel Platz bräuchte


Zum Thema Kohle
Die könnte mit CO2-Abspaltung recht gut in einen Bereich bringen in dem sie weniger ausstößt als Gas
Problem ist halt beim Gas man müsste an neue Lagerstätten ran oder sich von jemanden abhängig machen 
Braunkohle ist ein heimischer Energieträger und noch in großen Mengen verfügbar, günstig förderbar und zuverlässig
Das Problem ist halt das die CO2 Abtrennung nicht gewollt ist und zu unrecht verteufelt wird
Man könnte damit eine Übergang zu 100% Erneuerbar ebnen und sich Zeit verschaffen bis die Speicher da sind die man braucht


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> es gibt einfach keine Technologie die effizient 300-400 TWh Energie speichern kann


Man muss auch nicht über 50% des derzeitigen jährlichen deutschen Stromverbrauchs speichern.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das kannst du noch gar nicht sagen, wenn AKWs nicht laufen wird zum Beispiel weniger Windkraft abgestellt werden müssen.


What?

Mache dich mal schlau!
Nur alleine deutsche Braunkohlekraftwerke (keine Steinkohlekraftwerke) emittieren 131 Millionen Tonnen CO2 im Jahr, was grob 1/6 des kompletten deutschen CO2 Ausstosses beträgt! Und es wird jetzt mehr werden mit der Gaskrise.
Und dann kommt ihr mit Tempolimit und Innerdeutschen Flugverboten


----------



## Gabbaguenter (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bullshit, der Aufwand ist nahe 0.


Es müssten massiv Straßenschilder aufgestellt werden und dann müsste auch noch alles kontrolliert werden



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht richtig, man muss immer weit mehr bauen als man braucht weil man mit Ausfällen rechnen muss. Frag mal Frankreich, da laufen grad über 50% der AKWs nicht.


Stimmt durchaus
aber wir haben 110GW und bräuchten maximal ca. 84GW also wir haben schon mehr als wir brauchen


Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch das ist technischer Unsinn, die EE gefährden die Stabilität im Netz nicht.


kein technischer Unsinn 
Ein Blitzeinschlag im Netz und ein Kraftwerk mit drehender Turbine fängt das ab
Ein Blitzeinschlag mit besonders viel EE führt zur sofortigen Abschaltung und damit zum Stromausfall


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Es müssten massiv Straßenschilder aufgestellt werden und dann müsste auch noch alles kontrolliert werden


Massiv Straßenschilder?
Bullshit, an jedem Grenzübergang wenn wir die Richtgeschwindigkeit als Tempolimit setzen, aber sonst nicht.
Dann bedeutet "Aufgehoben" halt 130 statt Unbegrenzt. 


Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Stimmt durchaus
> aber wir haben 110GW und bräuchten maximal ca. 84GW also wir haben schon mehr als wir brauchen


Nochmal, das kannst du nichtmal bei konventionellen Kraftwerken rechnen.


Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Ein Blitzeinschlag mit besonders viel EE führt zur sofortigen Abschaltung und damit zum Stromausfall


EE haben ebenfalls drehende Massen, nicht alle, aber doch einige....

Sollte man wissen.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Juli 2022)

30 statt 50 vom ADAC: https://www.adac.de/-/media/pdf/vek...licher-verkehr/tempo30pro-contra-adac-bro.pdf



seahawk schrieb:


> Reduzierter Energieverbrauch, weniger Lärm, weniger Feinstaub da weniger gebremst werden muss.


Man muss nicht automatisch mehr Bremsen, nur weil man schneller fährt. Auf einer Strecke mit wenig Verkehr ist das pauschal nicht richtig.



seahawk schrieb:


> 1% weniger CO2 ist viel für eine Maßnahme, die nichts kostet. Wenn man auf das sinnvolle Tempo 100 geht erhöht man den positiven Effekt:


Warum kostet eine Änderung kein Geld?



seahawk schrieb:


> Ein Faktencheck: So viel Sprit spart ein Tempolimit auf der Autobahn
> 
> 
> Langsamer fahren, Sprit sparen – und damit Russland weniger unterstützen: Wie viel Einsparung bringt dabei ein Tempolimit auf der Autobahn? Ein Faktencheck.
> ...


Bloch setzt sich in dem Video auch mit den in dem Artikel genannten Zahlen außeinander und setzt die in Relation. Auch die genannten 9000Km ohne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung sind kein praxisnaher Wert, da Baustellen völlig außer Acht gelassen wurden. Auch wird ignoriert, dass die meisten Fahrer sowieso unter 130Km/h fahren. Erklär mir doch mal bitte, wo er falsch liegt?



seahawk schrieb:


> Nimmt man auf die Landstrassen auf 80 und den Stadtverkehr auf 30 dazu erhöht sich der positive Effekt immer weiter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die 30Km/h innerorts widerlegt der ADAC an verschiedenen Stellen als "die" Lösung.

Wenn man Konsequent wäre, müsste man PKW auf 70-80Km/h begrenzen, weil diese in dem Bereich am effizientesten Fahren.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Bloch setzt sich in dem Video auch mit den in dem Artikel genannten Zahlen außeinander und setzt die in Relation.


Er setzt sich aber nicht damit auseinander, dass wir möglichst auf 0 müssen und die Zeit drängt.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2022)

Wäre absolut sinnvoll 80 km/h max.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wäre absolut sinnvoll 80 km/h max.


Am besten wir fahren wieder Kutsche oder Reiten!


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2022)

Ne, die Ausscheidungen der Pferde waren schon damals ein Problem und der Methanausstoß von Pferden ist klimaschädlich. Die beste Lösung ist das E-Bike wenn der Strom aus erneuerbaren Energien kommt. Wir müssen Deutschland zu einem Land des Fahrrades machen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Jedenfalls müssen wir den Energieaufwand und Platzbedarf für den Individualverkehr enorm senken um die individuelle Mobilität zu erhalten.


----------



## Gabbaguenter (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nochmal, das kannst du nichtmal bei konventionellen Kraftwerken rechnen.


sicher haben wir da auch mehr als wir brauchen
aber wenn wir mit 110GW nur 30% schaffen 
bräuchten wir ja nach einer Milchmädchenrechnung die übrigens Quarks erstellt hat 330GW installierte Leistung um quasi das Problem zu lösen 



Sparanus schrieb:


> EE haben ebenfalls drehende Massen, nicht alle, aber doch einige....
> 
> Sollte man wissen.


Ja Windkraft hat drehende Masse aber deutlich weniger als konventionelle Kraftwerke
Außerdem sind die über Getriebe und Leistungselektronik in Form von Frequenzumrichtern angeschlossen... sollte man wissen 
die Stabilisieren bei Blitzschlag überhaupt nichts


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> aber wenn wir mit 110GW nur 30% schaffen


Wir haben über das Jahr hinweg eher 50 plus minus 5% EE.


Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Windkraft hat drehende Masse aber deutlich weniger als konventionelle Kraftwerke


Wer redet denn von WKA? Vergessen, dass es noch mehr gibt?
Schwungradspeicher sind übrigens auch keine Zauberei.


----------



## Gabbaguenter (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben über das Jahr hinweg eher 50 plus minus 5% EE.


bezieht sich ja auch nur auf Wind und Sonne die 30%
Da ja dort am meisten ausgebaut werden soll bzw. diese die umweltfreundlichsten sind



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von WKA? Vergessen, dass es noch mehr gibt?
> Schwungradspeicher sind übrigens auch keine Zauberei.


außer konventionelle wüsste ich keine aber du kannst mich ja mal aufklären 
Schwungradspeicher sind mir bekannt. Wo nutzt man die denn jetzt schon großtechnisch bzw. wie sollen die das Netz stabilisieren wenn die nicht mit 50Hz laufen

Ich möchte dir jetzt nicht auf den Schlips treten aber im Moment fühl ich mich ein wenig verarscht. Es sind einfach Fragen die etwas mit Physik und dem Verständnis von Stromnetzen zu tun haben und du tust so als könnte man das ganz einfach außer Acht lassen.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jedenfalls müssen wir den Energieaufwand und Platzbedarf für den Individualverkehr enorm senken um die individuelle Mobilität zu erhalten.


Ganz ehrlich, du bist davon überzeugt und unterstellen wir mal du hättest recht, ich wünsche viel Spaß bei der Umsetzung. Wir haben darüber schon 100mal diskutiert und ich darf mal in Erinnerung rufen, das schon ~ 20% der Bevölkerung nahezu oder ausgerastet sind, weil ihr Freizeit und Partyleben vorrübergehend eingeschränkt wurde, um eine potentiell teilweise tödliche Pandemie zu bekämpfen, wo es ebenfalls um Solidarität ging.
Das was du unter enorm senken verstehst, werden mind. 80% der Bevölkerung als Einschnitt und Reglementierung wahrnehmen, denn es ist äußerst schwer gewesen in der Menschheitsgeschichte erreichten "Luxus" zurückzudrehen, jedenfalls abgesehen von individuellen Einzelschicksalen.
Die Vorstadt Mittelschicht, gerade Familien werden dir die Bude einrennen, wenn sie ihren Individualverkehr nicht mehr ausleben können und dazu gehört mindestens ein Vehikel in Kombigröße, von der Landbevölkerung reden wir gar nicht erst.
Und wir sind hier eben eine Demokratie und keine Autokratie oder Diktatur.
Wir sprechen uns mal in 5 und 10 Jahren wieder. Ich sehe nur die Chance das sich das vielleicht in 20 Jahren über die Demographie ändert, denn im Moment sind die 40-70 Jährigen deutlichst in der Überzahl und die sehen das nach meinen Erfahrungen mehrheitlich sehr anders, eben weil sie damit auch "groß geworden" sind,


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> außer konventionelle wüsste ich keine aber du kannst mich ja mal aufklären


Wasserkraft als Beispiel


Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Wo nutzt man die denn jetzt schon großtechnisch bzw. wie sollen die das Netz stabilisieren wenn die nicht mit 50Hz laufen


Warum sollte man sie denn jetzt schon nutzen, wenn sie jetzt noch nicht notwendig sind?
Außerdem spricht in der Praxis wenig dagegen die sich drehenden Massen der konventionellen Kraftwerke weiter zu nutzen um bei Bedarf das Netz zu stabilisieren. Die Rotationsenergie muss dabei ja nicht aus er Kohle etc kommen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und wir sind hier eben eine Demokratie und keine Autokratie oder Diktatur.


Eben und die interessantesten Konzepte um die Probleme zu lösen finden wir auch nicht in den Diktaturen dieser Welt sondern in den Demokratien.
Japans Lösung, dass man kein Auto in Normalgröße (sondern nur ein Kei Car) zulassen darf wenn kein Stellplatz nachgewiesen werden kann wäre ein Punkt.
Die Städte die auf den Radverkehr ausgerichtet sind finden wir auch eher in Westeuropa als in den Diktaturen Ostasiens.
Wir müssen einfach anfangen alles angemessen zu bepreisen und aus den Gewinne müssen wir die zukünftige 
Mobilität fördern.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Japans Lösung, dass man kein Auto in Normalgröße (sondern nur ein Kei Car) zulassen darf wenn kein Stellplatz nachgewiesen werden kann wäre ein Punkt.


Ernsthaft?
Na ja damit dürftest du alle Menschen in Sozialen Brennpunkten/Bauten
besonders treffen und ganz besonders eben Städter.
Damit haben Land und Vorstadtbewohner eher weniger Probleme.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Städte die auf den Radverkehr ausgerichtet sind finden wir auch eher in Westeuropa als in den Diktaturen Ostasiens.


Auch das muss man erstmal demokratisch erreichen, sprich Mehrheit und Städte haben einen Bedarf an Verkehr, Einzelhandel, Industrie, Gewerbe etc. , ja und auch dort wollen teilweise Menschen Individualverkehr ausleben.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir müssen einfach anfangen alles angemessen zu bepreisen und aus den Gewinne müssen wir die zukünftige
> Mobilität fördern.


Viel Spaß beim bepreisen und dann bei der nächsten Wahl eine Mehrheit zu erlangen, jedenfalls in den nächsten Jahren und auch Jahrzehnt.


----------



## Gabbaguenter (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wasserkraft als Beispiel


nette Überlegung aber ein Turbine eines Wasserkraftwerks dreht sich auch nicht mit 3000 U/min
es braucht halt auch wieder ein Getriebe oder Frequenzumrichter



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sie denn jetzt schon nutzen, wenn sie jetzt noch nicht notwendig sind?
> Außerdem spricht in der Praxis wenig dagegen die sich drehenden Massen der konventionellen Kraftwerke weiter zu nutzen um bei Bedarf das Netz zu stabilisieren. Die Rotationsenergie muss dabei ja nicht aus er Kohle etc kommen.


Speicher sind sofort notwendig das ist ja das Problem
Ja man könnte die alten Kraftwerke nutzen um das Problem zu lösen aber du musst ja den Dampf irgendwie erzeugen der die Turbine antreibt 
Ist halt nicht so einfach die ganze Nummer

Ich befürworte auf alle Fälle die Energiewende im Hinblick auf den Klimawandel, wir müssen uns bloß anschauen ob der Weg  den man gehen will auch verhältnismäßig ist und was er kosten soll
Weil auf "Teufel komm raus" bringt das alles nichts und gefährdet noch alles was wir kennen


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Na ja damit dürftest du alle Menschen in Sozialen Brennpunkten/Bauten
> besonders treffen und ganz besonders eben Städter.


Wie gesagt, die Zulassung von Autos in Normalgröße ohne eigenen Stellplatz zu verbieten heißt nicht, dass Autos komplett verboten werden. Wieder: Siehe Japan


Don-71 schrieb:


> ja und auch dort wollen teilweise Menschen Individualverkehr ausleben.


Ja, aber wir haben hier historisch aus gutem Grund kleinere Autos gehabt als die USA.
Der Golf ist dort ein F150 und erst mit der Zeit sind die Autos immer größer geworden, das ist die falsche Richtung.


Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> nette Überlegung aber ein Turbine eines Wasserkraftwerks dreht sich auch nicht mit 3000 U/min
> es braucht halt auch wieder ein Getriebe oder Frequenzumrichter


Du weißt schon, dass die 50Hz historisch aus der Wasserkraft kommen?


Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Ja man könnte die alten Kraftwerke nutzen um das Problem zu lösen aber du musst ja den Dampf irgendwie erzeugen der die Turbine antreibt


Ich dachte eher an was anderes, an den Turbinen hängen ja Generatoren und vereinfacht gesagt ist ein Generator und ein Motor ja das selbe.


Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Ich befürworte auf alle Fälle die Energiewende im Hinblick auf den Klimawandel, wir müssen uns bloß anschauen ob der Weg den man gehen will auch verhältnismäßig ist und was er kosten soll


Wenn wir uns die Preise fossiler Brennstoffe ansehen kann es darauf eigentlich nur eine Antwort geben.
Und CCS würde fossile einfach nur noch deutlich teurer machen.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Zulassung von Autos in Normalgröße ohne eigenen Stellplatz zu verbieten heißt nicht, dass Autos komplett verboten werden. Wieder: Siehe Japan


Du triffst aber eine besondere Soziale Gruppe, Sozialbauten gerade ältere haben keine Stellplätze.
Ich würde gerne mal die öffentliche Reaktion sehen, wenn solch ein Vorschlag ernsthaft für Deutschland diskutiert würde.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber wir haben hier historisch aus gutem Grund kleinere Autos gehabt als die USA.
> Der Golf ist dort ein F150 und erst mit der Zeit sind die Autos immer größer geworden, das ist die falsche Richtung.


Hier haben wir überhaupt keinen Dissenz, das hatten wir auch schon oft besprochen, ich hielt und halte die SUV Mania für den völlig falschen weg.
Allerdings kann man hier auch nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren, denn ein gleichmotorisierter Golf II verbrauchte im Mix mehr Benzin als ein gleichaltriger Audi 80 Kombi, da der Audi einen phenomenal guten CW Wert hatte.
Ähnlich die W124 E-Klasse war ebenfalls ein ziemliches  Sparwunder dank herausragenden CW Wert.
Jedenfalls wirst du heute sehr wenig normale Mittelschicht Familien mit 2 Kindern finden, die sich in einen aktuellen Golf setzen, um längere Strecken zu fahren, die haben größere Autos. Was in den 1980er und 1990er vielleicht noch normal war, hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren rapide geändert.
Und ein aktueller Golf, bietet mind. so viel Platz wie ein Audi 80 Kombi aus 1980er/1990er Jahren, eher schon Passat Niveau aus den 1990er Jahren.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du triffst aber eine besondere Soziale Gruppe, Sozialbauten gerade ältere haben keine Stellplätze.
> Ich würde gerne mal die öffentliche Reaktion sehen, wenn solch ein Vorschlag ernsthaft für Deutschland diskutiert würde.


Deutschland ist ein Land mit einem besonders großen Mimimimi Potenzial, grade deine angesprochene soziale Schicht würde durch so etwas viel einfacher einen Parkplatz finden weil die Parkplätze kleiner werden könnten.

Es ist eine unglaublich schwere Aufgabe das Problem ohne harte arm/reich Trennung und ohne überufernde Bürokratie zu lösen, aber die aktuelle Situation ist einfach beschissen und das kann man nicht leugnen.
Es wird keine autofreien Städte geben aber wir haben solche Staus, dass die Menschen die nicht ohne KFZ unterwegs sein können absolut gekniffen sind und in diesen Staus eine Menge Zeit verlieren.
Ich kenne keinen Handwerker der sich nicht freuen würde wenn er nicht andauernd im Stau hängen würde,
hab das nur 2 Monate im Praktikum gemacht, aber das hat mir schon gereicht.
Nur wissen wir auch, dass es keine Lösung ist die Straßen immer mehr und mehr zu verbreitern unabhängig davon ob das geht oder nicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man hier auch nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren, denn ein gleichmotorisierter Golf II verbrauchte im Mix mehr Benzin als ein gleichaltriger Audi 80 Kombi, da der Audi einen phenomenal guten CW Wert hatte.


Ja, aber ich war grad beim Thema Flächenverbrauch und nicht beim Energieverbrauch 
Sonst könnten wir sagen "Hey so ein elektrischer F150 braucht 30kWh auf 100km, ein Smart ForTwo braucht aber 5l zu je 8,5kWh und hey der F150 ist viel sparsamer"
Ja so einfach ist es nicht.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wirst du heute sehr wenig normale Mittelschicht Familien mit 2 Kindern finden, die sich in einen aktuellen Golf setzen, um längere Strecken zu fahren, die haben größere Autos. Was in den 1980er und 1990er vielleicht noch normal war, hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren rapide geändert.
> Und ein aktueller Golf, bietet mind. so viel Platz wie ein Audi 80 Kombi aus 1980er/1990er Jahren, eher schon Passat Niveau aus den 1990er Jahren.


Und deswegen muss man diese Fehlentwicklung durch Sanktionen in richtige Bahnen lenken.


----------



## Tschetan (13. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> halte die SUV Mania für den völlig falschen weg.



Prinzipiell ja, aber der große Teil der "SUV" , sind eher " aufgebockte" Limousinen,  die gerade mal Golf Niveau haben.

Am Ende wird immer alles über Geld gelöst, wobei immer die Kleinen auf der Strecke bleiben und Verzicht üben müssen.
Vieles ist unausgereift.
Wie die E Autos in Berlin funktionieren sollen frage ich mich auch. Schaffen es die Netzte , wenn Nachts die Autos am Netzt hängen ? 

Irgendwie müsste es so ein tichziges Gesamtkonzept geben, ohne sich von Lobvys treiben zu lassen.
Gewinn und Verlustrechnung   ob eine Sache auf den 2. Blick immer noch gut ist, ob E Autos wirklich die Lösung sind, oder Alternativen besser sein könnten.
Irgendwie zerren mir zuviel an dem Fell des Bären.


seahawk schrieb:


> Und deswegen muss man diese Fehlentwicklung durch Sanktionen in richtige Bahnen lenken.



Wie willst du mit der Einstellung Leute überzeugen? Immer nur zwingen?
Soziale Schieflagen verstärken?


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2022)

Wir haben keine Zeit mehr für "überzeugen", die Klimakatastrophe ist hier. Nur radikale Maßnahmen geben uns noch eine Chance.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Irgendwie müsste es so ein tichziges Gesamtkonzept geben, ohne sich von Lobvys treiben zu lassen.


Siehe:


Olstyle schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt die Marktwirtschaftliche Methode: CO2 produzieren kostet Geld (und zwar progressiv oder gleichbleibend bei großen Mengen, nicht degressiv wie hier zuletzt) und wer gefährlichen Müll produziert muss dessen Entsorgung/Lagerung bezahlen.
> 
> Schon sind Atom- und Kohlekraft effektiv abgeschafft weil unwirtschaftlich und es bleibt trotzdem offen ob die Alternative Quelle nun Wasser, Wind, Sonne, Mond oder was auch immer heißt.


Keine Regierung der Welt kann die perfekte Lösung durch definieren. Aber man kann das Ergebnis teuer machen was man nicht haben will.
Batterieautos setzen sich in Städten dann übrigens ganz von selbst durch, einfach weil sie im Betrieb am wenigsten Energie verbrauchen.


----------



## Tschetan (13. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir haben keine Zeit mehr für "überzeugen", die Klimakatastrophe ist hier. Nur radikale Maßnahmen geben uns noch eine Chance.


Es gibt noch viele andere Möglichkeiten um Co2 zu binden.
ZB aufforsten. Spanien, England waren früher bewaldet. Was ist mit dem grünen Gürtel in Afrika?
All das würde Einfluß auf Klima unx Umwelt haben, aber dafür ist kein Geld da, oder Interesse.
Schaue mal nach China und welche Erfolge das brachte.
Wir verschiffen unseren Müll nach Asien und heulen dann darüber das dieser Müll im Meer schwimmt.
Nicht einmal ein Tempooimit bekommen wir hin, aber Fleisch muß teurer werden.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Siehe:
> 
> Keine Regierung der Welt kann die perfekte Lösung durch definieren. Aber man kann das Ergebnis teuer machen was man nicht haben will.
> Batterieautos setzen sich in Städten dann übrigens ganz von selbst durch, einfach weil sie im Betrieb am wenigsten Energie verbrauchen.



Am Ende wird aber wieder nur der Normalo gemolken und an der Börse verdient man sich mit Zertifikaten eine goldene Nase.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ende wird aber wieder nur der Normalo gemolken und an der Börse verdient man sich mit Zertifikaten eine goldene Nase.


Wer ist "Man" in dem Kontext? Ich hab auch nicht CO2 Zertifikatshandel sondern Besteuerung gefordert.


----------



## Eckism (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deutschland ist ein Land mit einem besonders großen Mimimimi Potenzial
> 
> Es wird keine autofreien Städte geben aber wir haben solche Staus, dass die Menschen die nicht ohne KFZ unterwegs sein können absolut gekniffen sind und in diesen Staus eine Menge Zeit verlieren.
> 
> ...


Da lese ich aber auch viel mimimi raus...mimimi Stau, mimimi großes Auto Pfui...mimimi Tempolimit, bin geistig nicht in der Lage, schnell zu fahren...mimimi, alle doof, außer ich...usw.


----------



## Tschetan (13. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wer ist "Man" in dem Kontext? Ich hab auch nicht CO2 Zertifikatshandel sondern Besteuerung gefordert.



Bei dem alles ankommt, oder denkst du das die Kosten nicht weitergegeben werden?
Selbst der fette SUV vom Firmenchef, wird steuerlich abgesetzt und in der Jahreskalkulation mit eingepreist und Schadstoffzertifikatehandel ist doch Usus?





__





						CO2 - HypoVereinsbank onemarkets
					






					www.onemarkets.de


----------



## Don-71 (13. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und deswegen muss man diese Fehlentwicklung durch Sanktionen in richtige Bahnen lenken.


Du lebst in einer DEMOKRATIE, wenn du die Mehrheiten dafür hast und verteidigen kannst, mach, ansonsten hift ein Blick in die Realität und ins GG!


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es gibt noch viele andere Möglichkeiten um Co2 zu binden.
> ZB aufforsten. Spanien, England waren früher bewaldet. Was ist mit dem grünen Gürtel in Afrika?


Was aber zu lange dauert, je länger wir warten desto radikaler werden die Maßnahmen werden müssen die man ergreifen muss.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei dem alles ankommt, oder denkst du das die Kosten nicht weitergegeben werden?


Die Kosten werden an den der das Produkt kauft dass viel CO2 produziert weitergegeben. Also genau dem den man davon abhalten will so ein Produkt zu erwerben.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Selbst der fette SUV vom Firmenchef, wird steuerlich abgesetzt und in der Jahreskalation mit eingepreist und Schadstoffzertifikatehandel ist doch Usus?


Das Dienstwagenprivileg gehört eh weg. Und nur weil etwas zur Zeit Usus ist heißt das nicht dass das mein Vorschlag war.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du lebst in einer DEMOKRATIE, wenn du die Mehrheiten dafür hast und verteidigen kannst, mach, ansonsten hift ein Blick in die Realität und ins GG!


Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung befürwortet ein Tempolimit. Also machen.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung befürwortet ein Tempolimit.


Sagt wer?
Steht wo?
Hat Studie "X" herausgefunden?

Bitte um Aufklärung in Form von Zahlen, danke!


----------



## Tschetan (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was aber zu lange dauert, je länger wir warten desto radikaler werden die Maßnahmen werden müssen die man ergreifen muss.


Warum nicht anfangen?


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bitte um Aufklärung in Form von Zahlen, danke!








						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



Per 12ft.io kann man die Paywall sprengen

"Aber das sind ja auch Leute die gar kein Auto fahren dabei"

Joar, hier sind aber nur Autobesitzer dabei:








						Tempolimit auf Autobahnen in Deutschland?
					

Ein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen wird in Deutschland immer wieder diskutiert. Ein Blick auf die Fakten. Und was der ADAC zum Thema sagt.




					www.adac.de


----------



## Tschetan (13. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Kosten werden an den der das Produkt kauft dass viel CO2 produziert weitergegeben. Also genau dem den man davon abhalten will so ein Produkt zu erwerben.
> 
> Das Dienstwagenprivileg gehört eh weg. Und nur weil etwas zur Zeit Usus ist heißt das nicht dass das mein Vorschlag war.



Klar ist das nicht dein Vorschlag und jeder vernünftige Mensch sollte das so sehen.
Man könnte dies auch auf eine bestimmte Größe/ Preis des Autos beschränken.

Fakt ist aber auch das vieles auf die Verbraucher abgewälzt wird. Wir hatten das aber schon das es viele relativ einfache und schnell umzusetztende Wege gibt.
Denke das wur uns da mal einig sind? 😇


chill_eule schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> Steht wo?
> Hat Studie "X" herausgefunden?
> 
> Bitte um Aufklärung in Form von Zahlen, danke!



"Der Mensch kann zwar tun was er will, aber er kann nicht wollen was er will."   Schoppenhauer 

Selbst wenn es nicht so ist, sollte die Vernunft und die geringen Kosten, die Umsetzung ermöglichen? 

( Ich fahre auch gerne schneller )😆


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Man könnte dies auch auf eine bestimmte Größe/ Preis des Autos beschränken.


Nö, jede Ausnahme lädt dazu ein eine Umgehungslösung zu bauen. Geht man auf den Kaufpreis gibt es nachkaufbare SW-Upgrades, geht man auf die Größe bekommt man Rechtecke mit genau den Abmaßen(siehe Japan), geht man auf die Motorgröße gibt es jede Menge Verdichtung (siehe Italien).
Das Endergebnis zu beschränken ist deutlich einfacher zu kontrollieren und dabei noch effektiver.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> "Der Mensch kann zwar tun was er will, aber er kann nicht wollen was er will." Schoppenhauer
> 
> Selbst wenn es nicht so ist, sollte die Vernunft und die geringen Kosten, die Umsetzung ermöglichen?


Was hat das bitte mit meiner Nachfrage nach Quellen zu tun?


----------



## Tschetan (13. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nö, jede Ausnahme lädt dazu ein eine Umgehungslösung zu bauen. Geht man auf den Kaufpreis gibt es nachkaufbare SW-Upgrades, geht man auf die Größe bekommt man Rechtecke mit genau den Abmaßen(siehe Japan), geht man auf die Motorgröße gibt es jede Menge Verdichtung (siehe Italien).
> Das Endergebnis zu beschränken ist deutlich einfacher zu kontrollieren und dabei noch effektiver.



Zusätzliche Anbauten sollten aber nicht steuerlich absetzbar sein. Ich zB brauche einen Firmenwagen.
Ich finde es aber nicht gut, wenn die Gesellschaft den Porsche des Zahnarztes mit finanziert.
Ist ein etwas übertriebenes Beispiel. Alles was über Golf zB ist, bezahlt man selber.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Was hat das bitte mit meiner Nachfrage nach Quellen zu tun?



Das es egal ist ob die Mehrheit es will oder nicht.
Es ist mit wenig Einschränkungen behaftet und die Vernunft sollte es gebieten?


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das es egal ist ob die Mehrheit es will oder nicht.


Nicht nach meinem Verständnis der Demokratie.
Und deshalb fragte ich nach belastbaren Zahlen.
Dabei ist


Tschetan schrieb:


> die Vernunft


vollkommen irrelevant.
Nach meiner "Vernunft" müssten hier zu Lande gefühlt 50% der Gesetze geändert werden...


----------



## Tschetan (13. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nicht nach meinem Verständnis der Demokratie.
> Und deshalb fragte ich nach belastbaren Zahlen.
> Dabei ist
> 
> ...


Was hat das mit Demokratie zu tun? Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es dieses Jahr noch kommt.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Demokratie zu tun?


Im allgemeinen gilt in einer Demokratie, vor allem bei uns, der Mehrheitsentscheid.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen gilt in einer Demokratie, vor allem bei uns, der Mehrheitsentscheid.


Und ich dachte schon in einer parlamentarischen Demokratie würde nur die "Mehrheit" einer gewählten Minderheit von gewählten Volksvertretern gelten und selbst diese gewählten Volksvertreter repräsentieren dann i.d.R. nur, im besten Fall, ihre Wählerschaft, die auch inzwischen oft nur in der Summe betachtet eine Minderheit aller Wahlbeteiligten ist, da absolute Mehrheiten seit geraumer Zeit zunehmend Mangelware sind.


----------



## Tschetan (13. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen gilt in einer Demokratie, vor allem bei uns, der Mehrheitsentscheid.


Eigentlich bedeutet Demokratie , Volksherrschaft.  😉
(von altgriechisch δημοκρατία dēmokratía für Volksherrschaft)  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demokratie
Auch bei uns werden Entscheidungen von Volksvertretern getroffen, die nicht unbedingt die Mehrheit der Wähler findet.
Vernunft ist nicht immer Mehrheitsfähig, gerade wenn es um Umweltschutz geht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Juli 2022)

Dokumentarfilm im Ersten: Atomkraft Forever | Reportage & Dokumentation
					

In diesem Jahr steigt Deutschland endgültig aus der Atomkraft aus. Weil das Risiko zu hoch ist, die Technik nicht beherrschbar. Doch der nukleare Albtraum geht weiter: mit Zigtausenden Tonnen radioaktiven Mülls.




					www.daserste.de
				




und daraus der so ziemlich letzte satz:
"Greifswald wird nicht vor 2080 vollständig zurückgebaut sein." Oder so ähnlich, bin gerade rein und lad die mir erstmal schnell auf den NAS für später.


----------



## seahawk (14. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> Steht wo?
> Hat Studie "X" herausgefunden?
> 
> Bitte um Aufklärung in Form von Zahlen, danke!











						Mehrheit der Deutschen will Tempolimit
					

Das Ergebnis der Umfrage ist eindeutig: Ein Tempolimit würde in Deutschland bei einem Großteil der Bevölkerung auf Zustimmung stoßen. Dabei sind es eher Frauen, die eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf Autobahnen befürworten. Beim Alter ist es vor allem eine Gruppe, die ein Tempolimit klar...




					www.n-tv.de
				












						Ergebnis von Umfragen: Mehrheit der Bundesbürger für Tempolimit und autofreie Sonntage
					

Zwei Umfragen ergeben: Sowohl ein Tempolimit von 130 km/h auf Autobahnen als auch die Einführung autofreier Sonntag findet in der Bevölkerung deutlich mehr Zustimmung als Ablehnung.




					rp-online.de
				












						Tempolimit auf Autobahnen in Deutschland?
					

Ein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen wird in Deutschland immer wieder diskutiert. Ein Blick auf die Fakten. Und was der ADAC zum Thema sagt.




					www.adac.de


----------



## JePe (14. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> Steht wo?
> Hat Studie "X" herausgefunden?
> 
> Bitte um Aufklärung in Form von Zahlen, danke!



Ich war zwar nicht gefragt, aber -> Klick.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2022)

Diese Tempolimitdiskussion ist ein Deutschland der totale Irrsinn. Nicht, weil ich das Limit für doof halte, sondern weil wir es noch nicht haben. Die Gründe PRO Tempolimit sind so überwältigend in der Überzahl, dass es ALLE Nachbarn um uns herum für schlauer ansahen, ein Tempolimit einzuführen. Wir leisten uns dagegen den geistigen Irrsinn wie die USA mit ihrem Waffenstarrsinn. Das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur verbohrt.

In jedem anderen Land als Deutschland - außer Belgien - fahre ich zudem deutlich lieber auf der Autobahn als bei uns. Ich habe es erlebt, als ich mit dem PKW über Wochen von Portugal bis nach Kiel fuhr. Bis zu belgischen Grenze war das Autofahren angenehm, ohne Stress und trotzdem ohne das Gefühl gebremst zu werden. Ich kam mir sogar wie ein Rebell vor, als ich nördlich von Bordeaux eine 130 km/h Kolonne aus etlichen Fahrzeugen mit 134 km/h überholte.  Gleiches mit Dänemark. Von der Grenze wirste auf der A7 eh runter gebremst und danach entspannst du dich, weil die Leute dort einfach entspannter fahren. Und jedes mal, wenn es wieder nach D geht, dann herrscht auf der Straße Krieg. LKW Elefantenrennen, Wohnmobilwahnsinn, Möchtegernhamiltons, und alle versuchen irgendwie die Limits auszureizen.

Aber das mit der Raserei hat ja bald ein Ende 



> EU schreibt Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzer in Autos vor​
> Die Europäische Union ordnet an, dass alle Neuwagen ab 2024 mit Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzern ausgestattet sein müssen.


https://www.golem.de/news/automatis...gkeitsbegrenzer-in-autos-vor-2207-166827.html


----------



## Eckism (15. Juli 2022)

Ich bin grad in Dänemark...die 130/110/80 gehen einen richtig aufn Sack...da reichen 3 Gänge ja vollkommen.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2022)

Fahr doch einfach schneller


----------



## Eckism (15. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Fahr doch einfach schneller


Mach ich ja auch, aber pssst.^^


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2022)

Nur nicht erwischen lassen. Wird sonst seeeehr teuer


----------



## Optiki (15. Juli 2022)

Von mir aus sollen sie es auf Autobahnen einführen und versuchen, dass so wenige Schilder wie möglich geändert werten müssen. Dann können sie von mir aus auch noch mehr 30er Zonen in den Großstädten machen, wo es wirklich Probleme gibt. Alles Andere ist zwar gut für die Umwelt, aber wird wenig Akzeptanz finden und die Politik sollte sich gerade genau überlegen was sie macht.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2022)

Wenn es Deutschlandweit eingeführt wird ist die Schilderanpassung sehr billig, die muss dann nämlich nur an den Landesgrenzen erfolgen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn es Deutschlandweit eingeführt wird ist die Schilderanpassung sehr billig, die muss dann nämlich nur an den Landesgrenzen erfolgen.


Bei Tempo 130. Bei 100 musst du ne ganze Menge 120er Schilder abhängen.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wir leisten uns dagegen den geistigen Irrsinn wie die USA mit ihrem Waffenstarrsinn


Die basteln Waffen und wir Autos mit grooooßen Motoren.
Wer kauft so ne Kiste,  wenn er nicht Gas geben darf?
Hoffentlich kommt es mal und entspannter ist es mit Max 130 auch und ehrlich,  der überwiegende Teil fährt auch kaum schneller.
Um Berlin die 3 Spurige und dann auch offen, ist absolut ätzend und die " Hamiltons"sind überflüssig.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer kauft so ne Kiste, wenn er nicht Gas geben darf?


Der Rest der Welt?
Ist ja nicht so, dass om Rest der Welt keine Autos rumfahren die 400 schaffen...


----------



## Don-71 (15. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass om Rest der Welt keine Autos rumfahren die 400 schaffen...


Welche Straßenautos schaffen 400?
Es gibt gerade mal 20-30 Autos die 300kn/h schaffen und die Masse ist eh auf 250 kn/h abgeriegelt.
Das ist doch nur wieder reine Provokation hier mit 400km/h anzufangen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche Straßenautos schaffen 400?


Hatten wir doch letztens erst mit dem Milliardär auf der Autobahn mit 417.


Aber du hast den Kommentar scheinbar nicht verstanden:
Auch mit Tempolimit werden teure Sportwagen gekauft.


----------



## Optiki (15. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche Straßenautos schaffen 400?


5-7 Autos vlt


Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt gerade mal 20-30 Autos die 300kn/h schaffen und die Masse ist eh auf 250 kn/h abgeriegelt.


Ich würde behaupten es sind schon paar mehr, einige von den 250er Autos konnten ja auch mit Vmax Aufhebung gekauft werden. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur wieder reine Provokation hier mit 400km/h anzufangen.


Es mag da etwas militanter sein, aber kein Grund direkt so hart zu reagieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hatten wir doch letztens erst mit dem Milliardär auf der Autobahn mit 417.
> 
> 
> Aber du hast den Kommentar scheinbar nicht verstanden:
> Auch mit Tempolimit werden teure Sportwagen gekauft.


Es wird ja auch trotz Tempo 80 die Geschwindigkeit überschritten, oder in Tempo 30 Zonen schneller als 30 gefahren, wenn Menschen sich dabei subjektiv sicher fühlen, nicht erwischt zu werden.
Das heißt aber trotzdem nicht im Umkehrschluss automatisch, weil es Autos gibt die schneller fahren und die gekauft werden, das es keinen Sinn macht, das dort Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen bestehen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei Tempo 130. Bei 100 musst du ne ganze Menge 120er Schilder abhängen.


Die realistischen Bestrebungen gehen ja auf 130, also gilt die Aussage  .


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die realistischen Bestrebungen gehen ja auf 130, also gilt die Aussage  .


Eine Anmerkung ist ja auch kein Widerspruch.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2022)

Energiewende ist ja irgendwie auch immer wieder entmutigend. Ich bin z.B. gerade dabei ein Haus von 1960 für mich und meine Frau flott zu machen. In diesem Rahmen kommt man unweigerlich mit so Themen wie Dämmung von Dächern, Kellern, Wänden und Fenstern in Kontakt. Dazu dann mit neuer Heiztechnik und auch Sonnenenergie.  Zu all diesen Themen gibt es zig unterschiedliche Meinungen und Ansätze. Außendämmung ja oder nein? Solarenergie mit oder ohne Speicher? Fenster dreifach oder doch nur zweifach? So ein altes Haus mit Gas oder doch Wärmepumpe oder gar beides heizen? Leider gibt es da keinen goldenen Weg, alles ist irgendwie immer Kompromiss. Und zu allem Überfluss lassen einen die "Fachbetriebe" mangels Wissen häufig im Regen stehen.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Energiewende ist ja irgendwie auch immer wieder entmutigend. Ich bin z.B. gerade dabei ein Haus von 1960 für mich und meine Frau flott zu machen. In diesem Rahmen kommt man unweigerlich mit so Themen wie Dämmung von Dächern, Kellern, Wänden und Fenstern in Kontakt. Dazu dann mit neuer Heiztechnik und auch Sonnenenergie.  Zu all diesen Themen gibt es zig unterschiedliche Meinungen und Ansätze. Außendämmung ja oder nein? Solarenergie mit oder ohne Speicher? Fenster dreifach oder doch nur zweifach? So ein altes Haus mit Gas oder doch Wärmepumpe oder gar beides heizen? Leider gibt es da keinen goldenen Weg, alles ist irgendwie immer Kompromiss. Und zu allem Überfluss lassen einen die "Fachbetriebe" mangels Wissen häufig im Regen stehen.


Was ist denn so das Problem?
Ich denke in erster Linie die Kosten?
Wenn du eine "gute" Dachseite mit viel Sonneneinstrahlung über den Tag hast, lohnt sich m.A. nach eine Solaranlage mit Speicher immer, weil du dein Haus praktisch autark betreiben kannst, gerade wenn man auch mit Durchlauferhitzern sein Warmwasser bereit stellt. für eine vieleicht spätere Wallbox für ein Elektroauto auch nicht schlecht.
Bei Dämmung können einem nur die Fachbetriebe helfen, oder vielleicht ein Architekt aus dem Bekanntenkreis?
Ich habe z.B. Dreifachverglasung, aber hauptsächlich, weil das Haus sehr nahe an einer Bundesstrasse steht, also eher den Lärm herunterszuschrauben und das Haus wurde in den letzten 5 Jahren von drei Seiten gedämmt/Außendämmung (Haus ist aus den 1960er Jahren).


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das heißt aber trotzdem nicht im Umkehrschluss automatisch, weil es Autos gibt die schneller fahren und die gekauft werden, das es keinen Sinn macht, das dort Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen bestehen.


Jetzt nochmal ohne Wortakrobatik.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ist denn so das Problem?
> Ich denke in erster Linie die Kosten?


Jain. Z.B. ist eine Außendämmung in so gut wie keinem Fall auch nur ansatzweise ökonomisch wie ökologisch sinnvoll. Die Kosten amortisieren sich noch nicht mal mit den aktuellen Gaspreisen im Rahmen der zu erwartenden Lebensdauer und sind obendrein,  sofern man sich die ökonomisch noch am sinnvollsten Plastikdämmung an die Wand geklatscht hat, ökologischer Wahnsinn. Das hat allerhöchstens einen persönlichen Wohlfühlfaktor. Das erzählt dir aber kein Fachbetrieb. Das bekommt man nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand von befreundeten Leuten erzählt, die den Mist wider besseren Wissens verkaufen und installieren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine "gute" Dachseite mit viel Sonneneinstrahlung über den Tag hast, lohnt sich m.A. nach eine Solaranlage mit Speicher immer, weil du dein Haus praktisch autark betreiben kannst, gerade wenn man auch mit Durchlauferhitzern sein Warmwasser bereit stellt. für eine vieleicht spätere Wallbox für ein Elektroauto auch nicht schlecht.


Auch jain. Ich kann mein Dach mit einer PVA (Anlagennutzungsgrad von ca 85% ) auf einer Fläche von gut 65m² belegen. Damit habe ich dann eine Anlage, die mir übers Jahr gesehen ca. 12.000 kWh produziert. Mit einem Speicher von 7.7 kWh komme ich inkl. E-Fahrzeug auf einen prognostizierten Eigennutzungsanteil von knapp 40% und einen Autarkiegrad von knapp 60% . Die Wirtschaftlichkeitsprognose für 20 Jahre weist mir am Ende ein Minus von gut 1.000 € aus. Und da haben die Planer die Preissteigerungen für den Netzbezug schon mit eingerechnet, aber nicht mit einbezogen, dass der Speicher nach 10 Jahren vermutlich deutlich weniger Kapazität hat bzw vermutlich sogar komplett durch ist und getauscht werden muss. Ohne den Speicher steht da aber ein Plus von gut 10.000 €. Folglich lohnt sich der Speicher aktuell wirtschaftlich gar nicht.

An der Stelle würde ich es durchaus besser finden, wenn der Netzbetreiber im Quartier einen Speicher aufstellen würde, in den dann die PVA der Gegend den Saft einspeisen können.  Wäre für die Netzstabilisierung sicherlich auch deutlich praktischer als im Zweifel meine Anlage im Sommer einfach abzuriegeln und ich Strom für den Müll produziere.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei Dämmung können einem nur die Fachbetriebe helfen, oder vielleicht ein Architekt aus dem Bekanntenkreis?


Siehe oben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe z.B. Dreifachverglasung, aber hauptsächlich, weil das Haus sehr nahe an einer Bundesstrasse steht,  also eher den Lärm herunterszuschrauben


Haste da extra Fenster mit Schallschutz zugelegt? Da bin ich nämlich drauf reingefallen. Die U-Werte waren bei der Dreifachverglasung etwas besser, während die Schalldämpfung nahezu die Gleiche war.



Don-71 schrieb:


> und das Haus wurde in den letzten 5 Jahren von drei Seiten gedämmt/Außendämmung (Haus ist aus den 1960er Jahren).


Ich werde nur die Dinge dämmen, wo ich jetzt schon sagen kann, dass die restlichen Maßnahmen zu Wärmebrücken führen werden. Mehr nicht. Warum, das habe ich ja schon erklärt. Außerdem will ich mir nicht meine rote Klinkerfassade verkleben, und für Klinkerriemchen fehlt am Ende der Wille so viel Geld auszugeben, wenn der Nutzen gar nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Auch jain. Ich kann mein Dach mit einer PVA (Anlagennutzungsgrad von ca 85% ) auf einer Fläche von gut 65m² belegen. Damit habe ich dann eine Anlage, die mir übers Jahr gesehen ca. 12.000 kWh produziert. Mit einem Speicher von 7.7 kWh komme ich inkl. E-Fahrzeug auf einen prognostizierten Eigennutzungsanteil von knapp 40% und einen Autarkiegrad von knapp 60% . Die Wirtschaftlichkeitsprognose für 20 Jahre weist mir am Ende ein Minus von gut 1.000 € aus. Und da haben die Planer die Preissteigerungen für den Netzbezug schon mit eingerechnet, aber nicht mit einbezogen, dass der Speicher nach 10 Jahren vermutlich deutlich weniger Kapazität hat bzw vermutlich sogar komplett durch ist und getauscht werden muss. Ohne den Speicher steht da aber ein Plus von gut 10.000 €. Folglich lohnt sich der Speicher aktuell wirtschaftlich gar nicht.


Salve,

zum besseren Verständnis ich wohne in einem 8 Parteien Mietshaus bei einer Wohnungsgenossenschaft, habe da aber als Aufsichtsrat etwas Einblick in Kosten und Nutzenanalysen.
Das mit den Solaranlagen kennen ich von befreundeten Bekannten mit Einfamilienhäusern (allerdings in der Mehrzahl 4 Personen Haushalte), aber da sah die Rechnung etwas anders aus. War in der Nutzungsrechnung auch der Strom für z.B. ein Elektroauto, also praktisch die "Tankfüllung" mi einberechnet. Könntest du im Sommer Überschuss ins Netz einspeisen für Entgeld? Ich finde den Eigennutzungsanteil mit 40% sehr wenig, da habe ich andere Rechnungen gesehen.
Was würde deine Anlage über die KfW ungefähr kosten? Also ich habe für deine Rahmenbedingungen etwa 20000€ im Kopf.
Hast du mit dem Haus einen Anhaltpunkt für euren individuellen Strom und "Wärmeverbrauch" ohne Maßnahmen?


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2022)

@Tekkla 
Du musst mehr selber machen, dann kann man in Richtung 5 bis 8 Jahre kommen.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das mit den Solaranlagen kennen ich von befreundeten Bekannten mit Einfamilienhäusern (allerdings in der Mehrzahl 4 Personen Haushalte), aber da sah die Rechnung etwas anders aus.


Ich habe auch viele Berechnungen gesehen. Die meisten waren ob er Unwissenheit der Käufer sehr geschönt. Mein jetziger Anlagenplaner ist mir persönlich schon zu konservativ, weil er mir die Anlage halt nicht als Allheilmittel verkaufen will. Stattdessen sagt der mir doch auf den Kopf zu, dass ich mit Speicher kein gutes Geschäft mache.



Don-71 schrieb:


> War in der Nutzungsrechnung auch der Strom für z.B. ein Elektroauto, also praktisch die "Tankfüllung" mi einberechnet.


Ja, siehe oben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Könntest du im Sommer Überschuss ins Netz einspeisen für Entgeld?


Klar. Wohl demnächst wieder mit 8 ct/kWh, aber das nützt dir nichts, wenn der Netzbetreiber deine Anlage abriegelt, weil zufällig alle Anlagen in der Nachbarschaft zu gleichen Zeit Strom produzieren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Eigennutzungsanteil mit 40% sehr wenig, da habe ich andere Rechnungen gesehen.


40% von 12.000 kWh sind immerhin 4.800 kWh. Aktuell verbrauchen Madame und ich (noch ohne e-Fahrzeug) rund 4.500 kWh. Ich werde da vermutlich deutlich mehr hinzaubern, einfach auch deshalb weil ich mir gezielt Verbraucher zu Zeiten von viel Stromproduktion zuschalten werde. Ebenso wird ein Teil der Überproduktion in Form von Warmwassererzeugung genutzt werden. Der Speicher wird sich vermutlich auch rentieren, wenn man mit einbezieht, dass es a) auch ein kleinerer Speicher tut und ich hier b) ja betriebsbedingt diverse Rechner und andere Hardware 24/7 laufen habe, die dann nachts vom Speicher beziehen können. Aber das war dem Anlagenplaner zu unkonkret und zu unspezifisch. Besser wird es auch werden, wenn irgendwann im kommenden Jahr Wärmepumpe(n) dazukommen. Da ich aber die genauer Heizlast des Hauses nach allen Sanierungsmaßnahmen nicht kenne und mir auch niemand eine seriöse Prognose geben wollte, kann man damit auch nicht kalkulieren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was würde deine Anlage über die KfW ungefähr kosten? Also ich habe für deine Rahmenbedingungen etwa 20000€ im Kopf.


Über die KfW gibt es nix außer einen zinsgünstigen Kredit, den wir auch bewilligt bekommen haben. Die Anlage mit ihren knapp 13.6 kWp + 7.7 kWh Speicher kostet knapp 37.000 €. Dabei muss ich sagen, dass ich den Preis für zu hoch empfinde. Freunde haben eine etwas kleinere Anlage beim gleichen Anbieter für 26.000 € bekommen. Muss dem Planer da noch auf den Zahn fühlen. Ich habe ein alternatives Angebot von Svea Solar, da kostet die Anlage inkl . größerem 11 kWh Speicher "nur" 27.500 €. Da ich aber SMA Komponenten haben möchte und nicht Huawei, werde ich wohl etwas mehr löhnen dürfen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du mit dem Haus einen Anhaltpunkt für euren individuellen Strom und "Wärmeverbrauch" ohne Maßnahmen?


Aktuell liegt unser Stromverbrauch bei ca. 2.500 kWh für uns zwei Leute privat und weitere 2.000 kWh für den Betrieb. Die Heizlast lässt sich fürs Haus wie schon gesagt extrem schwer ermitteln. Am Verbrauch der letzten Jahre kann ich das auch schwer ermitteln, da meine Großeltern uralte Nachtspeicheröfen hatten, diese aber nur wenig nutzten weil zu teuer, und stattdessen auf die vorhandene Holzzentralheizung setzten.



Sparanus schrieb:


> @Tekkla
> Du musst mehr selber machen, dann kann man in Richtung 5 bis 8 Jahre kommen.


Mehr selber machen in wie fern? Die Anlage kommt mit der neuen Dacheindeckung aufs Dach. Mehr als die Kabelwege vom Dachboden in den Keller kann ich nicht vorbereiten. Was ich vllt machen könnte wäre den Speicher selber zu kaufen und zu installieren. Aber mehr auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mehr selber machen in wie fern? Die Anlage kommt mit der neuen Dacheindeckung aufs Dach. Mehr als die Kabelwege vom Dachboden in den Keller kann ich nicht vorbereiten. Was ich vllt machen könnte wäre den Speicher selber zu kaufen und zu installieren. Aber mehr auch nicht, oder?


Ach 37k€ sind der  Preis inklusive dem neuen Dach?

Ne also auch Akkus, die sind zuletzt auch teurer geworden aber ich hab was von 1500€ statt 1100€ für 10kWh LFP Akku im Kopf 😅

Ich müsste da nochmal was raussuchen.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach 37k€ sind der  Preis inklusive dem neuen Dach?
> 
> Ne also auch Akkus, die sind zuletzt auch teurer geworden aber ich hab was von 1500€ statt 1100€ für 10kWh LFP Akku im Kopf 😅
> 
> Ich müsste da nochmal was raussuchen.


Quatsch 37000€ ist die Anlage alleine, dazu gehören 65m² Solar Panel und 7,7kw/h Speicher, was ich alles zusammen extrem teuer finde, fast schon frech. Das Dach als solches ist da völlig außen vor.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach 37k€ sind der Preis inklusive dem neuen Dach?





Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Dach als solches ist da völlig außen vor.


Ja, außen vor. Die belegte Fläche ist nur ein Teil des Daches. Insgesamt habe ich eine Dachfläche von knapp 220m². Das neue Dach inkl. Aufsparrendämmung, Neueindeckung, Dachflächenfenstern und dem ganzen Klimmbimm drum herum wird mich etwas über 90.000 € kosten. Und das ist schon eines der günstigeren Angebote gewesen. Der geilste Heini von Dachdecker wolle für Dach und gleichzeitige PVA Installation 160.000 € (ohne Speicher!) haben. 

Aber da gibt's zum Glück noch was von der KfW für.



Don-71 schrieb:


> dazu gehören 65m² Solar Panel und 7,7kw/h Speicher, was ich alles zusammen extrem teuer finde, fast schon frech.


Leider können die Anbieter sich die Preise aussuchen. Gibt mehr als genug Nachfrage. Geil ist auch, wenn man auf Angeboten liest, dass wegen der hohen Nachfrage das Angebot nur eine Gültigkeit von 24 Stunden hätte...

Ich falle mit meinem notwendigen Umbau leider in dieser irre Zeit, wo irgendwie alle meinen, das versäumte und ignorierte Energiewendethema für sich nun instant lösen zu müssen, weil sie allesamt Angst vor Putin und seinen Schergen, durch diese Sippe abgedrehten Gashähnen und den hohen Betriebskosten haben. Ich kann von Glück reden, dass ich einen Dachdecker, einen Heizungsbauer und einen Tischler habe, die dieses Jahr noch Dach, Heizung und Fenster klarmachen, während ich die Elektrik selber zumindest legen kann und dann ein Bekannte E-Meister sich um die Verschaltung kümmert.  Ich schrieb ja schon, dass ich im Haus einen zentralen Kamin einer Holzheizung habe. Ich brauche einen Kaminbauer, weil ich beim Umbauen einen nicht im Bauplan vorhandenen Schacht zerlegt habe, der vermutlich zu einem Luftzirkulationskreislauf gehört. Der kommt irgendwann mal, wenn er zufällig in der Nähe ist oder auch gar nicht. Und versucht mal aktuell Kaminholz zu bekommen. Das ist momentan wie die Scheißhauspapiersituation zu beginn von Corona.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2022)

Tipp der CT war im Zweifelsfall mehr Module zu nehmen und die Batterie aufzuschieben. Die lässt sich schließlich nachrüsten ohne dass jemand aufs Dach muss.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Juli 2022)

Darauf wird es auch hinauslaufen, zumal meine Madame und ich uns entschieden haben eines der Dachflächenfenster zu Gunsten von mehr Modulen und auch besserer Dämmung zu "opfern".


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mein jetziger Anlagenplaner ist mir persönlich schon zu konservativ, weil er mir die Anlage halt nicht als Allheilmittel verkaufen will. Stattdessen sagt der mir doch auf den Kopf zu, dass ich mit Speicher kein gutes Geschäft mache.


Und er hat damit recht. Die fertig-speicher sind so dermaßen teuer und klein, das sich das nicht rechnen kann.
Wenn speicher dann selbst-bau und vor allem größer. Ich habe z.b. mittlerweile einen 30 kwh haupt-speicher plus 15 kwh reserve. Mit ersterem könnte ich unser haus im winter ca. 2 tage am laufen halten ohne strom aus dem netz zu beziehen. Das steigert die autarkie enorm gegenüber einem mikrigen 7,7 oder 11 kwh-speicher und würde im sommer sogar dafür sorgen, das wir garkeinen strom aus dem netz bräuchten. Allerdings ist der nicht in den haus-stromkreis integriert und dient hauptsächlich dafür, das ich auch im winter mit meiner technik autark bin.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Ebenso wird ein Teil der Überproduktion in Form von Warmwassererzeugung genutzt werden.


Oje... Nutze lieber einen teil deines daches für solar-thermie. Die schafft es, mit ein paar qm fläche, auch in der übergangszeit deine hütte zu heizen und warmwasser bereit zu stellen. (großen pufferspeicher mit einplanen und die heizung auf niedertemperatur auslegen)  Das ist wesentlich effizienter. Den überschuß-strom würde ich eher in einen größeren speicher oder in ein e-auto pumpen.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Speicher wird sich vermutlich auch rentieren, wenn man mit einbezieht, dass es a) auch ein kleinerer Speicher tut und ich hier b) ja betriebsbedingt diverse Rechner und andere Hardware 24/7 laufen habe, die dann nachts vom Speicher beziehen können.


Rechner können recht viel ziehen und sind auch nicht das einzige im haus was strom braucht. Unter 15 kwh speicher würde ich nie damit anfangen.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Mehr selber machen in wie fern? Die Anlage kommt mit der neuen Dacheindeckung aufs Dach. Mehr als die Kabelwege vom Dachboden in den Keller kann ich nicht vorbereiten. Was ich vllt machen könnte wäre den Speicher selber zu kaufen und zu installieren. Aber mehr auch nicht, oder?


Die anlage kann man selbst verkabeln. Das sind alles steck-verbindungen und rechner für den kabelquerschnitt gibt es im netz.
Ich hab meine "versuchsanlage" komplett selbst gebaut. (letztes jahr laut laderegler um die 2000 kwh erzeugt) Als laderegler und wechselrichter hab ich victron (liefern gut daten und sind koppelbar). Dazu kann man die victron wechselrichter ins stromnetz integrieren und sind gut zu konfigurieren. (eierlegende wollmilchsau)


Olstyle schrieb:


> Tipp der CT war im Zweifelsfall mehr Module zu nehmen und die Batterie aufzuschieben. Die lässt sich schließlich nachrüsten ohne dass jemand aufs Dach muss.


Das nützt aber nur eingeschränkt. Sind sie zu geschneit ist`s essig mit strom-produktion egal wieviele es sind.
Besser ist es bifaciale module zu verwenden. Die haben eine bessere ausbeute und sollten im winter auch schneller ab tauen. (produzieren auch auf der rückseite strom und so eine zelle wird bei der strom-produktion minimal warm) Der nachteil ist aber die (derzeit) schlechte verfügbarkeit und man muß sie höher auf-ständern.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und er hat damit recht. Die fertig-speicher sind so dermaßen teuer und klein, das sich das nicht rechnen kann.


Ich hatte das bisher immer nur gelesen, dass die Speicher sich nicht lohnen. Jetzt hat es mir der Anlagenplaner auch vorgerechnet.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Oje... Nutze lieber einen teil deines daches für solar-thermie. Die schafft es, mit ein paar qm fläche, auch in der übergangszeit deine hütte zu heizen und warmwasser bereit zu stellen. (großen pufferspeicher mit einplanen und die heizung auf niedertemperatur auslegen)  Das ist wesentlich effizienter. Den überschuß-strom würde ich eher in einen größeren speicher oder in ein e-auto pumpen.


Nein. Solarthermie will ich nicht noch zusätzlich installieren lassen. Da halte ich mich an die verfügbaren Infos, die fast unisono sagen, dass das die ineffizienteste Lösung sei. 

Der wesentliche Punkt ist der, dass ich die Hütte in sinnvoll ökonomischen Maße nicht so auf links gedreht bekomme, dass eine Heizung mit geringer Vorlauftemperatur möglich wird. Das wird aller Voraussicht nach immer eine hybride Wärmeerzeugung bleiben, bei der Gas im Winter bei dunklen, kalten Tagen mit herhalten muss. Und ich habe ja noch die Holzheizung für die Wohnbereiche des Hauses.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Rechner können recht viel ziehen und sind auch nicht das einzige im haus was strom braucht. Unter 15 kwh speicher würde ich nie damit anfangen.


Ich werde das nachgelagert auch selbst machen. Erstmal die Anlage aufs Dach.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das nützt aber nur eingeschränkt. Sind sie zu geschneit ist`s essig mit strom-produktion egal wieviele es sind.


In meiner Region, mit dem Meer vor der Tür, da kannste die Schnee- und starke Frosttage an zwei Händen abzählen. Das ist für mich nicht relevant.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich hatte das bisher immer nur gelesen, dass die Speicher sich nicht lohnen. Jetzt hat es mir der Anlagenplaner auch vorgerechnet.


Wir haben zumindest vor der Krise von 70USD pro kWh LFP Akku geredet, wenn dir dann ein Anbieter nen 10kWh Akku für 5000€ verkauft ist das schon nicht mehr wirklich gerechtfertigt.

Was die Anbieter da an Kosten für die Hausakkus alleine aufrufen geht ja weit über das hinaus was ein Elektroauto mit größerem Akku kostet.

Sein Kanal bietet relativ viel DIY


			https://youtube.com/c/AndreasSchmitz18650


----------



## Tschetan (16. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche Straßenautos schaffen 400?
> Es gibt gerade mal 20-30 Autos die 300kn/h schaffen und die Masse ist eh auf 250 kn/h abgeriegelt.
> Das ist doch nur wieder reine Provokation hier mit 400km/h anzufangen.



Wo darfst du die aber ausfahren?


Übrigens interessantes Thema Solar und Speicher.
Liegt bei mir im Herbst an. Will da rund 100qm+ auf die Garage nageln, wenn es geht noch mehr, aber könnte sein das ich etwas rückbauen muß, um das neue Haus genehmigt zu bekommen.
Auf jeden Fall wurde mir ein 20KW Speicher angeboten und ich überlege eben auch ob ich da zuschlage.
Vorteil ist das ich alles zum Einkaufspreis durchgeschoben bekomme.
Die neue Technik ist auf jeden Fall beeindruckend und ein hoher Grad an Autarkie erreichbar.
Auf jeden Fall ist das beim bauen ein nicht unerheblicher Kostenfaktor und die Lieferbarkeit das nächste Problem.
ZB ist die Lieferzeit für so einen Speicher, bei einem Jahr. Voraussichtlich....


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das nützt aber nur eingeschränkt. Sind sie zu geschneit ist`s essig mit strom-produktion egal wieviele es sind.
> Besser ist es bifaciale module zu verwenden.


Und was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu Akkus zu tun?
Auch der bekommt Verschneite Tage nicht überbrückt. Mal ganz abgesehen davon dass das ein sehr Erzgebirge spezifisches Problem ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich hatte das bisher immer nur gelesen, dass die Speicher sich nicht lohnen. Jetzt hat es mir der Anlagenplaner auch vorgerechnet.


Da brauchst du nicht mal was rechnen. Nehmen wir mal an du hast 10 kwh akku-kapazität, die du am tag voll und in der nacht kompett entlädst. (mußt du erstmal jeden tag schaffen) Das macht pro tag, bei 30 cent/kwh, 3€ ersparnis. Wenn dich das ding aber 8k€ kostet mußt du schon min 3000 zyklen mit der kapazität (gleich bleibend) schaffen damit sich das lohnt. (du hast nach 3000 zyklen aber vieleicht nur noch 80-85% der kapazität)


Tekkla schrieb:


> Nein. Solarthermie will ich nicht noch zusätzlich installieren lassen. Da halte ich mich an die verfügbaren Infos, die fast unisono sagen, dass das die ineffizienteste Lösung sei.


Hmmm... Ich schätze mal da ist nichts dran zu verdienen für die firmen...
Unsere anlage hat in ihren ca. 25 jahren kaum wartung benötigt und uns anfangs bestimmt 2/3 der jahres heizen (badeofen) und seit nunmehr 11-12 jahren, grob geschätzt, 300-400 liter öl im jahr gespart. Dabei haben wir nur 3 platten (je ca. 1,5qm) auf dem dach und einen 400L pufferspeicher. Dazu nutzen wir die anfallende energie noch nichtmal effizient.
Allerdings haben wir nicht so eine röhren-kostruktion sondern pech-schwarze platten auf dem dach. 


Tekkla schrieb:


> Der wesentliche Punkt ist der, dass ich die Hütte in sinnvoll ökonomischen Maße nicht so auf links gedreht bekomme, dass eine Heizung mit geringer Vorlauftemperatur möglich wird.


Das ist eine frage eurer ansprüche und des geldbeutels. Machen lässt sich so vieles...


Tekkla schrieb:


> Das wird aller Voraussicht nach immer eine hybride Wärmeerzeugung bleiben, bei der Gas im Winter bei dunklen, kalten Tagen mit herhalten muss.


Wenn du am meer wohnst und noch blick auf den strand hast, kannst du dir ja gleich noch ein flüssiggas-terminal hin stellen. Habeck fördert dir das bestimmt. 


Tekkla schrieb:


> Und ich habe ja noch die Holzheizung für die Wohnbereiche des Hauses.


Wenn du günstig an holz kommst-> holzvergaserkessel anstatt gas-heizunng. Die dinger müssen nur alle 8-12 stunden beschickt werden und heizen dann vor sich hin. (muß aber ein pufferspeicher mit hin)


Tekkla schrieb:


> In meiner Region, mit dem Meer vor der Tür, da kannste die Schnee- und starke Frosttage an zwei Händen abzählen. Das ist für mich nicht relevant.


Ich könnte jetzt noch mit vertikalen windkraftanlagen kommen, aber nu ist gut.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu Akkus zu tun?





Olstyle schrieb:


> Tipp der CT war im Zweifelsfall mehr Module zu nehmen und die Batterie aufzuschieben.


Keine solarzelle dieser welt kann eine batterie bzw. deren kapazität ersetzen, denn die batterie liefert noch strom wenn es die solarzellen nicht mehr tun.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Keine solarzelle dieser welt kann eine batterie bzw. deren kapazität ersetzen, denn die batterie liefert noch strom wenn es die solarzellen nicht mehr tun


Es ging explizit um die sinnvollen Aufteilung der Investition, nicht darum nie einen Batteriespeicher zu haben.
Und da macht es halt mehr Sinn wenn Gerüst und Co schon da sind das Dach mit kompatiblen Modulen voll zu Pflastern und dem Batteriespeicher vielleicht 1-2 Jahre Später zu holen. Weil für den halt niemand aufs Dach muss.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juli 2022)

Nur sind mehr solarzellen nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, wenn man die produzierbare energie nicht unter bekommt. Und die mehr-produktion bei schwachlicht ist zu vernachlässigen. (sind im schlimmsten fall nur ein paar wh)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung befürwortet ein Tempolimit. Also machen.



Diese Mehrheit ist a) knapp b) schlecht informiert c) mit unpräzisen, manipulativen Fragen konfrontiert.

Eine wesentlich sichere Mehrheit dürfte sich für die Enteignung aller Millionäre, für den Ausschluss von Bayern aus der Bundesliga (respektive von Bayern aus der Bundesrepublik) und die Eroberung Mallorcas finden.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Diese Tempolimitdiskussion ist ein Deutschland der totale Irrsinn. Nicht, weil ich das Limit für doof halte, sondern weil wir es noch nicht haben. Die Gründe PRO Tempolimit sind so überwältigend in der Überzahl, dass es ALLE Nachbarn um uns herum für schlauer ansahen, ein Tempolimit einzuführen.



Der primäre Grund aller Nachbarn für die Einführung eines Tempolimits sind respektive waren mal Einsparungen beim Straßenbau.
Wir haben die für >100/110/120/130 km/h nötigen Trassen aber jetzt schon da stehen und verglichen mit unseren Nachbarn haben wir auch größere Entfernungen innerhalb des Landes. Einzige Ausnahme ist Frankreich, aber die haben ein funktionierendes Hochgeschwindigkeitsbahnnetz und auch eine Siedlungsstruktur, mit der das funktionieren kann, während in Deutschland Individualverkehr erzwingende Zersiedelung weiterhin eine heilige Kuh darstellt, nach der alle trachten.



> In jedem anderen Land als Deutschland - außer Belgien - fahre ich zudem deutlich lieber auf der Autobahn als bei uns. Ich habe es erlebt, als ich mit dem PKW über Wochen von Portugal bis nach Kiel fuhr. Bis zu belgischen Grenze war das Autofahren angenehm, ohne Stress und trotzdem ohne das Gefühl gebremst zu werden. Ich kam mir sogar wie ein Rebell vor, als ich nördlich von Bordeaux eine 130 km/h Kolonne aus etlichen Fahrzeugen mit 134 km/h überholte.



Und wieviele Autos hast du auf diesen *kostenpflichtigen, mit wenigen Abfahrten versehnen* Autobahnen gesehen? Wenn du das nächste mal durch Frankreich willst, nimm die Nationalstraßen. Und zwar wirklich durchs ganze Land, nicht nur in der menschenleeren Zentralregion Dann weißt du, wie "entspannt" man 1000 km auf einer frei zugänglichen, jeden Ort versorgenden Straße fährt, nur weil das Tempolimit herrscht.

Alternativ empfehle ich das nächste Mal Süditalien als Reiseziel und dann vergleiche mal den Verkehr auf den freien Straßen z.B. rund um Mailand mit den auf den geschlossenen, langen Überland-Verbindungsstücken. Erstere spiegelt die Verhältnisse in Deutschland wieder. Letztere NICHT.
(Hinweis: Guck beim Überholen aufmerksam in den Rückspiegel. Drängler mit Lichthupe begegnen zumindest mir in Italien häufiger als in Deutschland und sie halten weitaus weniger Abstand, wenn man die Frechheit hat, mit 135 auf die linke Spur zu wechseln.)


Was du fordern solltest, ist kein Tempolimit, sondern eine allgemeine Autobahnmaut und den Abriss von 80% aller Auf- und Abfahrten. Hätte natürlich so ein paar Nebenwirkungen...



> Und jedes mal, wenn es wieder nach D geht, dann herrscht auf der Straße Krieg. LKW Elefantenrennen, Wohnmobilwahnsinn,



LKWs: Haben schon Tempolimit
Wohnmobile: Sind meist nicht in der Lage, deutlich schneller als 130 zu fahren und falls doch vermeiden es die Besitzer mit Blick auf die Verbrauchsanzeige freiwillig.

Also was genau wird daran besser, wenn man ein Tempolimit einführt?




Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin grad in Dänemark...die 130/110/80 gehen einen richtig aufn Sack...da reichen 3 Gänge ja vollkommen.



Bei der kack-engen NEFZ-Abstufung könnte ich allgemein auf beinahe jeden zweiten Gang verzichten...




Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn es Deutschlandweit eingeführt wird ist die Schilderanpassung sehr billig, die muss dann nämlich nur an den Landesgrenzen erfolgen.



Nö. Du musst alle Schilder abdecken, die explizit das allgemeingültige Tempolimit aufheben und außerdem alle, die ein höheres Tempolimit oder eine höhere Richtgeschwindigkeit vorgeben. Und da gibt es trotz allem sehr viele, die mehr als 100 km/h dran stehen haben.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Die basteln Waffen und wir Autos mit grooooßen Motoren.
> Wer kauft so ne Kiste,  wenn er nicht Gas geben darf?



Erschreckend viele. Fahr mal in die Schweiz.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Die realistischen Bestrebungen gehen ja auf 130, also gilt die Aussage  .



Ich weiß nicht, was "realistische Bestrebungen" sind. Aber jede Bestrebung, die "130" proklamiert und was von "Klimaschutz" oder gar "weniger Unfällen" faselt, ist heuchlerisch und verlogen.

Nur auf 1% der Autobahnabschnitte ohne Limit liegt die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bei >140, nur auf 10% fährt 1/4 der Autos schneller als 150 (was ja die neue offizielle Geschwindigkeit für das flottere, also das "+20 geht immer" Viertel der Deutschen wäre). Und das ist wohlgemerkt streckengerechnet für unbeschränktes. Aber es sind ja gerade die Strecken, auf denen kaum jemand unterwegs ist, wo man mal schneller fahren kann und es sind gerade die Strecken mit hoher Verkehrsdichte, die ohnehin schon ein festes Limit haben. Das heißt dieses Viertel-von-10% entspricht nicht annähernd 2,5% des Verkehrs auf deutschen Autobahnen, sondern vermutlich 1% oder weniger der tatsächlich gefahrenen Kilometer. Und von denen wiederum fahren dann 90% weniger als 170 km/h. Das heißt man könnte bei 0,9% der gefahrenen PKW-Kilometer 2-3 l / 100 km Sprit einsparen und bei weiteren 0,1% noch etwas mehr. Das ist auf den Gesamtverbrauch umgelegt nicht einmal im Promillebereich. Die Spritpreisentwicklung dieses Frühjahr hatte vermutlich / meiner Beobachtung nach weitaus mehr Wirkung, als es in 130er Limit je haben könnte.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> du hast nach 3000 zyklen aber vieleicht nur noch 80-85% der kapazität)


Stationäre LFP Akkus werden mit bis zu 10.000 Zyklen angegeben.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Du musst alle Schilder abdecken, die explizit das allgemeingültige Tempolimit aufheben und außerdem alle, die ein höheres Tempolimit oder eine höhere Richtgeschwindigkeit vorgeben.


Quatsch, dieses Unbegrenzt Schild gibt es auch auf Landstraßen und es heißt dort trotzdem maximal 100.
Welche Schilder geben denn explizit mehr als 130 an? Hab ich jedenfalls noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Jain. Z.B. ist eine Außendämmung in so gut wie keinem Fall auch nur ansatzweise ökonomisch wie ökologisch sinnvoll. Die Kosten amortisieren sich noch nicht mal mit den aktuellen Gaspreisen im Rahmen der zu erwartenden Lebensdauer und sind obendrein,  sofern man sich die ökonomisch noch am sinnvollsten Plastikdämmung an die Wand geklatscht hat, ökologischer Wahnsinn. Das hat allerhöchstens einen persönlichen Wohlfühlfaktor. Das erzählt dir aber kein Fachbetrieb. Das bekommt man nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand von befreundeten Leuten erzählt, die den Mist wider besseren Wissens verkaufen und installieren.



Ökologisch: Muss man sich im Einzelfall genau angucken und hängt massiv davon ab, welche Lebensdauer man annimmt. Eigentlich verrottet Stypropor ja eben nicht, aber oft wird mit 30 Jahren kalkuliert. Das wird dann ggf. knapp, wenn die Mauer schon einen guten Basisdämmwert hat und man richtig viel draufklatscht.
Ökonomisch: Bislang keine Frage. Weniger wegen dem Material (wobei ich da bezüglich der Entwicklung dieses Jahr nicht auf dem laufenden bin), aber allein schon wegen der Montagekosten. Arbeitszeit ist in Deutschland noch immer viel zu teuer, Energie noch immer viel zu billig als dass sich eine wirklich gute Isolierung in absehbarer Zeit rechnen könnte. Ich sitze im unisolierten Altbau und liege beim meinem heutigen Gaspreis bei 1200 € im Jahr inklusive Kochen und Warmwasser für zwei Personen. Wenn eine Isolierung 50% davon einsparen würde und es bei den anderen Parteien im Haus ähnlich aussieht (zumindest die Partei unter mir heizt wegen häufiger Abwesenheit viel weniger, ich entsprechend überdurchschnittlich), würden vermutlich die Einsparungen der ersten zwei-drei Jahre schon allein für das Gerüst draufgehen und ein weiteres Jahr für die Bauplanung.



> aber nicht mit einbezogen, dass der Speicher nach 10 Jahren vermutlich deutlich weniger Kapazität hat bzw vermutlich sogar komplett durch ist und getauscht werden muss.



Wenn dem so ist (müsste man mal die Rechnung genau angucken), ist der Speicher zu klein. Da du im Eigenheim auch mit 70% Restkapazität noch was anfangen kannst und keine großen Temperaturzyklen hast, sind von der kalendarischen Alterung wenigstens 15 Jahre drin, als Optimist kann man 20 Jahre hoffen. (Viele Batterieautogläubige verrechnen sich ja de facto mit 30+ Jahren unter viel widrigeren Bedingungen und mit 90% Restkapazität  .)

Das heißt du solltest auch die Akkukapazität so auslegen, dass du bestenfalls auf 200 Vollzyklen pro Jahr kommst, eher weniger. Kostet zwar initial etwas mehr, aber solange du innnerhalb der kalendarischen Lebenserwartung bleibst, macht es keinen großen Unterschied bei Anschaffung und Haltbarkeit, ob einmal eine große oder zweimal eine kleine Batterie kaufst. Es ist aber ein riesen Unterschied beim Selbstnutzungsgrad und ggf. sogar Einspeiseverschiebung.



> An der Stelle würde ich es durchaus besser finden, wenn der Netzbetreiber im Quartier einen Speicher aufstellen würde, in den dann die PVA der Gegend den Saft einspeisen können.  Wäre für die Netzstabilisierung sicherlich auch deutlich praktischer als im Zweifel meine Anlage im Sommer einfach abzuriegeln und ich Strom für den Müll produziere.



Wenn ihnen das jemand bezahlt, machen das die Netzbetreiber sicherlich liebend gern. Fakt ist, aber dass Batterien viel zu teuer sind, als das man damit in großem Maße Strom zwischenspeichern kann. Die lohnen sich nur für die kurzfristige Spitzenglättung (30-120 Minuten Speicherkapazität) oder wenn man, als Privatperson, riesige Preisunterschiede zwischen gespeicherter Selbstnutzung und Einspeisung + späteren Einkauf hat. Denn da muss man nicht nur die Kosten des physischen Speichers, sondern auch noch Gewinn und Overhead des Betreibers, Abgaben und Steuern oben draufzahlen.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Klar. Wohl demnächst wieder mit 8 ct/kWh, aber das nützt dir nichts, wenn der Netzbetreiber deine Anlage abriegelt, weil zufällig alle Anlagen in der Nachbarschaft zu gleichen Zeit Strom produzieren.



Nord- oder Süddeutschland? "Klinker" wäre ist ja eher für ersteres typisch. Da könntest du auf den Wasserstoffausbau wetten. Die Netzkapazitäten entlang der Küsten und auch in der norddeutschen Tiefebene sind nämlich eigentlich ganz akzeptabel. Was bis auf weiteres, trotz saftiger Netzentgelte beim Verbraucher, fehlt sind Leitungen zu den Großverbrauchern im Süden. Aber wenn zu den bereits im Bau befindlichen Elektrolysanlagen noch die geplanten hinzukommen, wird sich das deutlich verschieben und der Strom schlichtweg vor Ort wieder aus dem Netz geholt, sodass Einspeisebeschränkungen viel seltener nötig werden. Deinen Niederspannungsanschluss darfst du natürlich nicht überplanen, aber ggf. ist es eine Überlegung wert, den weiteren Ausbau zumindest soweit einzuplanen, dass nicht der jetzt gewählten Technik wieder raus muss.



> Aber das war dem Anlagenplaner zu unkonkret und zu unspezifisch. Besser wird es auch werden, wenn irgendwann im kommenden Jahr Wärmepumpe(n) dazukommen. Da ich aber die genauer Heizlast des Hauses nach allen Sanierungsmaßnahmen nicht kenne und mir auch niemand eine seriöse Prognose geben wollte, kann man damit auch nicht kalkulieren.



Wenn du noch viel Dachfläche überhast, solltest du ohnehin Solarthermie als Alternative in Betracht ziehen. Da ist ein großes Speichervolumen viel billiger.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> *Quatsch, dieses Unbegrenzt Schild gibt es auch auf Landstraßen und es heißt dort trotzdem maximal 100.*
> Welche Schilder geben denn explizit mehr als 130 an? Hab ich jedenfalls noch nicht gesehen.


Ähm nein!
HAbe ich noch nie gesehen, ich kennen das nur für überholen aufgehoben, aber das unbegrenzt Schild gibt es nicht auf einspurigen Straßen und auf zweispurigen Bundesstraßen heißt das auch offen unbegrenzt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stationäre LFP Akkus werden mit bis zu 10.000 Zyklen angegeben.


Nur sagt das nichts aus. Entscheidend ist die dann noch vorhandene restkapazität. Die besten lifepo4-akkus, in der richtung, sind übrigens mit 8000 zyklen angegeben, aber da darfst du keine 300 Ah pro akku erwarten. Entsprechend mußt du mehr platz und geld ein planen.
Mal davon ab, wenn du in der richtung hardcore magst, empfehle ich dir lithium-titanat akkus. Die sind mit 30000 zyklen angegeben, nur willst du die kosten dafür vermutlich nicht sehen. Außerdem haben die weniger spannung pro zelle, was beim aufbau eines akkus damit berücksichtigt werden muß.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ähm nein!


Ein Blick ins Gesetz erleichtert die Rechtsfindung oder?
Zeichen 282: Ende sämtlicher streckenbezogener Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen und Überholverbote

Passt


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nur sagt das nichts aus. Entscheidend ist die dann noch vorhandene restkapazität.


Und es wird auch da von 80 Prozent ausgegangen und nicht von Tot.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und es wird auch da von 80 Prozent ausgegangen und nicht von Tot.


Von "tot" redet ja auch keiner, aber nach 10k zyklen hätte ich eher mit 70-75% restkapazität gerechnet. Ich schätze aber, das die verwendeten akkus entsprechend "überkapazität" haben.
Oder um es an einem beispiel fest zu machen, akkus mit einer nennkapazität von 280Ah und 6000-8000 zyklen haben, im neu-zustand, 300-305Ah gemessene kapazität. Wenn sie dann aber die 6000-8000 zyklen weg haben, sollen sie noch 80% der nennkapazität, also 80% von 280Ah haben. 
Das ist auch der grund, warum 310AH-akkus nur mit 4000 zyklen angegeben werden. (die seriösen) Denen fehlt einfach die überkapazität. (haben dann i.d.R. 315-320Ah)


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Von "tot" redet ja auch keiner, aber nach 10k zyklen hätte ich eher mit 70-75% restkapazität gerechnet. Ich schätze aber, das die verwendeten akkus entsprechend "überkapazität" haben.


Kann auch gut sein, ich hab diese Aussagen auch nur so im Kopf und nicht vor dem Posten geprüft.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juli 2022)

Verstehe das Problem nicht. Wer langsam fahren will, kann es doch machen?!
Zack rechts rüber und mit 90 hinter nen lkw hängen.
Man wird nicht gezwungen 240 auf der Bahn zu fahren. Wenn sich alle an das Rechtsfahrgebot und an Sicherheitsabstände halten, gibts auch kein Problem.

Tempolimit ist unnötig.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Verstehe das Problem nicht. Wer langsam fahren will, kann es doch machen?!


Menschen die schneller als 130 fahren zwingen die, die es tun oft genug dazu bremsen zu müssen.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Menschen die schneller als 130 fahren zwingen die, die es tun oft genug dazu bremsen zu müssen.


Wenn sich an das Rechtsfahrgebot gehalten wird und alle ein bisschen vorausschauend fahren ist das ebenfalls kein Problem, zumindest keines, welches ein Tempolimit begründet.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn sich an das Rechtsfahrgebot gehalten wird und alle ein bisschen vorausschauend fahren ist das ebenfalls kein Problem, zumindest keines, welches ein Tempolimit begründet.


Quatsch, wenn da jemand mit 200 oder mehr ankommt ist das nicht trivial einzuschätzen, da liegt der Schätzfehler recht hoch und selbst wenn du es richtig einschätzt musst du bei sehr schnellen Fahrzeugen rechts bleiben und abbremsen.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juli 2022)

Wenn ich von hinten mit 180 ankomme und rechts sehe, dass jemand mit ca. mit 140 auf einen LKW auffährt, gehe ich vom Gas und lass ihn rein. Da bremst gar keiner.
Vorhin erst von von Magdeburg nach Hannover gefahren, dort wo "offen" war mit 160 bis 190 ganz locker durchgerollt.
Ich musste wegen niemenden bremsen und wegen mir auch keiner.
Beide Seiten müssen gucken, dann geht das auch.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Da bremst gar keiner.


Auch die Motorbremse ist bremsen und wenn du wieder hoch beschleunigst verlierst du auch Energie.
Selbst in deinem Fall mit gutem Verhalten im Verkehr haben wir hier hohe vermeidbare Energieverluste und nicht jeder fährt so wie du.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juli 2022)

Wenn es nur um Energie sparen gehen würde, dann müsste ein Fahrkurs zum Benzinsparen/Einergiesparen einfach mal gefördert werden, das bringt mehr als ein Tempolimit.
Hatte ich selber vor 15 Jahren und war top.
Was denkst du was man allein im Stadtverkehr einsparen könnte, wenn alle vorausschauend auf eine rote Ampel zu fahren, und alle den Schubbetrieb nutzen.
Oder bei (dem Fahrer bekannten) Berg und Talfahrten. 
Mindestens 25% Einsparung sind nach so einem Kurs drin, ohne Mühe, nur mit Kopf einschalten.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um Energie sparen gehen würde, dann müsste ein Fahrkurs zum Benzinsparen/Einergiesparen einfach mal gefördert werden, das bringt mehr als ein Tempolimit.


Wird ja beim Führerschein gemacht, kenne halt viele in meinem Alter die es nicht juckt. Dann wird halt mit 10l auf 100km gefahren.


Btw
Endlich mal jemand der jedenfalls weiß wovon ich rede auch wenn du anderer Meinung bist.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juli 2022)

Trotz verschiedener Meinung, in dem Fall einzig und allein beim "generellen" Tempolimit, bin ich und viele meiner Generation ja nicht scharf darauf das Klima zu killen.
Jeder hat sich einfach mal zu hinterfragen.
Ich bin fan von intelligenten Verkehrsleitsystemen, viel Verkehr....zack 130. Aber wenn kein Auto auf der Straße ist, was solls, lass doch die 5 Leute 200km/h fahren. 
Die übermäßige Teil der Verkehrsteilnehmer fährt ja schon deshalb langsamer, weil es teuer ist.
Viele fahren ja auch nicht mehr zum Spaß durch die Gegend, das macht man in den allermeisten Fällen, weil man es muss.

Selbst beim E-Auto bin ich aufgeschlossen. Ich sehe aber auch, dass mehr als die Hälfte der Deutschen in einer Mietwohnung ohne dazugehörigen Parkplatz leben.
Also, wo laden? Ganz von der Frage abgesehen wo der Strom herkommt, die Leute können ja keine Strippe aus dem 5. stock raushängen.

Am meisten geht mir eigentlich das unreflektierte Lästern über "die Anderen" auf dem Zopf.
"Schau da, der mit der Corvette will doch auch nur sein Ego aufbessern und gleichzeitig unseren Planeten zerstören!"
Das die Kiste aber vielleicht über 10 Jahre alt ist, nur 2000km im Jahr fährt, und der Motor durch viel Hub und aber nur moderater Leistung ewig hält und dadurch in der Gesamtbetrachtung jeden Tesla, welcher 30000km im fährt und nach 7 Jahren schrottreif ist, ökologisch hinter sich lässt.... erwähnt man natürlich nicht.


----------



## Optiki (16. Juli 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Trotz verschiedener Meinung, in dem Fall einzig und allein beim "generellen" Tempolimit, bin ich und viele meiner Generation ja nicht scharf darauf das Klima zu killen


So gut wie keiner möchte absichtlich das Klima killen und ich kenne auch genug die selbst auf Landstraße oder Bundesstraßen 160 fahren, wenn es frei ist.


aloha84 schrieb:


> Jeder hat sich einfach mal zu hinterfragen.


dieses selbst hinterfragen funktioniert nicht mehr, wir müssten eigentlich auch bei den Firmen nachfragen, bei denen wir konsumieren


aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich bin fan von intelligenten Verkehrsleitsystemen, viel Verkehr....zack 130. Aber wenn kein Auto auf der Straße ist, was solls, lass doch die 5 Leute 200km/h fahren.


bezahlen will die System aber in der Regel keiner, also wird es nicht passieren


aloha84 schrieb:


> Die übermäßige Teil der Verkehrsteilnehmer fährt ja schon deshalb langsamer, weil es teuer ist.


die Leuten fahren seit den neuen Spritpreise auch generell etwas weniger


aloha84 schrieb:


> Viele fahren ja auch nicht mehr zum Spaß durch die Gegend, das macht man in den allermeisten Fällen, weil man es muss.


ich sehe noch genug Leute, vor allem die auch gerne die Motoren ewig laufen lassen und nein, die wollen nicht den Turbo schonen


aloha84 schrieb:


> Selbst beim E-Auto bin ich aufgeschlossen. Ich sehe aber auch, dass mehr als die Hälfte der Deutschen in einer Mietwohnung ohne dazugehörigen Parkplatz leben.
> Also, wo laden? Ganz von der Frage abgesehen wo der Strom herkommt, die Leute können ja keine Strippe aus dem 5. stock raushängen.


da braucht man generell noch andere Konzepte, aber da läuft bei den Städtekonzepten auch schon seit Jahrzehnten etwas falsch


aloha84 schrieb:


> Am meisten geht mir eigentlich das unreflektierte Lästern über "die Anderen" auf dem Zopf.
> "Schau da, der mit der Corvette will doch auch nur sein Ego aufbessern und gleichzeitig unseren Planeten zerstören!"
> Das die Kiste aber vielleicht über 10 Jahre alt ist, nur 2000km im Jahr fährt, und der Motor durch viel Hub und aber nur moderater Leistung ewig hält und dadurch in der Gesamtbetrachtung jeden Tesla, welcher 30000km im fährt und nach 7 Jahren schrottreif ist, ökologisch hinter sich lässt.... erwähnt man natürlich nicht.


Leute die sich eine Corvette für 2000km im Jahr kaufen, haben doch nicht nur ein Auto, sondern wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr als 2, wie möchtest du das dann mit dem Tesla verrechnen


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juli 2022)

Da fängt es wieder an, der Typ mit der Corvette hat mindestens noch ein Auto.....
Nö, der fährt mit Fahrrad zur Arbeit. Und es ist kein E-Bike.

Warum immer auf andere gucken.
Versucht für euch das beste und ökologischste Ergebnis rauszuholen und gut ist. Mehr kann man nicht machen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> die Leuten fahren seit den neuen Spritpreise auch generell etwas weniger


Heute lag E10 hier bei 1,69€. Selbst mit Steuer wäre das lange kein Rekordwert.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die übermäßige Teil der Verkehrsteilnehmer fährt ja schon deshalb langsamer, weil es teuer ist.


Die Statistiken die ich bisher gesehen hab sagen was anderes. Hast du da etwas um mich auf einen neuen Stand zu bringen?


aloha84 schrieb:


> Also, wo laden? Ganz von der Frage abgesehen wo der Strom herkommt, die Leute können ja keine Strippe aus dem 5. stock raushängen.


Laterne, Arbeitsplatz etc
Mein Dad hat auch keinen eigenen Ladeplatz, aber zig Möglichkeiten zu laden, grob 100 Ladepunkte im Umkreis von 1km. Kleinstadt.

Warum fragen immer alle wo der Strom zum laden herkommen soll, aber niemand wo die Energie herkommen soll, die man überhaupt erst braucht um Benzin herzustellen?


----------



## Optiki (16. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Heute lag E10 hier bei 1,69€. Selbst mit Steuer wäre das lange kein Rekordwert.


Danke für den Hinweis, damit hast du natürlich alles ins richtige Licht gerückt. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Laterne, Arbeitsplatz etc


Das kann ja eine geile Diskussion werden, da treffen wieder zwei Perfekte aufeinander, der ein kennt nur schlaue selbst überwachende Autofahrer und der Andere glaubt das bald überall das Laden ermöglicht wird.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das kann ja eine geile Diskussion werden, da treffen wieder zwei Perfekte aufeinander, der ein kennt nur schlaue selbst überwachende Autofahrer und der Andere glaubt das bald überall das Laden ermöglicht wird.


Na vielleicht gibt es ja einen Erkenntnisgewinn


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich von hinten mit 180 ankomme und rechts sehe, dass jemand mit ca. mit 140 auf einen LKW auffährt, gehe ich vom Gas und lass ihn rein. Da bremst gar keiner.
> Vorhin erst von von Magdeburg nach Hannover gefahren, dort wo "offen" war mit 160 bis 190 ganz locker durchgerollt.
> Ich musste wegen niemenden bremsen und wegen mir auch keiner.
> Beide Seiten müssen gucken, dann geht das auch.



Und umgekehrt gibts Leute, die bekommen das bei Tempo 120 nicht hin. Und natürlich mit Tempo 90 auf Seiten dessen, der überholen will, genauso.
Gegen (wortwörtliche) Rücksichtslosigkeit hilft kein Tempolimit. Man kann sie nur abmildern, in dem man mehr Platz pro Auto auf der Straße hat - das ist Halt ver Vorteil in Frankreich und den meisten langen Überlandstrecken Italiens, von denen die die Verbotsfans immer schwärmen. Aber ich hab in der Schweiz auch schon Leute gesehen, die mit Tempo 132 Leute weggedrängelt haben, die 125 fuhren und welche, die mit Tempo 110 so ausgeschert sind, dass 120 fahrende bremsen mussten.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Was denkst du was man allein im Stadtverkehr einsparen könnte, wenn alle vorausschauend auf eine rote Ampel zu fahren, und alle den Schubbetrieb nutzen.



Wenns denn mal einen gäbe  .


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Auch jain. Ich kann mein Dach mit einer PVA (Anlagennutzungsgrad von ca 85% ) auf einer Fläche von gut 65m² belegen. Damit habe ich dann eine Anlage, die mir übers Jahr gesehen ca. 12.000 kWh produziert. Mit einem Speicher von 7.7 kWh komme ich inkl. E-Fahrzeug auf einen prognostizierten Eigennutzungsanteil von knapp 40% und einen Autarkiegrad von knapp 60% . Die Wirtschaftlichkeitsprognose für 20 Jahre weist mir am Ende ein Minus von gut 1.000 € aus. Und da haben die Planer die Preissteigerungen für den Netzbezug schon mit eingerechnet, aber nicht mit einbezogen, dass der Speicher nach 10 Jahren vermutlich deutlich weniger Kapazität hat bzw vermutlich sogar komplett durch ist und getauscht werden muss. Ohne den Speicher steht da aber ein Plus von gut 10.000 €. Folglich lohnt sich der Speicher aktuell wirtschaftlich gar nicht.


schau dir doch mal video von dem Wiesner an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oAshSjsKde0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


00:00 Einleitung
04:35 Wärmepumpe
06:48 Walbox Elektroauto und Plugin Hybrid mit Solarstrom laden
11:48 Stromverbrauch und Auswertung in der Praxis

edit:
dahingehend vllt. auch gut zu wissen, da geht es u.a. auch um die dachausrichtung und was das zu bedeuten hat mit erklärungen von einer auf photovoltaik spezialisierten firma.


> Was kostet eine Solaranlage zum Laden von E-Auto per Wallbox? Im Video erkläre ich, welche Photovoltaik Anlage und Wallbox wir gekauft haben. Wie ermittelt man den Strombedarf und wie gross sollte die Batterie sein? Wieviel Strom erzeugt die Anlage in der Praxis? Insbesondere die Wärmepumpe macht die Anlage interessant.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7m5-2LGFLkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juli 2022)

DIe Dänen werden auch fnz schön sauer, wenn man mit 130 neben einem anderen mit 130 auf der Autobahn rumfährt, da wird die Schlange hinten auch immer länger...hab das gestern mal über 25km getestet.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juli 2022)

Gestern 400km durch Holland gefahren. Tempo 100 - so ist Autofahren angenehm.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> schau dir doch mal video von dem Wiesner an:


Danke, das Netz habe ich leer gesehen und gelesen. 

Am Ende drehen die sich alle im Kreis und geben dir keine Hilfe über deren eigenes Projekt hinaus. Bei PV bleibt immer am Ende, dass es zwar von zirka März bis zirka Oktober gute Synergieeffekte mit Wärmeerzeugern und/oder auch eAutos gibt, aber in der dunklen Jahreszeit der Strom - besonders viel für die eHeizung -  trotzdem aus dem Netz kommt.

Er hier erklärt einem ziemlich simpel, warum zum Beispiel die pauschale Behauptung, dass WP und PV eine perfekte Kombination seien, eigentlich Quatsch ist und sehr differenziert gesehen werden muss. Das hat mir meine Logik zwar schon gesagt, aber er bringt es sehr plakativ auf den Punkt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rwn0PoNG1pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich werde nun wirklich erst einmal ohne Speicher bauen lassen, da die Anlage Mitte September drauf kommt, somit eh bald nix mehr zum Speichern vom Dach kommt, und die Speicher 6-9 Monate Lieferzeit haben sollen.

P.S.: Im Winter bräuchte ich im Garten eigentlich ein Windrad. Von der Region wäre das auch sicherlich top. Aber ich denke, da werden die Nachbarn ein Problem mit haben


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2022)

Windräder hab ich auch mal spaßeshalber nachgelesen. Die werden leider erst bei riesigen Flügeldurchmessern lohnenswert. Ergo nichts für den (normal großen) Garten.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Juli 2022)

Knapp 1000m² reichen nicht? ^^


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1548222919557255168

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nochmal was zum Atomkraftland Frankreich


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2022)

Eine kurze Zusammenfassung wenn du es eh schon gelesen hast wäre schon nett. In dem Fall: Frankreich muss wegen der Hitzwelle seine Produktion von Atomstrom dosseln. Bei der letzten Hitzewelle waren es am Ende 10%, diese mal sieht es etwas schlimmer aus(leider wirft der Typ mit absoluten Zahlen um sich, relative Angaben wären deutlich hilfreicher).


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Knapp 1000m² reichen nicht? ^^


Ja gut da lässt sich vielleicht was machen  . Ich finde den Artikel leider nicht mehr, aber die damalige Studie empfahl afair Masthöhen ab 30m und Flügel ab 15m für eine ökonomisch sinnvolle Nutzung von Wind.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Juli 2022)

Das mit dem Atomstrom im Sommer Problem ist ja keines, solange man mit ordentlich PV gegen an stinken kann. Wir aus D exportieren ja seit geraumer Zeit in schöner Regelmäßigkeit Strom in Richtung F.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ja gut da lässt sich vielleicht was machen  . Ich finde den Artikel leider nicht mehr, aber die damalige Studie empfahl afair Masthöhen ab 30m und Flügel ab 15m für eine ökonomisch sinnvolle Nutzung von Wind.



Es gibt auch Anlagen im niedrigen kW-Bereich mit 1-2 m, die sich mit 1 m Stange auf dem Dach installieren lassen. Unter ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten muss man die richtigen Fragen stellen:
- Liefert sowas im Jahr mehr Strom als eine gleich teure Solaranlage? Soweit ich auf die Schnelle recherschieren kann: Definitiv nicht.
- Liefert es diesen Strom insbesondere dann, wenn wegen miesem Herbst-/Winterwinter viel teureren Strom aus dem Netz kaufen müsste? Sehr wahrscheinlich.

Ohne leistungsfähiges europäisches Verbundnetz ist Windkraft unser wichtigster erneuerbarer Stromlieferant. Das gilt auch privat.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne leistungsfähiges europäisches Verbundnetz ist Windkraft unser wichtigster erneuerbarer Stromlieferant. Das gilt auch privat.


Sie damalige Schlussfolgerung war halt ein großes Rad am Rand der Siedlung produziert deutlichst mehr als Kleinanlagen auf jedem einzelnen Dach. Also ja Windkraft ausbauen macht jede Menge Sinn, erst Recht im davon quasi komplett freien Süden der Republik.
Aber halt im Gegensatz zu Solar eher kommunal oder als Genossenschaft als komplett Privat organisiert auf den eigenen Grundstücken.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> P.S.: Im Winter bräuchte ich im Garten eigentlich ein Windrad. Von der Region wäre das auch sicherlich top. Aber ich denke, da werden die Nachbarn ein Problem mit haben


Wenn du das wirklich in betracht ziehst... Ich deutete ja schon an, das es windräder auch in einer vertikalen ausführung gibt.








						Vertikale Windkraftanlagen | Markt & Technik
					

Die wichtigsten Fakten zu vertikalen Windkraftanlagen: Funktionsweise, Vorteile und Nachteile, Preise & Kosten, Hersteller & Anbieter.




					www.klein-windkraftanlagen.com
				



Die erzeugen nicht so den schlag-schatten wie horizontale und sollen auch leiser sein.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Anlagen im niedrigen kW-Bereich mit 1-2 m, die sich mit 1 m Stange auf dem Dach installieren lassen. Unter ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten muss man die richtigen Fragen stellen:
> - Liefert sowas im Jahr mehr Strom als eine gleich teure Solaranlage? Soweit ich auf die Schnelle recherschieren kann: Definitiv nicht.


Ob sich das loht ist von den windverhältnissen abhängig. Hier im vorgebirge bringen wirklich nur große anlagen etwas, da die per se den besten wirkungsgrad haben. Im flachland oder gar an der see schaut das ganze schon komplett anders aus.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ja gut da lässt sich vielleicht was machen  . Ich finde den Artikel leider nicht mehr, aber die damalige Studie empfahl afair Masthöhen ab 30m und Flügel ab 15m für eine ökonomisch sinnvolle Nutzung von Wind.


Höhe ist natürlich immer gut und irgendwo ab 200-250m hast du dann auch dauerhaft wind. Aber du kannst das windrad auch in bodennähe haben und gut strom damit produzieren. Es muß nur reichlich "freie bahn" um das windrad herum sein, damit nichts den wind behindert oder sogar verwirbelungen erzeugt.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2022)

Hier mal ein interessanter Beitrag von einem in den USA bekannten Umweltaktivisten:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-yALPEpV4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bin jetzt nicht unbedingt durchgehend seiner Meinnung, aber grade im Bezug auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit von Kernkraft und Erneuerbare hat er durchaus einige, valide Standpunkte.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Juli 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> in den USA bekannten Umweltaktivisten


Nur um mal ein paar erwiesene Punkte aufzuführen, die er kaum oder einfach unter den Teppich kehrt.

Atomkraft ist die teuerste Form der Stromgewinnung
Atomkraft hat ein Müllproblem
Atomkraft privatisiert Gewinne und sozialisiert die Entsorgung
Atomkraft ist im großen Störfall ein riesen Problem
Und dann sein Emo-Einstiegsthema: Die armen Vögel! Wobei ich nicht ausschließen mag, dass das mit den Vögeln und USA anders ist. Sind ja schließlich viele komische Vögel da drüben. 

Der ist kein Umweltaktivist sondern ein Teil der Atomlobby in den USA.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2022)

Es ist nun wirklich nicht ausgeschlossen, dass es Entwicklungen in der Atomkraft gibt (auch abseits der Fusion), die ein Gamechanger sind.

Aber auch davon sind wir so weit entfernt, dass es mittelfristig keine Option ist.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nur um mal ein paar erwiesene Punkte aufzuführen, die er kaum oder einfach unter den Teppich kehrt.


Deinen Punkten ist an sich nichts hinzuzufügen.

Aber noch ein Wort zur Person von Mr. Michael Shellenberger: Dieser ist kein Umweltaktivist, sondern ein typischer Vertreter der "What broke it can fix it"-Fraktion, also einer bis zur Religiosität technologiegläubigen Gruppe, mit der unsereins sicherlich die grundsätzliche Technikbegeisterung, nicht jedoch die Ablehnung individueller Verantwortung teilen kann.

Wem obige Charakterisierung zu abstrakt ist: Wäre Shellenberger ein Bürger der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, würde er schwarzgelb wählen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2022)

> 14:15 Uhr
> Zweiter Stresstest für Stromversorgung im kommenden Winter​
> In einem zweiten Stresstest soll die Sicherheit der Stromversorgung in Deutschland unter verschärften Bedingungen überprüft werden. Diesen Auftrag hat das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium den vier deutschen Übertragungsnetzbetreibern erteilt. Es gehe darum festzustellen, ob die Versorgungssicherheit im Stromsektor und der sichere Betrieb des Netzes unter verschärften Annahmen gewährleistet seien, teilte das Ministerium mit. Mit Ergebnissen sei "in den nächsten Wochen" zu rechnen.
> 
> ...


Wie sieht eigentlich so einen Stresstest aus? Da steht was von Szenarien durchrechnen.
Aber das ist doch kein richtiger Stresstest.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Juli 2022)

Was erwartest du? Sollen die mal zur Probe das Gas abstellen? Klar basiert das alles nur als Theorie auf dem Papier. Das ist aber deutlich besser und mehr als es einfach auf sich zukommen zu lassen.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Juli 2022)

Wenn Atomkraft so toll ist, warum ist dann EDF so krass verschuldet, während man parallel total veraltete Meiler laufen lässt, und über die EU mit dem Greendeal das Geld für neue Meiler beschaffen muss? 









						Frankreich bietet 9,7 Milliarden Euro für EDF-Übernahme
					

Die französische Regierung will auch die restlichen Anteile des Energieversorgers EDF kaufen und bietet dafür 9,7 Milliarden Euro. Der Konzern ist hoch verschuldet und kämpft mit vielen Problemen. Von Julia Borutta.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## compisucher (19. Juli 2022)

Denke, dass die Diskussion um die Fissionsenergie auch hier im Forum eher eine Ideologische als eine Technische ist.

Historisch war es in den 1950gern und 1960gern Mangels alternativer Perspektiven augenscheinlich DIE Lösung für die weltweite Stromgewinnung.
Weg vom schmutzigen Kohlekeller, hinein in die strahlende Zukunft.
Aus damaliger Perspektive durchaus nachvollziehbar.

Grob seit dieser Zeit wird alleine in D. über eine mögliche Endlagerung diskutiert, mit weiterhin offenem Ergebnis.

Ob meines Alters bin ich schon mit 18 mit dem "Atomkraft Nein danke" Button protestierend vom Wasserwerfer vom Eingang eines schon Laufenden vertrieben worden, wie ich deutlich später auch begeisterter Anhänger wurde, als ich als Ingenieur im Meiler Ludwigsburg und im Karlsruher Forschungszentrum ein Zwischenlager bauen durfte.

Mittlerweile überwiegt die Skepsis wieder.
Da geht es mir nicht mal so sehr um Themen wie Endlagerung, da gibt es kaum eine vernünftige bzw. umweltverträgliche Lösung.

Sondern um die tausende von Tonnen leicht bis mittel verstrahlter Baurückstände jener Kraftwerke, die noch zurück gebaut werden müssen. Auch deren "Endlagerung" wird uns noch sehr lange beschäftigen.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das die Unmengen an Beton und Baustahl beim Bau der Meiler einen Primärenergieverbrauch (witziger Weise meist in Form von Kohle) und CO2 Ausstoß verursachten, wozu man heutzutage maximal den Kopf schütteln kann.

Ich sach nur eins für den Strombedarf: 
Sonnenenergie.
Jedes Jahr bekommt alleine D. im Schnitt 1.000 kWh pro m² (!!) Sonnenenergie ab.
Ein durchschnittlicher Haushalt benötigt irgendwas mit 3.500-4.500 kWh/Jahr.
Umgerechnet auf die deutschen Dachflächen brächten wir grob nur 20-25 % mit PV belegen, um den heutigen Bedarf der Republik zu decken.


Nur so als Gedankengang:
Die ganze Erde bekommt im Jahr  ca. 1,5x10hoch18 kWh ab.
Für den aktuell weltweiten Strombedarf würde es (sehr grob) ausreichen, 
die gelb hinterlegte Fläche in Ägypten mit PV zuzupflastern.
Baukosten mit Preisen Mai 2022 ca. 2.250 Mrd. US$, Bauzeit ca. 28 Jahre.
Strom für Nordafrika bereits nach 3-4 Jahren, für ganz Europa nach ca. 5-8 Jahren.
Müssten nur eben mal alle zusammenlegen...

Ist natürlich ein theoretisches Modell, würde auch deutlich kleiner gehen und nach ein paar Anlagen nach (Ost-)asien, Australien und Nord/Südamerika - fettig...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist natürlich ein theoretisches Modell, würde auch deutlich kleiner gehen und nach ein paar Anlagen nach (Ost-)asien, Australien und Nord/Südamerika - fettig...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und in dein theoretisches Model ist auch schon einbezogen, dass die in dieser Regeion (Ägypten / Mittelasien) regelmäßig auftretenden starken Staub- und Sandstürme absolutes Gift für Solaranlagen sind und daher wohl zu einem sehr hohen Verschleiß und einer konstant sinkenden Leistung der Anlagen (innerhalb von 2 Monaten, in Wüstengegenden, ohne regelmäßige Reinigung der Module, um bis zu 50%, wofür aktuell auch noch i.d.R. größere Mengen Wasser benötigt werden) führen würden?


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn Atomkraft so toll ist, warum ist dann EDF so krass verschuldet


Na das ist alleine zu kurz gedacht, die Bahn ist toll für den Transport hat aber auch Schulden. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Historisch war es in den 1950gern und 1960gern Mangels alternativer Perspektiven augenscheinlich DIE Lösung für die weltweite Stromgewinnung.


War es ja auch, aber niemand hat diese "Atempause" genutzt um auf EE umzustellen.
Also auch nicht die Grünen, Atomausstieg VOR Kohleausstieg war halt blöd.
Aber auch die, die pro Atomkraft sind haben die Zeit, die die Atomkraft verschafft hat nicht genutzt.
Frankreich hat viel zu wenig erneuerbare Energien.


----------



## compisucher (19. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und in dein theoretisches Model ist auch schon einbezogen, dass die in dieser Regeion (Ägypten / Mittelasien) regelmäßig auftretenden starken Staub- und Sandstürme absolutes Gift für Solaranlagen sind und daher wohl zu einem sehr hohen Verschleiß und einer konstant sinkenden Leistung der Anlagen (innerhalb von 2 Monaten, in Wüstengegenden, ohne regelmäßige Reinigung der Module, um bis zu 50%, wofür aktuell auch noch i.d.R. größere Mengen Wasser benötigt werden) führen würden?


Nein, natürlich nicht.
Es ist eine bildhafte Darstellung, wie relativ wenig Fläche man für eine weltweite Stromversorgung mittels PV benötigen würde.
Da kannste alle Wasser- und Windkraftwerke dann abstellen, Kohle und Atom sowieso.

Deshalb darüber die 20-25% aller deutschen Dachflächen mit PV bepflastern.
Geht alles auch lokal.


Sparanus schrieb:


> War es ja auch, aber niemand hat diese "Atempause" genutzt um auf EE umzustellen.
> Also auch nicht die Grünen, Atomausstieg VOR Kohleausstieg war halt blöd.
> Aber auch die, die pro Atomkraft sind haben die Zeit, die die Atomkraft verschafft hat nicht genutzt.
> Frankreich hat viel zu wenig erneuerbare Energien.


Alles richtig.
Gas aus Russland war eben viel billiger und bequemer und jetzt zahlen wir den Preis des Geiz-ist-Geil-sein.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Juli 2022)

(alles zu tode) diskutieren, das können wir deutschen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVrnAel6vDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wie wärs zur abwechslung mal mit arsch hochkriegen?

ist gerade noch "live", danach aber sicher an der mediatheke:









						ZDF spezial - Hitzewelle in Deutschland
					

Heute wird der bislang heißeste Tag des Jahres erwartet. Mit teilweise über 40 Grad werden sogar Temperaturrekorde vermutet.




					www.zdf.de
				




... zwischendrin mal quark (auto-test), aber ansonsten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und in dein theoretisches Model ist auch schon einbezogen, dass die in dieser Regeion (Ägypten / Mittelasien) regelmäßig auftretenden starken Staub- und Sandstürme absolutes Gift für Solaranlagen sind und daher wohl zu einem sehr hohen Verschleiß und einer konstant sinkenden Leistung der Anlagen (innerhalb von 2 Monaten, in Wüstengegenden, ohne regelmäßige Reinigung der Module, um bis zu 50%, wofür aktuell auch noch i.d.R. größere Mengen Wasser benötigt werden) führen würden?



Wenn man die Fläche tatäschlich lückenlos mit Solar zubauen würde, dann gäbe es da keinen Wind zugänglichen Staub mehr  .
Abgesehen davon ist es da wortwörtlich staubtrocken und trockene Stäube entfernt man besser nicht mit Wasser, sondern mit Druckluft. Das funktioniert problemlos und ich würde mal erwarten, dass es auch für derzeit geplanten, riesigen Anlagen zur H2-Produktion in diversen ähnlich/noch staubigeren Emiraten genutzt werden wird. Die Zugabe von Feuchtigkeit ergibt dagegen eine klebrige Pampe, deren unvermeidbare Reste nur angebackt aushärten.

Alternativ kann man so eine Veranschaulichung natürlich auch einfach nicht wörtlich nehmen die Solarzellen irgendwo auf Dächer schrauben, wo sie keinen zusätzlichen Flächenverbrauch darstellen und vor allem keine gigantischen Stromtrassen zum Verbraucher erfordern.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alternativ kann man so eine Veranschaulichung natürlich auch einfach nicht wörtlich nehmen die Solarzellen irgendwo auf Dächer schrauben, wo sie keinen zusätzlichen Flächenverbrauch darstellen und vor allem keine gigantischen Stromtrassen zum Verbraucher erfordern.


Danke, so war es auch gedacht, schlichtweg um die benötigten Flächen (in etwa) mal abzubilden.
Die hochgerechneten Kosten habe ich hier von der Handelskammer in Tirol, die das ähnlich mal bildhaft dargestellt hatten.

Das mit der Flächennutzung für PV ist ein interessantes Thema.
Wir haben (wieder mal) ein Haus kurz vor Übergabe an den BH.
Da haben wir PV auf einem 20° Satteldach Südwest und Nordost (!)
Die Effizienz liegt bei Südwest bei 98,6% (weil keine 47,86° vom Standort)
Und die Effizienz bei Nordost liegt immer noch bei 84,2%, trotz quasi Schattennordseite.
Na ja, dem Photon ist es wurscht, wo es hell macht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind im Übrigen 2*296 m² inkl. Akkupacks für 22 Wohnungen = Stromautark.
Etwas tricky wg. der bescheuerten D. Gesetzgebung gehört jedem Wohnungseigentümer rechnerisch ein Teil der PV.
Ansonsten wäre die WEG ein Stromlieferant.
Geheizt wird mit eigener Biomasseanlage.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Etwas tricky wg. der bescheuerten D. Gesetzgebung gehört jedem Wohnungseigentümer rechnerisch ein Teil der PV.
> Ansonsten wäre die WEG ein Stromlieferant.


Wie wird die Nutzung quer vergütet? Also was ist wenn Wohnung A mehr verbraucht als Wohnung B und wer bezahlt den zugekauften Strom wenn es doch mal eng wird?


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Geheizt wird mit eigener Biomasseanlage.


Kannst du das erläutern?
Eigene Biomasse heißt hier aus Fäkalien Gas erzeugen?


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie wird die Nutzung quer vergütet? Also was ist wenn Wohnung A mehr verbraucht als Wohnung B und wer bezahlt den zugekauften Strom wenn es doch mal eng wird?


Das genaue vertragliche Konstrukt hierzu kenne ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht.
Wir haben für eine örtliche Genossenschaft als Generalübernehmer gebaut, welche die Wohnungen an Mitglieder vermietet oder in Erbpachtrecht weiter veräußert.

Die Wohnanlage benötigt keinen zugekauften Strom (!), auch im Winter nicht.
Das was wir da auf Kundenwunsch erstellt haben, ist recht üppig für den Zweck der Vollversorgung ausgelegt.
Pro 4-Zi Wohnung werden Akkkubevorratung für 15,5 kWh/Tag für 4 Wochen gespeichert.
Was theoretisch ungefähr 5.000 kWh/Jahr "Verbrauch" bedeutet, während der Durchschnittsverbrauch in D. sich zw. 3.500-4.500 kWh/Haushalt bewegt.
In der Tat kann die verbaute Steuerung zw. den Akkupacks Strom hin und her bewegen bzw. direkt an einen möglichen Mehrverbraucher weiterleiten.
Da sind dann Zwischenzähler eingebaut, die das abgreifen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Kannst du das erläutern?
> Eigene Biomasse heißt hier aus Fäkalien Gas erzeugen?


Konkret ist ein Dualbrenner verbaut.
Er hat in der Tat eine Faulbehälteranlage und Gasspeichertanks, die Biogas zur Wärmenutzung erzeugt.
Darüber hinaus steht daneben eine Hackschnitzelanlage.
Beide mit der ungefähr gleichen KW Leistung, 125 kWh Dauerbetrieb, Lastspitze 225 kWh = ca. 5 kWh/Haushalt.
Die betreibende Genossenschaft hat mit den örtlichen Bauern bzgl. Biomasse und mit uns als holzverarbeitender Betrieb jeweils Lieferverträge abgeschlossen.
Aktuell zur Übergabe läuft die Hackschnitzelanlage fürs Warmwasser, da noch kaum Gas erzeugt wurde.
Heizung braucht man ja aktuell keine...


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Pro 4-Zi Wohnung werden Akkkubevorratung für 15,5 kWh/Tag für 4 Wochen gespeichert.


Was?
28*15,5kWh Akku pro Wohnung?
Das wäre ja ein riesen Akku, das verstehe ich doch falsch?


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was?
> 28*15,5kWh Akku pro Wohnung?
> Das wäre ja ein riesen Akku, das verstehe ich doch falsch?


22*15,5 kWh - die 4 Wochen waren "dezent" zu viel benannt.
oder genauer 22*22*3 a 5,25 kWh = ca. 1.500 Akkupacks verbaut (a bisserl mehr wg. dem Allgemeinstrom)
Und ja, da ist eine gewaltige Speicheranlage verbaut, inkl. Austauschschächte, internem Akkutransportsystem pipapo.
Statt TG eben Akkuspeicher für die Vollversorgung...
Kein Scheiß, das Haus ist knapp 80 m  lang und 15 m breit und das UG voll mit Akkus und Zubehör, zusätzlich auch noch Zeugs unterm Dach.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> 22*15,5 kWh - die 4 Wochen waren "dezent" zu viel benannt.


Das ist heftig und klingt sehr teuer, was wurde da pro kWh Speicher gezahlt?


compisucher schrieb:


> Die betreibende Genossenschaft hat mit den örtlichen Bauern bzgl. Biomasse und mit uns als holzverarbeitender Betrieb jeweils Lieferverträge abgeschlossen.


Also wirklich nur Stromautark, aber dann keine Wärmepumpe?


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist heftig und klingt sehr teuer, was wurde da pro kWh Speicher gezahlt?


Der handelsübliche *gute* Speicher für 5 KWh geht für den Privatkunden zw. 4.500-5.000 € brutto über die Ladentheke.
Auf Grund der Stückzahl und dem Bestelldatum (02/2021) haben wir ca. 1/3 bezahlt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Also wirklich nur Stromautark, aber dann keine Wärmepumpe?


Die Wärmepumpe hat auch Nachteile...
Es gibt keine 100% Lösung.
Zunächst wäre die Stromautarkie auf Grund des relativ hohen Pumpenstromverbrauchs der Wärmepumpen nicht realisierbar gewesen. Wir haben das theoretisch durchgerechnet.
In dem Falle hätten wir mind. 4 Wärmepumpenanlagen und als Flachkörperanlage (in ca. 2,5 m Tiefe im Grundwasser) fast 800 m² Außenanlagen benötigt.
Tiefenbohrung darf man in dem Baugebiet nicht.
Wg. der Frostperiode müsste man die Anlage entweder mit unlustigem Zeugs befüllen (wollte der BH nicht) oder gar eine Begleitheizungsanlage (per se schwachfug) einbauen und wäre eben für die Frostperiode wieder auf eine externe Wärmeversorgung angewiesen gewesen.
Vergleicht man dann Investkosten WäPu + avisierter Stromverbrauch auf das "Abschreibungsmodell" 18 Jahre vs. Biomasse/Hackschnitzel *kommt man in diesem speziellen Fall* auf ca. 35% höhere Kosten bei WäPu + Verlust der Stromautarkie.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man die Fläche tatäschlich lückenlos mit Solar zubauen würde, dann gäbe es da keinen Wind zugänglichen Staub mehr  .


Erzähl das doch mal z.B. den Pekingern, wenn die Staubstürme mal wieder mit Sand und Staub aus der Wüste Gobi über die Stadt ziehen.
Staub & Sandstürme tragen das problemlos über große Entfernungen mit, die sind da nicht zwingend auf große Mengen Staub und Sand vor Ort angewiesen.
Abgesehen davon welche Solaranlagen werden bitte so gebaut, das sich da kein Staub und Sand mehr ablagert? Das gelingt uns ja nicht mal bei Smartphones 100%ig und die haben nur Spaltmaße, die schon kaum als "existent" zu bezeichnen sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist es da wortwörtlich staubtrocken und trockene Stäube entfernt man besser nicht mit Wasser, sondern mit Druckluft. Das funktioniert problemlos und ich würde mal erwarten, dass es auch für derzeit geplanten, riesigen Anlagen zur H2-Produktion in diversen ähnlich/noch staubigeren Emiraten genutzt werden wird. Die Zugabe von Feuchtigkeit ergibt dagegen eine klebrige Pampe, deren unvermeidbare Reste nur angebackt aushärten.


Wir reden hier vom Feinstaub auf den Anlagen, der nachdem man den gröbsten Sand von entfernt hat, so abgelagert, auch noch entfernen muss, nicht vom Sandkasten voll Sand (steht auch so im verlinkten Artikel).
Aber nun weiß ich wenigstens das du wohl deine Tische Daheim auch enorm Energie- und Zeitaufwendig immer mit Druckluft vom Feinstaub befreist, statt einfach mit einem angefeuchten Lappen, oder aber sowas schlicht noch nie in deinem Leben selbst gemacht hast und irgendwie scheint mir letzteres gerade, nach dieser Aussage von dir, wahrscheinlicher, dass dies bis dato mehr in den Aufgabenbereich erziehungsberechtigter Person(en) und des Lebensgefährten / der Lebensgefährtin gefallen ist.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alternativ kann man so eine Veranschaulichung natürlich auch einfach nicht wörtlich nehmen die Solarzellen irgendwo auf Dächer schrauben, wo sie keinen zusätzlichen Flächenverbrauch darstellen und vor allem keine gigantischen Stromtrassen zum Verbraucher erfordern.


Und wer macht die dann regelmäßig sauber?
Die Frage wurde damit immer noch nicht so wirklich beantwortet.
Weil auch in unseren Breiten verlieren Solaranlagen durch den üblichen Feinstaub in 1 bis 2 Jahren mindestens um die 20% Leistung.
Schaue ich mir so die Dächer an will ich zum einen sicherlich meistens ehr nicht die Besitzer der Häuser da oben rumturnen haben, da freuen sich vor allen Krankenhäuser und Krankenkassen und vielleicht noch ein paar Leichenbestatter, zum anderen, lässt du das professionell machen fallen regelmäßige Kosten an, abgesehen von den Kapazitäten, die wohl erstmal geschaffen werden müssten und zudem, natürlich der regelmäßige Bedarf an Wasser zur Reinigung der Paneele, wo wir schon jetzt Regionen haben, wo es zunehmend knapp ist und solche wo es knapper wird.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der handelsübliche *gute* Speicher für 5 KWh geht für den Privatkunden zw. 4.500-5.000 € brutto über die Ladentheke.


Scheint mir sehr teuer wenn die Autohersteller von so 120 bis 140 USD pro kWh NMC reden und LFP gar billiger ist und für Häuser sogar besser. 
Aber scheinbar kassieren Heimspeicherhersteller generell gerne fetter ab als andere, komplette Tesla Akkus soll
es ab ca 10k€ geben und das sind dann >=60kWh.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Wärmepumpe hat auch Nachteile...


Jap wie alles andere auch. Das Gebäude steht relativ weit im Süden oder, also wo auch gerne mal was <-20 Grad vorkommt?


compisucher schrieb:


> Wir haben das theoretisch durchgerechnet.


Nur reine Luftwärmepumpen?


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Scheint mir sehr teuer wenn die Autohersteller von so 120 bis 140 USD pro kWh NMC reden und LFP gar billiger ist und für Häuser sogar besser.
> Aber scheinbar kassieren Heimspeicherhersteller generell gerne fetter ab als andere, komplette Tesla Akkus soll
> es ab ca 10k€ geben und das sind dann >=60kWh.


Du musst bedenken, dass diese  Speicher für einen ganzen Tag/24 h kontinuierlich ca. 5 kW abgeben können.
Das ist nicht zwangsweise mit einem Autospeicher vergleichbar.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Jap wie alles andere auch. Das Gebäude steht relativ weit im Süden oder, also wo auch gerne mal was <-20 Grad vorkommt?


Höhe Rosenheim.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur reine Luftwärmepumpen?


Nein, LuWäPu hat eine noch mal geringere Effizienz, als eine mediengeführte Bodenwärmepumpe.
LuWäPu haben wir daher gar nicht in Betracht gezogen.
So was kann sich für ein EFH oder Reihenhaus lohnen, für ne Wohnanlage eher nicht.
Abgesehen davon, dass die LuWäPu immer noch hörbare Geräusche im betrieb macht und in einer Wohnanlage das schnell zu Konflikten führen kann.

Wie oben angeführt, gibt es nicht DIE eine Lösung, sondern man muss sich den Einzelfall (Gebäudetyp, Art, Dämmung usw.) und den finanziellen Spielraum des Kunden genau anschauen, um was Maßgeschneidertes zusammenzubasteln.

Z. B.
Für ein EFH Bj 1980 (mittelprächtige Isolierung) wird eine Niedertemperatur-LuWäPu grenzwertig.
Also zuerst Fassade und Fenster und Bestandsheizung = check, evtl. Invest berücksichtigen.
Dann die Überlegung, was will ich?
Mit PV die LuWäPu betreiben, oder zus. noch das E-Auto Tanken und evtl. dann noch Eigenstrom haben wollen?
Da kann u. U. ganz schön viel Fläche an PV zusammenkommen.
Was kann  ich der Kunde leisten?
Was ist sinnvoll für ihn?

Eine Allgemeine Aussage, wie z. B. von Habeck und Co. postuliert = PV+WäPu ist zu generalisierend und berücksichtigt nicht die technischen Alternativen und die lokalen Gegebenheiten.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zwangsweise mit einem Autospeicher vergleichbar


Na Autos können das auch, manche werden ja explizit verkauft um auch als Hausspeicher zu dienen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass die LuWäPu immer noch hörbare Geräusche im betrieb macht und in einer Wohnanlage das schnell zu Konflikten führen kann.


Das Problem sehe ich allerdings überhaupt nicht, wir sehen in anderen Ländern ganze Fassaden voller Luftwärmepumpen (ja hier zum kühlen statt zum Heizen) und da gibt es auch keine Konflikte deswegen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Mit PV die LuWäPu betreiben, oder zus. noch das E-Auto Tanken und evtl. dann noch Eigenstrom haben wollen?


Na es geht ja in der Praxis darum möglichst viel selbst zu machen, mehr ist idR. eine Illusion (mit Auto).


----------



## Don-71 (20. Juli 2022)

*@compisucher*​
Hoch interessant, läuft Warmwasser als "allgemein" Kessel oder mehrere über die Hackschnitzelanlage?
Also keine Durchlauferhitzer?
Gibt es noch Keller und Fahrradabstellräume oder ist das UG komplett mit der Technik zu?
Schöner Einblick von dir!


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2022)

Erstmal vielen Dank für den Einblick @compisucher . Ich hoffe du verstehst die Nachfragen auch als solche und nicht als Kritik an deiner Person.


compisucher schrieb:


> Das genaue vertragliche Konstrukt hierzu kenne ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht.
> Wir haben für eine örtliche Genossenschaft als Generalübernehmer gebaut, welche die Wohnungen an Mitglieder vermietet oder in Erbpachtrecht weiter veräußert.


Ok, also wahrscheinlich das "übliche" Mieterstrom geraffel für das man am Ende vielleicht sogar noch die zusätzlichen Verwalterkosten einrechnen muss.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Wohnanlage benötigt keinen zugekauften Strom (!), auch im Winter nicht.


Aber kann sie auch keinen Strom zukaufen, also ist sie tatsächlich dauerhaft komplett vom örtlichen Netz getrennt. Ansonsten besteht das Problem Abrechnungstechnisch immer noch. Und natürlich auch in die Gegenrichtung. Wem stehen die Einnahmen aus dem Verkauf zu?
Außer die Anlage ist nicht nur rechtlich sondern auch technisch komplett auf Wohnungen aufgesplittet. Dann ist halt doof wenn man Nord-Seite zugewiesen bekommen hat.
Aber das klingt ja eher nach Verbindung:


compisucher schrieb:


> In der Tat kann die verbaute Steuerung zw. den Akkupacks Strom hin und her bewegen bzw. direkt an einen möglichen Mehrverbraucher weiterleiten.
> Da sind dann Zwischenzähler eingebaut, die das abgreifen.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na Autos können das auch, manche werden ja explizit verkauft um auch als Hausspeicher zu dienen.


Davon habe ich auch schon gehört, allerdings kenne ich mich nicht besonders gut in den aktuellen Akkus bei PKWs aus, insofern kann ich kaum abschätzen, was so ein Autoakku zur Hausstromversorgung beitragen kann.

Die Kernfrage ist immer, wie viel kW/h kann dat Teil speichern und vor allen, wie viel kann der Akku wieder abgeben.
Läuft im Haus die Wama und gar noch der Trockner und gibts dann noch vom 380V Herd happahappa und einer bedient den Staubsauger während der Teen die Haare föhnt und unsereins noch auf dem PC daddelt...
Wir im Bau betrachten immer den "Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor" (z. B. wie viele Duschen sind in einem Hotel gleichzeitig an = worstcase = Vorhaltung)


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Problem sehe ich allerdings überhaupt nicht, wir sehen in anderen Ländern ganze Fassaden voller Luftwärmepumpen (ja hier zum kühlen statt zum Heizen) und da gibt es auch keine Konflikte deswegen.


Die Deutschen per se neigen dazu, das Blatt zu hören, das vom Baum auf die Wiese fällt...
in der Tat gehen da viele etwas lässiger mit solchen Themen um.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Na es geht ja in der Praxis darum möglichst viel selbst zu machen, mehr ist idR. eine Illusion (mit Auto).


Technisch umsetzbar ist es.
Es ist zunächst eine Frage des Geldes.
Will man die Investkosten amortisiert haben, liegt man bei aktueller Preislage bei einer wassergeführten WäPu und auch bei PV mittlerweile unter 15 Jahren. LuWäPu etwas schlechter.
Ich bin privat (an anderer Stelle schon mal erwähnt) bis auf das E-Auto (weil keines da) schon seit gut 20 Jahren vollautark. Da in Relation zu den Investkosten von damals ein anderes Preisgefüge herrschte, bin ich aber erst seit kurzem in der Preisneutralität in Bezug auf meinen Vergleichswert Pelletsheizung.
Zu Gaspreis Ende 2021 würden mir noch 6 Jahre fehlen.

Das ist auch ein wichtiges Thema: Mit was vergleicht man was zu welchem Zeitpunkt?


Don-71 schrieb:


> *@compisucher*​
> Hoch interessant, läuft Warmwasser als "allgemein" Kessel oder mehrere über die Hackschnitzelanlage?
> Also keine Durchlauferhitzer?


Nein, keine Durchlauferhitzer.
Konzept ist ähnlich einem Hotel mit mehreren Warmwasserspeicher (getrennt nach Brauchwasser und Heizwasser)
Grund ist einfach:
Die Hackschnitzel (oder auch die Biogasanlage) läuft ja quasi immer unter Grundlast im "idle".
Ein Temperaturfühler in den Warmwasserspeichern meldet, wann geheizt werden soll.

Ein 110 kW Kessel kannste nicht "on demand" hochfahren, nur weil Mutti für die Spagetti in Wohnung Nr. 17 evtl. 5l Warmwasser braucht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch Keller und Fahrradabstellräume oder ist das UG komplett mit der Technik zu?
> Schöner Einblick von dir!


Die Wohnungen sind recht großzügig geschnitten und haben sogenannte "Kellerersatzräume".
Im Prinzip bestimmte Ecken in der Wohnung, wo man große Abstellschränke (hier 6 m² Fläche) unterbringen kann.
Die Aufzugsanlage ist so konzipiert, dass auch Krankenliegen transportiert werden können, im Umkehrschlusss kann der geneigte Radlfahrer, der ein 10.000 € Geschoss hat, sich das teure Stück auch in die Wohnung mit hochnehmen.
Die Radlparkplätze sind neben und hinter dem Haus, allerdings nicht alle wettergeschützt.
Hier im ländlichen Raum ist nicht die zwingende Notwendigkeit, auch diebstahlgeschützte Fahrradabstellplätze zu generieren.
In einer Stadt würde das Haus wohl ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für den Einblick @compisucher . Ich hoffe du verstehst die Nachfragen auch als solche und nicht als Kritik an deiner Person.


Das ist vollkommen OK.
Ich bin leider "nur" Bauigel und Haustechniking. und kein Jurist.
Möchte mich gerade zu diesen Mietkonstrukten nicht all zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, weil ich kaum Berührungspunkte habe, wie unsere Kunden ihre Kosten auf deren Mieter oder Miteigentümer abwälzen.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ok, also wahrscheinlich das "übliche" Mieterstrom geraffel für das man am Ende vielleicht sogar noch die zusätzlichen Verwalterkosten einrechnen muss.


Mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ist dem so.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber kann sie auch keinen Strom zukaufen, also ist sie tatsächlich dauerhaft komplett vom örtlichen Netz getrennt.


Na ja, die deutsche Gesetzgebung fordert einen öffentlichen Stromanschluss. 
Dafür muss die WEG den Grundbetrag trotzdem zahlen, wenn dies auch übersichtlich bleibt.
Theoretisch kann das Haus ins Netz einspeisen, praktisch wird das kaum vorkommen.
Ebenso theoretisch kann das Haus im Notfall Strom beziehen.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ansonsten besteht das Problem Abrechnungstechnisch immer noch. Und natürlich auch in die Gegenrichtung. Wem stehen die Einnahmen aus dem Verkauf zu?


die Regelung kenne ich leider im konkreten Fall nicht, es ist eine Genossenschaftswohnung.
Vermutlich Umverteilung über irgend einen Schlüssel.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Außer die Anlage ist nicht nur rechtlich sondern auch technisch komplett auf Wohnungen aufgesplittet. Dann ist halt doof wenn man Nord-Seite zugewiesen bekommen hat.
> Aber das klingt ja eher nach Verbindung:


Die haben hier Mietverträge und Erbpacht gemixt.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2022)

Wie hat eine Anlage die an trüben Wintertagen autark ist im Sommer keinen Strom zum Einspeisen übrig? Das kann ich mir gerade schlecht vorstellen.
Man kann natürlich entscheiden es trotzdem nicht zu tun, aber das wäre ja ökonomisch wie ökologisch Unsinn.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie hat eine Anlage die an trüben Wintertagen autark ist im Sommer keinen Strom zum Einspeisen übrig? Das kann ich mir gerade schlecht vorstellen.
> Man kann natürlich entscheiden es trotzdem nicht zu tun, aber das wäre ja ökonomisch wie ökologisch Unsinn.


Die Anlage kann allein auf Grund der Größe einspeisen, da hast du vollkommen recht.
In Fakt dürfte die Anlage zw. April und Juli sogar ca. 1/2 so viel Strom einspeisen können, wie die 22 Wohnungen im Schnitt am Tag zusammen verbrauchen.
Um ehrlich zu sein, ist sie völlig überdimensioniert.
Aber - wer zahlt, der schafft an...
Inwiefern hierzu Verträge von der Genossenschaft gemacht wurden, weiss ich nicht.
Zum Zeitpunkt der Abnahme wollte der BH die Option nicht wahrnehmen, technisch ist alles dafür vorgerüstet.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Zum Zeitpunkt der Abnahme wollte der BH die Option nicht wahrnehmen, technisch ist alles dafür vorgerüstet.


Das muss man jetzt als Laie nich wirklich begreifen, siehe;


Olstyle schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich entscheiden es trotzdem nicht zu tun, aber das wäre ja ökonomisch wie ökologisch Unsinn


Aber wichtig zu Wissen was geht (deine Zahlen) und das alles machbar wäre.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das muss man jetzt als Laie nich wirklich begreifen, siehe;


Damit wird man halt wieder zum Unternehmer. Was eine Genossenschaft aber eh schon ist  

Ja, das Recht rund um PV, erst Recht bei WEGs, ist ein ziemlicher Sumpf. Weil es eigentlich nie etwas darauf angepasst wurde dass Privatleute am Strommarkt mitwirken, im Grunde ist man als solcher ab 600W den selben Gesetzen unterlegt wie ein EON.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Technisch umsetzbar ist es.


Ich denke da grad an meinen Westplattenbau 


compisucher schrieb:


> Biogasanlage


Nochmal die Frage von eben: 
Kommt die Biomasse nur vom Bauern oder kackt man sich da auch seine eigene Energie zusammen?
Hab ich eben nicht rauslesen können.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie hat eine Anlage die an trüben Wintertagen autark ist im Sommer keinen Strom zum Einspeisen übrig? Das kann ich mir gerade schlecht vorstellen.


Na da sind Akkus wie von 4 Elektroautos pro Wohnung verbaut, normal baut man sich im EFH nur 10kWh ein 


compisucher schrieb:


> Davon habe ich auch schon gehört, allerdings kenne ich mich nicht besonders gut in den aktuellen Akkus bei PKWs aus, insofern kann ich kaum abschätzen, was so ein Autoakku zur Hausstromversorgung beitragen kann.


Joar sagen wir so, im Auto müssen die Akkus selbst bei sparsamen fahren so 15kW Dauerleistung Aushalten mit Spitzen in hunderte kW 
Aber der Flaschenhals wäre eher die 0815 Wallbox mit ihrer Zuleitung die auf 11kW ausgelegt ist, aber für den Notbetrieb eines EFH reicht das ja auch.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na da sind Akkus wie von 4 Elektroautos pro Wohnung verbaut, normal baut man sich im EFH nur 10kWh ein


Ich hab aus der Korrektur gelesen 15kWh Akku pro Wohnung. Das ist schon relativ viel für eine einzelne Wohnung, aber nicht so viel wie ein Auto.
Edit: oder reden wir da tatsächlich von 15kWh*22 pro Wohnung? Das wären mit 330kWh wirklich 4-6 Autos.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das muss man jetzt als Laie nich wirklich begreifen, siehe;


Du, wir haben da manches auch nicht kapiert.
Der Fokus von uns hier beim Bau des Hauses war ja ein ganz anderer.
Eine nur 22 cm starke Vollholzwand ohne zus. Dämmung.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber wichtig zu Wissen was geht (deine Zahlen) und das alles machbar wäre.


An der Stelle formuliere ich mal was allgemeines:

Wenn jemand von euch mit PV oder WäPu liebäugelt:
Bitte nicht dem erstbesten Fachberater gnadenlos vertrauen - der will erst mal nur sein Zeugs verkaufen.
Vorab bei der Gemeinde/Stadt schlau machen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht.
Die Gesetzgebung differiert stark zw. den Bundesländern und die Gesetzgebung allgemein in D. ist nicht besonders offen für Innovationen.
Achtung: Material ist nicht alles!
Wer kein Hobbyhandwerker ist, muss grob Faktor 2-2,5 für die Installation veranschlagen.
Für den Anschluss einer PV an die den Hausstrom ist ein Elektromeisterbetrieb zwingend erforderlich, sonst keine behördliche Abnahme.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich denke da grad an meinen Westplattenbau


OK, da wirds schwierig... 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage von eben:
> Kommt die Biomasse nur vom Bauern oder kackt man sich da auch seine eigene Energie zusammen?
> Hab ich eben nicht rauslesen können.


Menschliche Fäkalien eigen sich nicht besonders für Biogasanlagen.
Kuhschiss mit Heueinlage funzt deutlich besser.
Außerdem wird das arg komplex mit Hygiene (Amt).
Aber man ist da dran, Beispiel:








						Energie aus menschlichen Fäkalien
					

Bisher wird Abwasser aus der Toilette in der Kläranlage entsorgt. In einem Pilotprojekt in Hamburg wird daraus jedoch Wärme und Strom gewonnen. Ein Zukunftsmodell?




					www1.wdr.de
				





Sparanus schrieb:


> Na da sind Akkus wie von 4 Elektroautos pro Wohnung verbaut, normal baut man sich im EFH nur 10kWh ein


Genau. Da erkennt man den Willen der langen Vorhaltung für trübe Tage.
Ob dann sinnig oder nicht, ist ein anderes Thema.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Joar sagen wir so, im Auto müssen die Akkus selbst bei sparsamen fahren so 15kW Dauerleistung Aushalten mit Spitzen in hunderte kW
> Aber der Flaschenhals wäre eher die 0815 Wallbox mit ihrer Zuleitung die auf 11kW ausgelegt ist, aber für den Notbetrieb eines EFH reicht das ja auch.


Hey, du bist im Thema, cool. 
Ja, das Thema ist technisch eher die geeignete Leitung vom PKW zum Haus, ohne dass der Draht anfängt zu glühen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> OK, da wirds schwierig...


Aber wir haben bei uns gar nichts, irgendwer ist immer dagegen...


compisucher schrieb:


> Menschliche Fäkalien eigen sich nicht besonders für Biogasanlagen.


Aus den Fingern gesogen hab ich mir das ja nicht 








						Klimawandel und neue Wohnkonzepte: Energie aus dem Klo
					

Im Kampf gegen die Klimakrise sollen neue Wohnkonzepte helfen. Ein Neubauviertel in Hamburg erprobt derzeit Verfahren, die Rohstoffe sparen und Energie produzieren. Dafür greift man gewissermaßen ins Klo.




					www.spiegel.de
				





compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, das Thema ist technisch eher die geeignete Leitung vom PKW zum Haus, ohne dass der Draht anfängt zu glühen.


Wie gesagt, wenn du ne Wallbox hast die dein Auto idR über 5h bis 8h mit 11kW lädt wird es auch kein Problem sein das über die selbe Leitung in die andere Richtung zu machen.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wir haben bei uns gar nichts, irgendwer ist immer dagegen...


Größere WEG?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Aus den Fingern gesogen hab ich mir das ja nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, dazu war die Frage viel zu dezidiert.
Man braucht leider viel mehr Menschenshit als Kuhshit für die gleiche Menge Gas.
Die gesetzgeberische Haupthürde in D. ist allerdings, dass jeder Hausbesitzer verpflichtet ist, entweder mittels Setzgrube oder eben mittels Anschluss an die öffentliche Entsorgung Fäkalien ordnungsgemäß zu entsorgen.
Der Grundgedanke bei der Gesetzeslegung war einleuchtend, man wollte Seuchen vermeiden und Fäkalien kontrolliert entsorgen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn du ne Wallbox hast die dein Auto idR über 5h bis 8h mit 11kW lädt wird es auch kein Problem sein das über die selbe Leitung in die andere Richtung zu machen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Größere WEG?


Jap Eigentümergemeinschaft.

Ich muss erstmal bei meiner Oma, in der Mietwohnung, durchbekommen, dass sie Balkonsolar und Klimaanlage haben darf. Die Hitze in ihrer Wohnung schlägt ihr schon auf die Gesundheit...


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jap Eigentümergemeinschaft.
> 
> Ich muss erstmal bei meiner Oma, in der Mietwohnung, durchbekommen, dass sie Balkonsolar und Klimaanlage haben darf. Die Hitze in ihrer Wohnung schlägt ihr schon auf die Gesundheit...


Echt jetzt?
Es gibt immer noch Zeitgenossen, denen der Anblick des Hauses wichtiger ist, als das Schicksal eines Mitbewohners - Kopfschüttel...


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?


Na hoffentlich nicht, bei meiner Oma hab ich es noch nicht versucht, sie hat es mir erst jetzt gesagt, dass sie sowas langsam mal braucht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juli 2022)

hat von euch schonmal jemand was von "Eisspeichern" gehört? 









						Eisspeicher: Aufbau, Funktion & Produkte | Viessmann
					

Das neue Konzept der Eisspeicherheizung kombiniert Luft-und Erdwärme und kann auch solare Einstrahlung als Wärmequelle nutzen. Hier mehr!




					www.viessmann.de
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76dyOrLfe1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2022)

WTF? Soll das eine alternative zu Erdwärmesonden sein, die nicht mit ~15 °C, sondern mit 0 °C Umgebungstemperatur arbeitet? Klingt zumindest in der Kurzfassung total bescheuert.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon welche Solaranlagen werden bitte so gebaut, das sich da kein Staub und Sand mehr ablagert?



Nochmal zum mitschreiben:

V e r a n s c h a u l i c h u n g
=
n i c h t   f ü r   r e a l   e x i s t i e r e n d e   A n l a g e n   g e p l a n t ,   s o n d e r n   f ü r   d i e   b e n ö t i g t e   B r u t t o f l ä c h e .


Und bezüglich "was machen eigentlich die Chinesen?":
An Reinigung mit Luft forschen.








						Turbulent airflow dust particle removal from solar panel surface: Analysis and experiment
					

Dust particles deposited on a solar photovoltaic (PV) panel surface may influence its performance depending on the particle composition, size and orig…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				






> Wir reden hier vom Feinstaub auf den Anlagen, der nachdem man den gröbsten Sand von entfernt hat, so abgelagert, auch noch entfernen muss, nicht vom Sandkasten voll Sand (steht auch so im verlinkten Artikel).



Keine Ahnung, was Springer wieder dazugedichtet hat. Aber im Originalpaper, auf dessen Zahl DU dich berufst wird zu dieser keine bestimmte Art von Staub angegeben, sondern es geht um die Gesamtbelastung. Und bei 5 mg/cm² noch von Feinstaub zu reden...



> Aber nun weiß ich wenigstens das du wohl deine Tische Daheim auch enorm Energie- und Zeitaufwendig immer mit Druckluft vom Feinstaub befreist, statt einfach mit einem angefeuchten Lappen, oder aber sowas schlicht noch nie in deinem Leben selbst gemacht hast und irgendwie scheint mir letzteres gerade, nach dieser Aussage von dir, wahrscheinlicher, dass dies bis dato mehr in den Aufgabenbereich erziehungsberechtigter Person(en) und des Lebensgefährten / der Lebensgefährtin gefallen ist.



Was ein Satz 
Da ich zu Hause keine 100000 km² großen Tische habe, kann ich aber leider nicht passend antworten. Um Flächen ab 0,00001 m² von größeren Staub zu befreien bevorzuge ich an Stelle von Tüchern, die man alle naslang ausschütteln müsste, aber bewegte Luft.
Leute, die (zu) viel Zeit haben, machen das vielleicht anders.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das muss man jetzt als Laie nich wirklich begreifen, siehe;
> 
> Aber wichtig zu Wissen was geht (deine Zahlen) und das alles machbar wäre.



Bei der Leistungsdimensionierung vielleicht ein Problem des lokalen Stromentz. Wenn der Netzanbieter die Einspeiseleistung deutlich stärker als üblich limitiert und man sowieso einen sehr hohen Eigennutzungsanteil hat, kann die Rechnung knapp werden. Schließlich muss alles, was keine Insellösung ist, sich mit der Differenz aus Einspeisevergütung und Strompreis rumschlagen, weil man ja de facto Regelleistung konsumiert.

Da der Bauherr hier mit dem Speicheroverkill sowieso einen Spleen haben muss, kann es aber natürlich auch einfach Exzentrik sein. Nächstes Jahr wird dann vermutlich der Elektrolyseur aufgestellt  .





compisucher schrieb:


> Du, wir haben da manches auch nicht kapiert.
> Der Fokus von uns hier beim Bau des Hauses war ja ein ganz anderer.
> Eine nur 22 cm starke Vollholzwand ohne zus. Dämmung.



WTF?
Wenn der Bauherr als nächstes anfängt, allerlei Tiere paarweise einzuquartieren...



An der Stelle formuliere ich mal was allgemeines:

Wenn jemand von euch mit PV oder WäPu liebäugelt:
Bitte nicht dem erstbesten Fachberater gnadenlos vertrauen - der will erst mal nur sein Zeugs verkaufen.
Vorab bei der Gemeinde/Stadt schlau machen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht.
Die Gesetzgebung differiert stark zw. den Bundesländern und die Gesetzgebung allgemein in D. ist nicht besonders offen für Innovationen.
Achtung: Material ist nicht alles!
Wer kein Hobbyhandwerker ist, muss grob Faktor 2-2,5 für die Installation veranschlagen.
Für den Anschluss einer PV an die den Hausstrom ist ein Elektromeisterbetrieb zwingend erforderlich, sonst keine behördliche Abnahme.

OK, da wirds schwierig... 

Menschliche Fäkalien eigen sich nicht besonders für Biogasanlagen.
Kuhschiss mit Heueinlage funzt deutlich besser.
Außerdem wird das arg komplex mit Hygiene (Amt).
Aber man ist da dran, Beispiel:








						Energie aus menschlichen Fäkalien
					

Bisher wird Abwasser aus der Toilette in der Kläranlage entsorgt. In einem Pilotprojekt in Hamburg wird daraus jedoch Wärme und Strom gewonnen. Ein Zukunftsmodell?




					www1.wdr.de
				




Genau. Da erkennt man den Willen der langen Vorhaltung für trübe Tage.
Ob dann sinnig oder nicht, ist ein anderes Thema.

Hey, du bist im Thema, cool. 
Ja, das Thema ist technisch eher die geeignete Leitung vom PKW zum Haus, ohne dass der Draht anfängt zu glühen.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WTF? Soll das eine alternative zu Erdwärmesonden sein, die nicht mit ~15 °C, sondern mit 0 °C Umgebungstemperatur arbeitet? Klingt zumindest in der Kurzfassung total bescheuert.


hab vorhin auch das erste mal davon gelesen und zuerst gedacht, das kommt von irgendwelchen #querlutscher|n. offensichtlich wohl aber nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

Man nutzt im Winter einfach die Energie die im Wasser steckt und im Sommer hat man dann halt einen Eisklotz der die Energie besser aufnehmen kann als die warme Umgebungsluft. Ergo spart man Energie.
Ist doch ganz einfach im Prinzip.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> hat von euch schonmal jemand was von "Eisspeichern" gehört?


Ja 





						Eisspeicher | Bundesverband Wärmepumpe (BWP) e.V.
					

Abwasser-Wärmepumpen entziehen dem Abwasser ungenutzte Wärme. Eisspeicher nutzen die Kristalisationsenergie als Wärmequelle. Holen Sie sich hier mehr Infos!



					www.waermepumpe.de
				



Ist technologisch interessant, weil die Kristalisationsenergie Wasser tatsächlich auf Brauchwärme erhitzen kann.

Ist eine evolutionäre Entwicklung aus den mehreren 10.000l großen Wärmespeichertanks, die man als Speicher für Warmwasser (Solarthermie) nutzt.

Hat den Nebeneffekt, dass man die Unmengen an seltenen Erden und hohen Primärenergie für Batterien spart, aber erst wenn der nächste Schritt kommt und man über Niederdruckturbinen hieraus wieder Strom generieren kann.

Im Moment ist es ganz klar lediglich eine im ersten Augenblick merkwürdige Alternative zu den üblichen Warmwasserspeichern, in denen die gewonnene Wärme aus den WäPu-Systemen speichert.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1551513484667637761

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zum Vergleich:
In Deutschland sind etwa 60GW PV installiert (also die Anlagen die selbst einspeisen).


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2022)

Immerhin darf man ab nächsten Januar den gesamten Überschuss einspeisen. Aber nur wenn man die Anlage nicht vorher in Betrieb nimmt   .


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2022)

Mal so zum Verständnis .. 
... das Stromnetz muss ständig im Flow gehalten werden,
ohne richtige Verteilung,
wird das nix mit der Energiewende.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2022)

Möchtest du "im Flow" und "richtige Verteilung" vielleicht noch erklären? Gerade unter ersterem kann ich mir nämlich wenig vorstellen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Möchtest du "im Flow" und "richtige Verteilung" vielleicht noch erklären? Gerade unter letzterem kann ich mir nämlich wenig vorstellen.


Sehr gerne ...

...-erstmal die Grundlagen 









						Stromnetz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




und jetzt muss man folgendes betrachten:

Elektrische Leistung ist das Produkt von Strom mal Spannung.
P=U x I.
Der Stromfluß ist begrenzt durch den Widerstand.
Bei Stahlleitungen ist das nicht zu unterschätzen
Daraus ergibt sich zwangsläufig eine Erweiterung der Stromstrassen,
bei steigenden Belastungen.

Das Blöde ist nur,
dass sich die Leistung nicht ohne Verluste übertragen lässt. ohne Reserveleitungen

Die Verteilung wird schon jetzt ein Problem,
falls die Elektrombilität sich so weiter entwickelt,

werden  Randgebiete witerhin, wird das nix


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juli 2022)

Neue Stromtrassen waren doch auch schonmal im Gespräch, was ist mit denen?

ach, hier sind sie






						Netzausbau  -  Vorhaben
					

Die Bundesnetzagentur informiert über die aktuellen Planungs- und Baufortschritte von Leitungsvorhaben im Hochspannungsbereich (220 und 380 kV). Dazu gehören aktuell 43 Vorhaben aus dem Bundesbedarfsplangesetz und 22 aus dem Energieleitungsausbaugesetz.




					www.netzausbau.de


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Neue Stromtrassen waren doch auch schonmal im Gespräch, was ist mit denen?


Das alles war schon im Gespräch inklusive Speicher/Pumpenkraftwerke und mehr Dezentralisierung der Netzstruktur.
Nur passiert ist nichts.
Die Stromtrassen von Nord nach Süd kommen nicht vorwärts dank CSU/Bayern und Bürgerinitiativen, denn man möchte die gerne unterirdisch gerade bei (Groß)Städten was ein x-faches kostet.
Gegen jegliche Panungen von Speicherkraftwerken gibt es dutzende Bürgerinititiven und die Politik vor Ort, nimmt dann davon Abstand, weil man möchte sich trotz besseren Wissens anscheinend nicht mit "Wutbürgern" anlegen.
Die Damen und Herren Netzbetreiber sind auch nicht gerade investitionsfreudig was ihre Netze und deren Ausbau anbelangt.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Neue Stromtrassen waren doch auch schonmal im Gespräch, was ist mit denen?


Du meinst Süd- und Südostlink für Bayern?
Nun ja, der übliche BER Effekt in Deutschland:








						Stromtrassen: Ausbau in Bayern hinkt Jahre hinterher
					

Es herrscht Energieknappheit in Deutschland – verschärft durch den Überfall Russlands auf die Ukraine. Vor diesem Hintergrund ist ein leistungsfähiges Stromnetz wichtig. Warum es daran in Bayern noch hapert.




					www.br.de


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juli 2022)

zu (den) bayern muss man auch nichts mehr sagen...


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

In dem Themenkontext fand ich diese Artikel interessant:








						Energiewende: Senkrechte Solarpanele machen Stromspeicher teilweise überflüssig | MDR.DE
					

Doppelseitige, senkrecht aufgestellte Solarmodule in Ost-West-Richtung könnten die Sonnenstrom-Produktion so ergänzen, dass weniger Stromspeicher gebraucht werden. Das zeigt eine Studie der HTWK Leipzig.




					www.mdr.de
				











						Photovoltaik: Senkrechte Module gegen Stromspitzen
					

Schonender fürs Stromnetz: Senkrecht aufgestellte, doppelseitige Solarmodule könnten das Problem der stark schwankenden Solarstrom-Einspeisung abmildern.




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juli 2022)

ost-west-ausrichtung ist denke ich sowieso schlauer. zwar hat man den hohen peak in der mittagszeit dann nicht, dafür über den tag verteilt länger etwas (sprich strom)  von der sonne.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ost-west-ausrichtung ist denke ich sowieso schlauer. zwar hat man den hohen peak in der mittagszeit dann nicht, dafür über den tag verteilt länger etwas (sprich strom)  von der sonne.


So weit verstanden, ist dass genau das Prinzip.
Wenn ich das weithin richtig gelesen habe, sind auf so einem "Ständer" nicht zwei Module (ost/west), sondern nur eines, das "lichtdurchlässig" ist und von beiden Seiten aus "bestrahlt" werden kann.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juli 2022)

die kommentare unter dem mdr-artikel, au weia.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... zu derlei knallchargen dann noch die von (k)Afd, FDP, CDU/CSU und wir können die Endzeitparty starten. Furchtbar.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ost-west-ausrichtung ist denke ich sowieso schlauer. zwar hat man den hohen peak in der mittagszeit dann nicht, dafür über den tag verteilt länger etwas (sprich strom)  von der sonne.


Es kommen auch immer wieder selbstausrichtende Paneelträger im Gespräch. Damit erntet man immer das mögliche Maximum und muss lediglich einen winzigen Teil der gewonnenen Energie für den Elektromotor opfern, der die Drehung bewerkstelligt.



Jahtari schrieb:


> die kommentare unter dem mdr-artikel, au weia.


"Stellt euch mal vor, dass es kein Wasser mehr gäbe! Dann könnte niemand das Schwimmen erlernen und es würden viel mehr Menschen ertrinken!"


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es kommen auch immer wieder selbstausrichtende Paneelträger im Gespräch. Damit erntet man immer das mögliche Maximum und muss lediglich einen winzigen Teil der gewonnenen Energie für den Elektromotor opfern, der die Drehung bewerkstelligt.


Das hat mein alter Herr selbst gebastelt, allerdings mit Thermosolar  -sprich Brauchwassererwärmung only, kein Strom.
Na ja, gekauft hätte sich das nicht gelohnt. Effizienzsteigerung von ca. 5% over all.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sehr gerne ...
> 
> ...-erstmal die Grundlagen
> 
> ...



Siehe Edit. Gemeint war der "Flow".
Dass eine Leitungstrasse nicht gratis ist, ist mir schon klar.
Allerdings hat eine Hochspannungsleitung in der Regel nur in dem Bereich Stahl wo kaum Strom durch kommt, Die dank Skin-Effekt primär genutzte Aussenhaut wird aus Alu hergestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










						Mastbauteile – Leiterseile
					

Eine Höchstspannungsfreileitung besteht aus verschiedenen technischen Komponenten, die alle eine individuelle Aufgabe erfüllen. Die Dimensionen der...




					www.tennet.eu
				



Tendenziell wird es mit EE für "Randgebiete" sogar besser, schließlich lässt sich Wind- und Solarkraft deutlich kleinteiliger positionieren als zentrale Großkraftwerke.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2022)

Zum Thema teure Batteriespeicher:








						Battery Pack Prices Fall to an Average of $132/kWh, But Rising Commodity Prices Start to Bite | BloombergNEF
					

BloombergNEF’s annual battery price survey finds prices fell 6% from 2020 to 2021   Hong Kong and London, November 30, 2021 – Lithium-ion battery




					about.bnef.com
				




132USD pro kWh im Akkupack, sagen wir 3000 Zyklen. Das wären 4,4ct pro gespeicherter kWh auf den Strompreis drauf wenn man aus Speichern Strom bezieht.
Ja das ist über den Daumen gepeilt, aber das ist auch der Preis für NCM Zellen, LFP kostet etwa 30% weniger und lebt länger (man spricht im Hausspeicher von 5000 bis 8000 Zyklen bis 80% Restkapazität). 
Übersehe ich auf die schnelle was oder warum sollen Akkus als Speicher zu teuer sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sehr gerne ...
> 
> ...-erstmal die Grundlagen
> 
> ...



Du vermischst drei Bereiche:
- Photvoltaik als solche ist so gut wie gar kein Problem. Sie kann bei Bedarf einfach gar nicht einspeisen und verteilt sich außerdem ziemlich gleichmäßig. Wenn wir mit der Unsitte von Freilandanlagen aufhören, sogar passend zum bestehenden Netz, nur dass der Strom halt in Gegenrichtung fließt.
- Erneuerbare insgesamt sind ein großes Problem. Windkraft, weil ihr Potential an den Küsten viel höher ist, wohin unsere Industriezentren bislang keine Leitungen haben und das zum Schwankungsausgleich nötige Verbundnetz, weil es über viel größere Entfernungen viel größere Strommengen transportieren muss. Letzteres braucht aber nicht zwingend neue Trassen, nur mehr Trossen an den/an neuen Masten. Müsste man halt mal in Angriff nehmen, aber hey: Klimwandel ist erst seit 50 Jahren ein großes Thema. Quasi Neuland.
- Batterieautos sind auf höherer Netzebene kaum ein Problem. Der bisherige Spritverbrauch in kWh für elektrische Antriebe ungerechnet ergibt eine Steigerung um rund 15-20% des bisherigen Verbrauchs. Das ist weniger als wir dringend mal einsparen sollten und wird von den im zweiten Punkt genannten Ausbaumaßnahmen quasi nebenbei erfasst. Kritisch bei Batterieautos ist die teilweise die letzte Meile:
Gar nicht in Rand"gebieten", weil dort relativ zu Bevölkerungszahl schon oft sehr starke Leitungen liegen (gibt halt eine gewisse Mindestdimensionierung, auch wenn der Weile nur 10 Hansel hat) und weil die Eigenproduktion durch PV von 0 auf ziemlich viel ansteigt.
Wesentlich aktuer in Innenstädten. Deren Verbrauch steigt zwar absolut nicht viel, weil in der Stadt nur wenige regelmäßig weit fahren, aber relativ zum bisher niedrigen und meist recht gut ausgeplanten Niveau ist es nenneswert. Katastrophal hoch und sehr Ausbauintensiv im Mittel- und Niederspannungsnetz, wenn alle gleichzeitig laden wollen. Netzfreundlich wenn sie das intelligent über die Nacht verteilen, wofür aber jeder Parkplatz einen Anschluss bräuchte - und das ist raumplanungstechnisch eine Katastrophe ganz anderer Art. Verbunden mit den extremen Baukosten in Städten definitiv ein Problem.
Aber ein viel größeres sind die Fernstraßen: Bislang wird entlang von Autobahnen kaum Strom gebraucht. Wenn alle Batterieautos fahren, brauchen nicht nur Tankstellen, sondern selbst bislang nur mit einem WC-Häuschen versehene Parkplätze eine eigene Mittelspannungsleitung, um den Ladebedarf in Ferienzeiten zu decken.




Jahtari schrieb:


> Neue Stromtrassen waren doch auch schonmal im Gespräch, was ist mit denen?
> 
> ach, hier sind sie



Die Netzbetreiber sind noch damit beschäftigt, die einkassierten Gebühren zu zählen und die Bayern versuchen weiter, Gleichungen mit X zu lösen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Das hat mein alter Herr selbst gebastelt, allerdings mit Thermosolar  -sprich Brauchwassererwärmung only, kein Strom.
> Na ja, gekauft hätte sich das nicht gelohnt. Effizienzsteigerung von ca. 5% over all.



Mittelfristig würde ich für horizontale bzw. nur im Sinne der Selbstreinigung geneigte Solarflächen plädieren. Die haben den gesamten Tag über eine relativ konstante Leistungsentwicklung und der bisherigen Aufstellugnen zugrunde liegende Maximalertrag ist in einem künftigen Netz, für das mittäglicher Spitzenstrom nun wirklich das letzte Problem ist, einfach wertlos.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mittelfristig würde ich für horizontale bzw. nur im Sinne der Selbstreinigung geneigte Solarflächen plädieren. Die haben den gesamten Tag über eine relativ konstante Leistungsentwicklung und der bisherigen Aufstellugnen zugrunde liegende Maximalertrag ist in einem künftigen Netz, für das mittäglicher Spitzenstrom nun wirklich das letzte Problem ist, einfach wertlos.


Es setzt sich ja immer mehr die Erkenntnis durch, dass optimaler Wirkungsgrad nicht gleich optimale Ausnutzung bedeutet. Bekommt man durch entsprechende Aufstellung eine längere Bestrahlung und somit gleichmäßigere Stromerzeugung  hin, wird mehr vom gewonnenen Strom in der Eigennutzung gewonnen, was ja der tiefere Sinn der PV-Anlage sein sollte.
Hier mal plakativ abgebildet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:








						Photovoltaikanlage Ausrichtung und Neigung: Optimum und Möglichkeiten
					

Dachausrichtung und Dachneigung, fachsprachlich Azimut und Neigungswinkel, sind wichtige Ertragsfaktoren. Was ist darunter zu verstehen?




					www.solaranlage-ratgeber.de
				




Sehr schön hier zu sehen.
Bei üblichen Dachneigungen von 0° (Flachdach) bis 50° (Steildach im Taunus) kann es im Einzelfall sogar Sinn machen, ein Dach mit kompletter Nordausrichtung zu belegen.
Im letzteren Fall wären da immer noch ca. 43 % gleichmäßige Energieausbeute möglich, was besser ist, als gar kein Strom.
Es ist im Prinzip nur eine Frage der Amortisationsdauer der Anlage und das in Relation zum Strompreis zum Erstellzeitpunkt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:





						Photovoltaik Dachausrichtung - Einfluss auf die Photovoltaikanlage
					

Optimale Dachausrichtung ✓ Einfluss der Dachausrichtung auf den Ertrag ✓ Dachausrichtung bestimmen ✓ Nicht nur Dachausrichtung entscheidend für den Stromertrag!




					www.rechnerphotovoltaik.de
				




Insofern ist dein plädieren im ersten Ansatz von Logik geprägt, aber es ist m. E. kein Absolutismus oder Dogma abzuleiten.
Der Einzelfall, passend zum Bauwerk, sollte entscheiden.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Siehe Edit. Gemeint war der "Flow".
> Ohne passende Speichermöglichkeit muß sich Angebot und Nachfrage bei der Stromversorgung  in gewissen Grenzen bewegen,


ansonsten kollabieren die Netze.
Mit Pumpspeicherkraftwerken sind wir nicht gerade gesegnet,
von daher wird sich die Problematik der Speicherung noch vergrößern.

Auch die bereitstehenden eventuellen Speicher von E-Autos wird daran nichts ändern,
Wind und Photovoltaik sind nun mal nicht 24h/365d verfügbar,
dazu bräuchte man massive Speicherkraftwerke.

Stromnetze müssen im Verbund synchronisiert werden,
d.h.,
die Stromerzeuger müssen fast immer 50 Hertz bereitstellen,
und zwar Phasengleich,
ansonsten "Game over"

Bis heute funktioniert das noch,
in Zukunft wird das sicherlich schwieriger werden.

Selbst mit einem 0815- Multimeter kannst du die Schwankungen jetzt schon an deiner Steckdose messen


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juli 2022)

Sry, doppelpost


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bis heute funktioniert das noch,
> in Zukunft wird das sicherlich schwieriger werden.


Wenn die AKWs in Frankreich nicht mehr zu kühlen sind und gedrosselt oder abgeschaltet werden müssen zum Beispiel 😅


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn die AKWs in Frankreich nicht mehr zu kühlen sind und gedrosselt oder abgeschaltet werden müssen zum Beispiel 😅


Z. Bsp.

Den Meisten ist ja gar nicht klar, wie die Stromversorgung überhaupt funktioniert,

Grund-, Mittel- und Spitzenlast sind da böhmige Dörfer,
aber egal,
Hauptsache grün.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juli 2022)

Nun den meisten ist auch nicht bewusst, dass wir die Auswirkungen schwankender Netzfrequenz begrenzen können wenn wir mehr auf HGÜ setzen statt alles mit Wechselstrom zu machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Insofern ist dein plädieren im ersten Ansatz von Logik geprägt, aber es ist m. E. kein Absolutismus oder Dogma abzuleiten.
> Der Einzelfall, passend zum Bauwerk, sollte entscheiden.



Das sollte auch kein Dogma sein, sondern ein grundsätzlicher Ausgangspunkt. Wenn man kein flaches Dach hat, kann man natürlich keine horizontalen Flächen anbringen und eine ohnehin überaute Fläche ohne Solarzellen on top ist immer die schlechteste Wahl. Wir brauchen die Energie.

Aber flachliegende Solarzellen sind eben wesentlich ertragreicher als die in letzter Zeit propagandierten senkrechten in Ost-West-Ausrichtung und genauso Richtungs-antagonistisch. Man kriegt den Südstrom quasi gratis on top. Daher sollte die senkrechte Aufstellung nur da stattfinden, wo man den Schattenwurf ohnehin haben will, aber keine horizontale Abdeckung.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Auch die bereitstehenden eventuellen Speicher von E-Autos wird daran nichts ändern,
> Wind und Photovoltaik sind nun mal nicht 24h/365d verfügbar,
> dazu bräuchte man massive Speicherkraftwerke.



24h ist bei Photovoltaik natürlich ein Problem, aber die da benötigten Speicherkapazitäten sind relativ klein, zumal wir ohnehin einen relativ kleinen Grundlastbedarf haben. Selbst heute noch fahren einige Industriezweige ihre Produktions nachts hoch und auch Speicherkraftwerke pumpen nachts, um den überschüssigen Strom von folgeunfähigen Kohle- und Atomkraftwerken irgendwie zu verwursten. Wenn man dieses Regelpotential auf den Kopf stellt, sodass der mittägliche Peak sinnvoll genutzt und nachts möglichst wenig verbraucht wird, bleiben vielleicht noch 20-30% Grundlast und das entspricht ohnehin dem mittelfristig zu erwartenden Windanteil. Und Wind weht rund um die Uhr, der braucht keine 24-h-Speicher. Nur halt ein großräumiges, weiträumiges Netz, weil er eben in den nächsten 24 h möglicherweise woanders weht als in den letzten 24 h.

365 d ist eher ein Thema. Aber imho nicht bei den Kraftwerken fürs Stromnetz, sondern bei Speicherkapazitäten außerhalb desselben. Wie ich schon seit Ewigkeiten propagiere: Wir kommen um p2g oder p2l nicht herum. Die zur Stabilisierung der Netze in Gas- oder anderen thermischen Kraftwerken bedarfsgerecht rückzuverstromen ist überhaupt kein Problem. Stehen ja schon heute mehr als genug von den Dingern in der Landschaft herum. Wichtig ist, dass wir die nötige Photvoltaik aufstellen, um in den Sommmermonaten den Jahres-E-Fuel-Verbrauch für PKW, Industrie, Luftfahrt und Teilen der Wärmeversorgung zu decken und einzuspeichern. Speichervolumen für chemische Energieträger sind nämlich ebenfalls simpel (und für z.B. Gas ja sogar schon vorhanden).

Aber bislang haben wir ja nicht selbst im Hochsommer weder die Kraftwerke geschweige denn die Netze, um auf 100% grün zu gehen. Da brauchen wir überhaupt nicht darüber zu diskutieren, wie man etwaige "Überschüsse" zu anderen Zeiten nutzen könnte. Speichern kann man nur, was man auch produziert und wir produzieren immer noch viel zu wenig.

Unter anderem weil seit 30 Jahren Experten für lukrativen Kraftwerksbetrieb rumjammern, "Zappelstrom würde zum zusammenbrechen der Netze" führen. Zu Anfang hieß es noch, das würde spätestens bei 5% erneuerbare kommen. Jetzt sind wir bei 50%, haben immer noch keine neuen Speicher gebaut und nicht mal wirklich das Netz erweitert und haben immer noch Reserven... Die letzten 10-20% der Strom sowie 50% der Primärenergieversorgung werden hart und haben Speicherprobleme, ja. Aber beim derzeitigen Ausbautempo erreichen wir diesen Punkt, an dem Probleme beginnen, frühestens 2040/2050. Und es wird 2060/2070, bevor wir ohne eine Lösung zumindest eines Teiles dieser Probleme (wofür ja schon viele Vorschläge auf dem Tisch liegen) gar nicht mehr weiterkommen. DANN darf gejammert werden, jetzt muss geschafft werden.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber flachliegende Solarzellen sind eben wesentlich ertragreicher als die in letzter Zeit propagandierten senkrechten in Ost-West-Ausrichtung und genauso Richtungs-antagonistisch. Man kriegt den Südstrom quasi gratis on top. Daher sollte die senkrechte Aufstellung nur da stattfinden, wo man den Schattenwurf ohnehin haben will, aber keine horizontale Abdeckung.


Äh...Flachdachzellen haben exakt den gleichen Wirkungsgrad wie Ost-West-Ausrichtung = 87%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


100% bekommt man only bei Südausrichtung und 40-50° Solardachneigung - klar, wir sind ja auch auf dem 47 Breitengrad



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2022)

"senkrecht" ist anderes Wort für "90°"


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "senkrecht" ist anderes Wort für "90°"


Ach so, ja, habe ich dich falsch verstanden.
Da gilt aber wg. den unterschiedlichen Bestrahlungsdauern nur ein einseitiger Verlust von ca. 20% bei gleichmäßigerer Auslastung, also mein erstes Bildchen.
Wenn man dann die Flächen dualisierten PVs macht, also von beiden Seiten bestrahlungsfähig, haste 50% PV Fläche gespart bei ca. 20% Mehrkosten zum normalen Modul.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur so als Größenordnung:
1,5 m² große einfache Module mit 400 W Leistung kosten ca. 150 € netto
1,5 m² große dual Module mit einer Leistung von 2x 305 W = 610 W -20% Verlust = ca. 480 W kosten ca. 180 € netto.
Unterm Strich gute Leistung für weniger Geld = schnellere Amortisation


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Juli 2022)

Gute Nachrichten, Vergütung wir erhöht. AB SOFORT.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1553251538444886016

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juli 2022)

Wie kommen die auf bis zu 13,4 ct / kWh?


> In der EEG-Novelle ist vorgesehen, den anzulegenden Wert für Photovoltaik-Anlagen  bis 10 Kilowatt Leistung auf 8,60 Cent pro Kilowattstunde, bis 40 Kilowatt auf 7,50 Cent je Kilowattstunde und bis 750 Kilowatt auf 6,20 Cent pro Kilowattstunde zu erhöhen. Dabei ist jedoch zu berücksichtigen, dass die anzulegenden Werte für die Direktvermarktung gelten. Gerade bei privaten und kleinen gewerblicheren Dachanlagen mit Eigenverbrauch wird eher die Option der festen Einspeisevergütung gezogen, wo die Tarife um jeweils 0,4 Cent pro Kilowattstunde niedriger liegen.



Wohl nur, wenn man Volleinspeisung betreibt.


> Zugleich ist mit dem Osterpaket für das EEG ein Zuschuss für Volleinspeiser beschlossen worden. Er wird für Photovoltaik-Anlagen bis 300 Kilowatt gezahlt und liegt zwischen 3,8 und 5,1 Cent pro Kilowattstunde. Es ist dabei auch möglich, zwei separate Photovoltaik-Anlagen auf einem Dach zu betreiben – eine für die Volleinspeisung und eine für den Eigenverbrauch. Sie müssen allerdings über jeweils eigene Messeinrichtungen zur Abrechnung verfügen.



Die Idee meine Anlage tatsächlich zu splitten, gefällt mir immer mehr. Ich hätte dann 2x ~7kWp. Muss ich mit dem Projektbetreuer mal durchsprechen.


----------



## Tschetan (30. Juli 2022)

Projekt
					

Die Usedomer Geothermie GmbH & Co. KG beabsichtigt die Reaktivierung zweier seit 1989 vorhandenen Geothermiebohrungen in der Gemarkung Peenemünde, nahe dem Ostseebad Karlshagen auf der Insel Usedom. Unser Ziel ist, den Bewohnern des Ostseebades eine langfristig kostengünstige, verlässliche und




					www.geothermie-karlshagen.de
				




Das finde ich schon witzig.
1988 diente ich in Karlshagen in der Hundestaffel der Flugplatzwache und sah bei Spaziergängen mit den Hunden, wie ein Bohrturm für dieses Projekt betrieben wurde. 
War ein Versuch in der DDR Energie einzusparen und die Umwelt zu entlasten.
Jetzt, über 30 Jahre später redet man über ein "Reaktivierung".  
Ist das nicht in gewisser Weise lächerlich ? 



			https://www.focus.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/energie-land-baut-geothermie-bohrungen-aus-ddr-zeiten-zurueck_id_5039518.html
		


oder "baut" zurück.










						Stadt ohne Schornstein
					

Bonn blockiert die Förderung alternativer Energiequellen in der Ex-DDR. Nun interessieren sich die Japaner für Erdwärme aus Mecklenburg.




					www.spiegel.de
				




und natürlich die Treuhand. 

Ich habe nie verstanden warum solche Projekte "eingestampft" wurden.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Juli 2022)

das mit den 13,4 ct ist schon schräg - vor allem, weil es auf beinahe jeder seite den exakt selben text zu lesen gibt. aber: ich hab was gefunden.



> *Beispiel: *Eine 15 kWp-Anlage mit Eigenversorgung erhält dann für die ersten 10 kWp 8,2 und für die verbleibenden 5 kWp 7,1 Cent pro kWh, im Durchschnitt also 7,8 Cent pro Kilowattstunde.
> 
> Anlagen mit Vollversorgung erhalten zusätzlich zum Vergütungssatz der Eigenversorgung noch einen Bonus dazu.
> 
> ...











						EEG 2023: Das ändert sich für Photovoltaik-Anlagen | Verbraucherzentrale.de
					

Photovoltaik ist wieder interessanter für private Haushalte. Dafür sorgen einige Änderungen im novellierten Erneuerbare-Energien-Gesetz (EEG), das seit dem 30. Juli 2022 in Kraft ist. Die meisten Regelungen darin gelten aber erst ab Januar 2023.




					www.verbraucherzentrale.de


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juli 2022)

Eigentlich bin ich nur per Zufall auf diesen Artikel gestoßen, weil @ruyven_macaran  mMn an anderer Stelle im Forum völlig korrekt über TP abgelästert hat.  

Der Inhalt des Artikels: Frankreich ist mit seinem Atomstromfetischismus die treibende Kraft hinter dem Energiedesaster in Europa. Es geht sogar soweit, dass wir aus D das eigentlich dringend benötigte Gas aktuell nach Frankreich pumpen, weil dort die AKWs nicht den notwendigen Strom produzieren können und in der Folge dort Gaskraftwerke zur Stromgewinnung volle Pulle laufen.









						Kritische Lage in Frankreich
					

In Deutschland wird nicht über das Desaster beim Nachbar gesprochen, für den hierzulande Kohle und Gas verbrannt und Gas geliefert wird. Indessen werden viel zu warme Flüsse in Frankreich zum Problem.




					www.heise.de


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2022)

Und das ist der Hauptgrund warum man wohl tatsächlich über den Streckbetrieb reden muss.

Die Grünen haben recht wenn sie sagen, dass wir kein Stromproblem haben, aber unsere Nachbarn leider schon.
Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen bzw. Atomkraft mit Atomkraft retten...


----------



## Tschetan (30. Juli 2022)

https://cms.zerohedge.com/s3/files/inline-images/2022-05-11_13-33-10.jpg?itok=oY6LD3lT
		


"Lassen Sie mich wissen, ob Sie Deutschlands revolutionäre  Energiewende  Anfang der 2010er Jahre erkennen können. Mit einem Mikroskop kann ich ein wenig Wind erkennen, der etwas Kernenergie verdrängt – während Gas weiter wächst und Kohle ihren fünfundfünfzigjährigen Niedergang fortsetzt"






						Lighting The Gas Under European Feet: How Politicians & Journalists Get Energy So Wrong | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				




Interessanter Artikel und ich finde es sehr plausibel.
Mich würde Interessieren wie lange so ein Windrad, oder der qm Solarpanel benötigt, um wirklich eine gute CO2 Bilanz zu erreichen? Wie hoch ist der Energieverbrauch bei der Produktion?
Was bewirkt das Vorhalten von Kohlekraftwerken, als Puffertechnologie , bei der CO2 Bilanz? 
Im Prinzip wollte man  Gas, um das lange " vorglühen" von Kohlekraftwerken auf Betriebstemperatur, entscheidend zu reduzieren? 
Wie wollen wir den Verzicht auf Gas, bei der erhöhten Produktion von benötigen Anlagen umsetzten?

Stahl, Aluminium, Beton, Transport usw.
Wenn man da ein wenig einsteigt, bekommt man schon ein leichtes frösteln, gerade wenn man die obige Tabelle anschaut.

Ich denke das die " Energiewende " auch ein Geschäftsmodel ist. Sicher würde sich eine enorme Menge an Energie einsparen lassen, ohne diesen massiven Umbruch,  genauso wie die CO2 Bilanz durch Weltweite Programme zur Aufforstung stark verbessert werden könnte. Dazu gehört auch der Schutz der Meere, aber all dies bringt weniger Profit und mehr Kosten.









						Der Waldmacher – Wie Wiederaufforstung in Afrika funktioniert
					

Tony Rinaudo hat einen Trick entdeckt, um im Sahel wieder Bäume wachsen zu lassen. So konnten Bauern die Wüste teilweise zurückdrängen - und Rinaudo bekam den „Alternativen Nobelpreis“.




					www.swr.de
				




Wenn man bei diesem Beispiel mal did Effekte betrachtet, sind sie in gewisser Weise bedeutend. Neben der Speicherung von CO2 in den Bäumen, verbessert sich das Klima, die erhöhte Fruchtbarkeit ernährt die Bevölkerung .

Weitere Auswirkungen sind das man weniger Nahrungsmittelieferungen benötigt, was in den exportierenden Ländern Flächen " frei" macht, weniger Dünger erfordert, weniger Treibstoff für Transporte usw, usw.
Klar schmeckt das unserer Exportorientierten Landwirtschaft wenig, aber das wäre eine " Wende"?
Ökologisch unsinnig ist auch das verschicken von Lumpen, Müll, oder Hühnerteilen nach Afrika.
Das wäre doch ein Thema für unsere Politiker, gerade bei den Grünen?






						EU-Hähnchenfleisch überschwemmt Afrikas Märkte
					






					www.brot-fuer-die-welt.de
				




Was bewirken die riesigen Hühnerfarmen in Europa?






						Massentierhaltung: Problem für Tier, Mensch & Umwelt
					

Hühner und Schweine leben auch in Bayern zu Tausenden in einem Stall. Warum das ein Ende haben muss. Weiterlesen!




					www.bund-naturschutz.de
				




Umweltschutz ist mehr als ein Solarpanel, für das die Umwelt zerstört werden muß.








						Die schmutzige Seite des sauberen Stroms
					

Um die Ökobilanz ihrer Anlagen zu verbessern, arbeitet die Solarindustrie an umweltfreundlicheren Herstellungsverfahren und effizienten Recycling-Systemen.




					www.heise.de
				




Wie weit hat sich das geändert?

Fazit ist für mich, das es keine leichten Lösungen gibt und das existierende Modell viel Spielraum für Schindluder bietet.









						(S+) Schmutzige Energiewende: Raubbau für die Rettung des Planeten (S+)
					

Damit der reiche Norden ökologisch korrekt leben kann, wird der arme Süden ausgebeutet: Konzerne zerstören ganze Landstriche, um Rohstoffe für Windräder und Solarzellen zu fördern. Welche Alternativen gibt es?




					www.spiegel.de
				




Ich denke die Überschrift reicht aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mich würde Interessieren wie lange so ein Windrad, oder der qm Solarpanel benötigt, um wirklich eine gute CO2 Bilanz zu erreichen? Wie hoch ist der Energieverbrauch bei der Produktion?



Aktuelle Zahlen müsste ich genauso googlen, wie du. Vor 10-15 Jahre lag der Break even für Windräder so bei 3-4 Jahren und die Anlagenleistung hat sich seitdem beinahe verdoppelt, ohne dass der Aufwand näherungsweise in gleichem Maße gestiegen ist, und die Produktion in z.B. Dänemark mit bereits sehr hohem Anteil erneuerbarer dürfte selbst bei Grenzstrombetrachtung auch klimafreundlicher geworden sein. Solar lag bei 5-10 Jahren (stark von der Ausrichtung abhängig) und seitdem den Materialaufwand deutlich gesenkt bei wenigstens 50% mehr Ertrag, könnte also in einer ähnlichen Größenordnung liegen.



> Was bewirkt das Vorhalten von Kohlekraftwerken, als Puffertechnologie , bei der CO2 Bilanz?



Gar nicht. Weil niemand ein Kohlekraftwerk zur Stromglättung nutzt. Dafür sind die genauso unbrauchbar wie Atomkraftwerke (weswegen die aktuelle Diskussion über letztere absolut populistischer Bullshit ist). Eine viel zu große Zahl Kohlekraftwerke wurde als Reserve nur stillgelegt, aber nicht abgebaut, für den Fall das ... ja was eigentlich? Selbst jetzt, wo ein ganzer Energieträger wegbricht, brauchen wir nicht annähernd so viel Kohlekapazitäten, wie EnBW, E-On und Vattenfall versilbert fürs Nichtstun mit Milliarden vergütet wurden. Ein Nichtstuendes Kraftwerk hat aber eine ziemlich gute CO2-Bilanz.

Das gilt näherungsweise auch für Gaskraftwerke selbst, die in Bereitschaft gehalten werden. Da gehen natürlich ein paar Kilowattstunden für Beleuchtung, Heizung der Angestelltenräume, etc. drauf - aber das ist nichts, was sich zu zählen lohnen würde. Das einzige Problem bei den Spitzenlastkraftwerken könnte die Methanfreisetzung sein. Weniger in Deutschland, aber über die russischen Pipelines und Bohrlöcher gibt es einige alles andere als positive Urteile. Leider mit großer Spannweite. Relativ zu dem tatsächlich am Ziel ankommenden und in CO2 umgesetztem Gas werden noch einmal 1% bis 20% Treibhauswirkung geschätzt durch Methan geschätz, das aus ungewarteten Pipelines, missachteten Bohrlöchern, etc. entweicht. Das müsste eigentlich nicht sein und im Moment ist es eben auch noch der kleinere Stiefel im Vergleich zu dem Methan, was verbrannt wird. Aber wenn man die Menge des benötigten Gases immer weiter reduziert, die Menge der bereitgehaltenen Leitungen aber gleich bleibt, könnte das mal relevant werden.

Eigentlich wollen wir aber 2060-2080 gar kein fossiles Methan verbrennen und prinzipiell sollte z.B. die Zahl der aktiven, aber nicht sorgsam abgedichteten Bohrlöcher zusammen mit dem Bedarf abnehmen. Ebenso war eines der "Klima"-Argumente für Nord Stream 2, dass man dann ja mal die olle Sojuz oder Druschba mit ihren vielen Löchern abschalten könnte.
Was aber verständlicherweise nicht im Sinne Polens, Ungarns, Tschechiens, der Ukraine, etc. war und sich jetzt eh erledigt hat.



> Stahl, Aluminium, Beton, Transport usw.
> Wenn man da ein wenig einsteigt, bekommt man schon ein leichtes frösteln, gerade wenn man die obige Tabelle anschaut.



Vor 30 Jahren haben schlaue Leute gesagt: "Wir müssen jetzt das Steuer herumreißen, sonst kracht die Fuhre gegen die Wand"
30 Jahre später ist die Fuhre noch schneller unterwegs, haben wir CO2 im Gegenwert von 30 extra Jahren in der Athmosphäre und wir haben 30 Jahre weniger Zeit das Probelm zu lösen. Knirscht das? Aber natürlich ganz gewaltig.

Soll bloß niemand kommen und wieder behaupten "man" hätte das ja nicht kommen sehen. Dieser "man" der ständig nichts kommen sieht, gegen nichts was tun kann, etc. schein mir ein derart vollblindes, strunzdoofes, selbstsüchtiges Arschloch zu sein, dass ich fast geneigt bin, von den neuen Regelung zur Geschlechtsänderung Gebrauch zu machen, damit keinesfalls die Assoziation aufkommt, ich könnte zu "man" gezählt werden.



> Das wäre doch ein Thema für unsere Politiker, gerade bei den Grünen?



Äh - das meiste davon ist Gründungsgrundlage der Grünen? Jeder einzelne Aspekt wurde auf dem Höhepunkt ihres Wirkens zu Jahrtausende angegangen? Agrarwende? Energiewende? Schon mal gehört?
SPD, Union und FDP haben zwar wenig übrig gelassen, aber die Grünen haben sich mal sehr intensiv dafür eingesetzt. Aber es hat sie halt kaum jemand dafür gewählt. 2002, auf dem Höhepunkt ihres Wirkens hatten die Grünen ganze 8,6% Wahlerfolg.
20 Jahre sind Trittin, Künast & Co weg vom Fenster und die heutigen Grünen machen lieber Veggie-Day, Gruppenkuscheln und Batterieautos. "Bringt nichts"? Doch, bringt was: Doppelt soviel Zustimmung vom Wahlvolk. Bescheuert, mit üblen Auswirkungen auf den Planeten und die Zukunft, aber so sind die Deutschen halt. Siehe oben. Unten. Links. Rechts. Eigentlich unübersehbar. Nur "man" wird es wieder "nicht kommen sehen können".



> Umweltschutz ist mehr als ein Solarpanel



Ein Solarpanel ist GAR KEIN Umweltschutz. Ein Solarpanel ist Klimaschutz. Und das eine hat mit dem anderen gar nichts zu tun. Und wenn man Umweltschutz im engeren Sinne auslegt (also z.B. sowas wie "weniger Müll in der Landschaft", "keine Drecksdiesel in Städten" - Dinge, die das Wohlbefinden von *Menschen* schützen), dann ist Naturschutz noch einmal ein dritter Schuh, der immerhin leichte Überlappungen mit Artenschutz, aber keine mit Tierschutz. Das sind alles fünf unterschiedliche, wichtige Themen, für die jeweils einzeln Anstrengungen unternommen werden müssen.
Müssten.
Sollten.
Wenn "man" mal Zeit hat oder so.

Praktisch werden sie in Deutschland zusammengequirlt, erhalten ein Mini-Budget und dass wird dann genommen, damit ein Atommüllproduzent auf Steuerzahlerkosten eine Ladesäule an den Straßenrand stellt, an der ein iX-3-Fahrer Kohlestrom saugen kann. "Grün" ist in Deutschland ein Produkt von Dulux.



> Die schmutzige Seite des sauberen Stroms
> 
> 
> Um die Ökobilanz ihrer Anlagen zu verbessern, arbeitet die Solarindustrie an umweltfreundlicheren Herstellungsverfahren und effizienten Recycling-Systemen.
> ...



Die Hälfte war schon damals Sensationsberichterstattung. Bor, Phosphor? Dotierungselemente mit winziger Menge, die außerdem fest gebunden sind im Endprodukt. Und Phosphor im weitesten Sinne ist auch nichts schädliches, sondern sogar ein wichtiger Mikronährstoff mit dem Teils gedüngt wird. Es gibt halt nur ein paar reaktive Verbindungen in denen er vorkommt - aber wieso sollten die aus einem Reinstraum in die Umwelt gelangen?

Blei, Cadmium waren eher ein Thema, wurden aber schon kurze Zeit später mit RoHS-Verordnung weitestgehend verboten.

Bliebe der Energieverbrauch als solcher - aber wie oben schon geschrieben: Der war bereits vorher niedrig genug für eine deutlich positive Gesamtbilanz und mittlerweile dürfte jede Solarzelle 25 Jahre, mit verringerter Leistung auch noch 2-3 Jahrzehnte länger über ihren Break Even hinaus Strom produzieren. Und die Solarproduzenten pflastern naturgemäß ihre eigenen Dächer voll davon, sodass sie selbst bei Grenzstrombetrachtungen nicht mit der dreckigsten Energie fertigen.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2022)

So mal wieder probiert etwas sparsamer zu fahren und ja: 
100 auf der Autobahn bringt einen zu 9,1kWh auf 100km


----------



## Tschetan (17. August 2022)

Die verheerende Bilanz von Solarenergie
					

Schweizer Forscher zeigen: Fotovoltaik verschlingt mehr Energie, als sie erzeugt.




					www.bazonline.ch
				




Sicher interessengeleitet, aber was ist etwas in unserer Zeit nicht, aber interessant und ein guter Diskussionsansatz.
In dieser Form habe ich Infos gesucht.
Alle verteufeln jetzt Gas und schreien nach Änderungen, aber auf vorhandene Strukturen zu verzichten und neue aufzubauen, sind ökologisch und Volkswirtschaftlich nicht immer klug.
Es reicht nicht das Panel für sich zu sehen, sondern alle anderen Faktoren müssen eingepreist werden.


----------



## tribberdibber (17. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_4IktoCTQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ual79rGCgVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erinnert mich an das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (17. August 2022)

Und vergiss mir nicht den Denkmalschutz!









						Erneuerbare Energien - Denkmäler gegen Windräder
					

Die Energiewende werde durch den Denkmalschutz ausgebremst, beklagt die Windkraftbranche: Rund zehn Prozent der geplanten Anlagen lägen deshalb auf Eis. Ein positives Beispiel gibt es in Bayern. Von Torsten Mandalka.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## tribberdibber (17. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und vergiss mir nicht den Denkmalschutz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann haben es diese Windkraftgegner ja noch einfacher indem die ihr Agenten beim Denkmalschutz einschleuse


----------



## Tschetan (17. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Dann haben es diese Windkraftgegner ja noch einfacher indem die ihr Agenten beim Denkmalschutz einschleuse


Eigentlich benötigt man nur eine Rotbauchunke.


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2022)

Ich bin gerade in Spanien und dort ist der Solar Ausbau immernoch unter dem was man in DE sieht, obwohl das Potenzial viel höher ist. Was auch nicht wundert wenn man weiß dass es bis 2020 eine Strafsteuer auf selbst produzierten Strom gab.
Dagegen ist Deutschland tatsächlich ein EE Musterknabe.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2022)

> Auch wenn der Preis für Sonnenstrom in den letzten Jahren deutlich gesunken ist, liegt die Rentabilität von Fotovoltaik-Anlagen in weiter Ferne.


Aus @Tschetan s Artikel, was für ein grandioser Unsinn, das ist eine dermaßen verlogene *********************, dass man gar nicht glauben kann das die Person die das schreibt alleine auf Toilette gehen kann.


----------



## Tschetan (17. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aus @Tschetan s Artikel, was für ein grandioser Unsinn, das ist eine dermaßen verlogene *********************, dass man gar nicht glauben kann das die Person die das schreibt alleine auf Toilette gehen kann.



Ich frage immer danach was die tatsächlichen Kosten einer Solaranlage betragen.
Das ist nicht nur die Herstellung alleine, sondern von der Gewinnung der Rohstoffe, Verarbeitung, Herstellung, Installation, Wartung bis hin zur späteren Entsorgung.
Gleichfalls gehören auch der Ausbau von Infrastruktur und Speicherkapazitäten dazu.
So ein Akku fällt ja schließlich auch nicht vom Himnel, nebst der verursachten Zerstörung der Umwelt.

Gasinfrastruktur hält relativ lange und ist vorhanden. Sie jetzt stillzulegen, ist ökologisch und ökonomisch eine riesen Dummheit und Verschwendung.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich frage immer danach was die tatsächlichen Kosten einer Solaranlage betragen.


In dem zitierten Satz geht es ausschließlich ums Geld, um nichts anderes und das ist einfach nicht wahr.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Gasinfrastruktur hält relativ lange und ist vorhanden. Sie jetzt stillzulegen, ist ökologisch und ökonomisch eine riesen Dummheit und Verschwendung.


Gas ist in der Realität ähnlich schlimm wie Kohle:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1559638139836239874

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (18. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In dem zitierten Satz geht es ausschließlich ums Geld, um nichts anderes und das ist einfach nicht wahr.
> 
> Gas ist in der Realität ähnlich schlimm wie Kohle:
> 
> ...



Deutschland hat zB rund 28000 Windkraftanlagen. Welche Fläche wird dafür benötigt und wird der Natur vorenthalten ?
Welche Menge an Beton wird für die Fundamente benötigt? 






						Beton für Windenergie - Beton.org
					

Fachinformationen der deutschen Zement- und Betonindustrie zum Bauen mit Beton und aktuelle Nachrichten zu Planung und Anwendung.




					www.beton.org
				




Scheinbar bis zu 1000qm gehen da rein?

Der Beton beginnt seine Reise mit der ganzen Herstellung von Zement, Sand, Verarbeitung, Transport, Einbau und Verarbeitung und das gilt für jede Komponente eines Windrades, oder einer Solaranlage.
Dann muß noch die Betriebszeit und Erneuerung betrachtet werden.

Volkswirtschaftlich ist das eine ganze Kette und dadurch stellt sich mir die Frage ob es in jedem Fall ökologisch sinnvoll und gut, oder aber eine Gelddruckmaschine ist.


----------



## Tekkla (18. August 2022)

Tschetan treibt hier noch sein kremliges Unwesen? Was macht er hier? Den Gazpromlobbyisten, in dem er Gas als ökologisch sinnvoll sieht und Erneuerbare schlecht redet? 'Ich hoffe, das ihr nicht auf seinen Unsinn eingeht...



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade in Spanien und dort ist der Solar Ausbau immernoch unter dem was man in DE sieht, obwohl das Potenzial viel höher ist.


Ich habe ein Familienmitglied mit einem Haus auf Mallorca. Das wärmt sein Haus und das Brauchwasser aktuell mit Erdgas über einen externen Tank. Und obwohl es in Deutschland auf dem Betriebsgelände schon seit sehr Jahren eine wirklich große PVA betreibt, ist es für Mallorca anders. Die Wartungskosten für die regelmäßige Reinigung bzw die Kosten für ein automatisches Reinigungssystem stehen noch in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen. Da hilft auch nicht die Einspeisevergütung in Spanien. Wenn man dann noch einen Speicher mit einplant, dann verhagelt es die Bilanz total. Da muss leider erst der Leidensdruck durch die Strompreise höher werden. Aber daran arbeitet man ja emsig etwas weiter im Osten.


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2022)

Brauchwasser wird hier am Haus schon seit Jahren mit Solarthermie gemacht. Und das Ding hat auch noch nie jemand gereinigt.
Strom ist wie gesagt immer finanziell problematisch gewesen. Selbst mit Sahara-Sand auf den Panelen aber wahrscheinlich noch effizienter als in DE.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich frage immer danach was die tatsächlichen Kosten einer Solaranlage betragen.
> Das ist nicht nur die Herstellung alleine, sondern von der Gewinnung der Rohstoffe, Verarbeitung, Herstellung, Installation, Wartung bis hin zur späteren Entsorgung.
> Gleichfalls gehören auch der Ausbau von Infrastruktur und Speicherkapazitäten dazu.
> So ein Akku fällt ja schließlich auch nicht vom Himnel, nebst der verursachten Zerstörung der Umwelt.
> ...


Der Volker Quaschning hat das mal mit sehr exakten Literaturangeben zusammengefasst:








						Energieaufwand zur Herstellung von Photovoltaikanlagen
					

Hartnäckig hält sich das Gerücht, dass für die Herstellung einer Photovoltaikanlage mehr Energie aufgewendet wird als sie in ihrem Leben wieder hereinspielen kann. Dabei zeigen alle wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen eine eindeutig positive Energiebilanz.



					www.volker-quaschning.de
				




Er unterscheidet hier in Layeraufbau und Energiedichte, zieht sowohl In- wie ausländische Quellen heran udn bildet keine "selbstkreierte" Mittelwerte.
Zunächst wird (hoffentlich nachvollziehbar) erklärt, wie man aus dem Solarertrag in (Primär-) Energiefaktor umrechnet und stellt dann diese Werte gegenüber.
Auszug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wichtig* ist das darunter angegebene Quellenverzeichnis.
Insbesondere die jap. Literatur ist konservativer, daher auch für Skeptiker durchaus lesegeeignet.
Das Zeugs liegt irgendwo auch auf englisch auf den Servern.


----------



## Don-71 (18. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Gut, dann erklär mir doch einfach, wie es einfach funktioniert. Scheinbar hast du ja mehr Ahnung als eine Legion von deutschen Facharbeitern, denn von 2005 bis 2022 hat sich keine Möglichkeit der Speicherung ergeben, wie wir ja nach wie vor jeden Tag bzw. Abend feststellen. Erleuchte mich und löse das Problem, welches 80 Millionen Deutsche indirekt beschäftigt !


Meinst du eigentlich man nimmt dich mit so einem Unsinn irgendwie ernst?
Der Schlüssel heißt Waserstoff, der kann mit überschüssiger Solar und Windenergie erzeugt werden und kann Nachts mit herkömmlichen Speicherwerken für Grundlast sorgen, dabei kann auch noch Fernwärme erzeugt werden!
Aber das ist wahrscheinlich in deinen Kreisen noch nicht angekommen, das ist ähnlich wie im Ukrainekrieg, eine Seite kämpft mit Waffentechnik der 1970-80er Jahre, die andere Seite hat eben teilweise Waffen aus dem 21 Jahrhundert, deine Kreise und du denken mit der Technik des 20 Jahrhunderts, während die Lösung halt im 21. Jahrhundert liegt.


----------



## Cybnotic (18. August 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du selbst kannst den Brennwert mit Deinen Mitteln im Haushalt sicherlich nicht ermitteln. Das macht der Verteilnetzbetreiber darum für Dich und da hat die BNetzA ein Auge drauf. Ich arbeite bei einem Gas-VNB, darum weiß ich das "zufällig".
> 
> Du hast das "Problem" des schwankenden Brennwerts und die deshalb notwendige Umrechnung in kWh aber nicht verstanden. Dabei ist die Umrechnung zu Deinem Vorteil. Aber lassen wir das. Du wirfst einiges durcheinander und kommst wahrscheinlich gleich noch mit dem Stichwort "Brennwerttherme" um die Ecke, weil Du denkst, das eine hat mit dem anderen irgendwas zu tun.


Hi,  du hast mich nicht verstanden,  ich  hätte in derVergangenheit eben lieber eine gewissen Verbrauchsmenge an Kubikmeter an Gas  bezahlt und die   " angeblichen" Schwankungen des Brennwertes Intersessieren mich dahingehend nicht !  Siehe Gasflaschenverkauf ..    Denn wenn du die Finger in die Flamme hälst verbrennst du dich trotzdem    Aber das Thema Gas ist bei mir Geschichte ,  benutze  schon länger kein Gas mehr  aus einer Leitung
MfG



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was für ein Rage, hast du auch irgenwelche Belege für deine ganzen Behauptungen, also das Deutschland 30% seiner Waldflächen verloren hat? Wann, seit der Römerzeit bis heute?
> Die Gasverstromung beträgt nach tagesaktuellen Stand bei der FAZ 11,4% in Deutschland und dann noch die klitze kleine Frage, wie du den Wasserstoff herstellen möchtest, denn dafür benötigst du sehr viel Strom?!
> 
> Das hat etwas mit Geopolitik zu tun und das man sich eben möglichst nicht von Faschisten beliefern lässt, die einen völkerechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg führen, ist übrigens mehrheitlich völliger Konsens in der Bevölkerung.
> ...


Also was hat das mit Geopolitik zu tun?  wenn man von einem Staat den man nicht lieb hat  von der einen Röhre Gas abnehmen will  und noch Sauer Reagiert weil da nicht genug durchkommt aber von der neuen Röhre die Neu ist nix abnehmen will    Das ist doch Heuchlei  und nebenbei Irre 

PS  Es ist genau so  Faschistisch alle Russen als Böse anzusehen ..   und auch Windkraft und Solar Strom  kann man speichern und zb damit Wasserstoff produzieren  ( auch ne Alternative Speichermethode wenn auch mit Verlusten.  aber die hat man überall..)   MfG


----------



## Registrierzwang (18. August 2022)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wäre da nicht der Unsinn vom schlimmen CO2...


Solltest Du nicht mal mit den platten, dummen Sprüchen aufhören ?
Das ach so tolle CO2 lässt uns jetzt jeden Sommer nicht nur mehr Schwitzen, sondern zerstört letztendlich unsere Lebensgrundlage nachhaltig, wenn kein Wasser mehr da ist. Denn das Klima interessiert sich nicht für Deinen Irrglauben und verändert sich trotzdem zum Nachteil aller. Und nein, bevor Du wieder mit dem Märchen kommst, das Klima würde sich nicht wegen des Menschens ändern, das ist alles schon mehrfach sowohl hier in den Foren durchgekaut worden (ja, es gibt ein menschengemachter Klimawandel, schreibe es Dir am Besten auf), fange erstmal an und arbeite an Deiner Bildung in Sachen Naturwissenschaften.


----------



## AncientSion (18. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Meinst du eigentlich man nimmt dich mit so einem Unsinn irgendwie ernst?
> Der Schlüssel heißt Waserstoff, der kann mit überschüssiger Solar und Windenergie erzeugt werden und kann Nachts mit herkömmlichen Speicherwerken für Grundlast sorgen, dabei kann auch noch Fernwärme erzeugt werden!
> Aber das ist wahrscheinlich in deinen Kreisen noch nicht angekommen, das ist ähnlich wie im Ukrainekrieg, eine Seite kämpft mit Waffentechnik der 1970-80er Jahre, die andere Seite hat eben teilweise Waffen aus dem 21 Jahrhundert, deine Kreise und du denken mit der Technik des 20 Jahrhunderts, während die Lösung halt im 21. Jahrhundert liegt.


Erzähl mir mehr davon. Wo gibts diese Kraftwerke ? Und wo wird dieser "Wasserstoff" mit Solar und Wind erzeugt ?
Das klingt ja revolutionär. Warum macht das keiner in Amerika, Asien oder Europe ? Warum bauen die alle Kernkraftwerke ? Dumm, diese nicht-Deutschen. Naja, dann bezahlen wir eben bis zum Jahr 2050 schön 20 % unseres Einkommens für Flüssiggas und dann, endlich, nehmen wir dann deine Wasserstoff-Lösung, wenn es bis dahin massentauglich ist und eine Industrienation wie Deutschland (die wir dann aber nicht mehr sind lol) genügt.

Und was hat das mit der Ukraine zu tun ? Oder machen die das für uns, mit dem Wasserstoff ? So wie die Chinesen für uns Solarzellen bauen ? Oder hat es mit der Ukraine überhaupt nichts zu tun ? Fragen über Fragen.

Aber klar, geniale Idee. Mehr Leute müssten sich deinen "Kreisen" aufhalten. Wobei...vielleicht besser doch nicht.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Ok, entschuldige. Ich wusste nicht, dass die Infirmationen des *Statistischen Bundesamtes* nicht zählen, Sorry. Das ifo ist natürlich besser geeignet, Kosten für die Zukunft abzuschätzen


Das ist ein privater Statistikanbieter, die Angabe hat nix mit dem statistischen Bundesamt zu tun.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Allerdings war der Punkt ein anderer, nämlich die Höhe der Kosten wurden angezweifelt. Es ist schön, dass du nun eine andere Quelle lieferst, die das Argument im Ende bestätigt. Danke.


Genau, weil DU behauptet hast, dass bis JETZT schon 600 Mrd. ausgegeben wurden, was schlichtweg SCHWACHFUG ist.
Ich habe dir die zu erwartenden Investitionskosten dargelegt.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Am Ziel vorbei. Wir bzw. ich sprach über die Effienz von Solarpanelen und habe diese mit 15 % beziffert.
> Siehe da:
> How Efficient Are Solar Panels?​The efficiency of solar panels is determined by the amount of sunlight that is reflected on the panels’ surface, which is then transformed into electrical or thermal energy. Previously, the average efficiency of solar panels was around 15%, but thanks to advancements made in the field of photovoltaic technology, efficiency is now over 20%.
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung ist auch eine Ahnung.
Du verwechselst, wie auch der Artikel, die Effizienz, die eintreffenden Photonen in Energie umzuwandeln.
Die Photonendichte von der Sonne, die auch dich jede Sekunde durchströmt, ist so groß, dass man pro m² locker ein paar größere Elektrogeräte betreiben kann.
Die übliche Paneelgröße ist 2,1x1,1 m = etwas 2m²
Diese können bei guten Siliziumgüten und Layeraufbau ca. 400-500 W in Strom umwandeln.
Von der Sonne bekommst du aber pro 2 m² ca. 2000 Watt bei klarem Himmel bei uns, in der Sahra das über doppelte und im Winter bei uns geht s auf 50 W herunter.
Quelle:








						Strahlungsenergie der Sonne
					

Die Energie der Sonne ist nahezu immer und überall verfügbar. Seit Jahrtausenden nutzen wir ihre Wärmestrahlung und ihr Licht.




					www.weltderphysik.de
				





AncientSion schrieb:


> Gut, dann erklär  mir doch einfach, wie es einfach funktioniert. Scheinbar hast du ja mehr Ahnung als eine Legion von deutschen Facharbeitern, denn von 2005 bis 2022 hat sich keine Möglichkeit der Speicherung ergeben, wie wir ja nach wie vor jeden Tag bzw. Abend feststellen. Erleuchte mich und löse das Problem, welches 80 Millionen Deutsche indirekt beschäftigt !


Alle Konzepte liegen seit Jahrzehnten in der Schublade und sind z. T. (wenn auch zugegebener Maßen in kleinerem Umfang) schon umgesetzt.
A)
Wasser:
1) Aufheizung Pufferspeicher
2) Pumpspeicherkraftwerke, üblicherweise mit größerem Gefälle
3) Wasser-Bewegungsenergiespeicher, geeignet für Retentionsbecken u. dgl..

B)
Eisspeicher (umgekehrter Kühlschrank:








						Eisspeicher: Aufbau, Funktion & Produkte | Viessmann
					

Das neue Konzept der Eisspeicherheizung kombiniert Luft-und Erdwärme und kann auch solare Einstrahlung als Wärmequelle nutzen. Hier mehr!




					www.viessmann.de
				




C) Produktion Grüner Wasserstoff, Strom als Photosynthesederivat

D) Betrieb von Faulgasbehältern (auf gut deutsch unsere Kacke) und Erzeugung von (Bio-)Gas

E) Betrieb von Hackschnitzel- /Pelletsanlagen = Abfallholz in Brennstoff umwandeln

F) Der altbekannte Akku



AncientSion schrieb:


> Wenn du mal über den Tellerrand schaust, wirst du feststellen, dass Deutschland aktuell aus der ganzen Welt Kohle importiert. Aus Amerika, aus Australien und aus Polen. Der Future (Newcastle Kohle) liegt bei 400 $ pro Tonne, hat sich also verzehnfacht.


Die Kosten für Steinkohleabbau in D. wird derzeit auf 2.400 €/to im Ruhrgebiet geschätzt... (Zahl von 2019)


AncientSion schrieb:


> Das weiß man natürlich  nicht, wenn man seinem Büro auf Zeichnungen starrt und die Energiewende voranbringt


ICH habe schon Häuser gebaut, die vollautark sind und für die Mieter WARM keine 10 €/m² kosten.
Und das in Bayern nahe München...^^
Und Du?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




AncientSion schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich nicht richtig. Kernkraftwerke werden für 60-80 Jahre Laufzeit gebaut, ein Windrad ist bis dahin schon 3x umgefallen oder die Rotoren wurden mehrfach gewechselt.


60-80 Jahre Laufzeit für ein AKW?
Welches denn auf dem Planeten?
Das längste betriebene AKW ist ein Forschungsreaktor in den USA mit recht genau 51 Jahren Laufzeit.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Und warum vergisst du bei deinem Vergleich deine Solarpanele ? Halten die auch 60+ Jahre ?


Händlergarantie sind 20 bzw. up to 30 Jahre, je nach Anbieter.
Ein 2 m² Modul kostet für den Normalbürger ca. 300 € netto, durchschnittliche Ausfallquote in D. (Hagel, Schnee usw.) liegt bei ca. 5% in 20 Jahren.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Brennstoffbeschaffung ist irrelevant. Auch außerhalb des bösen Russenlandes gibt es die Fertigkeit, Brennstäbe zu "produzieren". Die Brennstoffkosten selber machen übrigens weniger als 2 % der Betriebskosten eines Kernkraftwerkes aus.


Du hast die Sinnhaftigkeit eines geringeren Raubbaus in der Natur noch nicht ganz verstanden, oder?
Die kommerziell sinnhaften Abbaugebiete sind begrenzt und weisst du überhaupt, wie es dort danach aussieht?
Namibia:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Australien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Russland:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kontaminierten Gebiete  weltweit zusammengefasst sind mittlerweile größer als Deutschland und Frankreich zusammen!!!
Sperrgebiete für die nächsten 10.000 Jahre...
Für ganze 60. 000 to Uran als Weltbedarf aktuell und damit du einen warmen Popo aus Atomstrom hast?



AncientSion schrieb:


> Und im Gegensatz zu deinen Windmühlen, liefert ein Kernkraftwerk auch im Winter, und auch in der Nacht. Warum erwähnst du diesen entscheidenen Vorteil nicht ?


Meines Wissens drehen Windräder per Zufall auch bei nacht und im Winter...


AncientSion schrieb:


> China baut 50 neue Reaktoren, Amerika entwickelt SMRs (einer wird sogar in Wyo gebaut), GB plant 8 neue Reaktoren...Osteuropa baut ebenso.


Alles bekannt.
Die Sinnhaftigkeit kann man dennoch in Frage stellen, oder?


AncientSion schrieb:


> Die müssen ja alle so DUMM sein.


Liegt im Auge des jeweiligen Betrachters...


AncientSion schrieb:


> Die bauen einfach diese alten, bösen, dummen Kernkraftwerke. Nur Deutschland ist schlau, denn wir bezahlen 55 Cent für eine Kilowattstunde, um damit Solarpanele aus China zu kaufen.
> Selbst wenn Kernkraft(strom) doppelt so teuer wäre (ist er nicht), wäre das ein fairer Preis dafür, dass du eben 24/7 Strom hast, und nicht nur Strom, sondern günstigen Strom.


Das Schlauste ist immer ein Energiemix und nie wieder sich nur auf einen Energieträger verlassen und vor allem sich nie wieder auf Russland verlassen.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass jemand wie du sich mal wirklich für die Energiewende stark macht. Dann wird es vielleiht doch noch was. Danke, vielen Dank.


Danke, werde mich ranhalten...


AncientSion schrieb:


> Ja ist klar, Solarpanele mit 75 % Effienz
> Welcome to the Future.


Damit ist, im Gegensatz zu oben die Effizienz in Bezug auf Einfallwinkel und Betriebsdauer gemeint.
korrekter weise hätte ich vom jeweiligen Wirkungsgrad schreiben sollen.
2 paar Stiefel, die du leider verwechselst, obwohl es eigentlich ganz einfach ist.
Quelle: https://www.rechnerphotovoltaik.de/photovoltaik/voraussetzungen/dachneigung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





AncientSion schrieb:


> Die Umlage ist ungerecht, weil sie Ausfluss grüner Politik ist, die uns überhaupt erst in die russische Gasabhängikeit gebracht haben. Mit unseren 12 Kernkraftwerken hätten wir heute bezahlbaren Strom und müssten nicht Kohle und Gas als (Aushilfs)Energieträger für die Stromerzeugung verwenden.
> Im Umkehrschluss wäre dadurch die Nachfrage nach Gas geringer, was natürlich dann auch die Kosten beeinflussen würde. Vielleicht gäbe es trotzdem eine Umlage, allerdings von 0.2 Cent statt 2.4 Cent + Steuer.
> Allerdings meinen die Grünen, Energie muss teuer sein und von daher können wir eigentlich froh sein, dass die Umlage nicht 24 Cent beträgt.
> Danke an die Wähler der Grünen.


Nochmal, auch wenn du es hier wiederholt falsch wiedergibst.
Der Atomausstieg ist und war schwarz-gelb unter dem Eindruck von Fukushima im Kabinett Merkel II.

Ich teile mit Sicherheit nicht alle Positionen der Grünen, eher im Gegenteil bin ich hochskeptisch mit der verdichteten Vorschriften- und Verbotspolitik, welche diese Partei bei Regierungsbeteiligungen vermehrt einbringt
Aber da haste dir den falschen Buhmann herausgesucht, das ist sachlich einfach falsch.

Umlage:
Uniper (und das Unternehmen betrifft es ja primär) ist ein Produkt von der Kanzlerschaft Schröders, dessen Wirtschaftsminister Müller die Weichen stellte und "per Zufall" danach mit seinem Staatssekretär in die Führung einstieg.

Insofern gebe ich dir an dem Punkt völlig recht.
Die Umlage ist ungerecht, weil es eine Wirkung aus politischen Fehlern einer Bundesregierung aus der Vergangenheit ist und imho die jetzige Bundesregierung die Kosten über den Staatshaushalt tragen müsste.

Von den sozialen Folgen will ich erst gar nicht anfangen.
Die Spannung in der Bevölkerung wächst und solche Typen wie Innenminister Reul dann in einem Interview offen zugibt, dass er die Polizei mit erheblichen Geldausgaben für innere Unruhen vorsorglich ausrüstet, statt das Geld beruhigend an Bedürftige auszugeben.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sachlich falsch, weil keine Ahnung von Speicherung - und damit meine ich mitnichten die Batterie



Das ist dein ganzer Beitrag, da du keine Ahnung von Speicherung hast. Es ist aktuell nicht möglich den Strom in einem Industrieland wie Deutschland zu speichern und nein wir können geographisch nicht tausende Pumpspeicherkraftwerke bauen..




compisucher schrieb:


> Das war das Machtwort von Frau Merkel und nicht die Grünen.
> Die waren nicht mal in der Regierung, das war Schwarz-Gelb.
> Bist du zu der Zeit noch mit der Trommel um den Christbaum gerannt, oder warum verzapfst du hier solch einen Blödsinn?



Bist du in der Zeit noch mit der Trommel rumgelaufen oder wieso schreibst du hier solchen Blödsinn? Der Atomaustieg von Merkel war um einen Wahlsieg der Grünen in Bawü zu verhindern, was leider nicht geklappt hatte und das sollte mittlerweile eigentlich bekannt sein. Auch dass die grünen ihre Macht im Bundesrat genutzt haben, dazu die ständige Propaganda im ÖR und auch jetzt weigern sie sich die AKWs weiterlaufen zu lassen, also erzähle uns doch keine Märchen, danke.




compisucher schrieb:


> Du vermengst wieder Wärme und Strom.
> Strom ist speicherbar, nicht nur in Batterien.
> die Technologie der noch existierenden AKWs ist über 30 Jahre alt, die Konzeptstudien zur Sicherheit sogar fast 50 Jahre alt.
> Zweifellos gehören die deutschen AKWs zu den eher Sicheren, im Sicherheitsverständnis von heute sind es aber Zeitbomben.
> ...



Die Laufzeit von Windmühlen sind 10-15 Jahre je nachdem wo sie stehen und wie stark die Abnutzung ist.
Dazu hast du einen enormen Platz und Ressourcenverbrauch. Du versiegelst Flächen ohne Ende, was schlecht für die Umwelt ist. Dazu erzeugen die Rotorblätter Mikroplastik und nach den 10-15 Jahren hast du ohne Ende Sondermüll. Aber das hast du bestimmt nur vergessen zu erwähnen...




Don-71 schrieb:


> Meinst du eigentlich man nimmt dich mit so einem Unsinn irgendwie ernst?



Meinst du man nimmt dich mit deinem Unsinn und Hetze (wer hat den Faschismus mal wieder in den Thread gebracht hmmmm) die du betreibst ernst? Er argumentiert mit Fakten, was dir fern liegt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Schlüssel heißt Waserstoff, der kann mit überschüssiger Solar und Windenergie erzeugt werden und kann Nachts mit herkömmlichen Speicherwerken für Grundlast sorgen, dabei kann auch noch Fernwärme erzeugt werden!



Nö ist sie nicht, was mal wieder daran liegt, dass du keine Ahnung hast.
Aber dafür gibts gute Videos, da kannst du das Defizit ausbessern, hier bitteschön:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-4V9mqbK6Hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber kurz erklärt, die Umwandlung von Wasserstoff ist sehr ineffizient und energieintensiv man benötigt 50-100k Windmühlen um genügend Wasserstoff für unsere Autos zu erzeugen und bei einer mehrtägigen Windflaute, kannst du nachts nichts verfeuern....



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber das ist wahrscheinlich in deinen Kreisen noch nicht angekommen, das ist ähnlich wie im Ukrainekrieg, eine Seite kämpft mit Waffentechnik der 1970-80er Jahre, die andere Seite hat eben teilweise Waffen aus dem 21 Jahrhundert, deine Kreise und du denken mit der Technik des 20 Jahrhunderts, während die Lösung halt im 21. Jahrhundert liegt.



Was möchtest du mit deiner Ukraine eigentlich ständig? Hast du bei den völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskriegen von Obama auch das gleiche Vokabular benutzt? Zum boykott amerikanischer Energie ausgerufen?
Auch wenn es für dich schwer begreiflich zu sein scheint, man kann auch gegen den Krieg sein, aber trotzdem nicht frieren und die wirtschaftliche Grundlage zerstören wollen.
Was meinst du eigentlich was die ganzen energieintensiven Betriebe machen werden? Richtig die machen hier zu und gehen woanders hin...



Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Solltest Du nicht mal mit den platten, dummen Sprüchen aufhören ?



Mach das doch mal bitte, danke!



Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Das ach so tolle CO2 lässt uns jetzt jeden Sommer nicht nur mehr Schwitzen, sondern zerstört letztendlich unsere Lebensgrundlage nachhaltig, wenn kein Wasser mehr da ist.



Es ist die Sonne die uns schwitzen lässt, aber nungut...



Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Denn das Klima interessiert sich nicht für Deinen Irrglauben und verändert sich trotzdem zum Nachteil aller. Und nein, bevor Du wieder mit dem Märchen kommst, das Klima würde sich nicht wegen des Menschens ändern, das ist alles schon mehrfach sowohl hier in den Foren durchgekaut worden (ja, es gibt ein menschengemachter Klimawandel, schreibe es Dir am Besten auf), fange erstmal an und arbeite an Deiner Bildung in Sachen Naturwissenschaften.



Das du und ein gewisses Klientel hier permanent mit dem Märchen daherkommen ist ja nichts neues, aber das macht es nicht richtiger. Du wirfst hier Leuten vor keine naturwissenschaftliche Bildung zu haben, verfügst aber über selber keine.

Ansonsten beantworte doch mal folgende Fragen:
Wieso vergleichen wir die Temperatur mit dem Ende der kleinen Eiszeit (die zufälligerweise der Beginn der Industrialisierung war, zumindest in manchen Ländern, in England war dies schon früher der Fall)? Man könnte sich doch auch andere Warmphasen der Erde nehmen? Z.B. die römische Warmphase oder die mittelalterliche Wärmeperiode? Nur würde dann halt nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis rauskommen, weil es damals jeweils noch wärmer war...
Nächste Frage, wenn der Mensch und sein CO² Ausstoß schuld ist, wie kann es denn eigentlich sein, dass es damals wärmer bei einer niedrigeren CO² Konzentration war? 
Aber ja du wärst beim Ablassbriefkauf wohl auch ganz vorne mit dabei gewesen.


----------



## Don-71 (18. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Erzähl mir mehr davon. Wo gibts diese Kraftwerke ? Und wo wird dieser "Wasserstoff" mit Solar und Wind erzeugt ?











						Premiere für ein Wasserstoff-Kraftwerk
					

Ob Ampel oder Schwarz-Rot: Der Glaube, dass Erdgas es in Deutschland schon richten werde, wenn Wind und Sonne mal ausbleiben, war unerschütterlich.



					www.ingenieur.de
				











						Wasserstoffkraftwerk Rostock: Neuer Energieversorger?
					

In Rostock-Laage steht das europaweit größte ans Netz gekoppelte Wasserstoffkraftwerk. Schon bald könnte es ein nahe gelegenes Industriegebiet mit Energie versorgen.




					www.ndr.de
				





AncientSion schrieb:


> Das klingt ja revolutionär. Warum macht das keiner in Amerika, Asien oder Europe ? Warum bauen die alle Kernkraftwerke ? Dumm, diese nicht-Deutschen.


Weil sie es wohl nicht können oder eben nicht wollen.
Zum Rest deiner Ergüsse.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ist auch eine Ahnung.
> Du verwechselst, wie auch der Artikel, die Effizienz, die eintreffenden Photonen in Energie umzuwandeln.
> Die Photonendichte von der Sonne, die auch dich jede Sekunde durchströmt, ist so groß, dass man pro m² locker ein paar größere Elektrogeräte betreiben kann.
> Die übliche Paneelgröße ist 2,1x1,1 m = etwas 2m²
> ...



Davon scheinst du wohl sehr viel zu besitzen!
Denn er hat recht die Effizienz liegt nicht bei deinen 90% die du hier erträumst, sondern lag in Deutschland für das Jahr 2020 bei sagenhaften 11%. Weil wenn deine Module in der Nacht nichts liefern, hast du nämlich 0%, weil man kann nicht einfach hingehen und sagen "hey jetzt bratzelt mir die Sonne senkrecht drauf jetzt hab ich mal ne Stunde 99%" und ignoriert dafür dann die restlichen Zeiten des Tages.

Kannst du dir auch hier anschauen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yim5nWDWpfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und es werden im Video die offiziellen Zahlen aus Deutschland verwendet, kannst du also selber nachrechnen...



compisucher schrieb:


> 2) Pumpspeicherkraftwerke, üblicherweise mit größerem Gefälle



Wir sind in Deutschland und nicht in Norwegen... Das ist schlicht und ergreifend hier nicht möglich.



compisucher schrieb:


> Meines Wissens drehen Windräder per Zufall auch bei nacht und im Winter...



Im Winter herschen sehr oft Windflauten... Aber bestimmt auch nur mal wieder ein Zufall.




compisucher schrieb:


> Nochmal, auch wenn du es hier wiederholt falsch wiedergibst.
> Der Atomausstieg ist und war schwarz-gelb unter dem Eindruck von Fukushima im Kabinett Merkel II.
> 
> Ich teile mit Sicherheit nicht alle Positionen der Grünen, eher im Gegenteil bin ich hochskeptisch mit der verdichteten Vorschriften- und Verbotspolitik, welche diese Partei bei Regierungsbeteiligungen vermehrt einbringt
> Aber da haste dir den falschen Buhmann herausgesucht, das ist sachlich einfach falsch.



Es wurde jetzt schon mehrfach geschrieben, dass was du hier schreibst sachlich und fachlich falsch ist. Merkel hat dies gemacht um die Landtagswahl in Bawü zu gewinnen. Des Weiteren haben die Grünen jahrelang über ÖR und den Bundesrat Druck ausgeübt.
Und für Merkel hat es sich ja eine Weile gelohnt, einfach Grüne Positionen zu übernehmen...


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Davon scheinst du wohl sehr viel zu besitzen!
> Denn er hat recht die Effizienz liegt nicht bei deinen 90% die du hier erträumst, sondern lag in Deutschland für das Jahr 2020 bei sagenhaften 11%. Weil wenn deine Module in der Nacht nichts liefern, hast du nämlich 0%, weil man kann nicht einfach hingehen und sagen "hey jetzt bratzelt mir die Sonne senkrecht drauf jetzt hab ich mal ne Stunde 99%" und ignoriert dafür dann die restlichen Zeiten des Tages.


Freund der Sonne, 
lies meinen Text bzgl. Energieertrag in Watt/m² noch mal genau.
Die maximale Effizienz eines Siliziums liegt bei ca. 450/4000 = 20%
Einfache Mathe, hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich das hier ausführen muss.

Du redest hier von Ertrag, anderer Planet, weil Effizienz ist ein Thema der Investition, Ertrag ein Thema der Flächenausbeute.
Ist ja jetzt nicht sooo schwer.
Im Sommer bekommst du grob 10h*900W = 9kWh aus einem Paneel
Im Winter bekommst du grob 6h*50W = 0,3 kWh aus einem Paneel
Was braucht ein EFH oder auch Wohnung mit 100 m² + drei Personen? ca. 9,6 kWh am Tag 
Quelle:








						Stromverbrauch pro Tag im Durchschnitt
					

Wie viel Strom verbrauchen wir durchschnittlich pro Tag? Und wie viel kostet das? Die Antworten gibt’s hier.




					www.gasag.de
				




Maximale Fläche: 
30 Paneele mit 60 m² und ein 5 kWh Pufferspeicher für die Zeit ohne Tageslicht im Winter
= stromautark



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wir sind in Deutschland und nicht in Norwegen... Das ist schlicht und ergreifend hier nicht möglich.


Wir haben 357 Talsperren und fast alle könnten auf Solarstrom für die Pumparbeit umgerüstet werden.





						Liste von Talsperren in Deutschland – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Das alleine ergäbe ca. 80% des derzeit benötigten Stromes in Deutschland, so als Randinfo.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Im Winter herschen sehr oft Windflauten... Aber bestimmt auch nur mal wieder ein Zufall.


Ich habe das nicht auf strittig gestellt, sondern hinterfragt.
Gibt es dazu irgendeine valide Aussage?
Weil bei mir weht im Winter immer heftig Wind.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Es wurde jetzt schon mehrfach geschrieben, dass was du hier schreibst sachlich und fachlich falsch ist. Merkel hat dies gemacht um die Landtagswahl in Bawü zu gewinnen. Des Weiteren haben die Grünen jahrelang über ÖR und den Bundesrat Druck ausgeübt.
> Und für Merkel hat es sich ja eine Weile gelohnt, einfach Grüne Positionen zu übernehmen...


Und hat es nun da Kabinett Merkel II gemacht oder nicht?
Per se ist es aber eine Nebelkerzendebatte, weil der Atomausstieg ist imho richtig.


----------



## AncientSion (18. August 2022)

Hi. Du hast dir ja die Mühe gemacht, im Detail zu antworten von daher erstmal "Respekt" dafür.  Ich antworte dir daher.



compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist ein privater Statistikanbieter, die Angabe hat nix mit dem statistischen Bundesamt zu tun.


Ja...und wer bestimmt jetzt, ob das stat. Bundesamt oder ifo "mehr" Recht hat. Ich meine, was soll was ? Du kannst doch nicht einfach sagen "bäh das gefällt mir nicht also nehme ich was anderes".


compisucher schrieb:


> Genau, weil DU behauptet hast, dass bis JETZT schon 600 Mrd. ausgegeben wurden, was schlichtweg SCHWACHFUG ist.
> Ich habe dir die zu erwartenden Investitionskosten dargelegt.



Ja, und die Zahl ist nach wie vor richtig.
Das Bundesamt schätzt 600 Milliarden bis 2025. Passt also.
Deine Quelle geht von 500 bis 3000 Milliarden bis 2050 aus. Da könnte man rechnerisch sehr gut auf 600 Milliarden bis 2022 kommen, denn die Kostenspanne wird sich ja sicherlich auf auf die Zeitspanne 2005 bis 2050 rechnen.
Und dazu, was gibt dir das Recht, die staatliche Behörde und deren Prognose einfach wegzuwischen ?



compisucher schrieb:


> Alle Konzepte liegen seit Jahrzehnten in der Schublade und sind z. T. (wenn auch zugegebener Maßen in kleinerem Umfang) schon umgesetzt.
> A)
> Wasser:
> 1) Aufheizung Pufferspeicher
> ...



Ach ja, so viele tolle Lösungen liegen seit Jahrzehnten in der Schublade und sind bis 2022 nicht umgesetzt, und genau genommen nicht mal im Ansatz umgesetzt.
Woran liegt das wohl. Vielleicht sind die Lösungen nicht so toll, wie du hier darstellst ? 
Fakt ist doch, nach 15+ Jahren "Energiewende" läufts wenig bis nichts. Du musst es doch nicht schönreden.



compisucher schrieb:


> ICH habe schon Häuser gebaut, die vollautark sind und für die Mieter WARM keine 10 €/m² kosten.


Ganz ehrlich, keine Ahnung warum du hier Bilder von deinen Schöpfungen postest. Das hat für mich ein bisschen was von Narzissmus. Nimm es mir nicht übel.



compisucher schrieb:


> 60-80 Jahre Laufzeit für ein AKW?
> Welches denn auf dem Planeten?
> Das längste betriebene AKW ist ein Forschungsreaktor in den USA mit recht genau 51 Jahren Laufzeit.











						What's the Lifespan for a Nuclear Reactor? Much Longer Than You Might Think
					

Nearly 10 years of research is giving U.S. nuclear companies the data and confidence they need to operate up to 80 years.




					www.energy.gov
				




60-80 Jahre. Ja. 
Vielleicht laufen die NPPs aus den 50ern und 60ern weniger, aber wir reden ja von "heute" und nicht vom Mittelalter.



compisucher schrieb:


> Du hast die Sinnhaftigkeit eines geringeren Raubbaus in der Natur noch nicht ganz verstanden, oder?
> Die kommerziell sinnhaften Abbaugebiete sind begrenzt und weisst du überhaupt, wie es dort danach aussieht?
> 
> Die kontaminierten Gebiete  weltweit zusammengefasst sind mittlerweile größer als Deutschland und Frankreich zusammen!!!
> ...



Ja, der Abbau von Rohstoffen ist ein Thema. Schau dir mal die Kupferminen an. Oder den Lithium-Abbau in Chile.
Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ein Kernkraftwerk bzw. der Brennstoff alleine vom Volumen und der Energiedichte eines Uran Pellets her erheblicher weniger Einfluss auf die Umwelt hat, als der Abbau von Hunderttausenden von Tonnen von Kupfer, Lithium, Kobalt und weitere REEs, die in Solarpanelen und Windanlagen verbaut werden.

Anders gesagt: Eine Uranmine in Kanada, oder ein Dutzend Kupfer und Lithium-Minen in Afrika und Südamerika, wo herschen wohl bessere Arbeitsbedingungen und Regularien für die Arbeiter als auch für die Umwelt ?

Aber das juckt dich ja nicht, denn diese Rohstoffe werden ja in Afrika und China ausgebeutet und davon siehst du ja nichts  Und deswegen ist es auch Nachhaltigkeit. Ja, die Sonne ist wohl immer da, aber warum darf man die ganze Liefer und Produktionskette bei Solar und Wind ausblenden und sich nur auf das Endprodukt konzentrieren ?





compisucher schrieb:


> Meines Wissens drehen Windräder per Zufall auch bei nacht und im Winter...



Ja sicher, der Wind weht immer, und die Sonne scheint auch immer.  Merkt man ja jeden Tag, wie wie windig es ist, und jede Nacht, wie sonnig es ist 



compisucher schrieb:


> Nochmal, auch wenn du es hier wiederholt falsch wiedergibst.
> Der Atomausstieg ist und war schwarz-gelb unter dem Eindruck von Fukushima im Kabinett Merkel II.
> 
> Ich teile mit Sicherheit nicht alle Positionen der Grünen, eher im Gegenteil bin ich hochskeptisch mit der verdichteten Vorschriften- und Verbotspolitik, welche diese Partei bei Regierungsbeteiligungen vermehrt einbringt
> Aber da haste dir den falschen Buhmann herausgesucht, das ist sachlich einfach falsch.



Falsch. Der Atomaustieg wurde zwar von Merkel "beschlossen", allerdings nur, weil die Grünen extrem viel Druck ausgeübt haben (bzw konnten).
Es ist zu 90% die Verantwortung der Grünen. Denn diese Partei hasst seit den 70ern Atomkraft.



compisucher schrieb:


> Insofern gebe ich dir an dem Punkt völlig recht.
> Die Umlage ist ungerecht, weil es eine Wirkung aus politischen Fehlern einer Bundesregierung aus der Vergangenheit ist und imho die jetzige Bundesregierung die Kosten über den Staatshaushalt tragen müsste.
> 
> Von den sozialen Folgen will ich erst gar nicht anfangen.
> Die Spannung in der Bevölkerung wächst und solche Typen wie Innenminister Reul dann in einem Interview offen zugibt, dass er die Polizei mit erheblichen Geldausgaben für innere Unruhen vorsorglich ausrüstet, statt das Geld beruhigend an Bedürftige auszugeben.


Es freut mich, dass wir zumindest hier einer Meinung sein. Auf der anderen Seite ist es schlimm und schade, dass es überhaupt so weit kommen musste und man sich mit diesen Gedanken beschäftigen muss.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte eure OT Diskussion woanders hin verlagern? Das wichtige Thema Gasumlage geht leider völlig unter...^^
> 
> MfG


Sorry, haste recht.
Den Satz nehme ich zurück, weil polemisch und an der Sache vorbei, Sorry an @Ancient-Dragon  & Co.:
Aber die Telegram Influencer nerven schon ein wenig ob ihrer Ahnungslosigkeit in der Sachmaterie.

@AncientSion + @Bärenmarke & Co.:
Wir sollten uns in den "Energiewendethread" freiwillig auslagern.
Ich bin gerne bereit, mich weiterhin dort zu duellieren.
Aber @DaStash hat mit dem OT völlig Recht.


----------



## stolpi (18. August 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das ist dein ganzer Beitrag, da du keine Ahnung von Speicherung hast. Es ist aktuell nicht möglich den Strom in einem Industrieland wie Deutschland zu speichern und nein wir können geographisch nicht tausende Pumpspeicherkraftwerke bauen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig!
Wir können das JETZT nicht weil ihr Dussels euch einlullen lassen, die falschen Politker gewählt, und euch schlichtweg beqeum zurückgelehnt habt statt euer Hirn einzuschalten, nachzudenken und euren Ladesvätern dann gehörig in den Hintern zu treten.

Wir waren 2013/2014 auf ein super Weg, wir hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt wirklich geglaubt, wir schaffen das mit der (Bürger)Energiewende, die ersten Energiedörfer und Energiegenossenschaften haben sich gebildet und viel PV wurde auf private Dächer installiert. Aber dann wurden aufgrund toller Lobbyarbeit die üblichen Ängste ausgesäat (Kostenexplosion) und Rössler und Altmeier haben den Deckel zugemacht.
Kann man gerne nachlesen wie RWE usw. z.T. mit Hausausweisen der Parteien quasi freie Bahn in den Bundestag hatten und immernoch haben. Einige besonders schmierige Fälle sind ja auch aufgeflogen.

Die Geschichte aus dieser Zeit der Energiewende ist bekannt, trotz etlichen Warnungen und Vorhersagen sind tausende Arbeitsplätze verloren gegangen und die Technologie nach China abgewandert.
Ganz großes Kino.
Jetzt zahlen wir die Zeche für soviel Dummheit, und die Dummheit ist nicht vorbei wie man hier schön nachlesen kann.

Ich gehe gleich los zum nächsten Projekt, Wärmepumpe und PV installieren (DHH Bj 78). Wird schwierig weil das WP Modell eigentlich totale Grütze ist. Aber gute Maschinen sind ausverkauft mit langen Lieferzeiten und mit zum Teil dem dreifachen Preis wie vor dem bescheuerten Einmarsch von Putin.
Mal sehen ob ich das irgendwie hinbekomme das die Maschine mit dem Haus einigermaßen gut läuft, wird auf jeden Fall sportlich.

Und was macht ihr jetzt?
Weiterhin bescheuerte und überholte Argumente raushauen oder einfach anpacken damit das mit der Energiewende und unsere Freiheit doch noch irgendwie klappt?

Bin gespannt, Meckern ist ja immer einfacher als machen.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Technologie_Texter (18. August 2022)

Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Solltest Du nicht mal mit den platten, dummen Sprüchen aufhören ?


Nicht von dir auf andere schließen!


Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Das ach so tolle CO2 lässt uns jetzt jeden Sommer nicht nur mehr Schwitzen, sondern zerstört letztendlich unsere Lebensgrundlage nachhaltig, wenn kein Wasser mehr da ist.


Was zu beweisen wäre!

Das Klima ist übrigens nicht anders, wie schon vor 30 Jahren.
Zu behaupten, so heiß wie aktuell war es noch nie ist einfach nur Schwachsinn...


----------



## -Shorty- (18. August 2022)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Was zu beweisen wäre!
> 
> Das Klima ist übrigens nicht anders, wie schon vor 30 Jahren.
> Zu behaupten, so heiß wie aktuell war es noch nie ist einfach nur Schwachsinn...



Ne, darüber sind sich Wissenschaftler weltweit einig. 

Der Begriff "Temperaturrekord" ist übrigens auch so ein Hinweis, dass vor 30Jahren irgendwas anders gewesen sein müsste.

Und wenn schon mit ollen Kamellen anfangen, dann aber richtig.

Früher, also ganz früher, begannen gegen Ende der Sommerferien häufig Erntearbeiten, bis in den September hinein.
Dieses Jahr werden die Felder bereits Ende Juli abgeerntet. 
Jetzt ist Mitte August und zu 90% sind die Felder leer, außer etwas Mais hier und da.

Der Grund ist ausbleibender Niederschlag. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Schlüssel heißt Waserstoff


Einer von vielen Schlüsseln Don.
Für das Eigenheim (für die Nacht) ist Wasserstoff zum Beispiel sinnlos. Für Fernwärme uU. auch etc
Wir werden viel mehr Wege haben als mit den fossilen Brennstoffen.


compisucher schrieb:


> die Mieter WARM keine 10 €/m² kosten.


Was? 
Mach mir ne Bude klar


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was?
> Mach mir ne Bude klar


Ist eine Genossenschaftswohnung, aber kein Scherz...
Dafür ist das Thema zu ernst.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Noch ein linksgrüner Faschist, der gegen Meinungsfreiheit und für Cancel Culture ist...


Ja ich weiß, Meinungsfreiheit und Bullshit gehen bei euch Hand in Hand.

Wollen wir gleich weitermachen und uns über Echsenmenschen oder die flache Erde unterhalten?
Vom wissenschaftlichen Standpunkt bewegen wir uns ja nun genau in dem Bereich.

Meinungsfreiheit deckt sowas zwar ab, den Stempel setzt du dir damit trotzdem selber auf die Stirn.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Noch ein linksgrüner Faschist, der gegen Meinungsfreiheit und für Cancel Culture ist...


Der Begriff "Faschist" ist zu ernst, als da man es in solch einem Forum und bei solch einem Thema anderen um die Ohren werfen sollten.


compisucher schrieb:


> Sorry, haste recht.
> Den Satz nehme ich zurück, weil polemisch und an der Sache vorbei, Sorry an @Ancient-Dragon  & Co.:
> Aber die Telegram Influencer nerven schon ein wenig ob ihrer Ahnungslosigkeit in der Sachmaterie.


Ich habe mich bei meiner unbedachten Äußerung auch offiziell zurückgenommen und mich bei Dir öffentlich entschuldigt.

Wir können uns gerne bzgl. Klimawandel, Energiekonzepte etc. für die Zukunft Argumente um den Kopf werfen, auch hitzig diskutieren, aber wir sollten bitte von persönlichen Beleidigungen absehen.






Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Was zu beweisen wäre!


Da ich Zugriff auf alle Grundwasserdaten in Deutschland (und Europa) habe.
Bitte, wo ungefähr bist du beheimatet (Landkreis reicht).
Gerne gebe ich dir die Grundwasserstände von vor 10 Jahren und heute.



Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Das Klima ist übrigens nicht anders, wie schon vor 30 Jahren.


Das Klima ist eine weltweite Geschichte, man mag es kaum glauben.


Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Zu behaupten, so heiß wie aktuell war es noch nie ist einfach nur Schwachsinn...


Das ist Wetter, lokal oder meinethalben in Deutschland.
Aber:
Durchschnittstemperaturentwicklung in Deutschland seit Beginn der Aufzeichnungen ab 1881:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://wetterkanal.kachelmannwetter.com/temperaturentwicklung-in-deutschland-seit-1881/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AncientSion (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Faschist" ist zu ernst, als da man es in solch einem Forum und bei solch einem Thema anderen um die Ohren werfen sollten.
> 
> Ich habe mich bei meiner unbedachten Äußerung auch offiziell zurückgenommen und mich bei Dir öffentlich entschuldigt.
> 
> Wir können uns gerne bzgl. Klimawandel, Energiekonzepte etc. für die Zukunft Argumente um den Kopf werfen, auch hitzig diskutieren, aber wir sollten bitte von persönlichen Beleidigungen absehen.


Gerne. Der Linksgrüne Faschist war übrigens nicht an dich gerichtet.


Hier, die nachhaltigen und erneuerbaren Energien:









						Treibhausgas SF6 als Klima-Gefahr in Windrädern
					

Windparks sollen schneller ausgebaut werden. Doch die Anlagen enthalten einen Stoff, der zum Treibhauseffekt beiträgt. Obwohl das vermeidbar wäre, will die EU lange Übergangsfristen erlauben. Von M. Houben.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Don-71 (18. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Einer von vielen Schlüsseln Don.
> Für das Eigenheim (für die Nacht) ist Wasserstoff zum Beispiel sinnlos. Für Fernwärme uU. auch etc
> Wir werden viel mehr Wege haben als mit den fossilen Brennstoffen.


Es ging um *Grundlast *und herkömmliche Speicherwerke hatte ich auch genannt, dass das Eigenheim ganz andere Möglichkeiten hat ist doch klar, da gibt es jetzt schon die Batterie Bank.
Wasserstoff bietet sich im Moment eben als Stromspeicher für Grundlast an, wenn auch noch nicht als überaus effizienter, dann doch als ein überaus flexibler und in großen Mengen herstellbarer und speicherbarer.


----------



## AncientSion (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Durchschnittstemperaturentwicklung in Deutschland seit Beginn der Aufzeichnungen ab 1881:



Ja, das ist schon schlimm, wenn es dann plötzlich 2 Grad wärmer ist.
Was hierbei nicht beachtet wird, ist, dass das "Klima" unseres Planeten mehrere Millionen Jahre alt ist. Von daher ist meines Erachtens unsachgemäß, einen Prozess von Jahrtausenden nun auf eine Betrachtung von 100 Jahren zu reduzieren. Anders gesagt, das Klima schwankt im Großen und Ganzen gesehen. Es gab mal eine Eiszeit, und sicher auch auch eine "Sonnenzeit" und eine Schwankung von 2 Grad über 100 Jahre ist meines Erachtens kein Beweis für eine NACHHALTIGE, quasi "unnatürliche" Klimaveränderung.

Was nicht heißt, dass der Mensch keinen Einfluss auf seine Umwelt hat. Das hat er sehr wohl. Ob nun allerdings eine Temperaturschwankung von 2 Grad über 100 Jahre auf den Menchen zurückzuführen ist, ist dadurch nicht bewiesen. Kann sein, kann auch nicht sein mMn.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Gerne. Der Linksgrüne Faschist war übrigens nicht an dich gerichtet.


Schon für den Vergleich hätte es eine Klatsche geben müssen.


----------



## AncientSion (18. August 2022)

Bitte mehr Solarpanele und Windräder, ITS WORKING GREAT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Bitte mehr Solarpanele und Windräder, ITS WORKING GREAT


Wie kann man nur so **** sein?

Gas, Kohle, Öl und Uran sind teurer geworden.


----------



## compisucher (19. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Ja, das ist schon schlimm, wenn es dann plötzlich 2 Grad wärmer ist.


Genau...  


AncientSion schrieb:


> Was hierbei nicht beachtet wird, ist, dass das "Klima" unseres Planeten mehrere Millionen Jahre alt ist.


Konkret gibt es eine Art Erdklima mit Bildung der Uratmosphäre vor grob 4,5 Mrd. Jahren.
recht ähnliche Zusammensetzung wie die Sonne, H2 und Helium.
Da gabs noch nix an Leben und viel Gas diffundierte relativ schnell in das All hinaus.
Interessant wurde Klima in unserem Sinne mit Bildung der Urozeane vor ca. 4 Mrd. Jahren.
Dadurch kamen die Mechanismen mit Sauerstoffbildung und vor ca. 3,5 Mrd. Jahren CO2 Bildung über Cyanobakterien mit Sauerstoff-Photosynthese in Gang. 
Diese bildeten den riesigen Anteil der jetzigen Atmosphäre an Stickstoff.
Woher man das weiss?
Die Viecher gibst heute noch und wurden in Gesteinsschichten um die 3,5 Mr. Jahre in explosionsartiger Vermehrung gefunden.
Interessant aufgearbeitet hierzu:


			Evolution | Wilfried Probst
		




AncientSion schrieb:


> Von daher ist meines Erachtens unsachgemäß, einen Prozess von Jahrtausenden nun auf eine Betrachtung von 100 Jahren zu reduzieren. Anders gesagt, das Klima schwankt im Großen und Ganzen gesehen. Es gab mal eine Eiszeit, und sicher auch auch eine "Sonnenzeit" und eine Schwankung von 2 Grad über 100 Jahre ist meines Erachtens kein Beweis für eine NACHHALTIGE, quasi "unnatürliche" Klimaveränderung.


Wir können uns das mal im Detail anschauen, wenn du magst.
Richtig ist, dass das Klima sich schon extrem im Laufe der Jahrmillionen verändert hat.
Quellen:
Neutral:
https://bildungsserver.hamburg.de/a...kt/2069078/erdatmosphaere-geschichte-artikel/
Klimawandelkritisch:
https://eike-klima-energie.eu/2013/...ten-die-biologisch-geologische-co2-sackgasse/
Warum ein Klimawandelkritische Website.
Damit erkennbar ist, dass auch Grunddaten über ehemalige Zusammensetzungen der Atmosphäre und die Klimadaten von damals unstrittig sind.
Heisst konkret:
Auch ernsthaften Gegner des anthroposophischen Klimawandels ziehen nicht die Forschungsdaten in Zweifel, wir die Klimatischen Verhältnisse in der Vergangenheit auf der Erde waren.

Aus den Daten von Hamburg.
Wir betrachten die letzten ca. 545 Mio. Jahre.
Also, als im Kambrium erstmals was lurchartiges aus dem Wasser kroch.
Davor war die Atmosphäre wie auch das Weltklima eher suboptimal für ein Luftatmer.
Bedenke: 
Der Mensch taucht in der Zeitskala auf dem letzten mm im Känozoikum auf(!!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was erkennen wir?
Unstrittig haben wir derzeit die niedrigsten Temperaturen auf dem Planeten mit der großen Ausnahme Karbon-Perm-Zeitalter.
Was geschah da?
Das größte bekannte Massensterben in der Erdgeschichte.
ALLE Kohle/Erdöl und sehr viele Gasfelder entstanden damals durch das Absterben planetenweiter Wälder.
CO2 wurde in diesen Wäldern bis auf nahezu dem heutigen Maß gebunden.

Interessant:
Genau das setzen wir aktuell durch das Verbrennen von fossilen Material wieder frei.

Das Mesozoikum war zu Beginn eine darauf folgende "Verwüstung" der Erde mit sehr hohen Temperaturen.
CO2 Gehalt stieg an, klar = kein Wald zum binden.
Der entstand primär wieder im Jura und in der Kreide, Flachwassermeere (Urmittelmeer) trugen dazu bei.
Bei uns Sumpflandschaft.
Hochzeit der Dinos.
Am Ende vor 65 Mio. Jahren dann das bekannte CT Ereignis.
The "Big One" und evtl. in Kombi mit den Dekan-Trapps sorgten für den Untergang der Dinos.

WICHTIG bei all den Betrachtungen:
Weder im Devon noch am Übergang Perm/Trias und selbst in der Mittelkreide hätte ein Mensch atemtechnisch überleben können.
CO2 ist für uns in heutiger Ausprägung schädlich, für Dinos war es das nicht.
Kann man heute noch an den Nachfahren testen. 
Ein Huhn (99,7% DNA-Übereinstimmung mit T-Rex) kippt viel später als ein Mensch bei zu viel CO2 um.
Ein hypothetischer Zeitreisender würde schlichtweg aus den Latschen kippen und ersticken.

Es ist für mich völlig unstrittig, dass der CO2 Gehalt aktuell mitunter den absoluten Tiefpunkt in der irdischen Atmosphäre hat (zumindest seit es höheres Leben gibt).
Die Darstellung von der kritischen Website ist korrekt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber auch auf einer neutralen site findbar.





						Kohlendioxid in der Erdgeschichte – Klimawandel
					






					wiki.bildungsserver.de
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber auf der gleichen Website (gerne bitte auch den Begleittext lesen) erkennt man dies:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser CO2 Anstieg, der ja gemessen und dokumentiert ist ist von der Steilheit des Anstieges einzigartig in der Erdgeschichte.

Vom Wicki-Bildungsserver:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was macht die Vereisung? = CO2 Pufferung

Wir befinden uns also in einer Zwischeneiszeit, haben einen der geringsten Waldbestände in der Erdgeschichte ever und haben nur noch das Eis von Antarktis und Grönland zur Pufferung.
Gleichzeitig setzen wir Massenhaft CO2 aus dem Devon (Kohle/Öl) frei.

Klingt nach einem super Plan und klingt _verdächtig_ danach, dass wir Menschen doch einen "gewissen" Einfluss haben.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Was nicht heißt, dass der Mensch keinen Einfluss auf seine Umwelt hat. Das hat er sehr wohl. Ob nun allerdings eine Temperaturschwankung von 2 Grad über 100 Jahre auf den Menchen zurückzuführen ist, ist dadurch nicht bewiesen. Kann sein, kann auch nicht sein mMn.


Es ist eben mitnichten "nur" 2° Erwärmung in Deutschland seit 18hundertschlagmichtot.
Es sind die Folgen, die man als einzelner quasi nur lesen kann und evtl. irritiert zum Fenster herausschaut, weil es wieder mal wolkenbruchartig  herunterkommt oder 5 Wochen dauersonnenschein ist.
Auch ich erkenne direkt nur "Wetter".

Das Problem ist ja jetzt auch nicht, dass wir mehr CO2 haben werden.
Geschenkt, wir Menschen überleben auch die 5-fache Konzentration.


Die Themen sind z. B. diese:

Die Menschen sind in den letzten 2-4 Mio. Jahren in einer relativ stabilen klimatischen Umgebung entstanden.
Trotz Schwankungen, die für das einzelne Individuum u. U. katastrophal war (z. B. Eisschilde Mitteleuropa) und manch ein Vulkan, der uns fast auslöschte (z. B. Toba-Ereignis)
Wenn man so will ist ein (Zwischen-) Eiszeitliches Weltklima für uns als Art ideal.

Der Temperuranstieg und das Freisetzen von CO2 bedeutet Treibhausgas und das fungiert Abschirmung der Abstrahlung der Erde in das All = noch höhere Temperaturen.

Seit ein paar Mio. Jahren wird Westeuropas vom Golfstrom mit vor allen feuchter und mäßig warmer Luft versorgt.
Klar schwankt das und zur Hocheiszeit war er auch mal weg, aber im Prinzip funktioniert der Meeresmotor so zuverlässig, dass eine Zivilisation möglich war.
Auch ordentlich Nahrungsanbau etc..

Nun haben wir: Kühlender und CO2 speichernder Eisschild  + Gletscher verschwinden
Das noch viel gefährlichere Methan kommt aus den Permafrostböden der Tundren und verstärkt ungleich den Treibhauseffekt.

Es ist immer in der Presse von Kippeffekten die Rede, meist kann sich kaum jemand darunter was vorstellen.
Im Prinzip geht s darum, dass es immer heisser werden wird, bei gleichzeitigen Flutgefahren und dass der Menschheit schlichtweg die Lebensgrundlagen entzogen werden.
Schöne Modelle sehen da 100 Jahre vor, blöde Modelle kommen zum Schluss, dass schon in 30 Jahren Leben im Mitteleuropa unerträglich wird.


Die direkten wie indirekten  Folgen sind also für Europa/D:
sinkende Grundwasserstände = Anbau von Feldfrüchten aber auch Viehzucht und TW-Versorgung gefährdet
Alpiner Gletscherschwund = klar, auch Grundwasser aber auch Nutzwasser (Flüsse/Transport/ Fischbestand/Kühlung AKWs  ()), name it...
Versteppung und Verwüstung der eigentlich fruchtbaren (Löß-) Kulturlandschaften
Starkwetterereignisse vermehren sich.
Langfristig gibt es einen Meeresspiegelanstieg.

Die Problematik ist also, das das Weltklima sich aus der Wohlfühlumgebung für die Art Menschen verabschiedet.

Meine These aus dem Lesen von echt vielen Artikeln hierzu:
Die Erde bewegt sich theoretisch langsam aus einer Zwischeneiszeit in eine Warmzeit (Trias-ähnlich).
Vorgang normaler Weise vielleicht 250.000 - 500.000 Jahre
(es gibt auch Thesen in Richtung weiterer Eiszeit, aber halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich)
Der anthropogene Anteil beschleunigt diesen Vorgang um das zigfache und verkürzt das Ganze auf wenige Jahrzehnte bestenfalls Jahrhunderte.

Die Kernfrage ist also:
Können wir einen Einfluss darauf haben?

Ich meine ja und wir sollten es tun, denn ein weltklimatischer Änderungsvorgang über wenige Generationen wird die Menschheit nur sehr begrenzt, wenn überhaupt  überleben.
Es geht im Prinzip um nicht mehr oder weniger als um das Überleben unserer Art.


----------



## AncientSion (19. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> ...



Du musst hier eigentlich keine Aufsätze verfassen, grundsätzlich bin ich mir darüber im Klaren, wie der typische "menschengemachte Klimawandel"-Unterstützer argumentiert bzw. wie die Linie verläuft.

Im Kern hast du mein Problem allerdings schön darlegt.
Wir als Menschen, blasen nun seit 100 Jahren co2 in die Atmosphäre. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Abhängig davon, ob gerade ein großer Krieg herscht, die Bevölkerung und damit der Energiebedarf ernorm zunimmt, oder ob eben gerade eine neue fossile Energiequelle "entdeckt" z.b. Kohle, oder Öl, entdeckt wird.
Wie du selber darlegst, geht man nun daher und maßt sich an, Prozesse, die über Millionen von Jahren vorgefallen sind, anhand von Eisbohrungen nachvollziehen, und zieht daraus Schlüsse.

Es muss sich dir als Techniker doch klar sein, dass man hier Daten in einer derart großen Dimension extrapoliert, dass auch der KLEINSTE Fehler eben über die Extrapoliering zu extrem krass anderen Ergebnissen führt. Wenn du deine schönen autarken Häuser baust, dann aber versehentlich jemand ein bisschen zu wenig Wasser in den Mörtel kippt, kannst du dann noch ein schönes Haus bauen ? Nein, weil dieser Fehler eben wie ein Echo lauter und lauter wird.

Alle paar Jahre kommen neue wissenschaftliche Erkentnisse oder Methoden zur Anwendung, und im Umkehrschluss werden Dinge welcher Art auch immer überarbeitet und korrgiert.  Dieser Prozess nennt sich eben Wissenschaft. Und die Klimawissenschaft ist 50 Jahre alt, gleichzeitig meinen Vertreter dieser Gattung, die Wissenschaft wäre perfekt.

Es ist sehr gut möglich und sogar wahrscheinlich, dass eine Analyse von z.B. Eiskernen einen oder mehrere Faktoren übersieht und daher die ganze Analyze einfach für die Tonne ist.

Ich finde, es zeugt von Arroganz, wenn Leute anhand von lustigen Schaubildern meinen, sie haben die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.
Es ist absolut aberwitzig, auf die Lebenszeit des Planeten Erde und seines Klimas irgendwelce Prognosen über 30 oder 100 Jahre zu machen.

Ja, jeder wusste in den 80ers, dass der saure Regen alle deutschen Wälder vernichtet.
Und genau wusste jeder in den 90ern, dass wir alle durch das Ozonloch verenden.
Und Anfang der 2000er hat Al Gore in Amerika in einem Film gewarnt, dass die Erde in 2018 (!!!) nicht mehr bewohnbar sei.
Ja, jeder weiß mittlerweile, dass die Tundra in Sibirien das böse Methan freisetzt und die Welt damit untergeht.
Realistisch muss man sagen, ist quasi keine der Warnungen der Klimasekte eingetreten.

Ich denke niemand kann / wird bestreiten, dass der Mensch als solches einen negatives Einfluss auf die Biosphäre der Erde hat. Aber ebenso sollte niemand behaupten, dass der Ausstoß von CO2 seit 100, 150 Jahren dazu führt, dass in 30 bis 50 Jahren das Klima umkippt und der Planet unbewohnbar ist. 
Es gibt dafür keine Beweise. Vermutungen, Spekulationen, ja. 
Aber genau kann es sich MEINES ERACHTENS auch um einen natürlichen Prozess, der dann eben zu Temparaturschwankungen führt, oder der auch dazu führt, dass es mal einen starken, mal einen schwachen Sommer, oder Winter gibt.

Man sollte, nochmal, nicht vergessen. Das "industrielle Zeitalter", was hier ja als Buhmann dargestellt wird, ist quasi ein Fliegenschiess am Fenster. Wir reden von 100 bis 150 Jahren im Verhältnis zu einem Planeten, der seit Jahrmillionen von Jahren klimatechnischen Veränderungen unterliegt, entweder durch Strahlung des Universums, Sonnenstürme, Meteoriteneinschläge und vielleicht einfach "interne" Faktoren des Planeten.

Umwelt- und Klimaschutz ist gut und wichtig, aber bitte mit Kopf und Verstand und nicht hirnlos mit dem Vorschlaghammer gegen die Glaswand.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Man sollte, nochmal, nicht vergessen. Das "industrielle Zeitalter", was hier ja als Buhmann dargestellt wird, ist quasi ein Fliegenschiess am Fenster. Wir reden von 100 bis 150 Jahren im Verhältnis zu einem Planeten, der seit Jahrmillionen von Jahren klimatechnischen Veränderungen unterliegt,


Gerade deswegen ist es ja so absurd wie auffällig extrem die Veränderungen im Vergleich sind.
Ganz von allem Leugner-Unsinn ab stellt sich ja immer auch die Frage: 
Was ist denn das Schlimmsten was uns passieren kann wenn wir den Klimawandel ernst nehmen? Es gibt weniger Smog, keine großen Löcher mehr in der Landschaft um Brennstoffe zu fördern, man sieht Windräder statt  Schornsteine in der Gegend rum stehen und die Dächer sind schwarz von Solarzellen statt von Betonziegeln. Unter Umständen kann man sogar durch die Innenstadt gehen ohne von einem SUV über den Haufen gefahren zu werden.
Ist das wirklich so schrecklich?


----------



## Tschetan (19. August 2022)

Klimaleugner?

Dummer Begriff, aber es gibt sicher auch Einwände, die nicht  von der Hand zu weisen sind und selbst die heile Klimawelt, benötigt Rohstoffe und Energie,  um sie umzusetzten .

Ich denke das wir vernünftig mit den Resouccen umgehen müssen, aber diese fanatische Diskussion und das abqualifizieren anderer Meinungen finde ich nicht gut.
Ist aber leider heute Standard geworden.

Mein Standpunkt ist zB ein allgemeiner gesellschaftlicher Wandel, der nicht auf ständiges Wachstum beruht und nicht ständig Bedürfnisse weckt, die befriedigt werden müssen. Längere Haltbarkeit von Geräten und günstige Reparaturen.  Kurze Lieferketten,  mehr auf die Gleise,  weniger Versiegelung der Landschaft und statt " Skipisten" , Wälder.
Es gibt so vieles, nur wer will im Winterurlaub auf Schnee verzichten? Die Anlagen zur Schneeproduktion kosten irre Energie.
Es wird noch lange dauern bis wir das alles mit Solar und Windkraft am laufen halten können.


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so schrecklich?


Exakt, alles was wir gegen den Klimawandel tun wären auch sinnvoll wenn der Klimawandel tatsächlich nicht existieren sollte. Sogar wirtschaftlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Wie du selber darlegst, geht man nun daher und maßt sich an, Prozesse, die über Millionen von Jahren vorgefallen sind, anhand von Eisbohrungen nachvollziehen, und zieht daraus Schlüsse.



Nur mal so als Denksanstoß: Ohne diese Typen, die sich "anmaßen", Rückschlüsse über Millionen von Jahren zu ziehen, wüsstest du nicht einmal, dass es Millionen von Jahren sind. Wieso streitest du die Erkenntnisse von Paläoklimatologen radikal ab, rennst aber nicht gleich den "23. Oktober 4004 BC: Welt wird erschaffen"-Kreationisten hinterher?

Entweder Wissenschaft schafft Wissen oder Wissenschaft schaft kein Wissen. Ich habe schon wenig Respekt für die Anhänger letzterer These und habe da bislang nur riesige Wissenslücken gefunden. Aber nur einer Naturwissenschaft zu vertrauen und die anderen schlecht zu reden ist eine Eben höher und ohne verdammt viel Wissen über beide Wissenschaften unmöglich.



> Es muss sich dir als Techniker doch klar sein, dass man hier Daten in einer derart großen Dimension extrapoliert, dass auch der KLEINSTE Fehler eben über die Extrapoliering zu extrem krass anderen Ergebnissen führt.



Außer der Zeitachse selbst wird von den Klimatologen nahezu gar nichts extrapoliert. Es wird viel interpoliert, ja, weil man natürlich kein Jahreslog mit 4 Milliarden Einträgen hat. Vor allem kein globales. Aber die meisten Rückschlüsse zieht man recht direkt aus Isotopenuntersuchungen. Wenn die Extrapolationen der Physiker zum Thema Halbwertszeiten stimmen, sind also auch die klimatologischen Daten recht zuverlässig. Bei einigen Parametern ist eine leicht Drift möglich, aber die führt zu keinen Fehlern bei der Entwicklungsanalyse - nur Wissenschaftsleugner mit ihrem "früher, als Menschen tot waren, war doch viel mehr CO2!!!" hätten damit ein Problem, wenn es damals vielleicht doch absolut ein paar Prozent weniger waren.



> Alle paar Jahre kommen neue wissenschaftliche Erkentnisse oder Methoden zur Anwendung, und im Umkehrschluss werden Dinge welcher Art auch immer überarbeitet und korrgiert.  Dieser Prozess nennt sich eben Wissenschaft. Und die Klimawissenschaft ist 50 Jahre alt, gleichzeitig meinen Vertreter dieser Gattung, die Wissenschaft wäre perfekt.



Meint niemand. Aber zumindest wissen sie, dass moderne Klimaforschung über 100 Jahre alt ist und die Analyse des Klimawandels über 80 Jahre und obwohl in dieser Zeit mehrfach radikal neue Untersuchungsmethoden hinzu gekommen sind, haben diese nie einen großen Umsturz gebracht, sondern im Gegenteil bestehendes oft soweit bestätigt, wie dieses mit dem vorherigen Auflösungsvermögen möglich war und dann darüber hinaus viele Details ausgemalt, die man vorher nicht sehen konnte. Das einzige, was sich im Zuge dessen immer wieder ändert, sind die Extrapolationen in die Zukunft. Vor 30 Jahren hat z.B. kein seriöser Wissenschaftler mehr als eine subjektive Schätzung zu Tippingpoints jenseits von +1 K gemacht, weil man kein Wissen darüber hatte. Heute können wir das in der Umgebung sehen und haben eine relativ gute Ahnung bis +2 K entwickelt.

Das blöde: Die Vorhersagen werden zwar immer genauer, aber auch immer besorgniserregender. Und in der Vergangenheit haben aus der Palette der Vorhersagen immer diejenigen Recht behalten, die ein Stück düsterer als die maximal konservativsten Hochrechnungen waren. Eben weil Wirkungen von Klimawandel unterm Strich negativ sind und wenn man einige Aspekte als "kennen wir noch nicht genau genug, um damit belastbar zu rechnen" aus einem Modell ausklammert, um Vorwürfen vorwegzugreifen, dann wird dieses Modell eben mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit etwas optimistischere Ergebnisse als die Realität liefern. Aber auch das sagen Klimawissenschaftler seit Jahrzehnten dazu (wenn man direkt ihre Paper ließt - was Populärmedien weitertragen ist eine ganz andere Sache, die haben z.T. noch vor 20 Jahren behauptet, der Klimawandel als solcher wäre fraglich) und bislang haben sie damit jedesmal recht behalten.



> Es ist sehr gut möglich und sogar wahrscheinlich, dass eine Analyse von z.B. Eiskernen einen oder mehrere Faktoren übersieht und daher die ganze Analyze einfach für die Tonne ist.



Möglich: Ja. Möglich ist sowas immer.
Sehr gut möglich: Da musst du mal Argumente vorlegen, warum das so gut möglich ist.
Wahrscheinlich: Da sollte über Argumente hinaus sogar sowas wie eine Statistik vorliegen, um so einen schwerwiegenden Zweifel zu untermauern.



> Ich finde, es zeugt von Arroganz, wenn Leute anhand von lustigen Schaubildern meinen, sie haben die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.



Ich würde sagen es zeigt von Arroganz, wenn Leute in Anbetracht lustiger Schaubildern, die von Wissenschaftsreportern erstellt wurden, damit auch der letzte Depp eine Chance hat, die Grundzüge verstehen, ein Urteil über ganze Wissenschaften fällen.



> Es ist absolut aberwitzig, auf die Lebenszeit des Planeten Erde und seines Klimas irgendwelce Prognosen über 30 oder 100 Jahre zu machen.



Begründung?



> Ja, jeder wusste in den 80ers, dass der saure Regen alle deutschen Wälder vernichtet.



Erstmal war das in den 60ern und 70ern und dann mit dem Zusatz versehen "wenn man nichts dagegen macht".
Hat man aber. Und man ist übrigens bis heute mit der Kalkung von Wäldern beschäftigt, weil man immer noch nicht alle Schäden ausgeglichen bekommen hat.



> Und genau wusste jeder in den 90ern, dass wir alle durch das Ozonloch verenden.



Ist dieser "jeder" der gleiche wie der in "man hat ja nicht ahnen können"? In den 80ern wussten informierte Menschen jedenfalls, dass das Ozonloch die Gefahr von Hautkrebs steigert und man deswegen etwas dagegen unternehmen muss. Was dir als Experte für historische Zeiverläufe aber sicherlich bekannt ist...



> Und Anfang der 2000er hat Al Gore in Amerika in einem Film gewarnt, dass die Erde in 2018 (!!!) nicht mehr bewohnbar sei.



Meinst du "Ein unbequeme Wahrheit"? Falls ja, dann hätte ich gerne mal einen Link zu dem Abschnitt. Als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, war der Film noch in Häppchen zerteilt komplett auf Youtube zu finden. Und während er schon damals eher eine für Durchschnittsdeppen versimpelte und aufgepeppte denn wissenschaftliche Aktion war, könnte ich mich an derart krude Behauptungen nicht erinnern.



> Aber ebenso sollte niemand behaupten, dass der Ausstoß von CO2 seit 100, 150 Jahren dazu führt, dass in 30 bis 50 Jahren das Klima umkippt und der Planet unbewohnbar ist.



Behauptet auch niemand, der Ahnung hat. Es gibt nur Leute, die behaupten, jemand hätte das behauptet, um denjenigen dann zu diskreditieren. Die naturwissenschaftliche Abschätzung ist derzeit, dass sich Klimazonen schneller verschieben, als ihnen Arten folgen können, was vielen den Rest gibt; das Polarregionen langfristig ganz verschwinden; das Wetterextreme zunehmen, dass sich die Niederschlagsmuster deutlich verschieben und dass der Meeresspiegel mittelfristig ein paar dutzend cm, langfristig möglicherweise um einige Meter steigt. Die agrar-/sozial-/wirtschafts-/politik-/...-wissenschaftlichen Schlussfolgerungen daraus (die, wie alles was diese Forschungsgebiete ausspucken, schon weitaus fehlerbehafteter sind) lauten: Die Nahrungsmittelproduktion könnte um 10-40% einbrechen, mittelfristig könnten 5-20% und langfristig 50% der Infrastruktur der gesamten Menschheit verloren gehen, tödliche Wetterphänomene dürften deutlich häufiger werden und in der Summe sollte dies zu einigen 100 Millionen Flüchtlingen bis Ende des Jahrhunderts führen. Die daraus resultierenden Konflikte dürften die globalen Versorgungs- und Wirtschaftssysteme aus dem Tritt bringen und könnte so die Todeszahlen bis in den Milliardenbereich potentieren, auf alle Fälle beenden sie den globalen Frieden. Je nach Art der dann eingesetzten Waffen auch die menschliche Zivilsation als solche.
Aber das "unbewohnbar" droht nicht mal, wenn ein Atomkrieg bei rauskommt. Nur halt "für 90% aller Arten und 6 Milliarden Menschen weniger bewohnbar". Also nichts, worüber man sich mehr Sorgen machen sollte, als über den eigenen Kontostand.



> Es gibt dafür keine Beweise. Vermutungen, Spekulationen, ja.



Beweise gibt es vor Gericht und in der Mathematik. Spekulationen gibt es an der Börse, Vermutungen in der Blödzeitung.
In der Naturwissenschaft gibt es signifikante Erkenntnisse und darauf aufbauende Modellierungen. Und die gibt es zum Thema Klima en Masse.



> Aber genau kann es sich MEINES ERACHTENS auch um einen natürlichen Prozess, der dann eben zu Temparaturschwankungen führt, oder der auch dazu führt, dass es mal einen starken, mal einen schwachen Sommer, oder Winter gibt.



Es können auch Aliens, Elvis oder das unsichtbare pinkfarbene Einhorn sein, dem jemand eine Ananaspizza untergeschoben hat. Da spricht kein einziger "Beweis" dagegen und zumindest zu ersterem Erklärungsansatz finden sich auch einige Leute, *deren Erachtens* nach genau der stimmt. Die Frage ist halt, wessen Erachten man eher glaubt:
- Dahergelaufenen Internetusern die nicht einen einzigen Grund nennen, warum ihre Version richtig sein soll und die auch zu anderen Erklärungsansätzen nur Fragen und Leugnungen zu bieten haben, die teils davon zeugen, dass sie diese nicht einmal kennen geschweige denn nachvollzogen haben?
- Wissenschaftlern, die DIE Experten für dieses Gebiet sind, mehr darüber wissen als jeder Andere überhaupt und dieses Wissen feinsäuberlich zur Überprüfung bereitstellen, wobei sich aber kaum Fehler finden (und die, die sich finden, natürlich ausgemerzt werden)?



> Umwelt- und Klimaschutz ist gut und wichtig, aber bitte mit Kopf und Verstand und nicht hirnlos mit dem Vorschlaghammer gegen die Glaswand.



Keine Sorge, bislang betreibt niemand auch nur Klimaschutz, den man als "gut" oder "einer wichtigen Angelegenheit angemessen" bezeichnen könnte. Von Vorschlaghämmern sind wir weit entfernt. Und von Umweltschutz fangen wir besser gar nicht erst an. Fängt ja schließlich auch niemand anderes damit an...


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Unter Umständen kann man sogar durch die Innenstadt gehen ohne von einem SUV über den Haufen gefahren zu werden.


Nee, Du wirst von einem SUV mit E-Motor überfahren, weil Du ihn nicht kommen hörst. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so schrecklich?


Natürlich nicht.

Wenn man aber stur die Natur*gesetze *geflissentlich ablehnt, die seit 14 Milliarden Jahren nachgewiesenermaßen überall im Weltall und sogar auch auf der Erde wirken, weil man zu engstirnig oder geistig nicht in der Lage ist, um sie zu verstehen, kommt so ein unverständliches Geschwurbel raus.

Es soll auch Leute geben, die denken, die Erde ist eine Scheibe.
Aber dann funktioniert ja das Navi nicht, weil die GPS-Satelliten alle in östlicher Richtung von Cape Canaveral abgeschossen wurden und längst hinter China runtergefallen sind.

Wenn sie nicht von den 4 Elefanten gefangen wurden, auf denen die Erdscheibe liegt und die Schildkröte, auf denen die Elefanten stehen, sie nicht gefressen hat, sind sie wohl in die Sonne gefallen, die um die Erde kreist oder auf dem Mond aufgeschlagen.

Könnte man nicht ein Land gründen, wo alle Naturgesetze per Gesetz aufgehoben sind?
Das wäre ich guter Ort für alle Leute, die das offensichtliche leugnen.
Libyen, Niger, Algerien und Tschad würden da sicher gegen ein kleines Handgeld ein bißchen Land abgeben.

Im DoF (District of Freethinkig) könnten dann alle Gläubigen mit Magnetmotoren freie Energie in Strom umwandeln saumäßig viel davon an die Ölländer und alle anderen verkaufen.
Dann brauchen die kein Öl mehr.

Aber das wäre wohl widersinnig, denn Öl und Gas zu verbrennen ist ja nicht umweltschädlich (laut DooF-Anhängern).


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nee, Du wirst von einem SUV mit E-Motor überfahren, weil Du ihn nicht kommen hörst.


Deswegen hat der Punkt auch ein vielleicht bekommen   .
Wobei ein ordentlich gedämmter Verbrenner auch nicht wirklich lauter ist.


----------



## AncientSion (20. August 2022)

__





						Laden…
					





					www.energy.gov
				




Nur ein kleiner Auszug:

*A typical 1,000MW nuclear facility in the USA needs a little more than 1 square mile to operate. Wind farms require 360 times more land area to produce the same amount of electricity & solar photovoltaic plants require 75 times more space.*

Also ja, bauen wir überall Windräder hin, ist nämlich nachhaltig und die Tiere freuts auch, deren Lebensraum ist mir egal Hauptsache ich habe ab und zu mal Strom, wenn eben der Wind da ist.

Und dazu kommen Solarzellen nach wie vor zu 95% aus China und werden dort mit Kohle von dreckigen Kraftwerken hergestellt.
Das gleiche gilt für die Windräder in Sachen Ressourcen.
Wir lassen fleißig andere Kontintente durch Kinderhände umbudden und vertreibene Eingeborene und Tierspezies damit sich hier jemand in  seinem autarken Haus mit Solarzellen wohl fühlt 
Das nennt sich übrigens Virtue Signaling...

Aber ja, es ist "nachhaltig" und "erneuerbar". Und damit wir in Deutschland das weltweite Klima retten. müssen nunmal Opfer in Afrika gebracht werden.










						CO2 Emissions by Country - Worldometer
					

Carbon Dioxide (CO2) Emissions by Country in the world with Global share of CO2 greenhouse emissions by country




					www.worldometers.info
				





#CountryCO2 Emissions
(tons, 2016)1 Year
ChangePopulation
(2016)Per
capitaShare
of world1China10,432,751,400-0.28%1,414,049,3517.3829.18%2United States5,011,686,600-2.01%323,015,99515.5214.02%3India2,533,638,1004.71%1,324,517,2491.917.09%4Russia1,661,899,300-2.13%145,275,38311.444.65%5Japan1,239,592,060-1.21%127,763,2659.703.47%6Germany775,752,1901.28%82,193,7689.44*2.17%*


Hauptsache die Renter und Alleinerziehenden in Deutschland können künftig unter der Brücke wohnen und eine Mülltonne für Wärme anzünden (halt, die Emissionen!).

KLIMAJÜNGER LETS GO.
Lächerlich.


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Renter und Alleinerziehenden in Deutschland können künftig unter der Brücke wohnen und eine Mülltonne für Wärme anzünden (halt, die Emissionen!).


Und warum würde sie das besondere dann ereilen wenn Deutschland selbst Energie billiger produzieren könnte als sie von anderen Ländern zu kaufen?


----------



## AncientSion (20. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und warum würde sie das besondere dann ereilen wenn Deutschland selbst Energie billiger produzieren könnte als sie von anderen Ländern zu kaufen?



Weil du und ich scheinbar in verschiedenen Universen leben. In meinem Universium (wir nennen es mal "Realität", kostet Strom 50 Cent die Kilowattstunde, Tendenz steigend. Und Heizöl kostet 1.50 € pro Liter, während Gas voraussichtlich irgendwie zwischen 15 und 25 Cent pro Kwh landet.
In dieser "Realität" gibt es Brennstoffe, für die wird erkundet und irgendwann diese abgebaut und verarbeitet und weil jeder Mensch gerne Energie nutzt, kostet sie eben etwas. So war schon vor 100 Jahren. Realität eben.

In deinem Universum, wir nennen es einmal "Utopia", kommt Energie aus der Steckdose. Und deswegen kostet sie auch nichts, und deswegen kann jeder Renter und jeder Alleinziehende soviel verbrauchen wir er möchte. Die Energie ist einfach da und freuen sich.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen. Deine "Utopie" ist genau das, nämlich ein Traum. Mit Solarzellen und Windrädern wird es niemals günstige Energie geben. Die Energie ist unzuverlässig und teuer, was wir an einem 15 Jahre langen Experiment ja nun am eigenen Leib merken.
Und dazu kommt, dass die Energie nicht nur teuer ist, sondern dass durch Abwanderung der Industriellen Grundlage auch Wohlverstand vernicht werden wird, d.h. du bezahlst mehr, und verdienst weniger.
Jede Energie-intensive Industrie wird sich zwangsläufig verabschieden.
D.h. Stahl, Aluminium, Glas aber z.b. auch Nitrat (Dünger), wird es nicht mehr aus Deutschland bzw. Europe geben. Die Amerikaner und Chinesen freut es, der Exodus hat nämlich schon begonnen.









						Slovalco will stop primary aluminium production
					

Hydro’s majority owned Slovalco aluminium facility in Slovakia has decided to close the primary aluminium production at the plant. The closure will be completed by the end of September 2022.




					aluminiumtoday.com
				












						Chemicals Giant to Cut Production of Key Fertilizer Ingredient Amid Russian Gas Crisis
					

German multinational BASF will reduce its production of the key fertilizer ingredient as it seeks to curb its natural gas use, in a move that could have ramifications for the global food crisis.




					www.wsj.com
				












						Zinc Surges as Trafigura-Owned Smelter to Halt Production
					

Zinc surged after one of Europe’s largest smelters said it would halt production next month as the continent’s energy crisis threatens to hobble heavy industries.




					www.bloomberg.com
				





Das hier ist die Realität grüner Politik. Da könnt ihr noch so viele Solarzellen aus China importieren, oder noch so viel Areal für Kupfer (Windenergie) umbuddeln.





__





						If You Want ‘Renewable Energy,’ Get Ready to Dig - Net Zero Watch
					

Democrats dream of powering society entirely with wind and solar farms combined with massive batteries. Realizing this dream would require the biggest




					www.netzerowatch.com
				




Building one wind turbine requires 900 tons of steel, 2,500 tons of concrete and 45 tons of plastic.​Uuups. Kommt natürlich auch alles aus China, und mit GRÜNER SAUBERER KOHLEENERGIE produziert.
ich weiß überhaupt nicht, wie oft man den Leuten das noch direkt ins Gesicht halten muss, bevor es verstanden wird.

Nachhaltige Energie schön und gut. Aber es gibt keine nachhaltige Energie. Entweder bohren wir in Alaska nach Öl, fördern Kohle in Indonesien, oder wir bauen Solarzellen und Windräder DIE ABER TROTZDEM GEBAUT WERDEN MÜSSEN, mit fossiler Energie. Es ist ein Nullsummenspiel mit dem Nachteil, dass die fossilen Energieträger wenigstens 24/7 generieren.


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2022)

Was ist also dein Vorschlag? Ein Produkt was im Einkauf 15cent oder mehr pro kWh kostet, ohne Garantie dass man es überhaupt bekommt, mit einem Wirkungsgrad von maximal 60% verstromen oder ein Kraftwerk betreiben wo eine Vergütung von 10cent pro kWh bereits als Subvention gewertet wird?
Aber klar, die Heroinindustrie wird bestimmt auch von Grünen Utopisten getrieben;








						What the heroin industry can teach us about solar power
					

Afghan poppy farmers have embraced solar power to irrigate their crops, leading to a heroin boom.



					www.bbc.com
				



Grüne Politiker in der Regierung gab es übrigens vor dieser Periode übrigens das letzte Mal 2005. Wenn du also die Energiepolitik der letzten 15 Jahre dumm findest stehst du damit vollkommen auf ihrer Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Nur ein kleiner Auszug:



Eine Antwort auf die Kritik an deiner letzten Polemik würde von deutlich mehr Diskussionsinteresse zeugen als ein paar Zahlen, die in ihren Grundzügen sowieso jeder kennt, die aber für sich kein Argument darstellen.



> Und dazu kommen Solarzellen nach wie vor zu 95% aus China und werden dort mit Kohle von dreckigen Kraftwerken hergestellt.



Dein Kritik an Schwarz-Gelber Energiepolitik werden die meisten hier direkt unterschreiben!



> KLIMAJÜNGER LETS GO.



Soll das eigentlich eine Beleidigung sein und wenn ja gegen wen? (Fragen für einen Freund. Der ist Mod.)




AncientSion schrieb:


> Weil du und ich scheinbar in verschiedenen Universen leben. In meinem Universium (wir nennen es mal "Realität", kostet Strom 50 Cent die Kilowattstunde, Tendenz steigend.



Kacke, dieser teure Atomstrom, wa? Haben Briten, Finnen und Franzosen auch schon festgestellt. Windkraft produziert derweil für unter 5 Cent die kWh, selbst mit Zusatzkosten für Langzeitspeicher und deren Effizienzverluste sollten 20-25 Cent haltbar sein. Blöd halt, dass Wissenschaftsleugner die letzten 30 Jahre alles unternommen haben um zu verhindern, dass wir solchen Strom haben.



> Und Heizöl kostet 1.50 € pro Liter, während Gas voraussichtlich irgendwie zwischen 15 und 25 Cent pro Kwh landet.



Und das traurige ist: Damit ist Gasverschwendung immer noch billiger als sowas unverzichtbare wie "ein paar Steine um sich rumstehen zu lessen" (aka Wohnung mieten) und kaum teurer als viele "smarte" Leute pro Jahr für Unterhaltungselektronik ausgeben.




> Mit Solarzellen und Windrädern wird es niemals günstige Energie geben.



Unterhalt dich da mal mit @compisucher drüber, der lacht sich gerade scheckig über solch Gejammer, während er seine eigene Energie aus genau diesen Quellen nutzt, die er sich dank günstiger Vorraussetzungen selbst organisieren konnte, während viele andere Menschen auf eine Entscheidung der Wählermehrheiten angewiesen war, die uns stattdessen leider den aktuellen Scheiß mit überteuren, fossilen Kraftwerken eingebrockt haben.



> durch Abwanderung der Industriellen Grundlage auch Wohlverstand vernicht werden wird,



Deine Kritik an der schwarz-roten Windkraftpolitik trifft genauso auf Zustimmung wie die an der schwarz-gelben Photovoltaikzerschlagung.



> Jede Energie-intensive Industrie wird sich zwangsläufig verabschieden.



Gut. Wir brauchen keine Industrien für das 19., sondern welche für das 21. Jhd.. Und in dem zählt Effizienz statt Energieverschwendung. Wenn die von alleine weg wollen, anstatt sich über 3-5 Jahrzehnte vom Steuerzahler künstlich am Leben zu erhalten, wie die Kohleindustrie im letzten Jahrhundert, ist das sehr willkommen. Aluminium kann man gut aus Island oder Norwegen importieren, dass muss nicht hier produziert werden. Da konzentriert man sich besser auf die 95% der Wertschöpfung, die aus der Verarbeitung von Aluminium statt aus der energieintensiven Erzeugung resultieren.



> Entweder bohren wir in Alaska nach Öl, fördern Kohle in Indonesien, oder wir bauen Solarzellen und Windräder DIE ABER TROTZDEM GEBAUT WERDEN MÜSSEN, mit fossiler Energie.



Die kann man sehr gut mit erneuerbarer Energie bauen.
Wenn man die denn nicht aus Prinzip ablehnen würde...


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Das nennt sich übrigens Virtue Signaling...


Ich zeig dir mal ein Satellitenbild von Deutschland auf nem Din A4 Blatt und wir gucken mal was du dort siehst.
Windparks oder Braunkohletagebaugebiete.

Ansonsten ist deine Aussage mit teurer Energie einfach nur dumm.
Solarstrom ist nicht teurer geworden, Kohlestrom schon, aber nicht wegen Solarstrom.


----------



## AncientSion (20. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ist also dein Vorschlag? Ein Produkt was im Einkauf 15cent oder mehr pro kWh kostet, ohne Garantie dass man es überhaupt bekommt, mit einem Wirkungsgrad von maximal 60% verstromen oder ein Kraftwerk betreiben wo eine Vergütung von 10cent pro kWh bereits als Subvention gewertet wird?
> Aber klar, die Heroinindustrie wird bestimmt auch von Grünen Utopisten getrieben;
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe erstmal keinen Vorschlag. Mein Ziel ist es, dass "die Leute" erstmal verstehen, was passiert und das komplexe Sachverhalte keine einfachen Lösungen haben.
Auch wenn es hier im Thread wohl ein Mantra ist, NEIN, Wind und Solarenergie sind nach wie vor keine günstigen Energiequellen.
Der einzige Grund, warum diese "vermeintlich" billig sind, weil Sie vom Staat subventioniert werden und/oder in China unter minderwertigen Bedingungen für Arbeiter und Umwelt gebaut werden.
Wer eine Solarzelle auf dem Dach hat, hat alleine dadurch schone in eine negative "Klima/Umwelt"-Bilanz, denn diese Solarzelle wurde mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit in China gefertigt. Warum, weil es billiger ist. Eine Solarzelle Made in Germany (am besten noch ohne Subventionen) würde wohl das 3-4-5x kosten.
Man kann es leider nur abschätzen, aber letztendlich hat Solarworld for 10 Jahren ja gezeigt, dass Made in Germany nicht ohne Steuergelder funktioniert und selbst mit, dann nur für kurze Zeit.

Ach ja, nebenher. Die ach so nachhaltigen und umweltfreundlichen Windräder töten pro Jahr laut NABU ca 100.000 Vögel. Lassen wir es die Hälfte sein, ist vielleicht realistischer. Also 50.000.
Ist aber egal weil es so schön grün und nachhaltig und das Klima, DAS KLIMA, freut sich.


Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Um einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung machen zu können, müsste die Gesellschaft erstmal erkennen, dass man mit chinesischen Solarzellen und "Windrädern", für die im Ausland Raubbau betrieben wird, eben kein Klima gerettet kann (vollkommen außen vor gelassen, dass Deutschland nur für 2.5% der Emission verantwortlich ist.......)
Wenn man das nun verstanden hat, dann würde man sich überlegen: Was sind die "wahren" Kosten für Wind- und Sonnenergie. Wie teuer ist diese Energie, wenn wir einrechnen, dass sie 8 - 12 Stunden am Tag funktioniert, und dass wir damit *zweifelsfrei die Umwelt im Ausland vernichten* (und Menschen ausbeuten) und dem Klima netto keinen oder einen minimalen Gefallen tun.

Und dann wird man irgendwann dazu kommen, dass man (meiner Meinung nach) *bei Abwägung aller Faktoren* bei der Kernkraft hängen bleibt. Denn die Kernkraft hat die höchste Energiedichte, benötigt daher den geringsten Platz sowohl für ein Kraftwerk als auch den Rohstoff, sie erzeugt 24/7 Energie und sie muss auch nicht alle 20 Jahre neu aufgebaut werden. Und nein, in Deutschland haben wir keine Tsunamis und keine Erdbeben und sehr gute Regularien. Faktisch zähl(t)en die deutschen AKWs zu den sichersten AKWs der Welt.

Man öffne nur einmal die Augen. Nach 20 Jahren grüner Energiewende stehen wir als Gesellschaft vor einem Scherbenhaufen, und das ist noch ohne Berücksichtigung der E-Mobilität (die ja von manchen "Experten" mittleweile als eine flexible Batterie angesehen wird).

Wenn Strom für 50 Cent die Kwh noch nicht ausreicht, um der Mehrheit der Gesellschaft klarzumachen, dass es keine Energiewende ohne fossile Brennstoffe gibt, dann hilft es vielleicht, wenn die Kwh (bald) 70 Cent oder wohlmöglich 1 € kostet. Denn wenn weiter Zig Milliarden in den Ausbau der EE gesteckt wird, wird der Preis dorthin laufen, denn die EE sind weder nachhaltig, noch günstig, noch kalkulierbar.
Man sieht es doch Tag für Tag.
Auch ohne den bösen Russen ist der Strompreis von unter 20 Cent auf 35 Cent gestiegen, als direkt Auswirkung der grünen "Energiewende".

Kurzum, die grüne "Energiewende" ruiniert die Mehrheit der Deutschen, vernichtet Wohlstand, führt zu keiner Energiesicherheit, macht Deutschland nicht autark und rettet mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit weder Klima, noch die Wildtiere.
Für eine einzige Windturbine werden alleine 4-6 TONNEN Kupfer benötigt. Nur Kupfer. Wo kommt das her ? Das ist nicht einfach da. Irgendwo, im Ausland, buddelt das ein riesiger Bagger aus, mit Diesel. Da stecken keine Solarzellen auf dem Bagger  
Nein, der Bagger für eure Rohstoffe benutzt fossile Energie.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gut. Wir brauchen keine Industrien für das 19., sondern welche für das 21. Jhd.. Und in dem zählt Effizienz statt Energieverschwendung. Wenn die von alleine weg wollen, anstatt sich über 3-5 Jahrzehnte vom Steuerzahler künstlich am Leben zu erhalten, wie die Kohleindustrie im letzten Jahrhundert, ist das sehr willkommen. Aluminium kann man gut aus Island oder Norwegen importieren, dass muss nicht hier produziert werden. Da konzentriert man sich besser auf die 95% der Wertschöpfung, die aus der Verarbeitung von Aluminium statt aus der energieintensiven Erzeugung resultieren.



Und wenn dann so ein Typ hier im Forum schreibt, dass es gut wäre, wenn die Industrie aus Deutschland oder Europa abwandert, weil es ja eine Industrie des 19. Jahrhundert sei....was soll man da sagen. Unser gesamter Wohlstand hängt an dieser Industrie. Quasi alles. Und das möchte jemand abschaffen...und keiner schreit auf. Tja, schade. Lasst uns einfach alles abschaffen, Energie ist GEFÄHRLICH, weg damit. Wir werden jetzt alle Künstler und Musiker und Influencer und damit geht es auch


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist es, dass "die Leute" erstmal verstehen, was passiert


Dafür sollte man aber Tatsachen nutzen und keine Lügen.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Denn die Kernkraft hat die höchste Energiedichte, benötigt daher den geringsten Platz sowohl für ein Kraftwerk als auch den Rohstoff, sie erzeugt 24/7 Energie und sie muss auch nicht alle 20 Jahre neu aufgebaut werden.


Nein, jedenfalls nicht die Kernkraft (Spaltung) die wir nutzen.
Sie braucht auch nicht den geringsten Platz, das bekommst du mit Gas ansich sogar platzsparender hin.
24/7 sehen wir in Frankreich
Muss nicht alle 20 Jahre sein, aber die laufen halt auch nicht ewig und im Alter bekommen sie alle Probleme, wieder siehe Frankreich. 
Ach ja Strom ist dort auch nicht billig, nur staatlich subventioniert. 
Siehe 1 Jahr Forward Preise in Frankreich:


> Der Strompreis in Deutschland (1 Jahr Forward-Kontrakt an der Strombörse) erreicht heute ein* Rekordhoch mit 376 Euro*. Der Experte Javier Blas zieht aktuell den Vergleich der durchschnittlichen Preise zwischen den Jahren 2010 und 2020, die bei gerade mal 41 Euro lagen! In Frankreich sieht man aktuell sogar einen Strompreis von *495 Euro, auch ein Rekordhoch!*











						Aktuell: Strompreise in Deutschland und Frankreich mit Rekord - Gaspreis mit Rally
					

Der Strompreis in Frankreich und Deutschland erreicht heute ein Rekordhoch. Der Gaspreis läuft in einer Rally ebenfalls nach oben.



					finanzmarktwelt.de
				





AncientSion schrieb:


> Nach 20 Jahren grüner Energiewende stehen wir als Gesellschaft vor einem Scherbenhaufen


Es gab keine Energiewende, es gab ein paar sanfte Anfänge. Du kritisierst, etwas das so nicht existiert nicht so gut funktioniert.
Ach ja guck mal in den Rest von Europa, die sind nicht billiger.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Nein, der Bagger für eure Rohstoffe benutzt fossile Energie.


Wusstest du eigentlich, dass in der Zeit in der Dampfschiffe aufkamen diese überall auf der Welt Kohlebunker brauchten? 
Weißt du wie diese versorgt wurden?
Per Segelschiff.


----------



## AncientSion (21. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, jedenfalls nicht die Kernkraft (Spaltung) die wir nutzen.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Sie braucht auch nicht den geringsten Platz, das bekommst du mit Gas ansich sogar platzsparender hin.


Lachhaft. Halt dich doch einfach raus, wenn du keine Ahnung. Die ganze postest du dir irgendwelche Einzelsätze, ohne Sinn und Zusammenhang. Natürlich hat Uran die höchste Energiedichte und zwar nicht nur auf den Rohstoff bezogen, auch auf den "Platzbedarf" für Kraftwerke (pro MW) bezogen.

Außerdem, wieso redest du plötzlich von Gas. Gas ist ein böser Klimakiller. Wir reden doch von Solarzellen und Windfarmen, weil die so naaaaachhaltig sind.

Ich denke, du hast nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung, wieviel Energie ein Kernkraftwerk denn nun produziert, anders kann ich mir vorstellen, warum du unten mit "Segelschiffen" anfängst.
Ein "modernes" Kernkraftwerk produziert irgendwas um die 3 Gigawatt, 24 Stunden am Tag. Unsere 40 Jahre alten Meiler liegen bei irgendwas um die 1 - 1.5 Gigawatt Leistung und sind im Durchschnitt zu 80 % dabei.

Eine einzelne Solarzelle liegt *nominell *bei 100 Watt. Realistisch sind durch Winkel und Wolken wohl irgendwas um die 20-40 Watt auf 8 Stunden (!) bei Betrachung auf ein Kalenderjahr (Jan - Dez)

Ein Windrad macht irgendwas um die 2-3-4 Megawatt. Allerdings auch nur nominell, denn der Wind weht immer noch nicht 24 Stunden am Tag.

Anders gesagt. Für jedes Atomkraftwerk benötigst mehrere Hundert Windturbinen, je nach Lage, als Ausgleich. Unter Umständen sogar eine 4-stellige Anzahl.

Überleg dir mal, wieviele Wälder für 1000 Windturbinen gerodet werden müssen, oder wieviele m3 Gelände in den Förderländern für z.B. Kupfer weggebuddelt werden, und unter welchen Bedingungen.
Und dann muss ein Windrad regelmässig nach 20 Jahren erneuert werden, alles lange bekannt.






__





						Laden…
					





					www.forbes.com
				




*Now let's consider the power density of wind energy, which is about 1.2 W/m2, and solar photovoltaic, which can produce about 6.7 W/m2. Both sources are superior to corn ethanol (nearly everything is), but they are incurably intermittent, which makes them of marginal value in a world that demands always-available power. Nor can they compare to the power density of sources like natural gas, oil and nuclear. For instance, a marginal natural gas well, producing 60,000 cubic feet per day, has a power density of about 28 W/m2. An oil well, producing 10 barrels per day, has a power density of about 27 W/m2. Meanwhile, a nuclear power plant like the South Texas Project--even if you include the entire 19 square-mile tract upon which the project is sited--produces about 56 W/m2.

Simple math shows that a marginal gas or oil well has a power density at least 22 times that of a wind turbine while a nuclear power plant has a power density that is more than 8 times that of a solar photovoltaic facility. Those numbers explain why power density matters so much: if you start with a source that has low power density, you have to compensate for that low density by utilizing more resources such as land, steel, and ultra-long transmission lines. Those additional inputs then reduce the project's economic viability and its ability to scal*e.



Fuel TypeReaction TypeEnergy Density
(MJ/kg)Typical usesCoalChemical24Power plants, Electricity generationEthanolChemical26.8Gasoline mixture, Alcohol, Chemical productsBiodieselChemical38  [8]automotive engineCrude oilChemical44Refinery, Petroleum productsNatural gasChemical55Household heating, Electricity generationUranium-235Nuclear3 900 000Nuclear reactor
electricity generation




Sparanus schrieb:


> Muss nicht alle 20 Jahre sein, aber die laufen halt auch nicht ewig und im Alter bekommen sie alle Probleme, wieder siehe Frankreich.


Gibt einen Unterschied zwischen 20 Jahren und 60+ Jahren.....ich habe ja schon mal geschrieben, in Amerika laufen die Meiler jetzt 60 - 80 Jahre, und das machen die nicht auch jux.





__





						Laden…
					





					www.focus.de
				












						Wohin mit ausgedienten Windrädern?
					

Viele ältere Windräder haben in den nächsten Jahren ausgedient. Wohin damit? Sie zu recyceln ist nämlich nicht einfach, und die Kapazitäten reichen außerdem längst nicht mehr aus.




					www.swr.de
				






> Wir bauen seit geraumer Zeit Windenergieanlagen. Wir haben etwa in den 90er-Jahren damit begonnen. Und nun wird es bald soweit sein, dass die ersten Windenergieanlagen ein kritisches Alter von über 20 Jahren und somit auch das Ende ihrer Lebensdauer erreichen.


Petra Weißhaupt, Umweltbundesamt











						Solaranlagen schaden Umwelt: Eine Recherche aus Kalifornien zeigt, Solarenergie ist nicht Klima-freundlich, sondern Klima-schädlich - Die Weltwoche
					

Die Solarenergie bringt keine Entlastung der Öko-Bilanz, sondern führt zu einer Belastung. Zu diesem ernüchternden Schluss kommt eine Recherche der Los Angeles Times. Ökologisch schädlich sind Sonnenkollektoren, weil deren Entsorgung problematisch ist. Ein Fotovoltaik-Panel besteht zwar zu 80...




					weltwoche.ch
				




*Übersehen wurde aber, dass die Solaranlagen eine beschränkte Lebenszeit von 25 bis 30 Jahren haben.*





Sparanus schrieb:


> Wusstest du eigentlich, dass in der Zeit in der Dampfschiffe aufkamen diese überall auf der Welt Kohlebunker brauchten?
> Weißt du wie diese versorgt wurden?
> Per Segelschiff.



Das ist ja wohl der lächerlichste Part deiner ganzen Aussage.
Ich vermute mal, du möchtest du damit sagen dass Segelschiffe die BÖSE Kohle mit der "regenerativen" Windkraft transportiert haben.
Wenn das so sein sollte, dann schau dir das hier mal an:









						The True Link Between Carbon-Based Fuels and Quality of Life
					

Quick...what's the most critical problem in the world? No, not that...it's something far more tangible, present day, and life-shortening but has no lobbying group: poverty enabled by a lack of energy. Perhaps for some in the rich West, where all the energy we need is at our fingertips, "too much...




					www.forbes.com
				




*Countries That Emit More CO2 Live Longer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Countries That Use More Electricity Live Longer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mehr Energie bedeutet AUTOMATISCH eine bessere Lebensqualität und eine höhere Lebenserwartung.
Wenn du, oder irgendjemand, auf eine Energiequelle mit weniger Energiedichte zurückgreifen möchte (Segelschiffe, LOL), dann geht damit automatisch ein Verlust an Lebensqualität her. Das ist nun wirklich weitbekannt.


Du möchtest uns also wieder ins vorindustrielle Zeitalter zurückbringen, wo die Menschen aufgrund der geringen Energiedichte der seinerzeit verfügbaren Rohstoffe im Durchschnitt mit 33 Jahren gestorben sind.


EraLife expectancy at birth in years*18th-century England**25–40*18th-century Prussia24.718th-century France27.5–30


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Mehr Energie bedeutet AUTOMATISCH eine bessere Lebensqualität und eine höhere Lebenserwartung.


Korrelation ist nicht Kausalität! Ohne diesen Grundsatz zu verstehen brauchst du dir Statistiken gar nicht erst an zu sehen. Europa ist für die konkrete Behauptung übrigens auch schon ein gutes Gegenbeispiel wenn man es mit den USA vergleicht.

Zu dem Thema Energiedichte nur ein paar Denkanstöße: Welches Kraftwerk kann ich auf Dächern von eh schon bestehenden Häusern montieren? Bzw. wie viel Wohnfläche verliert man wenn man die (Schräg-)Dachfläche eines Hauses bebaut? Und wie viel Wald verliere ich wenn ich ein Windrad auf eine Halde baue?


----------



## AncientSion (21. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Korrelation ist nicht Kausalität! Ohne diesen Grundsatz zu verstehen brauchst du dir Statistiken gar nicht erst an zu sehen. Europa ist für die konkrete Behauptung übrigens auch schon ein gutes Gegenbeispiel wenn man es mit den USA vergleicht.
> 
> Zu dem Thema Energiedichte nur ein paar Denkanstöße: Welches Kraftwerk kann ich auf Dächern von eh schon bestehenden Häusern montieren? Bzw. wie viel Wohnfläche verliert man wenn man die (Schräg-)Dachfläche eines Hauses bebaut? Und wie viel Wald verliere ich wenn ich ein Windrad auf eine Halde baue?


Schau dir mal das Konzept der Entropie an. Wir wenden jeden Tag, jede Sekunde, Energie auf, um der Entropie, quasi dem natürlich Willen des Universums, entgegezuwirken.
*Von daher kann man zweifelsfrei sagen, dass Zugriff auf mehr Energie die Menschheit vorangebracht hat, ist auch völlig logisch.*
Es ist natürlich kein Zufall, dass einhergehend mit der Ausbeutung von Holz, Walöl, Kohle, Gas/Öl und schliesslich der Kernkraft in den westlichen Ländern der Wohlstand und die Lebenserwartung gestiegen ist.

Wenn du das bestreitest, verweigerst du dich einfach der Geschichte der Menschheit der letzten 300 Jahre.

Und wenn nun die Lebensqualität fällt, ist auch klar warum, weil wir seit 20 Jahren Geld verbrennen und ineffizient Energie erzeugen. Die aber wenigstens nachhaltig (LOL) ist.

Aus dem gleichen Grund geht es gewissen Ländern ja so schlecht, weil sie eben noch heute auf "Minder"Energiedichte Rohstoffe angewiesen sind. Wenn die Afrikaner vor 50 Jahren auch haufenweise Kohle, oder Öl gehabt hätten, würden sie heute weniger hungern, eine bessere Lebensqualtität haben und länger leben.
Man muss schon außerordentlich ignorant sein, um anderen Menschen ein gutes, besseres Leben abzusprechen, welches man für sich selber in Anspruch nimmt.

Im übrigen munkelt man glaube ich, dass evolutionär ebenso der Zugriff auf das "Feuer" es dem Menschen ermöglicht wurde, auf mehr Kalorien bzw. eine effizientere Kalorienverwertung (für das Hirn) Zugriff zu bekommen.

Auch da, in der Urzeit, wieder der Beweis: Mehr Energie = Fortschritt. Geht zwar in eine andere Richtung, aber es scheint wohl ein allgemein gültiges Prinzip zu sein, dass mehr Energie besser ist.
Warum man nun auf minderwertige Energiequellen zurückgreifen möchte, die nebenbei die Umwelt zerstören, erschliesst sich mir nicht. Das konnte mir von euch Virtuosen auch bisher keine näherbringen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Lachhaft. Halt dich doch einfach raus, wenn du keine Ahnung.


Ich sage es mal so, bei dem was du hier ablässt hättest du in einem ordentlichen Bildungssystem keinen Hauptschulabschluss bekommen.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Ich denke, du hast nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung, wieviel Energie ein Kernkraftwerk denn nun produziert


In Frankreich produzieren über die Hälfte der AKWs grade 0 
Du solltest mal überlegen warum das einige Land der Welt das dermaßen massiv auf AKWs setzt die größten Energieprobleme Europas hat. Der Anteil der Kernenergie geht weltweit zurück, selbst in den Ländern die noch neue bauen. Warum? Weil es nicht teurer geht als bei AKWs.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Überleg dir mal, wieviele Wälder für 1000 Windturbinen gerodet werden müssen


Hab überlegt: 0


AncientSion schrieb:


> *Übersehen wurde aber, dass die Solaranlagen eine beschränkte Lebenszeit von 25 bis 30 Jahren haben.*


Unsinn, die halten deutlich länger.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, du möchtest du damit sagen dass Segelschiffe die BÖSE Kohle mit der "regenerativen" Windkraft transportiert haben.


Ach ein mangelhaftes Textverständnis hast du auch noch. Schön.

Aber ja das mit dem Kupfer ist schlimm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ne das ist ja ne Uranmiene


----------



## Tschetan (21. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab überlegt: 0


In Deutschlabd existieren wohl 28000 Windkrafträder.

"Wie viele Bäume werden für ein Windrad im Wald abgeholzt?​Wenn ein Windrad im Wald gebaut werden soll, müssen Bäume gerodet werden. Anders als teilweise behauptet, werden aber keine ganzen Wälder für Windparks abgeholzt. Es braucht pro Anlage dauerhaft eine Freifläche von durchschnittlich 0,46 Hektar - weniger als ein Fußballfeld (häufigste Größe eines Fußballfelds: etwas über 0,7 Hektar). Das zeigen Daten von Landesforstbehörden, Windparkbetreibern und Projektenwicklern, die die Fachagentur Windenergie an Land (FA Wind) gesammelt hat. In Bayern liegt der Durchschnitt niedriger: Hier nimmt eine Windkraftanlage bisher durchschnittlich 0,35 Hektar Wald dauerhaft in Anspruch.

Diese Fläche braucht es für das Fundament des Windrads, den Platz für einen Kran für Wartungen und Reparaturen und falls nötig für Zuwege. Für die Bewegung des Rotors muss kein Platz freigehalten werden, weil die modernen Windräder mittlerweile so hoch sind, dass sie sich oberhalb des Waldes drehen."









						#Faktenfuchs: Weniger Waldrodung für Windräder als behauptet
					

Zwei Prozent der Bundesfläche will die Ampelkoalition für Windenergie ausweisen. Manche befürchten nun, ganze Wälder würden gerodet. Das stimmt nicht, recherchiert der #Faktenfuchs. Doch wieviel Wald wird wirklich für die Windkraft abgeholzt?




					www.br.de
				




Mit "0" liegst du um einiges daneben.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mit "0" liegst du um einiges daneben.


Mangelhaftes Leseverständnis.
Ea hat nach "muss" gefragt, nicht nach dem was teilweise gemacht wird.


----------



## Tschetan (21. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mangelhaftes Leseverständnis.
> Ea hat nach "muss" gefragt, nicht nach dem was teilweise gemacht wird.


Scheinbar " muss" gerodet werden?
Du betreibst Haarspalterei. Wir schreiben  darüber was gemacht wird.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Die ach so nachhaltigen und umweltfreundlichen Windräder töten pro Jahr laut NABU ca 100.000 Vögel. Lassen wir es die Hälfte sein, ist vielleicht realistischer. Also 50.000.
> Ist aber egal weil es so schön grün und nachhaltig und das Klima, DAS KLIMA, freut sich.


Es sind und bleiben Mutmaßungen. Auch die NABU hat dazu keine belegbaren Studien. Die NABU schätzt und vermutet. Erst jüngst wurden dazu Rotmilane mit einem Sender ausgestattet um das Flugverhalten zu untersuchen. Man hat beobachtet, dass die Vögel die Windräder stark gemieden haben. Also nein, diese NABUschätzungen sind weit an der Realität vorbei. Abgesehen davon klingt die von dir genannte Zahl nach einem Horrorszenario. Wenn man sollte sich Mal anschauen wie viele Vögel durch Fenster und Katzen getötet werden. Also auch das Argument bleibt reine Panikmache um grüne Energie schlecht zu reden.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Unsinn, die halten deutlich länger.


Fairerweise muss man aber fragen: wie lange werden sie betrieben? Bei den Windrädern ist die selbe Frage angebracht.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man aber fragen: wie lange werden sie betrieben?


Ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gesehen, dass welche im Müll landen. Irgendwer nimmt die immer noch ab und montiert die sich.


----------



## AncientSion (21. August 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Es sind und bleiben Mutmaßungen. Auch die NABU hat dazu keine belegbaren Studien. Die NABU schätzt und vermutet. Erst jüngst wurden dazu Rotmilane mit einem Sender ausgestattet um das Flugverhalten zu untersuchen. Man hat beobachtet, dass die Vögel die Windräder stark gemieden haben. Also nein, diese NABUschätzungen sind weit an der Realität vorbei. Abgesehen davon klingt die von dir genannte Zahl nach einem Horrorszenario. Wenn man sollte sich Mal anschauen wie viele Vögel durch Fenster und Katzen getötet werden. Also auch das Argument bleibt reine Panikmache um grüne Energie schlecht zu reden.



Ja, das ist richtig. Deswegen habe ich die Vermutung des NABU auch großzügig um 50 % reduziert.
Ob nun Vögel gegen eine Scheibe fliegen, ist meines Meinung nach uninteressant, wir können ja nicht das eine Unrecht durch das andere Unrecht relativeren.
Meiner Meinung ist es naheliegend, dass haufenweise riesige Windräder in irgendeiner Form die Umwelt bzw. Biospähre beeinflussen. Und darum geht es. Solarzellen und Windturbinen sind keine nachhaltige, umwelt- und klimaschützende Technologie.

Außerdem, wer eine Glasscheibe in sein Haus setzt, macht dies nicht "um das Klima und die Umwelt zu schützen".
Wer allerdings mit der Begründung des Umwelt/Klimaschutzes Windräder baut, die dann im Vorfeld oder während des Betriebs die Umwelt beeinflussen...ein großer Unterschied für den Vergleich.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man aber fragen: wie lange werden sie betrieben? Bei den Windrädern ist die selbe Frage angebracht.











						Erneuerbare Energien: Wie lange hält eine Windkraftanlage?
					

Im kommenden Jahrzehnt droht Tausenden von Windkraftanlagen die Stilllegung. Dass die technische Lebensdauer auf 20 Jahre begrenzt ist, resultiert aus der gesetzlichen Festlegung des Förderzeitraums.




					www.faz.net
				





*Wie lange hält ein Windrad?*
Dass die technische Lebensdauer auf 20 Jahre begrenzt ist, resultiert aus der gesetzlichen Festlegung des Förderzeitraums. Gerade der Pubertät entwachsen und schon am Ende: 16,5 Jahre betrug die durchschnittliche Lebensdauer stillgelegter Windkraftanlagen nach Angaben der Fachagentur Wind an Land im Jahr 2017.

*Wann muss ein Windrad erneuert werden?*
Nach 20 Jahren Betrieb *müssen* Windräder in der Regel wieder abgebaut werden - ein wachsendes Problem in Deutschland. Die riesigen Rotorblätter sind nur schwer recycelbar, Forscher suchen nach Auswegen. Die Zahlen sind beeindruckend: Mehr als 24.000 Windräder stehen in Deutschland.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gesehen, dass welche im Müll landen. Irgendwer nimmt die immer noch ab und montiert die sich.



Das glaube ich dir gerne, schliesslich informierst du dich ja scheinbar über garnichts richtig, außer vielleicht deine neue Hardware (die sicher auch nachhaltig gebaut wurde, bestimmt ohne Kohle/Öl/Gas, sondern mit Windkraft, oder besser noch, ein Hamsterrad).


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2022)

Die Frage, die hier gestellt werden muss ist auch, _was_ für Bäume überhaupt gefällt werden müssen. Geschützte Waldflächen kommen für Windkraftanlagen gar nicht in Betracht, sondern im Regelfall Baumbestände, die ohnehin zur Holzgewinnung genutzt werden. Sprich, normalerweise wird _geerntet_ und - statt die Stelle wieder mit Nutzhölzern aufzuforsten - eine WKA hingestellt.
Für deren Aufbau wird natürlich schon allein wegen des Zugangs zum Aufstellort mehr Freifläche benötigt als am Ende. Was dann komplett frei bleiben muss, ist der Sockel selbst mit ca. 100 Quadratmetern und eine bleibende Zugangsfläche (Zugangsweg, Kranstellplatz etc.) von 800 bis 1200 Quadratmetern - diese können sich mehrere WKA partiell teilen; sie fallen also nicht für jede einzelne Anlage an.
Der Rest kann zuwachsen und tut das häufig sogar natürlicher, als wenn dort Nutzholz wieder aufgeforstet werden würde.

Und das ist auch gut so, denn Waldbewohner  bleiben in aller Regel auf und unter Wipfelhöhe. Darüber fliegen üblicherweise nur Raubvögel, die auch Beutetiere in den oberen Baumschichten greifen - und dafür gurken die nicht in Rotorhöhe herum. In Rotorhöhe streifen Greifvögel, die auf offenem Land jagen und aus größerer Höhe mehr Fläche überblicken können - aber diese wiederum meiden Hindernisse ohnehin weiträumig, weil diese die Sicht und den Sturzflug behindern.
Dementsprechend sind die tatsächlichen Zahlen (nicht pessimistische Hochrechnungen) für Totfunde im Umfeld von Windkraftanlagen auch sehr überschaubar. Diese kann an sich bei Interesse bei der Länderarbeitsgemeinschaft der Vogelschutzwarten als Excel-Tabelle herunterladen und nach beliebigen Kriterien (Zeitraum, Spezies etc) sortieren.
Um es mal grob zusammenzufassen: Eine "fleißige" freilaufende Katze schafft in einem Jahr mehr tote Vögel als manche Windkraftanlage in 20 Jahren.

Apropos 20 Jahre: Das ist nicht die Lebensdauer einer Windkraftanlage, sondern deren Rentabilitätszeitraum. Und der ist nicht technisch definiert, sondern durch einen ganz simplen Umstand: Betreiber von Windkraftanlagen müssen deren komplette Lebenszyklus von Aufbau über Betrieb bis Entsorgung vorfinanzieren. Der resultierende Spielraum für Gewinne ist damit extrem gering, weshalb es sich nicht lohnt, ein Windkraft mit nachlassender Ausgangsleistung weiter zu betreiben, sondern man quasi genötigt wird, die alte Anlage gegen eine neue zu tauschen. Das ist nicht nur unpraktisch, sondern auch hochgradig wettbewerbsverzerrend, denn _kein einziger_ anderer Energieerzeuger muss unter den selben Auflagen arbeiten. Nicht Kohle und schon gar nicht Kernkraft.
Würde Windkraft dieselben Privilegien genießen wie andere Erzeuger sie über Jahrzehnte genießen durften, könnte man WKA problemlos 40 Jahre und länger betreiben.

Und ja, auch Windkraftanlagen müssen irgendwann entsorgt werden. Allerdings sind sie nicht nur zu weit über 90 Prozent verwertbar, sondern auch auf anderen, weniger gängelnden Märkten weiterverwendbar. An diesen Grad der Zweitverwertung kommt kein anderer Erzeuger heran - noch nicht einmal jetzt, da die Bedingungen für das Recycling noch lange nicht so gut sind, wie sie sein könnten. Im Prinzip kann man WKA mit einen ordentlichen Verwertungssystem und ein paar Veränderungen in der Konstruktion zu annähernd 100 Prozent wiederverwerten.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich die Vermutung des NABU auch großzügig um 50 % reduziert.


Auch dieser Reduzierung widersprechen viele Stimmen. Es gibt dazu keine Studien die eine so hohe Sterberate stützen. Wie gesagt, sind das alles nur Mutmaßungen.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung ist es naheliegend, dass haufenweise riesige Windräder in irgendeiner Form die Umwelt bzw. Biospähre beeinflussen


Daran ist nichts naheliegend außer, dass es deine Meinung ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen. Deine "Utopie" ist genau das, nämlich ein Traum. Mit Solarzellen und Windrädern wird es niemals günstige Energie geben. Die Energie ist unzuverlässig und teuer, was wir an einem 15 Jahre langen Experiment ja nun am eigenen Leib merken.


Was für ein einseitig gefärbtes Geschwurbel.

Wenn wir uns ein bißchen beeilt hätten und nicht von den Stromkonzernen ausgebremst worden wären, hätten wir schon billige, nachhaltige Energie.

Es gibt längst Städte und Dörfer, die keinen Anschluß zum Kraftwerk mehr haben und auch nie wieder brauchen.

Da ich eine kleine Weile im GKN, KKG, Isar 2 und noch ein paar Kernkraftwerken als Revisionsplaner, gleich neben der Warte, gejobbt habe, weiß ich, daß diese Energie nicht abfallfrei ist und nie sein wird (siehe Xe-135 ff.)

Mit 2000 Windkrafträdern wären wir durch, aber die Bremser in Bayern und NRW (Eon, RWE, ...) haben da ihr Ziel voll erreicht.

Aber wenn ich so etwas lese, geht mir der Hut hoch:


> Wenn du das bestreitest, verweigerst du dich einfach der Geschichte der Menschheit der letzten 300 Jahre.


Du hast anscheinend die letzten 40 Jahre nicht miterlebt.
Wer nach Tschernobyl und Fukushima an eine sichere Kernenergie glaubt, dem ist wohl nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Daran ist nichts naheliegend außer, dass es deine Meinung ist.


Nun gut, wir wollen bitte nicht von einem Extrem ins andere rutschen. Ganz ohne (auch schädigenden) Einfluss auf die Umwelt ist kein Eingriff in selbige, also auch keine Technologie zur Energieerzeugung.
Albern wird es dann, wenn faktenwidrig Argumente konstruiert werden, um eine Technologie mit geringen Fußabdruck quasi als Killer hinzustellen.

Weil dabei auch immer gerne der Rotmilan vorgeschoben wird: Dieser hat bundesweit einen stabilen Populationstrend, der seit dem verstärkten Ausbau von Windkraft keinerlei erkennbaren Einbruch erfahren hat. Zwar geht die Population in einigen Regionen tatsächlich zurück, nur sind gerade diese gar keine mit besonderem Windkraftausbau. Da gibt es also keinerlei kausalen Zusammenhang und noch nicht einmal eine erkennbare Korrelation, aber  das hält diverse Interessengruppen nicht davon ab, diesen Punkt zu strapazieren.

Was den NABU angeht, halte deren Hochrechnungen grundsätzlich für diskutabel, aber das ist gar nicht der zentrale Punkt. Selbst der NABU kommt aufgrund seiner pessimistischen Hochrechnungen nicht zu dem Schluss, dass Windkraft des Teufels wäre, sondern dass bei der Standortwahl mehr Umsicht walten müsse. Und dagegen ist erst einmal überhaupt nichts zu sagen.

Am Ende geht es immer darum, die insgesamt schonendste Lösung zu finden, da es nun einmal keine perfekte Lösung gibt.
Inwiefern ausgerechnet Kernkraft die schonendste Lösung sein soll, wenn wir hitzebedingt Niedrigstand in so ziemlich allen Gewässern haben, die Kühlleistung bereitstellen könnten und wenn für ein paar Gramm Uran tonnenweise Gelände umgewühlt, transportiert, gefiltert, gereinigt, aufbereitet etc. werden muss, wäre im Detail zu erklären und bitteschön mit Zahlen zu untermauern.


----------



## Sparanus (22. August 2022)

Zur ach so kurzen Haltbarkeit von PV Zellen 









						Älteste netzgebundene Photovoltaik-Anlage Europas - Solarserver
					

Im Schweizer Kanton Tessin steht die älteste netzgebundene Photovoltaik-Anlage in Europa. 10-kW-Anlage mit fast 500 Quadratmeter Fläche.



					www.solarserver.de


----------



## AncientSion (24. August 2022)

Regional distribution of solar module production  | Statista
					

In 2020, China accounted for 69.8 percent of the global photovoltaic (PV) module production.




					www.statista.com
				




*How much of solar panels are produced in China?
80%*
China's share in all the key manufacturing stages of solar panels exceeds *80%* today, according to the report, and for key elements including polysilicon and wafers, this is set to rise to more than 95% in the coming years, based on current manufacturing capacity under construction.7 Jul 2022


*Is coal used to produce solar panels?*
The production of PVC requires coal, and *coal is also a component used to produce solar panels*. As a result, the photovoltaic cells that are supposed to be helping to reduce our reliance on fossil fuels are contributing to the pollution problem.


*Does China burn coal to make solar panels?*
"*In China that electricity overwhelmingly comes from coal-burning power plants*," says Matthew Dalton, Paris correspondent for the WSJ and author of the article Behind the Rise of US Solar Power, a Mountain of Chinese Coal.27 Sept 2021









						Dirty solar panels are a thing
					

When made in China, solar panels may create more pollution than they'll save over their first few years. Now what?




					www.cnet.com
				







Bitte mehr Solar und Wind, die das Netz destabilisieren und die Kosten vervielfachen. Strompreis in Deutschland von 20 Cent auf jetzt 56 Cent. LÄUFT, danke an "*Die Grünen*". 



Die Energiedichte von Uran (ähnlich der von anderen Kernbrennstoffen) ist extrem hoch. Die Spaltung von 1 kg Uran setzt ca. 24000 Megawattstunden = 24 Millionen Kilowattstunden Wärme frei – gleich viel wie die Verbrennung von ca. 3000 Tonnen Steinkohle.9 Jan 2022

*1 Kilogramm Uran = 3000 TONNEN Steinkohle.*

Wer schaltet sichere, deutsche Kernkraftwerke ab und fährt dafür Kohlemeiler hoch ?
Die Grünen, und ihre Wählerschaft.


Und da sprich noch einer von "Klimaschutz" oder "Umweltschutz".  Aber hier im Forum sieht man ja, wieviele Leute den Quatsch glauben und gerne weiter für Vernichtung von Wohlstand und Umwelt mit GRÜN stimmen


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Wer schaltet sichere, deutsche Kernkraftwerke ab und fährt dafür Kohlemeiler hoch ?
> Die Grünen, und ihre Wählerschaft.


Atomausstieg nach Fukushima gemacht von Union und FDP.
Söder drohte damals mit Rücktritt wenn die AKWs nicht bis Ende 2022 vom Netz gehen.


LÜGNER


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2022)

Dachte, das war Seehofer in 2011, aber beide in einen schwarzen Sack und feste druff = triffste immer den Richtigen


Edit:
Nur mal so am Rande:








						Deutsche Solaranlagen hängen Frankreichs AKW ab
					

Kürzlich rühmt sich Frankreich noch, von russischem Gas unabhängig zu sein. Tatsächlich gibt es 56 Atomkraftwerke im Land, allerdings setzen ihnen Hitze und Alter zu - sodass sie derzeit weniger Strom produzieren als deutsche Solaranlagen.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## AncientSion (24. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Atomausstieg nach Fukushima gemacht von Union und FDP.
> Söder drohte damals mit Rücktritt wenn die AKWs nicht bis Ende 2022 vom Netz gehen.





compisucher schrieb:


> Dachte, das war Seehofer in 2011, aber beide in einen schwarzen Sack und feste druff = triffste immer den Richtigen




Ach Leute, belügt euch doch nicht selber. Der Ausstieg wurde von den Grünen erzwungen, weiß doch jeder.
Und selbst wenn es der liebe Gott höchstpersönlich entschieden hätte.
Strompreis 57 Cent die kWh.


Wir haben heute 3 AKWs, die Ende des Jahres auslaufen und 3 AKWs, die Ende 2021 ausgelaufen sind.
Es tut überhaupt nichts zur Sache, wer das DAMALS entschieden, sondern wer sich *heute weiterhin für KOHLE und gegen KERNKRAFT entscheidet.*










						Habeck: Haben "Gasproblem, kein Stromproblem"
					

Steigende Energiepreise, gedrosselte Gaslieferungen aus Russland, Befürchtungen vor leeren Gasspeichern im Winter: Die Versorgungskrise führt zu einer neuen Diskussion über längere Laufzeiten für Atomkraftwerke. Eine reine Scheindebatte finden einige Grünen-Politiker.




					www.n-tv.de
				












						Robert Habeck zur Atomdebatte: „Wir haben aktuell ein Gasproblem, kein Stromproblem“
					

„Ich vermisse Objektivität“: Im RND-Interview bemängelt Wirtschaftsminister Robert Habeck fehlendes Risikobewusstsein in der Atomdebatte und kritisiert Bayerns Ministerpräsidenten Markus Söder für dessen Äußerungen. In der Gaskrise hält er weitere Entlastungen für unausweichlich.




					www.rnd.de
				








__





						Laden…
					





					www.focus.de
				












						Robert Habecks Realitätsverweigerung - Wir haben kein Stromproblem? Noch nicht!
					

Wirtschaftsminister Robert Habeck behauptet, Deutschland habe kein Stromproblem. Damit will er die Debatte über eine Laufzeitverlängerung der Atomkraftwerke beenden. Doch das gelingt ihm nicht. Denn seine Argumentation ist voller Widersprüche. Und in den Bau- und Elektromärkten werden bereits...




					www.cicero.de
				











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ach, ist das schön, mit dem Wind. Bauen wir einfach das 10x bis 30x der benötigten Kapazität 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gibts ja nicht. Obwohl alles so nachhaltig in Deutschland ist, haben wir 2.5fachen Emissionen.
Diese bösen Emissionen, verbieten sollte man die. Und die Franzosen sollte man auch verbieten, und auch deren Kernkraftwerke.

Oder sind es doch die deutschen Kohlekraftwerke.
Man weiß es nicht.
Man weiß aber einst. Jedes deutsche Atomkraftwerk kann ca 2-3 Kohlekraftwerke ersetzen. Möchte man aber nicht weil IDEALOGIE.
Lieber noch mehr Solarzellen aus China einkaufen, oder Windräder bauen, die auf 3 % der Kapazität laufen.
Das ist nämlich GRÜN !


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Wir haben heute 3 AKWs, die Ende des Jahres auslaufen und 3 AKWs, die Ende 2021 ausgelaufen sind.
> Es tut überhaupt nichts zur Sache, wer das DAMALS entschieden, sondern wer sich *heute weiterhin für KOHLE und gegen KERNKRAFT entscheidet.*


*Du kannst noch so schöne Diagramme ausscheiden und einfügen,
es gibt keine abfallfreie Atomenergie.*

Ich weiß auch nicht, aus welchem Schmierzettel Deine Angaben stammen, hier mal was von der Bundesregierung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Das wiederlegt Dein komischer Geschwurbel völlig.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Der Ausstieg wurde von den Grünen erzwungen, weiß doch jeder.



Klar doch.
Jemand, der weder in der Regierung sitzt, noch jedweden Einfluß in der Wirtschaft hat, erzwingt ein Gesetz zur Abschaffung eines Teils der Wirtschaft.

Wie weltfremd muß man sein um solch offensichtlichen Quatsch zu glauben. 

Paß auf im Urlaub, daß Du nicht vom Scheibenrand fällst.


----------



## AncientSion (24. August 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> diverses



*Wie schon gesagt, vollkommen egal, wer es entschieden hat.* Wir leben im "jetzt" und jetzt haben wir einen Gas- und Strommangel. Und verbrennen Kohle und Gas um Strom zu erzeugen. Derweil verdoppeln sich die Stromkosten aktuell, und an der Börse wird zumindest für das nächste Jahr eine weitere Vervierfachung (aktuell 650 € für die Megawattstunde pronostiziert. Wenn das Eintritt, landen wir bei über 1 € für die Kwh.

Da kannst noch so oft von Schwurbelei ? sprechen, die physikalische Realität kann man nicht mit Platitüden wegsabbeln.

DIe Zahlen oben zur Energieerzeugungs, zu den Emissionen, zu den Kapazitätsfaktoren sind alle über einen Mausklick nachvollziehbar.









						Live 24/7 CO₂ emissions of electricity consumption
					

Electricity Maps is a live 24/7 visualization of where your electricity comes from and how much CO2 was emitted to produce it.




					app.electricitymaps.com
				




Aber mit Zahlen und Fakten habe es grüne Ideologen ja nicht so, man verlässt sich lieber darauf, dass das pfurzende Einhorn die für die Volkswirtschafte benötigte Energie schon irgendwie herbeizaubert.

*Wie gut das funktioniert, sehen wir in der Entwicklung von 2005 bis 2022 schon jetzt.*


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2022)

Vor allem, was genau ist denn jetzt :


AncientSion schrieb:


> IDEALOGIE.


----------



## Mahoy (24. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Das gibts ja nicht. Obwohl alles so nachhaltig in Deutschland ist, haben wir 2.5fachen Emissionen.
> Diese bösen Emissionen, verbieten sollte man die. Und die Franzosen sollte man auch verbieten, und auch deren Kernkraftwerke.


Das Problem mit deinen Quellen ist, dass diese lediglich die Emissionen im Betrieb berücksichtigen, die Äquivalente von Aufbau, Brennstoffgewinnung, Zwischen- und Endlagerung sowie Rückbau komplett unter den Tisch fallen lassen.

Deutschland ist allerdings bei CO2-Ausstoß aufgrund des hohen Kohleanteils tatsächlich recht hoch. Das abzuändern gelingt allerdings über erneuerbare Erzeuger nicht nur wirksamer, sondern auch schneller und kostengünstiger als mit Kernkraft. Sogar dann, wenn man die dazu erforderliche Redundanz (aufgrund der geringeren mittleren Verfügbarkeit)doppelt so groß anlegt wie eigentlich erforderlich.

Jeder deutsche Bürger bezahlt noch heute für Kilowattstunden, die vor 50 Jahren mittels Kernkraft erzeugt wurden. Das wäre vielleicht noch verkraftbar, wenn es nicht absehbar für die nächsten Generationen so bleiben würde. Windkraft hingegen muss vom Betreiber komplett vorfinanziert werden, da bleibt also nichts beim Bürger hängen.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Man weiß aber einst. Jedes deutsche Atomkraftwerk kann ca 2-3 Kohlekraftwerke ersetzen. Möchte man aber nicht weil IDEALOGIE.


Erstens heißt es "Ideologie", auch wenn man's - warum auch immer - in Großbuchstaben schreiben möchte.

Zweitens haben deutsche Kernkraftwerke im Durchschnitt eine Bruttoausgangsleistung von etwa 1400 MW.
Man bräuchte also *zwölf *Kernkraftwerke um *allein die fünf größten* Kohlekraftwerke  Deutschlands zu ersetzen.

Um auch nur _eines _dieser Kernkraftwerke zu bauen, sind im Idealfall zehn Jahre bis zur Inbetriebnahme und 3 bis vier Milliarden Euro pro Meiler fällig.
Zum Vergleich:  2017 wurden _netto_ *4866 MW* allein in Windkraft installiert. Witzigerweise für ebenfalls zwischen 3 und 4 Milliarden Euro Kosten.
 Selbst unter Berücksichtigung der geringeren Verfügbarkeit ist das immer noch die doppelte Leistung für das selbe Geld bei _deutlich_ geringerer Bauzeit.
Der Umstand, dass die Gestehungskosten pro Kilowattstunde nach Installation bei Windkraft nur die Hälfte bis ein Drittel dessen betragen, was bei Kernkraft anfällt, soll aber nicht unerwähnt bleiben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> *Wie schon gesagt, vollkommen egal, wer es entschieden hat.* Wir leben im "jetzt"


Du anscheinend nicht, sonst hättest Du ja sicher auch eine Lösung für die Abfälle der Kernenergie, die uns noch ein paar Millionen Jahre beschäftigen.

Ich weiß was jetzt kommt: noch mehr Kernenergie.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Da kannst noch so oft von Schwurbelei ? sprechen, die physikalische Realität kann man nicht mit Platitüden wegsabbeln.


Realität?
Von Dir?



AncientSion schrieb:


> DIe Zahlen oben zur Energieerzeugungs, zu den Emissionen, zu den Kapazitätsfaktoren sind alle über einen Mausklick nachvollziehbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr komische Seite.
Da halte ich mich lieber an das statische Bundesamt.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Aber mit Zahlen und Fakten habe es grüne Ideologen ja nicht so


Du aber erst recht nicht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Jeder deutsche Bürger bezahlt noch heute für Kilowattstunden, die vor 50 Jahren mittels Kernkraft erzeugt wurden.


So sieht die Realität aus.

Und das strahlende Gesockse muß noch 30 Jahre lang abgebaut werden unter Vollschutz.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zweitens haben deutsche Kernkraftwerke im Durchschnitt eine Bruttoausgangsleistung von etwa 1400 MW.
> Man bräuchte also *zwölf *Kernkraftwerke um *allein die fünf größten* Kohlekraftwerke  Deutschlands zu ersetzen.


Jetzt kommst Du auch noch mit Rechnen, das wird nichts.
Lesen war schon schwer.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich:  2017 wurden _netto_ *4866 MW* allein in Windkraft installiert. Witzigerweise für ebenfalls zwischen 3 und 4 Milliarden Euro Kosten.
> Selbst unter Berücksichtigung der geringeren Verfügbarkeit ist das immer noch die doppelte Leistung für das selbe Geld bei _deutlich_ geringerer Bauzeit.
> Der Umstand, dass die Gestehungskosten pro Kilowattstunde nach Installation bei Windkraft nur die Hälfte bis ein Drittel dessen betragen, was bei Kernkraft anfällt, soll aber nicht unerwähnt bleiben.



Und den strahlenden Dreck mit XE-135 und dessen Freunden hat man auch nicht.


----------



## AncientSion (24. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Problem mit deinen Quellen ist, dass diese lediglich die Emissionen im Betrieb berücksichtigen, die Äquivalente von Aufbau, Brennstoffgewinnung, Zwischen- und Endlagerung sowie Rückbau komplett unter den Tisch fallen lassen.


Okay, meine Quellen sind das Problem...
Wer berechnet denn die Kosten für den Rückbau der Windturbinen, oder die Entsorgung / das Recycling der Solarpanele ? Da habe ich ja bisher gefühlt 10 Links gepostet, wird natürlich geflissentlich übergangen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Deutschland ist allerdings bei CO2-Ausstoß aufgrund des hohen Kohleanteils tatsächlich recht hoch.



"Recht hoch" ist aber eine Verniedlichung, im Vergleich mit Frankreich haben wir 150% höhere Emissionen nur für co2..."recht hoch" ??
Einmal bitte im Mund zergehen lassen. Trotz 15 Jahren "Energiewende" 150 % mehr Schadstoffe, das freut den grünen Umwelt- und Klimaschützer.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das abzuändern gelingt allerdings über erneuerbare Erzeuger nicht nur wirksamer, sondern auch schneller und kostengünstiger als mit Kernkraft. Sogar dann, wenn man die dazu erforderliche Redundanz (aufgrund der geringeren mittleren Verfügbarkeit)doppelt so groß anlegt wie eigentlich erforderlich.



Nicht korrekt. Sie sind nur auf dem Papier günstiger, weil wir seit 15 Jahren mit Subventionen arbeiten. Daher zahlen wir auch 50 Cent für die Kilowattstunde.


Jahr der InbetriebnahmeGrundvergütung [ct/kWh]erhöhte Anfangsvergütung [ct/kWh]Anfangsvergütung im Stauchungsmodell
[ct/kWh]20153,915,419,420163,915,419,420173,915,419,420183,914,918,420193,914,918,4


Das war für Wind, ist für Solar nicht besser.

Und beide leidern unter dem Kapitätsfaktor, der bei Grundlastfähigen Kraftwerken eben nicht bei 3 % oder 15 % liegt.

Kernkraftwerke Laufzeit 60 Jahre, oder 80 Jahre.
Da kommt selbst bei dem optimistischsten Idealogen wohl keine Solarzelle und keine Windturbine mit. Die Hälfte, mit Glück. Danach wird die nächste Solarzelle wieder aus China gekauft. LÄUFT !



Mahoy schrieb:


> Jeder deutsche Bürger bezahlt noch heute für Kilowattstunden, die vor 50 Jahren mittels Kernkraft erzeugt wurden. Das wäre vielleicht noch verkraftbar, wenn es nicht absehbar für die nächsten Generationen so bleiben würde. Windkraft hingegen muss vom Betreiber komplett vorfinanziert werden, da bleibt also nichts beim Bürger hängen.



Selbst wenn es stimmen würde...dafür haben wir 24/7 Strom mit Grundlast. Kleiner Unterschied.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Erstens heißt es "Ideologie", auch wenn man's - warum auch immer - in Großbuchstaben schreiben möchte.


Das stimmt natürlich, ziehens wir uns an Tippfehler hoch.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zweitens haben deutsche Kernkraftwerke im Durchschnitt eine Bruttoausgangsleistung von etwa 1400 MW.
> Man bräuchte also *zwölf *Kernkraftwerke um *allein die fünf größten* Kohlekraftwerke  Deutschlands zu ersetzen.



Wie ich schon mehr wie einmal geschrieben habe, produziert die deutschen AKWs pro Stück um die 1.0 - 1.5 GW, da hast du also Recht.
Beim Rest muss dir allerdings ein Fehler unterlaufen sein, denn die alten deutsche Kohlekraftwerke produzieren im Schnitt um die 0.5 - 0.8 GW, mit Ausnahme von 2 oder 3 Großkraftwerken die glaub ich um die 2-3 GW liegen.

Von daher ist deine Behauptung, 12 (!) AKWs würden 5 KohleKWs in diesem Zusammenhang falsch, außer du nimmst die kleinsten AKWs und verdoppelst die Anzahl der Kohle-Mega-Meiler.


Und selbst wenn diese Behauptung stimmen würde, so fragt man sich doch: Warum jeden Tag mehrere *ZEHNTAUSEND *(!) Tonnen Kohle verbrennen und böse Emissionen freisetzen, wenn es eine Alternative gibt, die günstiger und gesünder ist.
Im Ende ist die Größe eines Kraftwerks auch egal, sondern die Kapazität ist entscheidend.
Wir könnten aktuell min 5 GW mehr erzeugen, im nächsten Jahr sogar 6 GW mehr. Emissionsfrei. Möchten "wir" aber nicht, weil "Atomkraft böse".





Mahoy schrieb:


> Um auch nur _eines _dieser Kernkraftwerke zu bauen, sind im Idealfall zehn Jahre bis zur Inbetriebnahme und 3 bis vier Milliarden Euro pro Meiler fällig.
> Zum Vergleich:  2017 wurden _netto_ *4866 MW* allein in Windkraft installiert. Witzigerweise für ebenfalls zwischen 3 und 4 Milliarden Euro Kosten.
> Selbst unter Berücksichtigung der geringeren Verfügbarkeit ist das immer noch die doppelte Leistung für das selbe Geld bei _deutlich_ geringerer Bauzeit.
> Der Umstand, dass die Gestehungskosten pro Kilowattstunde nach Installation bei Windkraft nur die Hälfte bis ein Drittel dessen betragen, was bei Kernkraft anfällt, soll aber nicht unerwähnt bleiben.



Das ist tatsächlich witzig, offenbart es doch das Problem des ganzen.
Man installiert 5 GW an Leistung um diese dann stellenweise mit 4 % der Kapazität zu fahren.
Krank ? Ja !

Baust du stattdessen ein grundlastfähiges Kraftwerk, hast du eine Effektivität von 80%+,
Du buddelst also 30x soviele Erde im Ausland um 30x soviele Rohstoffe zu beschaffen, spargelst 30x so viele Flächen im Inland, bezahlst 30x soviel Förderung um dann unter Umständen noch keinen Strom haben.

Läuft eben im besten Deutschland aller Zeiten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Siehe da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Selbst im dummen Frankreich laufen die Kernreaktoren aktuell bei ca 50 %.
Nicht bei 4 %. 

Und das wird sich im Winter Richtung 80 % bewegen.


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2022)

Also mich würde ja mal zuallererst ein in sich schlüssiges Entsorgungskonzept für die Brennstabelemente interessieren und die hierzu erwartenden Kosten für die Brennstäbe über die Lagerzeit.
Immerhin reden wir hier über Mio. von Jahren:








						Verbrauchter Kernbrennstoff – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Hier noch die Mengen zur Kalkulation:




__





						Aktueller Bestand radioaktiver Abfälle in Deutschland - BGE
					

Das Aufkommen an radioaktiven Abfällen steigt durch den Rückbau der Kernkraftwerke bis zur Mitte des Jahrhunderts stark an.




					www.bge.de
				




Im Moment haben die noch jahrzehntelang in den aktiven und nicht aktiven AKWs und sonst wo in der Republik herumflaggen:




__





						Zwischenlager (Kerntechnik) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Den ersten Satz im Wicki muss man sich ja mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, konjunkiv hoch 3:
_Wenn Brennelemente keinen Nutzen mehr für die Energieerzeugung in Kernkraftwerken haben, werden sie aus dem Reaktor entladen und in ein Zwischenlager gebracht. Dort werden sie mehrere Jahrzehnte aufbewahrt, bis die Nachzerfallswärme so weit abgeklungen ist, dass die Brennelemente in ein Endlager gebracht werden könnten, wenn es ein Endlager für hochradioaktiven Müll gäbe._

Nur zu, werter @AncientSion, ich harre auf Sinniges aus deiner Feder.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sehr komische Seite.
> Da halte ich mich lieber an das statische Bundesamt.


Ne electricitymap ist schon okay


AncientSion schrieb:


> Einmal bitte im Mund zergehen lassen. Trotz 15 Jahren "Energiewende" 150 % mehr Schadstoffe, das freut den grünen Umwelt- und Klimaschützer.


CO2 ist ein Treibhausgas, aber in dem Sinne kein Schadstoff. Dir fehlen einfach Grundlagen....


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ne electricitymap ist schon okay


Hauptsache, was Handfestes ohne Phantasiezahlen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> CO2 ist ein Treibhausgas, aber in dem Sinne kein Schadstoff. Dir fehlen einfach Grundlagen....


Denke ich auch und tschüß.


----------



## AncientSion (24. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also mich würde ja mal zuallererst ein in sich schlüssiges Entsorgungskonzept für die Brennstabelemente interessieren und die hierzu erwartenden Kosten für die Brennstäbe über die Lagerzeit.
> Immerhin reden wir hier über Mio. von Jahren:
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Windenergie, 6 % der Kapazität werden genutzt. PERFEKT. Danke, Wind.



-
-
-



Kümmer dich doch erst mal um meine ganzen anderen Punkte, statt die alte Leier von der Entsorgung auszupacken.









						Finnland: Endlager um die Ecke
					

Der kleine Ort Eurajoki in Südfinnland bekommt ein Endlager für radioaktiven Abfall - die Bevölkerung unterstützt das. Über die Debatte, die in Deutschland geführt wird, wundert man sich dort. Von Christian Blenker.




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Endlager Olkiluoto – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				












						Finnland baut erstes atomares Endlager - thisisFINLAND
					

Wer Atom sagt, muss auch Endlager sagen. Finnland ist dabei, das erste Endlager für hoch radioaktiven Atommüll zu bauen.




					finland.fi
				




Das "Problem" ist gelöst. Vielleicht nicht im Kopf eines grünen Ideologen, aber doch im Kopf der Finnen und Japaner.



Ach ja, Japan. Die spinnen dort ja auch:









						Japan plant Bau neuer Atomkraftwerke
					

Die Energiekrise sorgt in Japan für ein Umdenken. Elf Jahre nach dem Atom-GAU von Fukushima setzt das Land wieder auf Kernkraft.




					www.fr.de
				












						Japan erwägt Berichten zufolge den Bau neuer Atomkraftwerke
					

Die Laufzeit bestehender Kraftwerke soll zudem auf über 60 Jahre verlängert werden. Es ist eine Abkehr von der bisherigen Linie Tokios




					www.derstandard.de
				





Was denken diese Dummköpfe sich. Wollen einfach sichere, bezahlbare Energie haben ? NEIN sagt der Deutsche !









						Japan signals return to nuclear power to stabilise energy supply
					

Japan will restart more idled nuclear plants and look at developing next-generation reactors, Prime Minister Fumio Kishida said on Wednesday, setting the stage for a major policy shift on nuclear energy a decade after the Fukushima disaster.




					www.reuters.com
				












						Japan Aims Major Shift Back to Nuclear to Avoid New Power Woes
					

Japan is planning a dramatic shift back to nuclear power more than a decade on from the Fukushima disaster, aiming to restart a sweep of idled reactors and to develop new plants using next-generation technologies.




					www.bloomberg.com
				












						Japan just signaled a big shift in its post-Fukushima future
					

Japan is targeting carbon neutrality by the year 2050.




					www.cnbc.com
				








15 Jahre massive Förderung von "EE". Jetzt keine Versorgungssicherheit und keinen günstigen Strom, stattdessen keinen Strom, extrem teuren Strom und Abhängkeit von China oder Ländern, die für uns Rohstoffe für Windturbinen abbauen.
Wie lange wollen wir den Irrweg weitergehen ? Wenn 15 Jahre nicht gereicht haben, und das ist offensichtlich, ist nach 20 Jahren Schluss ? Odr müssen es 25 oder 30 Jahren sein ?

Mehr Solarpanele, Windräder und vorallem KOHLEKRAFTWERKE.
Deutschland, weiter so.

Solange der Architekt des Threads das ein oder andere autarke Haus bauen kann, ist alles in Ordnung. Wenn interessieren schon Rentner oder Mittel/Geringverdiener sowie deren Sorgen.
Weg mit dem Pöbel, auf bezahlbare Energie sollten die eh keinen Anspruch haben.


----------



## Mahoy (24. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Okay, meine Quellen sind das Problem...
> Wer berechnet denn die Kosten für den Rückbau der Windturbinen, oder die Entsorgung / das Recycling der Solarpanele ? Da habe ich ja bisher gefühlt 10 Links gepostet, wird natürlich geflissentlich übergangen.


Die genauen Kosten sind unerheblich. Laut Gesetz muss der Betreiber die veranschlagten Mittel im Vorfeld hinterlegen und haftet für alle darüber hinaus enstehenden Kosten für Rückbau und Entsorgung. Hätte man das bei Kernkraft genauso gehandhabt, wäre in Deutschland kein einziger Meiler an Netz gegangen.

Und würde man das für zukünftige Meiler so handhaben, sähe es genauso aus.
Was meinst du wohl, warum die Betreiber (!) der Kernkraftwerke bezüglich eines Weiterbetriebs eher zurückhaltend sind und schon mal vorsorglich "angemessene" staatliche Unterstützung und Sicherheiten für deine etwaigen Weiterbetrieb eingefordert haben?



AncientSion schrieb:


> "Recht hoch" ist aber eine Verniedlichung, im Vergleich mit Frankreich haben wir 150% höhere Emissionen nur für co2..."recht hoch" ??
> Einmal bitte im Mund zergehen lassen. Trotz 15 Jahren "Energiewende" 150 % mehr Schadstoffe, das freut den grünen Umwelt- und Klimaschützer.


15 Jahre Energiewende unter der GroKo mit zwei Schritten zurück für jeden Schritt vorwärts und üppigen Entgegenkommen für Kohle als Energieträger; dazu ein übers Knie gebrochener Atomausstieg unter Schwarz-Gelb.

Davor unter Rot-Grün (Und das war nun wirklich auch keine Regierung, die besonderen Anlaß zur Freude gab ...) wurde die Energiewende Zug-um-Zug beschlossen. Kraftwerke sollten erst außer Betrieb gehen dürfen, wenn die Alternative definitiv ans Netz gehen kann. Dieses grundlegend sinnvolle Konzept haben Schwarz-Gelb und anschließend Schwarz-Rot ausgehebelt. Und egal wie oft du versuchst, diesen Fakt zu relativieren, er bleibt bestehen.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Nicht korrekt. Sie sind nur auf dem Papier günstiger, weil wir seit 15 Jahren mit Subventionen arbeiten. Daher zahlen wir auch 50 Cent für die Kilowattstunde.


Einmal abgesehen davon, dass auch Kernkraft seit ihrer Einführung massiv subventioniert und anschließend Bestandsschutz genossen, kann ich dir nur empfehlen, deren Rückbau- und Entsorgungskosten, die zu Lasten der Öffentlichen Hand gehen, auf die bis dato mittels Kernkraft erzeugten Kilowattstunden umlegen.

Aber setz' dich besser vorher hin.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Kernkraftwerke Laufzeit 60 Jahre, oder 80 Jahre.


Unsinn. Die übliche Betriebsdauer liegt bei 40 Jahren, die sich _möglicherweise_ bei einigen wenigen Anlagen auf 60 Jahre erweitern lässt, wobei diesbezügliche Erwägungen nie über das Projektstadium hinaus kamen.

Das bist dato "dienstälteste" Kernkraftwerk Oldbury arbeitete 45 Jahre - allerdings auch nur dann, wenn man vorherige Teilabschaltungen nicht mitzählt.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Beim Rest muss dir allerdings ein Fehler unterlaufen sein, denn die alten deutsche Kohlekraftwerke produzieren im Schnitt um die 0.5 - 0.8 GW, mit Ausnahme von 2 oder 3 Großkraftwerken die glaub ich um die 2-3 GW liegen.


Und der Schnitt ändert genau was? Selbstverständlich gibt es viele kleinere Kohlekraftwerke, die den  Durchschnittswert drücken. Relevant ist jedoch, dass allein das derzeit größte deutsche Kohlekraftwerk mehr Energie erzeugen kann als die verbleibenden drei Kernkraftwerke und selbst auf dem Höhepunkt der deutschen Atomstromerzeugung die kombinierte Leistung sämtlicher aktiven Atomkraftwerke gerade einmal der der fünf größten Kohlekraftwerke entsprach.

Und wenn du es unbedingt bundesweit summieren möchtest: Derzeit werden in Deutschland knapp 150 TWh mittels Kohle erzeugt. Um Kohle duch Kernkraft zu ersetzen, brauchst du folglich über *100* Druckwasserreaktoren mit je 1400 MW Nettoausgangsleistung.

Womit deine ursprüngliche Aussage - wieder einmal - ins Reich der Legende gehört.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn diese Behauptung stimmen würde, so fragt man sich doch: Warum jeden Tag mehrere *ZEHNTAUSEND *(!) Tonnen Kohle verbrennen und böse Emissionen freisetzen, wenn es eine Alternative gibt, die günstiger und gesünder ist.


Und diese günstigere und gesündere Alternative wären EE-Anlagen. 



AncientSion schrieb:


> Im Ende ist die Größe eines Kraftwerks auch egal, sondern die Kapazität ist entscheidend.


Eben. Und wenn ich für 3 bis 4 Milliarden Euro in einem Jahr 4866 MW allein in Windkraft mit Gestehungskosten von 3,99 bis 8,23 Cent pro/kWh ausbauen kann, dann brauche ich nicht zehn Jahre an einem Kernkraftwerk basteln, welches 1400 MW bei Gestehungskosten von 13 bis 42 Cent pro kWh liefert.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Wir könnten aktuell min 5 GW mehr erzeugen, im nächsten Jahr sogar 6 GW mehr. Emissionsfrei. Möchten "wir" aber nicht, weil "Atomkraft böse".


Kernkraft ist mit "3,7 bis 110 Gramm CO2-Äquivalenten pro Kilowattstunde mit einem ⁠Median⁠ von 12 CO2-Äquivalenten pro Kilowattstunde" (Quelle: Umweltbundesamt) alles andere als "emissionsfrei".

Windkraft, um jetzt einmal bei diesem Beispiel zu bleiben, liegt mit 11g CO2-Äquivalenten pro kWh zwar nicht grundsätzlich, jedoch verlässlich niedriger.


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> ...


Ein drei oder viermal gepostetes Bild beantwortet nicht die Frage der Endlagerung - keinen Plan?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ne electricitymap ist schon okay
> 
> CO2 ist ein Treibhausgas, aber in dem Sinne kein Schadstoff. Dir fehlen einfach Grundlagen....


Aber, hallo, die Elementaren sogar...
Der Witz ist, ohne CO2 gäbe es uns gar nicht, weil die Flora nix zu beissen hätte...


----------



## AncientSion (25. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> 15 Jahre Energiewende unter der GroKo mit zwei Schritten zurück für jeden Schritt vorwärts und üppigen Entgegenkommen für Kohle als Energieträger; dazu ein übers Knie gebrochener Atomausstieg unter Schwarz-Gelb.
> 
> Davor unter Rot-Grün (Und das war nun wirklich auch keine Regierung, die besonderen Anlaß zur Freude gab ...) wurde die Energiewende Zug-um-Zug beschlossen. Kraftwerke sollten erst außer Betrieb gehen dürfen, wenn die Alternative definitiv ans Netz gehen kann. Dieses grundlegend sinnvolle Konzept haben Schwarz-Gelb und anschließend Schwarz-Rot ausgehebelt. Und egal wie oft du versuchst, diesen Fakt zu relativieren, er bleibt bestehen.



Da gebe ich dir einmal Recht, man hätte die Atomkraftwerke eben nicht voreilig abstellen dürfen. Das hat Merkel zu verantworten, die den Grünen die Angriffsfläche nehmen wollte. Also ja, das hat die die CDU zu verantworten, allerdings liegt die wahre Verantwortung bei den Grünen.
Jeder weiß ja, dass die Grünen als Anti-Atom-Partei entstanden sind. Aus dem gleichen Grund wehren sie auch heute (heute!), Deutschland weitere günstigere Energie in Form des Weiterbetriebs der vorhanden AKWs zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Aber ja, vordergründung hat die Entscheidung Angela "Die Raute" Merkel getroffen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Unsinn. Die übliche Betriebsdauer liegt bei 40 Jahren, die sich _möglicherweise_ bei einigen wenigen Anlagen auf 60 Jahre erweitern lässt, wobei diesbezügliche Erwägungen nie über das Projektstadium hinaus kamen.
> 
> Das bist dato "dienstälteste" Kernkraftwerk Oldbury arbeitete 45 Jahre - allerdings auch nur dann, wenn man vorherige Teilabschaltungen nicht mitzählt.



Habe ich auch schon 3x gepostet, aber für dich gerne nochmal:









						IAEA Data Animation: Nuclear Power Plant Life Extensions Enable Clean Energy Transition
					

A new IAEA data animation shows that extending the life of existing nuclear power plants significantly increases the availability of reliable low carbon power, helping to meet climate goals and the transition to clean energy by 2050.




					www.iaea.org
				












						A life extension to 80 years approved for the two units in Surry nuclear power plant in the United States - Foro Nuclear
					






					www.foronuclear.org
				












						Japan mulls extending maximum nuclear reactor lifespan beyond 60 years
					

Japan is considering extending the maximum service period for its nuclear reactors beyond 60 years due to anticipated public opposition to the construction of new plants, sources say.




					english.kyodonews.net
				




Sagen wir mal 60 Jahre, und persönlich gehe von 80 Jahren aus. Und das wird sich auch bewahrheiten.

Genügen dir 4 Links, oder soll ich 10 andere Quellen raussuchen ?




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und der Schnitt ändert genau was? Selbstverständlich gibt es viele kleinere Kohlekraftwerke, die den  Durchschnittswert drücken. Relevant ist jedoch, dass allein das derzeit größte deutsche Kohlekraftwerk mehr Energie erzeugen kann als die verbleibenden drei Kernkraftwerke und selbst auf dem Höhepunkt der deutschen Atomstromerzeugung die kombinierte Leistung sämtlicher aktiven Atomkraftwerke gerade einmal der der fünf größten Kohlekraftwerke entsprach.
> 
> Und wenn du es unbedingt bundesweit summieren möchtest: Derzeit werden in Deutschland knapp 150 TWh mittels Kohle erzeugt. Um Kohle duch Kernkraft zu ersetzen, brauchst du folglich über *100* Druckwasserreaktoren mit je 1400 MW Nettoausgangsleistung.
> 
> Womit deine ursprüngliche Aussage - wieder einmal - ins Reich der Legende gehört.



Ok, und wo ist das Problem ?
Lass uns neue Kernkraftwerke bauen. Lass uns günstigen und emissionsfreien Strom erzeugen. Lass uns "gute" Arbeitsplätze erzeugen.
Wir haben dann eine Energiequelle, die 24/7 Strom erzeugt, die Industrie muss nicht abwandern oder die Produktion drosseln (wie es heute passiert, habe ich auch schon 6x Links gepostet) und wir müssen dafür auch nicht aus China importieren oder in Peru und Chile durch Kinderarbeit Rohstoffe ausbuddeln lassen.

Auch zur Energiedichte von Uran habe ich einige Links gepostet. Und dies kann/wird in Australien und Canada mit guten Sicherheitsstandards abgebaut.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und diese günstigere und gesündere Alternative wären EE-Anlagen.


*Natürlich. So günstig und so sicher, dass wir pro Kilowattstunde 57 Cent bezahlen und gleichzeitig in unseren Kohkekraftwerken Steinkohle verbrennen.* Sichere, nachhaltige, grüne, gesunde, Steinkohle.
Bitte mal googeln "Lignite". Die minderwertigste Form der Kohle.

Es ist ja alles so gesund und günstig mit diesen "EE"-Anlagen.




Ups. Alles so Grün in Deutschland.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4x Emissionen, und das bezieht sich nur auf das co2. Den ganzen Rotz, der beim verbrennen von Kohle ausgepustet wird, erwähnt man besser gar nicht.
Und das obwohl die Franzosen auf 50 % fahren und bei uns die Kohlekraftwerke erst noch in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen richtig anlaufen.
Glückwunsch, da haben die Grünen und ihre Wähler ja mal eine richtige Emissionsbombe abgeworfen. Quasi der Jackpot des Klimaschutzes.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super, 13 % der Kapazität werden genutzt. Läuft ja.




Oh schau mal einer, die Kernkraft...die machen ja Strom. Aber bösen Atromstrom. Bah. Ekelig. Weg damit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Wer das Klima "schützen" will , und nicht für Kernkraft ist, wil das Klima eben nicht schützen. Die Zahlen sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache. Aber die grünen Idealogen wollen nicht das Klima schützen, sondern eben ihre eigene Ideologie, ohne Sinn und Verstand.

Deswegen spielen Emissionen auch nur vordergründig eine Rolle, nämlich wenn es der eigenenen Argumentation grade passt. Anderfalls würde niemand Kohlekraftwerke anschmeißen, und Atomkraftwerke runterfahren bzw. nicht anfahren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Lass uns neue Kernkraftwerke bauen. Lass uns günstigen und emissionsfreien Strom erzeugen.


Es gibt keine emissionsfreien Kernkraftwerke.

- Atommüll für Millionen von Jahren
- radioaktive Edelgase (was denkst Du, warum die alle einen 200m hohen Abluftkamin haben?),
- aktiver Abfall beim Abbau,
...

Wieviel mal noch?


----------



## fipS09 (25. August 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt keine emissionsfreien Kernkraftwerke.
> 
> - Atommüll für Millionen von Jahren
> - radioaktive Edelgase (was denkst Du, warum die alle einen 200m hohen Abluftkamin haben?),
> ...



Ich mag das 57ct/kwh Argument am meisten, vor allem immer mit Verweis auf Frankreich, wo die kwh nur dank staatlicher Deckelung günstiger als bei uns ist.


----------



## AncientSion (25. August 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt keine emissionsfreien Kernkraftwerke.
> 
> - Atommüll für Millionen von Jahren
> - radioaktive Edelgase (was denkst Du, warum die alle einen 200m hohen Abluftkamin haben?),
> ...



Upps, das sieht der ein oder andere Fachmann anders als "wuselsurfer" aus dem Internet.

Bezieht man Bau, Instandhaltung und Entsorgung in die Emissionsberechnung mit ein, ergeben sich pro Kilowattstunde folgende CO2-Werte: Kohle und Co.: rund 1.150 Gramm, Wind und Wasser: 86 Gramm und Atomenergie sorgt für 12 Gramm




Alternativ das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Alternativ das hier:

Lifecycle CO2 emissions per kWh, EU28 countries, according to UNECE 2020.[5]

TechnologygCO2eq/kWhHard coalPC, without CCS1000Natural gasNGCC, without CCS430Hydro660 MW [6]150Nuclearaverage5.1CSPtower22PVpoly-Si, ground-mounted37Windonshore12offshore, concrete foundation14offshore, steel foundation13




Schade, da liegt die Kernkraft überall unter der wunderbaren, nachhaltigen, grünen, gesunden Wind- und Sonnenenergie. Und dabei ist nicht mal berücksichtigt, dass ein Windrad in Deutschland auf 10% Kapazität löuft 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Ist aber egal, Wissenschaft und Fakten haben Grüne Idealogen noch nie interessiert.
Stattdessen schmeißen die Grünen lieber die Kohlekraftwerke an.*


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Upps, das sieht der ein oder andere Fachmann anders als "wuselsurfer" aus dem Internet.


Die "Fachmänner" haben dann wohl Physik und Chemie abgewählt in de Schule.
Wie lange warst Du denn im Kraftwerk beschäftigt?
Hast Du das Handbuch gelesen?
Ich schon.

Ach nee, geht ja nicht, Du wärst nicht durch die Sicherheitsschleuse gekommen.

Scheinbar weißt Du nicht mal, daß die enstehenden, chemisch nicht bindbaren, radioaktiven Edelgase aus dem Abluftkamin kommen.

Ich war zwar nur 10 Jahre in der Revisionsplanung, aber daß der Abfall sehr lange strahlt und die Innereien nach dem Abbau auch *weiß *ich.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Bezieht man Bau, Instandhaltung und Entsorgung in die Emissionsberechnung mit ein, ergeben sich pro Kilowattstunde ...


Laß doch mal die Schönrechnerei weg.

Die Abfälle strahlen.
Das passiert bei keiner anderen Energieerzeugung so konzentriert.
Und es gibt ein Problem damit, sie sehr lange sicher zu lagern.

Ich gehöre keiner Partei an oder vertrete deren Ideologien, wie Du scheinbar.


----------



## AncientSion (25. August 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Laß doch mal die Schönrechnerei weg.



Klar, erst willst du Zahlen, dann liefere ich dir Zahlen aus mehreren Quellen, Post für Post, und dann soll ich die Schönrechnerei weglassen 
Entscheid dich doch einfach. Müsstest du Zahlen und Fakten ? Oder irgendwelche grünen Märchen ? Oder doch lieber was vom Sandmännchen ?




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Abfälle strahlen.
> Das passiert bei keiner anderen Energieerzeugung so konzentriert.
> Und es gibt ein Problem damit, sie sehr lange sicher zu lagern.



Keine Ahnung, wie die Japaner das seit 50 Jahren machen. Oder wie Deutschland es für 40 Jahre gemacht habe. Ich kann zumindest bei der Mehrzahl der Einwohner keine Strahlungsschäden feststellen.


Du bist aber wohl erst seit wenigen Stunden hier im Thread unterwegs. Ich poste das nur für dich einfach nochmal. Man kann verstehen, dass die Menge an Informationen den oder anderen grünen Ideologen überfordert.
Das ist das neuste finnische Lager, nach meiner Erinnerung qausi tief in einen Berg eingegraben. Scheint zu klappen, denn das Lager ist meines Wissens fertig und abgenommen.










						Finnland: Endlager um die Ecke
					

Der kleine Ort Eurajoki in Südfinnland bekommt ein Endlager für radioaktiven Abfall - die Bevölkerung unterstützt das. Über die Debatte, die in Deutschland geführt wird, wundert man sich dort. Von Christian Blenker.




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Endlager Olkiluoto – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				












						Finnland baut erstes atomares Endlager - thisisFINLAND
					

Wer Atom sagt, muss auch Endlager sagen. Finnland ist dabei, das erste Endlager für hoch radioaktiven Atommüll zu bauen.




					finland.fi


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Du bist aber wohl erst seit wenigen Stunden hier im Thread unterwegs.



Der Thread wurde am 12.05.2022 vom user @Sparanus initiiert.
@AncientSion ist mit Beitrag 320 seit  dem 18.08.2022 in diesem Thread unterwegs
@wuselsurfer ist mit dem Beitrag 338 seit dem 18.08.2022 in diesem Thread unterwegs

Wäre mir jetzt neu, dass in diesem Forum irgendwas wie "Alter vor Schönheit" im Recht haben wollen gelten würde.

Back to topic:
Fissionskraftwerke gibt es in D. noch genau drei Stück.
Gesellschaftspolitisch kann man sich über das Abschalten zum 31.12.2022 oder Streckbetrieb bis Brennstoffende oder über eine Revisionsentscheidung zum Weiterbetrieb der vorhandenen AKWs unterhalten.

Mit einem Anteil von ca. 5% des Strombedarfs und c. 1% des Wärmebedarfs (über Kommazahlen braucht man sich nicht unterhalten) sind sie sinnfrei in der Diskussion bzgl. einer Ersatzmaßnahme für das Thema Gasversorgung.
Einzig das Thema Absicherung des republikanischen Strombedarfs ist eine Entscheidungsgrundlage.

Da eigentlich nur Zwei volle Last fahren und das Dritte lediglich Stromschwankungen im Grundlastbetrieb ausgleicht, ist es darüber hinaus ein Thema der Spitzenlast und mitnichten ein Thema der Grundlastversorgung.

Einen konkreten Lösungsvorschlag zur Entsorgung in einem Endlager oder anderweitiger Entsorgung/Weiterverwendung inkl. Nennung der ca. Lager- und Überwachungskosten für die nächsten 1.000 Jahre habe ich wohl überlesen...

Da @wuselsurfer ganz offensichtlich in der Thematik AKW "ein wenig" drinnen steckt, wird er wohl bestätigen können, dass für ein evtl. avisierter Neubau eines AKWs nach evtl. geänderter Meinungsbildung in der BR die etwa 5 Jahre Raumordnungs- und Planfeststellverfahren, ca. 2 Jahre Baugenehmigung analog zu z. B. S21 bedarf und der Bau als solcher, je nach avisierter Leistung, irgendwas um die 5-8 Jahre dauern wird.

Bestenfalls darf ich anmaßend 12 Jahre festhalten, also ein Zeitraum der sich mehr oder weniger als irrelevant für das Topic "Der Energiewende Thread" erweist.


----------



## Mahoy (25. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon 3x gepostet, aber für dich gerne nochmal:


Jetzt musst du nur noch den Unterschied zwischen einem Vorhaben, der dazugehörigen Projektion und der Praxis begreifen. Menschen können auch 100 Jahre alt werden und dann noch guter Gesundheit sein; aber die wenigsten Menschen schaffen das.

Bei Menschen ist das eine Frage der genetischen Anlage, des eigenen Lebenswandels und der äußeren Bedingungen (Lebensumfeld, medizinische Versorgung, Pflege etc.). Das entspricht der Konstruktion, der Betriebsbelastung und der Wartung eines Kernkaftwerks, die dann meinetwegen auch 80 Jahre bei gutem Zustand laufen _können_, es aber deswegen nicht unbedingt _werden_.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Ok, und wo ist das Problem ?
> Lass uns neue Kernkraftwerke bauen. Lass uns günstigen und emissionsfreien Strom erzeugen. Lass uns "gute" Arbeitsplätze erzeugen.


Sehe ich auch so.
Lass uns daher Windkraftanlagen bauen. Sie sind, wie ich dir oben dargelegt habe, wie du aber - wieder einmal - übergangen hast, im Median emissionsärmer und haben pro Kilowattstunde die kürzere Bauzeit und die geringeren Gestehungskosten.



AncientSion schrieb:


> *Natürlich. So günstig und so sicher, dass wir pro Kilowattstunde 57 Cent bezahlen und gleichzeitig in unseren Kohkekraftwerken Steinkohle verbrennen.* Sichere, nachhaltige, grüne, gesunde, Steinkohle.
> Bitte mal googeln "Lignite". Die minderwertigste Form der Kohle.


Ich dachte bisher, du meinst da ironisch, aber du verstehst es tatsächlich nicht, oder? Strom_preis_ und Strom_kosten_ sind zwei paar Schuhe. Was den Strom_preis_ derzeit so hoch macht, ist hauptsächlich dem Umstand geschuldet, dass die Strom_kosten_ - darunter auch die zur Erzeugung von Kernkraft - jahrzehntelang _nicht_ über den Strompreis weitergereicht wurden. Sie wurden in den Posten der Zukunftskosten verschoben. Und jetzt hat uns die Zukunft eingeholt und die Leute aus dem Mustopf wundern sich, warum die Kosten genau da sind, wo man sie hingeschoben hat.

Noch einmal: Atomstrom ist teuer. Der Bau von Kernkraftwerken ist teuer. Der  Kernbrennstoff ist teuer (und wird angesichts der geopolitischen Entwicklungen noch teurer). Rückbau und Entsorgung sind teuer. Und weil es außerdem noch lange dauert, bis ein Kernkraftwerk tatsächlich Energie einspeist und in Deutschland _noch nie_ ein Kernkraftwerk allein mit Investitionen des jeweiligen Betreibers an Netz ging, ist es volkswirtschaftlich gesehen Schwachsinn, unsere Stromversorgung hauptsächlich auf Kernkraft aufzubauen.

Das bedeutet - zumindest für mich - nicht, dass Kernkraft grundsätzlich keine Platz haben darf. Vielleicht ist sie tatsächlich eine Möglichkeit, die Grundlast mitzutragen. Dafür wären aber ein paar Probleme zu lösen, die seit rund 70 Jahren ungelöst geblieben sind.
Und nein, das kannst du nicht den Grünen anlasten. Auch CDU-, FPD- und sogar AfD-Wähler möchten beispielsweise mehrheitlich kein Endlager vor der Haustür haben. Es meinen zwar Einige, dass es sichere Lagerstätten gäbe und womöglich stimmt das sogar, aber die geeigneten Standorte sind, egal wer gerade spricht, immer _anderswo_.

Und wo bleiben eigentlich die neuartigen Kernkraftwerke? Das diese in Bälde kommen würden, habe ich das erste Mal im zarten Alter von ungefähr 11 Jahren bewusst wahrgenommen. Da hat Helmut Schmidt gerade Willy Brandt als Bundeskanzler abgelöst und als ich damals meinen Vater fragte, was es mit diesen neuartigen Reaktoren auf sich hätte, meinte er, das hätte er als Jugendlicher auch schon gehört.
Tatsächlich betreiben wir aber immer noch überdimensionierte Schnellkochtöpfe und alles andere sind Versuchsreaktoren, bei dem selbst die optimistischsten Projekteilnehmer nicht von einer kommerziellen Nutzung vor 2070 ausgehen. Angesichts früherer Prognosen verzeihe man mir, das ich die jetzigen mit Vorsicht genieße.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Deswegen spielen Emissionen auch nur vordergründig eine Rolle, nämlich wenn es der eigenenen Argumentation grade passt. Anderfalls würde niemand Kohlekraftwerke anschmeißen, und Atomkraftwerke runterfahren bzw. nicht anfahren.


Ich habe dir vorgerechnet, dass Kernkraft in Deutschland _niemals_ in der Lage war, Kohle vollständig zu ersetzen. Jetzt werden Kohlekraftwerke aus der Reserve geholt, weil diese 1.) von der Leistung her in der Lage sind, die Wärme- und Energielücke zu schließen und dies 2.) zeitnah schaffen.

Könnte Kernkraft das auch? - Nein, das kann sie nicht.
Die Leistung der noch laufenden oder theoretisch wieder in Betrieb nehmbaren Kernkraftwerke ist insgesamt zu gering, um die Lücke zu schließen.
Die Betreiber selbst mauern und verweisen auf unzählige betriebliche und logistische Probleme - deiner schlichten Denkart nach müssen es dann wohl grüne Ideologen sein.
Neue Brennelemente gibt es - vielleicht - frühestens Ende kommenden Jahres (genaue Beschaffungskosten lagebedingt noch unbekannt), also wäre Streckbetrieb angesagt und somit _noch einmal_ weniger Nettoleistung von insgesamt ohnehin zu wenig.

Und neue Kernkraftwerke? Die in frühestens zehn Jahren Strom liefern? Und das auch nur dann, wenn es bei uns keine Pleitenserie wie in Frankreich gibt, wo Bauzeit und Kosten explodieren, die Regierung dem staatlichen Versorger schon einen Persilschein ausstellt, einige Sicherheitsbestimmungen ignorieren zu dürfen und es trotzdem nicht klappt? - Danke, aber nein danke.
Ich hätte nichts gegen einen Weiterbetrieb der verbleibenden Meiler, wenn das etwas bringen würde. Aber für einen Circle Jerk der Kernkraft-Fans und bayerischer Lokalfürsten, bei dem ansonsten nicht herumkommt, sind der bundesweit anfallende Aufwand und die Kosten zu hoch.

Was wir jetzt brauchen, ist eine Wind-und Solar-Offensive. Ausbau wie in den Jahren 2016 bis 2018 und damit Redundanz bis zum Abwinken. Damit einher gehende eine Modernisierung der Netze, damit der Strom, der irgendwo erzeugt wird, auch da ankommt, wo er gerade gebraucht wird. Möglichst viel elektrisch betreiben und die Gasreserven  für die Grundlastsicherung nutzen. Mit voranschreitendem Ausbau Erdgas sukzessive durch Wasserstoff ersetzen.

Parallel dazu könnten meinetwegen Kernkaftwerke gebaut werden. Zur Abwechslung aber mal aufs komplette geschäftliche Risiko der Betreiber. Wenn diese vom ersten Spatenstich bis hin zur Entsorgung alles konzeptionell vorlegen, installieren und finanzieren und dann noch Atomstrom zu einem attraktiven Preis anbieten können, hätten sie meinen ausdrücklichen Segen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Oder irgendwelche grünen Märchen ?


Wie wäre es, wen Du mit dem abfallfrei-Märchen aufhörst?
Warst Du jemals in einem Kraftwerk?



AncientSion schrieb:


> Oder doch lieber was vom Sandmännchen ?


Das bist Du doch, der den Leuten hier Rückstandsfrei-Sand in die Augen streut.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie die Japaner das seit 50 Jahren machen.


Wie in Fukushima, wie sonst?



AncientSion schrieb:


> Oder wie Deutschland es für 40 Jahre gemacht habe. Ich kann zumindest bei der Mehrzahl der Einwohner keine Strahlungsschäden feststellen.


Fahr mal nach Hettstedt an die Kupferschlackenhalde und nimm einen Geigerzähler mit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oTeedpCvhGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_aouDJLe_v0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdwERjsRVE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schau es Dir an.

Wenn Du danach noch von saubere Atomkraft redest, sind wohl einige Synapsen nicht mehr so ganz auf Zack.




AncientSion schrieb:


> Du bist aber wohl erst seit wenigen Stunden hier im Thread unterwegs.


Sicher, so wie Du.


----------



## AncientSion (29. August 2022)

Neuer Tag, neues Glück. 
Deutschland deindustrialisiert sich weiter, aber das ist ja gewollt und gut und schön und richtig so.

Weiter damit, nur so gelingt es.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir sollten noch so viel mehr dieser "Erneuerbaren Energien" bauen, diese funktionieren nämlich großartig und bieten uns immer günstigen, nachhaltigen Strom im Überfluss. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Kernkraftwerke Laufzeit 60 Jahre, oder 80 Jahre.


Dachte man in Japan auch.   
Die Kernkraft ist in Deutschland nicht mehr vermittelbar. 
Blöd ist nur, dass der letzte Rotorhersteller in Deutschland pleite gegangen ist und man das Feld den Chinesen überlässt.


----------



## compisucher (29. August 2022)

Ich mache es mal hier rein, weil es nur mittelbar mit "Ukraine" zusammenhängt:

Russland fackelt am Gasknoten Portowaja (Beginn der NordStream1) täglich derzeit *4,3 Mio. m³ Gas* im Wert von *13 Mio. Euro *ab und erzeugt täglich damit *9.000 to (!!!) CO2*.

Quelle:


			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/ukraine-krise/russland-fackelt-taeglich-13-millionen-euro-gas-ab_id_137438809.html


----------



## AncientSion (29. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dachte man in Japan auch.
> Die Kernkraft ist in Deutschland nicht mehr vermittelbar.



Japan hat erst gerade entschiedenen, die ganzen Atomkraftwerke (seit 2008 inaktiv) wieder zu aktivieren und sogar neue AKWs (SMRs) zu bauen.
Cameco hat bestätigt, dass aktuell eine Delegation in Japan ist. Cameco fördert Uran, geht ergo um den Brennstoff.

Die ganzen Experten hier im Thread werden noch ganz traurig gucken, wenn die Realität sie (und Deutschland) einholt. Viel fehlt nicht mehr.



Threshold schrieb:


> Blöd ist nur, dass der letzte Rotorhersteller in Deutschland pleite gegangen ist und man das Feld den Chinesen überlässt.



Stimmt, habe ich hier auch schon mehrfach gepostet. Interessiert aber keinen, weil ein Windrad und ein Solarpanel is schön und grün und erneuerbar. Wo es her kommt, wie es gebaut wird, wo die Rohstoffe herkommen, interessiert keine Sau. Hauptsache es ist NACHHALTIG (tm)


----------



## Mahoy (30. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Japan hat erst gerade entschiedenen, die ganzen Atomkraftwerke (seit 2008 inaktiv) wieder zu aktivieren und sogar neue AKWs (SMRs) zu bauen.


Japan hat nicht die Wahl, da eine große Bevölkerung und energiehungrige Industrie auf engsten Raum mit für Erneuerbare ungünstigem Terrain. Wir hingegen haben Optionen.

Und warum bist du eigentlich bisher mit keinem Wort auf die von mir eingebrachten Zahlen zu Bauzeiten und -kosten für Kernkraftanlagen eingegangen? Und wie stehst du dazu, dass Deutschland derzeit trotz eigener Probleme Strom an Frankreich liefert, weil die Kernkraftwerke dort nicht einmal ansatzweise die benötigte Leistung liefern? Und wie erklärst du dir, dass selbst Betreiber von KKW mit dem Thema quasi abgeschlossen haben?


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Japan hat erst gerade entschiedenen, die ganzen Atomkraftwerke (seit 2008 inaktiv) wieder zu aktivieren und sogar neue AKWs (SMRs) zu bauen.
> Cameco hat bestätigt, dass aktuell eine Delegation in Japan ist. Cameco fördert Uran, geht ergo um den Brennstoff.


Japan wird von der Industrie beeinflusst, wie jedes andere Land auch.
Aber niemand erklärt den Leuten, wie lange neue Atomkraftwerke brauchen bis sie laufen und wie die Sicherheit aussieht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> weil die Kernkraftwerke dort nicht einmal ansatzweise die benötigte Leistung liefern?


Die Franzosen haben ja das Problem, dass die Flüsse aufgrund des Klimawandels immer wärmer werden. Kühlleistung fehlt dann und die Leistung muss herunter gefahren werden.
Hatte der Lesch letztens mal erklärt. Fand ich sehr logisch.
Was in 50 Jahren ist will ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## AncientSion (30. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Japan hat nicht die Wahl, da eine große Bevölkerung und energiehungrige Industrie auf engsten Raum mit für Erneuerbare ungünstigem Terrain. Wir hingegen haben Optionen.


Das stimmt wohl nur teilweise.  Japan ist eine Insel, ergo könnte man da auch Offshore Windkraft bauen. Macht man aber nicht, weil die Kosten/Nutzung Rechnung nicht stimmt.
Im besten Deutschland aller Zeiten spielen Zahlen keine Rolle, deswegen bauen wir weiter fleißig Windräder und Solarzellen. Das rechnet sich zwar nicht, aber das grüne Gewissen freut sich.

Ergo ja, ich gebe dir Recht. Japan findet Kernkraft gut, weil es eine Quelle mit hoher Energiedichte ist. Da Japan keine natürlichen Ressourcen hat, ist Kernkraft "gut".
Auch Deutschland hat übrigens keine eigenen Ressourcen.

Unsere "Optionen" bringen uns den Niedergang der Industrie, die übrigens für den unseren Wohlstand verantwortlich ist. Schöne "Optionen", danke.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und warum bist du eigentlich bisher mit keinem Wort auf die von mir eingebrachten Zahlen zu Bauzeiten und -kosten für Kernkraftanlagen eingegangen?



Ich kann da gerne drauf eingehen. Der Tenor hier im Thread ist allerdings "Kernkraft BÖSE".
Es ist richtig, dass neue Kernkraftwerke nach meiner Einschätzung wahrscheinlich min. 10, eher 15 Jahre Planungs- und Bauzeit mit sich bringen würden. Von daher würde man damit die jetzige Krise nicht lösen.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich hier mehrmals eine Lanze für die Kernkraft gebrochen, weil wir 3 reaktivierbare Kraftwerke haben, und 3 Kraftwerke welche länger laufen könnten.  Und das ist erstmal der Hauptpunkt. *Wir reden von 6+ Gigawattstunden, die ab wir ab 01.01.23 mehr haben könnten. Und zwar 24/7.*

Darüberhinaus denke ich, dass "Energie" das A&O für den Menschen ist. Ohne Energie kein Dünger, keine Nahrung, keine Wärme, keine Häuser, keine Mobiliät, kein Computer. Nichts.
Aus dieser Sicht befürworte ich den Neubau von Kraftwerken, denn wahrscheinlich werde ich in 15 Jahren noch leben. und auch unsere Kinder hätten sicher gerne günstige Energie im Überfluss, und das auch nachts und im Winter. Und wir 15 Jahre noch vorne denken, dann können wir auch gut 15 Jahre nach hinten denken und auch ein Narr wird feststellen, dass die Energiewende der letzten 15 Jahren ein Reinfall war. Und man sollte jetzt nicht "Doubling Down" spielen. Wir reden nämlich nicht vom Roulette, sondern von gesellschaftlichen Leben von 80 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland (oder ein paar Hundert Millionen Menschen in der EU).


Die Japaner, die Briten und auch die Amerikaner tendieren dazu, die diversen aviserten Neubauten als "SMR" zu bauen.
Das sind "Small Modular Reactors", quasi "kleine" Atomkraftwerke, die in Serie gebaut werden können.
Diese Kraftwerke sollen  meines Wissens in ca 5 Jahren gebaut werden. Aktuell wird von NuScale (da steht u.a. Bill Gates hinter) als Wyoming der erste Reaktor gebaut.

Diese Kleinkraftwerke stellen mE die Zukunft dar.

Der Habeck meint ja aktuell, die Visionen vom blauen, oder grünen, Wasserstoff an die Wand zu malen. Rein physikalisch betrachtet wird das wahrscheinlich eher ein Reinfall (so wie die Energiewende bisher), von daher ist die "Fission" (Zwinkersmiley) die einzige Option für sichere und bezahlbare Energie.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wie stehst du dazu, dass Deutschland derzeit trotz eigener Probleme Strom an Frankreich liefert, weil die Kernkraftwerke dort nicht einmal ansatzweise die benötigte Leistung liefern? Und wie erklärst du dir, dass selbst Betreiber von KKW mit dem Thema quasi abgeschlossen haben?



Da kann ich dir gerne etwas zu sagen. Die französische Flotte liegt aktuell ja in Teilen brach, zum einen wegen Korrosion, zum anderen wegem dem Kühlwasser-Problem.
Trotz dieser Probleme laufen aktuell 45 % der Kraftwerke (zum Vergleich, Sonne und Wind in DE mal wieder 10% - 15%, ich poste es ja jeden Tag).



Zum einen liegt der Fehler in der EDF,  die die Kraftwerke eben schlecht gewartet (was Experten schon lange monieren). Es liegt also nicht an den Kraftwerken, sondern am Mismanagment, das kannst du auch nachlesen.

Zum anderen, und das ist ein extrem wichtiger Punkt, müssen wir auf den Winter gucken, und nicht auf das jetzt.

Im Winter werden unseren schönen, grünen, nachhaltigen Windräder und Solarzellen erheblich weniger Strom leifern. Gleichzeitig wird die Nachfrage nach Strom anzeigen.

Im Gegenzug können die französischen Meiler dann wieder mehr Strom produzieren, denn die Kühlproblematik erledigt sich von selber (die Korrosionsprobleme sollen mW ab November erledigt sein).


Von daher halte ich es für sehr populistisch, mit dem Finger auf die Meiler in Frankzeich zu zeigen. *Im Winter werden wir zu 100% für jedes in Betrieb befindliche Kraftwerk in Frankreich dankbar sein (gleiches gilt für jedes deutsche AKW ).*


Wir sehen ja momentan jeden Tag, wie toll die grüne, erneuerbare Energie so ist.
Zur Einerung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dann mal wieder die bösen Meiler aus Frankreich, die noch immer 5x so effizient & effektiv arbeiten, und das trotz der Probleme.


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Gruß


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Die Japaner, die Briten und auch die Amerikaner tendieren dazu, die diversen aviserten Neubauten als "SMR" zu bauen.
> Das sind "Small Modular Reactors", quasi "kleine" Atomkraftwerke, die in Serie gebaut werden können.
> Diese Kraftwerke sollen meines Wissens in ca 5 Jahren gebaut werden. Aktuell wird von NuScale (da steht u.a. Bill Gates hinter) als Wyoming der erste Reaktor gebaut.


Das ist das Wunschdenken von Leuten, die sich daran klammern.
Genauso wie die Fusionsleute, die seit 70 Jahren sagen, dass die Fusionskraftwerke in 20 Jahren laufen.
Und Nuscale will in 10 Jahren einen fertig haben. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2022)

Moin 

bitte achtet etwas auf den Ton und seht von Provokationen/Angriffen ab. 

Danke!

Weitermachen!  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## AncientSion (30. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist das Wunschdenken von Leuten, die sich daran klammern.



Du meinst, so wie das Wunschdenken an eine grüne, schöne, nachhaltige, umweltschützende Energiewende ?



Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso wie die Fusionsleute, die seit 70 Jahren sagen, dass die Fusionskraftwerke in 20 Jahren laufen.
> Und Nuscale will in 10 Jahren einen fertig haben. Mal abwarten.



Von Fusion spricht hier keiner. Wir reden nach wie vor von der Energieerzeugung durch Kernspaltung, welche seit 70 Jahren funktioniert.

Selbst wenn es 10 Jahre dauern sollte (mein Stand war 5), ist das immer noch besser als nochmal 100 Milliarden nach China schicken um mit deren Kohlekraftwerke dann Solarpanele für Deutschland zu bauen, die tagsüber mal ein paar Stunden Strom erzeugen, solange keine Wolke da ist. 
Und nachts mal eigentlich garnichts machen.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Du meinst, so wie das Wunschdenken an eine grüne, schöne, nachhaltige, umweltschützende Energiewende ?


Wie sehen denn die Alternativen aus? Alles so lassen und eine hohe Mauer um Europa bauen, damit kein Afrikaner mehr zu uns kommen kann?


AncientSion schrieb:


> Von Fusion spricht hier keiner. Wir reden nach wie vor von der Energieerzeugung durch Kernspaltung, welche seit 70 Jahren funktioniert.


Wo noch mal wird der Atommüll entsorgt?


AncientSion schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es 10 Jahre dauern sollte (mein Stand war 5), ist das immer noch besser als nochmal 100 Milliarden nach China schicken um mit deren Kohlekraftwerke dann Solarpanele für Deutschland zu bauen, die tagsüber mal ein paar Stunden Strom erzeugen, solange keine Wolke da ist.
> Und nachts mal eigentlich garnichts machen.


Und wann werden die wieder abgebaut? Und wer überprüft die Anlagen? Der Hersteller selbst?


----------



## Mahoy (30. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl nur teilweise.  Japan ist eine Insel, ergo könnte man da auch Offshore Windkraft bauen. Macht man aber nicht, weil die Kosten/Nutzung Rechnung nicht stimmt.


Das ist aber seltsam. Ich könnte nämlich schwören, dass Japan im Dezember 2020 beschlossen hat, bis 2030 mindestens 10 Gigawatt an Offshore-Windkraft zu installieren und bis  2040 mindestens 30, idealerweise 45 Gigawatt.

Schon das Zwischenziel bis 2030 entspräche mehr als der doppelten Leistung von Fukushima Daiichi, wobei dies bereits eines der stärksten japanischen Kernkraftwerke mit sechs Blöcken war.


----------



## AncientSion (30. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die Alternativen aus? Alles so lassen und eine hohe Mauer um Europa bauen, damit kein Afrikaner mehr zu uns kommen kann?


Sorry, mit ist der Faden abhanden bekommen. Was hat die deutsche, grüne Energiewende mit einer Mauer und den Afrikanern zu tun ?


Threshold schrieb:


> Wo noch mal wird der Atommüll entsorgt?


Habe ich jetzt schon 15x hier gepostet, bitte das Endlader in Finnland ansehen. In einen Berg gebuddelt und ab gehts. Alter Tobak.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wann werden die wieder abgebaut? Und wer überprüft die Anlagen? Der Hersteller selbst?


Nochmal sorry, was willst du damit sagen ? Was soll wann durch wen abgebaut werden ? Die Solarpanele ? Die Kohlekraftwerke in China ? Die AKWs in Deutschland ?




Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist aber seltsam. Ich könnte nämlich schwören, dass Japan im Dezember 2020 beschlossen hat, bis 2030 mindestens 10 Gigawatt an Offshore-Windkraft zu installieren und bis  2040 mindestens 30, idealerweise 45 Gigawatt.



Guckst du hier, siehst du, wo der Strom herkommt. Aus Kohle und Gas, und vorher aus Kernkraft.
Wind ist ein Furz:









						Electricity sector in Japan - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Der Chart zeigt übrigens eindeutig, dass der Wegfall von Kernkraft nach meiner Lesart fast komplett durch Gas kompensiert wurde. Woran liegt das ? Weil Kern- und Gas grundlastfähig sind.
Niemand kann, will oder möchte eine Industrienation auf nicht verlässlischen Energiequellen aufbauen.

Auch schon 10x gesagt: Jeder hat nachts gerne Strom, oder im Winter Strom, oder wenn es bewölkt ist Strom, oder wenn es nicht windig ist, Strom.

Passend dazu, läuft mal wieder richtig gut im besten Deutschland aller Zeiten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Rechnerisch stehen damit 9 von 10 Windrädern still  , und 4 von 5 Solarzellen machen nichts.*
Bitte mehr von diesen Windturbinen. Feines Gerät.






Mahoy schrieb:


> Schon das Zwischenziel bis 2030 entspräche mehr als der doppelten Leistung von Fukushima Daiichi, wobei dies bereits eines der stärksten japanischen Kernkraftwerke mit sechs Blöcken war.



Ja, diese Ziele sind was feines. Da kann man schön Sachen versprechen, und die Leute finden das dann toll und freuen sich. Leider werden diese Versprechen dann immer gebrochen.
Sieht man ja heute in Deutschland, wie grün, sicher, nachhaltig und klimaschützend das Land in den letzten 15 Jahren geworden ist.
Weiter so. Wir durchbrechen sicher noch die Schallmauer der Lebenshaltungskosten und Feinstaubbelastung mit unseren feinen Kohlekraftwerten.

Wenn das in Japan alles to fein mit diesen Zielen wäre, würde die Regierung jetzt keine Kernkraft-Initiative MIT NEUBAU starten


----------



## chill_eule (30. August 2022)

Ihr habt schon bemerkt, dass ihr euch seit Tagen im Kreis dreht, ja? 

Wie wäre es zu Abwechslung mal mit neuen Argumenten und nicht bspw. die täglichen, immer gleichen, sinnlosen screenshots die nichts neues aussagen...


----------



## Mahoy (30. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Wenn das in Japan alles to fein mit diesen Zielen wäre, würde die Regierung jetzt keine Kernkraft-Initiative MIT NEUBAU starten



Ich hatte dir zuvor erklärt, das Japan aufgrund seiner Lage keine Wahl hat, als (auch) Kernkraft auszubauen.
Daraufhin meintest du, Japan könnte auch Offshore-Windkraft ausbauen, würde das aber nicht machen, da angeblich unwirtschaftlich.
Dann erkläre ich dir, dass Japan durchaus Offshore-Windkraft ausbauen will, und zwar nicht zu knapp.

Und dann stellst du dich hin und meinst, das _die selben_ Politiker und Energiesachverständigen, die in Japan total genial ein Ausbauprogramm für Kernkraft aufgelegt haben, bei der parallelen Planung ihres Windkraftausbaus spontan verblödet sind, weil das ja ein absolut unrealistisches Ziel wäre.
Vermutlich genauso unrealistisch wie das bereits durchgeführte Programm zur Ausbau von Solarenergie, bei dem die möglichen Kapazitäten plangerecht erschlossen wurden; inzwischen - aus dem Gedächtnis - etwa 65 Gigawatt Leistung.

Aber da du offenbar nur bunte Diagramme verstehst, bitteschön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du erkennst, welche Anteile sich erhöht und welche sich verringert haben?

Bis 2030 wird laut aktuellem japanischem Energieplan der Anteil von Kernkraft etwa 20 Prozent betragen, der Anteil Erneuerbarer jedoch über 35 Prozent.


----------



## AncientSion (30. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie wäre es zu Abwechslung mal mit neuen Argumenten und nicht bspw. die täglichen, immer gleichen, sinnlosen screenshots die nichts neues aussagen...



Da hast du Recht. Ich mache das auch nur, um Tag für Tag zu zeigen, mit wenig % der Kapazität unsere schönen, grünen, nachhaltigen, versorgungssicheren Solarzellen und Windräder produzieren. Die letzten 7 Tage pendelten wir immer schön zwischen 5 und 20 % der Kapazität. Sehr gut, läuft doch bei uns.

Ich habe mir extra erspart, nachts den Strom aus Solarpanelen zu posten, das wäre ja populistisch.


That said...du hast Recht. Mögen die Forenteilnehmer einfach die nächste Stromrechnung zur Kenntnis nehmen. alternativ den Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes weil der Arbeitgeber den Betrieb einstellt.


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2022)

Nur konntest du noch niemandem erklären warum der vollkommen erwartbare, und so auch bereits beim Bau geplante, Betrieb unterhalb der theoretischen Maximalleistung ein Problem darstellt.


----------



## chill_eule (30. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> um Tag für Tag


Ist dann aber auch mal gut jetzt. 
Ein und das Selbe Argument 3/4/5 mal zu wiederholen, macht es nicht besser 

Diese grundlegende Weisheit gilt übrigens für *alle* Diskussionsteilnehmer hier, danke!


----------



## compisucher (30. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oha, habe mich mit Japan diesbezüglich nicht beschäftigt, danke für die Info.
Die Substitution für die AKWs war also im wesentlichen Gas, Kohle und EEGs mit Eintreten der Katastrophe 2011 und nun allmählicher Ausbau der EEGs.
Das ist ja Strom, also Steckdosenenergie.
Mit was heizt denn der gemeine Japaner so in der Regel?


----------



## Mahoy (30. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mit was heizt denn der gemeine Japaner so in der Regel?


Überwiegend mit der Klimaanlage (also mit elektrischem Strom). Das ist einer der Gründe, warum der Strombedarf in Japan sehr hoch ist.


----------



## compisucher (30. August 2022)

Wow, nun gut, die haben dann zumindest kein richtiges Gasproblem.
Ich stelle mir gerade die Mächtigkeit der Umspannwerke vor, wenn z. B. bei Hitze alle Klimaanlagen in Tokio auf ein Mal und auf max. gedreht werden...


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Die letzten 7 Tage pendelten wir immer schön zwischen 5 und 20 % der Kapazität.


Das geben die Daten nicht her, klare Lüge.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Überwiegend mit der Klimaanlage (also mit elektrischem Strom).


Also Luftwärmepumpe. Ist doch gut und günstig im Vergleich zu den Franzosen die einfach so elektrisch heizen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Mächtigkeit der Umspannwerke vor, wenn z. B. bei Hitze alle Klimaanlagen in Tokio auf ein Mal und auf max. gedreht werden...


Na Wärme ist träge, das kommt nicht so auf einem Schlag.


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also Luftwärmepumpe. Ist doch gut und günstig im Vergleich zu den Franzosen die einfach so elektrisch heizen.


Eine klassische Klimaanlage funktioniert etwas anders als eine LuWä-Pumpe.
Insofern müsste man zunächst eruieren, was so der gängigste verbaute Typ in Japan wäre, um überhaupt einen Effizienzvergleich wagen zu können.
Interessant der auf die Schnelle gefundene Dämmwert japanischer Häuser und die funktionsweise der installierten Geräte - Effizienz sieht im ersten Augenblick anders aus.








						Warm halten im japanischen Winter - japanliebe.de
					

Die meisten japanischen Häuser besitzen statt Zentralheizung nur eine Klimaanlage. Hier meine Tipps, wie man sich im japanischen Winter warm halten kann.




					japanliebe.de
				











						Klimaanlagen in Japan | Bedienungsanleitung | Japan Reisetipp
					

► Klimaanlagen in Japan: Wir verraten dir, wie du dich auf der Fernbedienung voller japanischer Zeichen zurechtfindest!




					ryukoch.com
				




Allerdings schein die Nachtruhe in Japan standardmäßig ungefähr vergleichbar zu dem zu sein, was allen Gasnutzern in Deutschland evtl. bevor steht... 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Na Wärme ist träge, das kommt nicht so auf einem Schlag.


Aber die elektrische Leistung, um die Wärme zu erzeugen schon.


----------



## AncientSion (31. August 2022)

https://www.focus.de/perspektiven/wir-koennen-den-strom-aus-isar-2-sehr-gut-gebrauchen_id_131806648.html


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast den Artikel aber auch schon selber gelesen?

Das Umrüsten der Münchner Stadtwerke von Gas auf Öl und damit nur noch Wärme statt wie bisher Wärme und Strom zu erzeugen und hierfür mittels Isar2 im Streckbetrieb für diesen Winter den notwendigen Strom für München bereitzustellen ist ein völlig anderer Planet als deine bisherige Meinungslinie, regenerative Energie wäre doof und wir brauchen drölftausend neue AKWs.


----------



## AncientSion (31. August 2022)

Uppsi, alles Fake News 









						Bericht über Verlängerung der Laufzeiten: Wirtschaftsministerium nennt angebliche Vorbereitung für AKW-Weiterbetrieb „Quatsch“
					

Berichten des „Spiegels“ zufolge gibt es Pläne für ein Gesetz zum AKW-Weiterbetrieb. Das Ministerium bestreitet das.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Mahoy (31. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zusammenfassung: _München_ würde das gut ins Konzept passen. Und _alle Bundesbürger_ dürfen die Kosten dafür tragen.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Uppsi, alles Fake News
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben.


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung: _München_ würde das gut ins Konzept passen. Und _alle Bundesbürger_ dürfen die Kosten dafür tragen.


Hast du was anderes aus Söderland erwartet?
Die Grünen wollen demnächst mitregieren, also heisst es positionieren...


----------



## AncientSion (31. August 2022)

Noch so ein böses, ungrünes, rückständiges Kernkraft-Land.
Wirklich unglaublich, haben denn die alle keine Ahnung. Da schicken wir am besten mal eine Delegation aus Deutschland hin, dann erklären die denen mal, wie gut und günstig und nachhaltig man mit Sonne und Wind Energie erzeugt.

30.08.22









						Korea Pares Back Renewables as It Taps Nuclear for Climate Goal
					

South Korea plans to scale down its reliance on renewable energy sources and boost nuclear generation to meet its tougher climate goal.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## AncientSion (31. August 2022)

U.S. Needs A Lot More Land to Go Green by 2050
					

We may need 250 million acres for wind farms alone.




					www.bloomberg.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch ein Nachtrag, weil es niemand glaubt.

Die Solarpanele kommen aus China und werden mit Kohlestrom hergestellt. Und nicht aus deutschen "Qualitätsmeilern", sondern aus den richtigen dreckigen Kohleschleudern.









						Global electricity supply by source for solar PV manufacturing, 2022 – Charts – Data & Statistics - IEA
					

Global electricity supply by source for solar PV manufacturing, 2022 - Chart and data by the International Energy Agency.




					www.iea.org
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

Hehehe...
Du weist aber schon, wer Michael Bloomberg ist und worin er ein paar seiner 56  Mrd. US$ Vermögen investiert hat?

Genau, in das:
Hat schon 2010 oder so angefangen (da hat Bloomberg grob 4 Mrd. reingesteckt)








						Kleinkraftwerke lassen Nuklearbranche neu hoffen   - ingenieur.de
					

Minireaktoren erfreuen sich regen Interesses. Die Internationale Atomenergiebehörde (IAEA) in Wien sieht in den Minimeilern Kernbausteine für den kommenden weltweiten Ausbau in Sachen ziviler Nutzung der Kerntechnik. Im Wesentlichen gibt es zwei Vorteile: Sie sollen inhärent sicher sein und...



					www.ingenieur.de
				




2022 war noch keines gebaut, aber die Verquickung ist klar, er ist in der Investmentgruppe von Bill Gates hier mit dabei (ganz unten im Artikel und im folgenden verlinkten Artikel der Hinweis):








						Schutz des Klimas: Kleine Atomkraftwerke und viele Fragezeichen
					

Klein-Reaktoren sollen das Klima retten - Unternehmen forschen weltweit an neuen AKW-Typen und versprechen Nachhaltigkeit. Die Fragezeichen aber sind groß.




					www.fr.de
				




Es liegt ja auf der Hand, dass "sein" Nachrichtenportal tendenziell negativ über die Konkurrenz berichtet.
Würde ich ja auch tun, wenn ich 55 Mrd. hätte und gerade 4 Mrd. in 20 Jahre Startup ohne Ergebnis versenkt hätte.

Warum es nix bringt, steht hier.
Autor Wille ist eher AKW Befürworter, aber die Kleinkraftwerke sind eindeutig nicht die Lösung:








						Warum auch Mini-AKW nicht die Lösung sind
					

In Serie gefertigte Klein-Atomkraftwerke sollen jetzt das Klima retten. Superreiche wie Bill Gates und Länder wie Frankreich und Großbritannien machen sich dafür stark. Die Kosten und Risiken werden wie schon bei früheren AKW-Generationen unterschätzt, sagen Experten.




					www.klimareporter.de


----------



## AncientSion (1. September 2022)

Boris Johnson pledges massive expansion of nuclear power in final act as Prime Minister
					

Plan to build eight reactors in the UK at a pace of one a year and buy stake in new nuclear power station




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				




Die haben doch keine Ahnung. Warum nicht einfach mehr Windräder ?
More "Renewables" = More Winning, right ?


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2022)

Du willst jetzt ehrlich Johnson als Quelle der Intelligenz darstellen?


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Noch so ein böses, ungrünes, rückständiges Kernkraft-Land.
> Wirklich unglaublich, haben denn die alle keine Ahnung. Da schicken wir am besten mal eine Delegation aus Deutschland hin, dann erklären die denen mal, wie gut und günstig und nachhaltig man mit Sonne und Wind Energie erzeugt.


Das wäre gänzlich überflüssig. Denn entgegen dem Wunschdenken von Bloomberg gibt es auch die tatsächliche Gesetzes- und Verordnungslage Südkoreas, diesbezüglich zusammengefasst im sogenannten Renewable Portfolio Standard. Dieser schreibt vor, dass jeder Anbieter mit mehr als 500 MW Ausgangsleistung bereits dieses Jahr 12,5 Prozent seiner Leistung erneuerbar generieren muss. Ab 2026 liegt die gesetzliche Anforderung bereits bei 25 Prozent.

Südkorea ist im Wesentlichen in der selben Situation wie Japan: Es kann die Klimaziele nicht ohne Kernkraft erreichen, aber es lässt deswegen Erneubare nicht einmal ansatzweise links liegen. Ganz im Gegenteil: Auch Südkorea baut massiv Offshore-Windkraftanlagen aus und betreibt ein umfassendes Photovoltaik-Programm. Derzeit sieht es so aus, als ob das Ziel von 30 Gigwatt Offhore-Windenergie bis 2030 deutlich übertroffen wird.

Du solltest wirklich allmählich lernen, bei komplexen Themen mehr als nur die eine Quelle (selektiv) zu lesen, die dir gerade in den Kram passt.


----------



## AncientSion (1. September 2022)

Bitte mehr davon, ist so grün, nachhaltig und klima/umweltschützend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Bitte mehr davon, ist so grün, nachhaltig und klima/umweltschützend.


Tja, die deutsche Regierung hat die Solarindustrie in Deutschland leider abgewickelt und so machen jetzt andere das große Geschäft.


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Allerdings schein die Nachtruhe in Japan standardmäßig ungefähr vergleichbar zu dem zu sein, was allen Gasnutzern in Deutschland evtl. bevor steht...


Ich hab im Urlaub unglücklicherweise ein Fenster in den 4x4m großen Innenhof gehabt mit 5 Geräten im Innenhof.
Mit nem gedämmten Fenster hörst du nichts mehr und wenn das Fenster offen ist, ist der Straßenverkehr deutlich nerviger.


----------



## AncientSion (3. September 2022)

Tach Mädels.
Na, wie läuft eure Energiewende so ? Alles schön grün und nachhaltig ? Machen die Solarzellen und Windräder tollen bunten Strom ?

Selbst der Mainstream versteht es langsam und wiederholt meine Argumente. Die müssen wohl mitlesen.
Das sind bestimmt auch böse pro-russische Trolle und oder Klimagegner 

Oder aber die FAZ ist plötzlich auch eines der Medien, die von bösen fossilen Billionären finanziert wird 










						Illusorische Energiewende: Wir leben nicht von Sonne und Wind allein
					

Fachleute halten die bisherige Energiepolitik für unrealistisch und warnen: Sollte die Ampel auf ihrem Kurs beharren, gefährde sie die Wirtschaft. Und am Ende sogar das Klima.




					www.faz.net
				





Passend dazu warnt der böse braune Populist und Fossilfreund (tm) auch vor dem Abstieg ganzer Bevölkerungsschichten. Der muss wohl auch im Thread mitlesen.









						Energiekrise in Deutschland: Söder warnt vor Pleitewelle – Merz fordert Gaspreisdeckel
					

„Wenn der Stand der Gasspeicher gerade im Süden nicht deutlich erhöht wird, reicht es nicht durch den ganzen Winter“, sagt Bayerns Ministerpräsident. Und der CDU-Chef sagt, was sich dauerhaft für Deutschland ändert.




					www.faz.net
				





Erkläre mir doch mal jemand, warum wir nicht einfach mehr Solarzellen aus China importieren. Es wäre doch alles so einfach im grünen Einhornland (in diesem kommt der Strom ja auch auf magische Art und Weise aus der Steckdose).


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Erkläre mir doch mal jemand, warum wir nicht einfach mehr Solarzellen aus China importieren. Es wäre doch alles so einfach im grünen Einhornland.




Deshalb?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AU_K2NhD_1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder das? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fsthWZX8hWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2022)

> Die Atomkraft könnte Gas als Brücke ersetzen


Bei Bauzeiten von 15 Jahren für ein AKW.

Du willst doch eh nur stänkern, also verzieh dich.


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

Das wir etwas ändern sollte, ist aber auch mein Standpunkt.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2022)

Interessant, dass einfach nie was zur katastrophalen Lage in Frankreich kommt
Passt nicht ins Weltbild.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Na, wie läuft eure Energiewende so ? Alles schön grün und nachhaltig ? Machen die Solarzellen und Windräder tollen bunten Strom ?


Alles tutti, ich "tanke" mein Auto in diesem Moment für < 1,50€/100km, Danke der Nachfrage .


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Interessant, dass einfach nie was zur katastrophalen Lage in Frankreich kommt
> Passt nicht ins Weltbild.



Ich bin  auch nicht für die Atomkraftwerke in jetziger Form, aber wenn sich durch Forschung bessere Lösungen finden lassen, denke ich sind sie ein gutes Mittel.
Problematisch sind nur Dogmen, die durch Gewinnstreben und politische Interessen, durchgesetzt werden.

Die Videos haben einen sehr ernsten Hintergrund.
Wie will man die Elektrifizierung des Verkehrs in einer Stadt wie Berlin händeln und wie soll es sozial verträglich und gerecht umgesetzt werden?
Frau Baerbock zeigt da schön die allgemeine Denke. 

Ohne die Beachtung solcher Punkte, ist das Ziel nicht zu erreichen.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Alles tutti, ich "tanke" mein Auto in diesem Moment für < 1,50€/100km, Danke der Nachfrage .



Unter Einberechnung aller Kosten?


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht für die Atomkraftwerke in jetziger Form, aber wenn sich durch Forschung bessere Lösungen finden lassen, denke ich sind sie ein gutes Mittel.


Es ist eine schlechte Idee mit etwas zu planen was vielleicht funktionieren wird.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Unter Einberechnung aller Kosten?


Überschuss meiner Eltern für den sie sonst beim Einspeisen <10cent/kWh bekommen, also ja.


----------



## Eckism (3. September 2022)

Mich wundert nur, das wir 22 Jahe EEG-UUmlage bezahlt haben und irgendwie nicht viel passiert ist...wo sind denn die Kohlen hin, wo sind unsere Windräder und Solardinger und vorallem unser supergünstiger Strom? Das ist doch kein Wunder, das es solche Verschwörungskasper gibt, wenn die Politiker augenscheinlich oft Lügengeschichten erzählen.


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Überschuss meiner Eltern für den sie sonst beim Einspeisen <10cent/kWh bekommen, also ja.



Ist natürlich gut, aber muß man nicht auch die Investitionen und den Unterhalt auf deinen Preis aufschlagen?
Was kostet ein E Auto?
Förderungen zahlt die Allgemeinheit und steuerliche Vorteile nur lukrativ, bei entsprechenden Einkommen.

Mein Nachbar hat auch alles was man bräuchte und freut dich über mehr Geld bei Einspeisung. 
Wer zahlt das?


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mich wundert nur, das wir 22 Jahe EEG-UUmlage bezahlt haben und irgendwie nicht viel passiert ist


Wir haben nahezu 50% erneuerbaren Strom und das obwohl vieles NICHT umgesetzt wurde?


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist natürlich gut, aber muß man nicht auch die Investitionen und den Unterhalt auf deinen Preis aufschlagen?
> Was kostet ein E Auto?
> Förderungen zahlt die Allgemeinheit und steuerliche Vorteile nur lukrativ, bei entsprechenden Einkommen.
> 
> ...


Ist ein Plug-In den ich ungefördert gebraucht gekauft habe. Der vergleichbare Benziner wäre auch nicht billiger gewesen.
Die garantierte Einspeisevergütung ist mittlerweile auf einem Niveau dass es attraktiv wird zum Jahresmarktwert einzuspeisen statt den "Zwangspreis" zu nehmen. Ergo steckt auch da keine große Subvention mehr drin.


----------



## Eckism (3. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben nahezu 50% erneuerbaren Strom und das obwohl vieles NICHT umgesetzt wurde?


Die Strompreise sagen irgendwie was anderes...und das Gasgejammere auch.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Strompreise sagen irgendwie was anderes...und das Gasgejammere auch.


Die Strompreise beruhen zu großen Teilen auf Spekulation, wie sonst konnte 1 Year Ahead letztens um 50% fallen ohne, dass die Rohstoffe billiger wurden?


----------



## Eckism (3. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Strompreise beruhen zu großen Teilen auf Spekulation, wie sonst konnte 1 Year Ahead letztens um 50% fallen ohne, dass die Rohstoffe billiger wurden?


Juckt mich nicht, der Strom ist zu teuer, weil wir Strom beim Anbieter kaufen und nicht an der Börse. 
Wo ist der Ökostrom, den die Anbieter alle haben sollten...für den Endkunden und nicht für die Börse...weil der Endkunde hats ja nun auch 22 Jahre finanziert.
Da hat die Politik was verkackt, wenn die Stromzulieferer am Ende machen können, was sie wollen.


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist ein Plug-In den ich ungefördert gebraucht gekauft habe. Der vergleichbare Benziner wäre auch nicht billiger gewesen.
> Die garantierte Einspeisevergütung ist mittlerweile auf einem Niveau dass es attraktiv wird zum Jahresmarktwert einzuspeisen statt den "Zwangspreis" zu nehmen. Ergo steckt auch da keine große Subvention mehr drin.



Wenn ich jetzt statt 7 Cent, 13 Cent erhalte beim einspeisen,  wer zahlt die Differenz?


----------



## Mahoy (3. September 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Oder aber die FAZ ist plötzlich auch eines der Medien, die von bösen fossilen Billionären finanziert wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die FAZ ist in erster Linie eine Zeitung, die auch gegensätzliche Meinungen unterschiedlicher Fachleute zulässt und sich nicht nur das herauspickt, was gerade in eine Lesart passt:









						BASF Standort Schwarzheide: „Leuchtturm für die Energiewende“
					

Die Industrie braucht viel Gas. In Zukunft soll sie ihren Energieverbrauch drastisch senken. Der Chemiekonzern BASF will am Standort Schwarzheide zeigen, wie das gelingen kann.




					www.faz.net
				











						Energiewende: Neue Legierung für bessere Generatoren
					

Für Windräder und Wasserkraftwerke werden Weichmagneten gebraucht. Ihr Nachteil ist, dass sie schnell verschleißen. Eine neue Legierung könnte das ändern.




					www.faz.net
				











						Neue Planungsverfahren: Mit der Windkraft schneller zum Ziel
					

Der Staat muss schnell Windräder und Stromtrassen bauen, um die Energiewende zu stemmen. Die Gerichte sollen auch mithelfen, wie die F.A.Z. erfahren hat.




					www.faz.net
				











						Energiekommune des Jahrzehnts: So gelingt die Energiewende in der Praxis
					

Seit mehr als 20 Jahren strebt der Rhein-Hunsrück-Kreis die Energiewende an. Und das mit vollem Erfolg. Davon profitiert nicht nur das Klima, sondern vor allem auch die Bürger. Denn die erneuerbaren Energien im Kreis sorgen jährlich für viele Millionen Euro Wertschöpfung.




					www.faz.net
				











						Energiewende: Auftrieb von Habeck
					

Deutschland braucht für seine Energiewende jede Menge Windräder, Solaranlagen und Wärmepumpen. Die sollen verstärkt hier produziert werden – auch mit staatlicher Hilfe.




					www.faz.net
				











						Immer heißere Sommer: „Wir sind darauf nicht vorbereitet“
					

Heiße und trockene Sommer werden häufiger. Steigt dadurch auch die Gefahr von Hungersnöten in Europa? Ein Gespräch mit dem Klimahistoriker Heinz Wanner.




					www.faz.net
				











						Klimaschutz: Schützt Atomkraft wirklich das Klima?
					

Die Antwort ist gar nicht so eindeutig. Beim Tempolimit übrigens auch nicht. Ein Ausflug in die Widersprüche des europäischen Klimaschutzes.




					www.faz.net
				




Hat nur drei Minuten gedauert.



AncientSion schrieb:


> Erkläre mir doch mal jemand, warum wir nicht einfach mehr Solarzellen aus China importieren. Es wäre doch alles so einfach im grünen Einhornland (in diesem kommt der Strom ja auch auf magische Art und Weise aus der Steckdose).


Viel wichtiger und auch sinnvoller wäre es doch, die Produktion hierher zurückzuholen. Nicht nur, weil dann die Herstellungsverfahren und der ganze Weg zur fertigen Zelle überprüfbar und bewertbar sind, sondern weil unsere Wirtschaft dadurch gestärkt wird.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt statt 7 Cent, 13 Cent erhalte beim einspeisen,  wer zahlt die Differenz?


Der Abnehmer natürlich (und damit weniger als ihn alternativ Strom aus Kohle, Gas oder Kernspaltung gekostet hätte). Aber nicht jeder Preis auf ein Produkt dass zufällig eine Privatperson anbietet ist eine Subvention, was ja dein ursprünglicher Kritikpunkt war.


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nicht nur, weil dann die Herstellungsverfahren und der ganze Weg zur fertigen Zelle überprüfbar und bewertbar sind, sondern weil unsere Wirtschaft dadurch gestärkt wird.



Es wäre schön wenn die Industrie wieder näher am Verbraucher produziert, nur dafür benötigen wir preiswerte, wettbeberbsfäjige Energie und bis dahin, ist ein sehr weiter Weg und braucht Zeit. 
Gaben wir die Zeit? 



Olstyle schrieb:


> was ja dein ursprünglicher Kritikpunkt war.



Mein Kritikpunkt ist die soziale Unausgewogengheit und das abwälzen der Kosten auf die nicht so Wohlhabenden,  die ihre Kosten nichtl steuerlich absetzen können.

Mein Nachbar kann dies alles machen und da kommt einiges an Vorteilen zusammen. Schon alleine den teuren E- SUV von Audi als Firmenwagen zu bewegen, bedeutet das sich sogar Hartz4 Bezieher,  mit ihrer MWST,  an seiner heilen Welt beteiligen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2022)

@Tschetan Du wirfst wie so oft viel zu viel durcheinander.
Ja die E-Auto Förderung ist eine einseitige Subvention von der ich auch kein Freund bin (und noch weniger von Dienstwagenprivileg und Pendlerpauschale, schließlich fördern die aktiv verschwenderisches Verhalten).
Aber dass jemand auf eigene Kosten eine Solaranlagen bauen und unterhalten darf, dabei das komplette unternehmerische Risiko trägt und auch Umsatzsteuerpflichtig ist hat damit halt garnichts zu tun.


----------



## Eckism (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar kann dies alles machen und da kommt einiges an Vorteilen zusammen. Schon alleine den teuren E- SUV von Audi als Firmenwagen zu bewegen, bedeutet das sich sogar Hartz4 Bezieher,  mit ihrer MWST,  an seiner heilen Welt beteiligen.


Man spart sich selbst die Märchensteuer "nur"...die bezahlt niemand anderes. Mein Bruder ist auch so wenig intelligent und denkt, ich bekomm das Geld vom arbeiten und zusätzlich dazu noch vom Staat.


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man spart sich selbst die Märchensteuer "nur"...die bezahlt niemand anderes. Mein Bruder ist auch so wenig intelligent und denkt, ich bekomm das Geld vom arbeiten und zusätzlich dazu noch vom Staat.



Wenn ich mir ein Fahrzeug hole, verrechne ich die MwSt, oder erhalte die zurück.
Als Angestellter besitzt man diesen Luxus nicht.
Gleichzeitig zahle ich weniger Steuern auf meinen Gewinn, da ich ihn durch die Anschaffung reduziere.
Ist das falsch?

Wenn ich weniger Steuern zahle,  nimmt der Staat weniger ein. Wie finanziert er sich ?


----------



## Eckism (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein Fahrzeug hole, verrechne ich die MwSt, oder erhalte die zurück.
> Als Angestellter besitzt man diesen Luxus nicht.
> Gleichzeitig zahle ich weniger Steuern auf meinen Gewinn, da ich ihn durch die Anschaffung reduziere.
> Ist das falsch?
> ...


WIe geschrieben, wenn ich weniger zahle, zahlt man selbst nur weniger.
Klingt jetzt doof, aber Hartz4 Empfänger zahlen überhaupt nix bzw. kosten dem Steuerzahler extra....die bezahlen nur mit dem Geld, welches sie vom Staat bekommen...wie solldiese Gruppe "ohne etwas zu haben" etwas bezahlen? Laut deiner Definition bezahlen sie also nix...wo ist das problem?

Zudem bräuchte man keinen Firmenwagen, ohne ne Firma zu haben...was sollte ein Angestellter also mit einem Firmenwagen, ohne ne Firma?

Ich bräuchte meinen Firmenwagen z.B. nicht ohne die Selbstständigkeit, meine olle Privathippel reicht mir.


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt doof, aber Hartz4 Empfänger zahlen überhaupt nix bzw. kosten dem Steuerzahler extra



Von ihrem schmale Einkommen, zahlen sie bis zu 19% Steuer.
Reduziert also Hilfe durch den Staat.



Eckism schrieb:


> Zudem bräuchte man keinen Firmenwagen, ohne ne Firma zu haben...was sollte ein Angestellter also mit einem Firmenwagen, ohne ne Firma?



Wozu benötigt ein Zahnarzt einen Firmenwagen?

Es gibt viele Arbeitnehmer,  die ihr Auto dringender benötigen.


----------



## Eckism (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Von ihrem schmale Einkommen, zahlen sie bis zu 19% Steuer.
> Reduziert also Hilfe durch den Staat.


Die 19% zahlt jeder. Auch ich, abseits der Selbsständigkeit...man hat ja schließlich auch nen Haufen Kosten, die man als Angestellter nicht hätte. Die Kosten für mein Werkzeug belaufen sich insgesamt auf um die 40.000€...das musste ja auch erstmal irgendwie erarbeiten, als Privatperson hätte ich das natürlich nicht, weil ich privat nicht brauche.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wozu benötigt ein Zahnarzt einen Firmenwagen?


Um Steuern zu sparen, natürlich.^^ Man soll ja sparen, wo man kann...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Arbeitnehmer,  die ihr Auto dringender benötigen.


Wie sagen die Grünen...ein Auto braucht man nicht. Notfalls einfach kündigen lassen und erstmal auf Staatskosten chillen...


----------



## seahawk (3. September 2022)

Das Kernproblem auf den Punkt gebracht. Danke Grüne!





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1565544641545609218

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die 19% zahlt jeder. Auch ich, abseits der Selbsständigkeit...man hat ja schließlich auch nen Haufen Kosten, die man als Angestellter nicht hätte. Die Kosten für mein Werkzeug belaufen sich insgesamt auf um die 40.000€...das musste ja auch erstmal irgendwie erarbeiten, als Privatperson hätte ich das natürlich nicht, weil ich privat nicht brauche.
> 
> Um Steuern zu sparen, natürlich.^^ Man soll ja sparen, wo man kann...
> 
> ...



Ich denke wir meinen im Prinzip schon das gleiche.

Mit Hartz 4 will ich nur zeigen das die Hilfen noch kümmerlicher sind und gerade der ökologische Umbau, eher zulasten der Schwächeren geht.


seahawk schrieb:


> Das Kernproblem auf den Punkt gebracht. Danke Grüne!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Saudis und andere kaufen russisches Öl, mischen es mit 51% aus einem anderen, oder eigenem  Land und schon ist es nicht mehr russisch .









						Warum die Saudis russisches Öl kaufen
					

Saudi-Arabien hat seine Öl-Einfuhren aus Russland verdoppelt. Das dürfte US-Präsident Biden wenig gefallen. Doch mit Kritik am Verbündeten wird er sich wohl bei seinem Besuch zurückhalten.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Ich denke daran an der Tankstelle...


----------



## Eckism (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke wir meinen im Prinzip schon das gleiche.
> 
> Mit Hartz 4 will ich nur zeigen das die Hilfen noch kümmerlicher sind und gerade der ökologische Umbau, eher zulasten der Schwächeren geht.


Stell Dir vor, Selbstständige/Firmen würden die Märchensteuer bezahlen.
Ich müßte sagen wir mal den Preis um 10% erhöhen, die Firma, für die ich arbeite müßte diese 10% mehr zahlen und zusätzlich den Preis auch um 10% erhöhen. Diese Firma arbeiten für einen Autohersteller...dieser müßte also schon 20% mehr bezahlen und zusätzlich die Preise auch noch mal um 10% erhöhen.
Das Ende vom Lied, das Produkt ist 30% teurer und der Kunde müßte nicht 23.800€ (20.000€ fürs Auto+3.800€ Märchensteuer) bezahlen, sondern 30.940€ (26.000€ fürs Auto + 4.940€ Märchensteuer) bezahlen. Ist zwar sehr vereinfacht gerechnet aber trifft auf so ziemlich jedes Produkt zu. Fändest du das super, wenn Du beim gleichen Verdienst 30% + mehr Märchensteuer mehr bezahlst? Du scheinst echt nen reicher Typ zu sein, du soltest Dich daher als allerletztes beschweren.


----------



## chill_eule (3. September 2022)

Nur ein Hinweis fürs Verständnis hier im Thema...

Es heißt:

*Umsatzsteuer*

Mit Disney oder den Gebrüdern *Grimm* hat das nichts zu tun 

Bitte in Zukunft die korrekten Bezeichnungen verwenden, damit Alle wissen was gemeint ist


----------



## Mahoy (3. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Kernproblem auf den Punkt gebracht. Danke Grüne!


Was dabei verschwiegen wird: China kauft nicht spezifisch russisches Gas, um es an Europa zu verkaufen, sondern es bietet Überschüsse der eigenen Flüssiggasreserven, die es aufgrund der Stilllegungen in der eigenen Produktion nicht mehr benötigt, auf dem Weltmarkt an. Und aufwändig/teuer verflüssigen musste es bereits Russland, um es überhaupt erst nach China zu veräußern.

Was die Grünen damit zu tun haben, müsstest du näher erläutern. Die Abhängigkeit von russischem Gas verdanken wir der GroKo und die Weigerung Russlands, uns direkt vertragsgemäß zu beliefern ist das Ergebnis von Sanktionen, die von der gesamten Ampel-Koalition beschlossen und von über zwei Dritteln der Bevölkerung befürwortet werden - ein Viertel der bundesdeutschen Bevölkerung meint sogar, da ginge noch mehr.


----------



## Eckism (4. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nur ein Hinweis fürs Verständnis hier im Thema...
> 
> Es heißt:
> 
> ...


Ganz genau ist es die Mehrwertsteuer...Umsatzsteuer bezahlen Selbstständige/Firmen ja.^^
Ich dachte, das ist so nen Deutschlandweiter Begriff.


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2022)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der den Weiterbetrieb der AKWs im Süden nach dem Stresstest vorallem als "der Ausbau der Nord/Süd Trassen ist nicht ausreichend" statt als "wir haben in Gesamtdeutschland zu wenig Strom" liest?


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der den Weiterbetrieb der AKWs im Süden nach dem Stresstest vorallem als "der Ausbau der Nord/Süd Trassen ist nicht ausreichend" statt als "wir haben in Gesamtdeutschland zu wenig Strom" liest?


Ich lese da ergänzend sogar ein "Hejsakra, der Bund und damit alle Steuerzahler kommen für die verkackte lokale Energiepolitik der CSU auf!" heraus.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Habt ihr schon alle genug Kerzen eingekauft? Dann wird der Winter bestimmt richtig "Oldschool". 
Doof nur wenn die Gefrierschränken auftauen. Und Im Kühlschrank kann man dann auch nichts mehr kühlen.
Kochen fällt auch flach.
Kein PC/Internet, kein zocken, kein Fernsehen. Festnetz-Telefon geht auch nicht. Handy kann man nicht laden. Die Hütte ist kalt. Ich hoffe mal nicht.


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon alle genug Kerzen eingekauft? Dann wird der Winter bestimmt richtig "Oldschool".


Bin mal gespannt, wie du mit Kerzen kochen willst...

Da Gas aus unerfindlichen Gründen teuer ist und gefühlt 99,5% der Deutschen einen Blackout herbeireden, eine kleine, noch erhältliche  Empfehlung vom Prepper ums Eck:




__





						Laden…
					





					www.amazon.de
				





RyzA schrieb:


> Doof nur wenn die Gefrierschränken auftauen. Und Im Kühlschrank kann man dann auch nichts mehr kühlen.


Wenn es im Winter 0° oder kälter ist:
Einfach Gefriergut auf den Balkon, hält i. d. R. ungefähr halb so lang, als bei -19°.
Dito Kühlschrankgut. 
OK, das Gemüse wird dann frostig kross, aber sch.... drauf, Hauptsache was zu knabbern.


RyzA schrieb:


> Kochen fällt auch flach.


Nö, Vorbereitung ist alles. Kein Mensch auf diesem Planeten braucht zwingend einen E-oder Gas-Herd.


RyzA schrieb:


> Kein PC/Internet, kein zocken, kein Fernsehen. Festnetz-Telefon geht auch nicht. Handy kann man nicht laden.


Alles Wohlstandsdinge, die man nicht wirklich braucht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die Hütte ist kalt. Ich hoffe mal nicht.


Alles, was oberhalb von 0° ist, kann ein normalgesunder Mensch unbegrenzt aushalten, davon stirbt kaum einer.
Selbst Altbauten ohne Dämmung halten im Beton oder Mauerwerk ausreichend gespeicherte Wärme von ca. 10-15° über 2-3 Wochen in der Wohnung.
Selbst im krassesten Extremszenario reden wir über den Januar und halben Februar, wo es evtl. ungemütlich wird.
Ungemütlich mit Schnupfen und Co., aber i. d. R. nicht existenzbedrohend.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie du mit Kerzen kochen willst...


Die sind eigentlich für die Beleuchtung gedacht.  


compisucher schrieb:


> Da Gas aus unerfindlichen Gründen teuer ist und gefühlt 99,5% der Deutschen einen Blackout herbeireden, eine kleine, noch erhältliche  Empfehlung vom Prepper ums Eck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das Zeug schmiert man sich dann in den Backofen?


compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn es im Winter 0° oder kälter ist:
> Einfach Gefriergut auf den Balkon, hält i. d. R. ungefähr halb so lang, als bei -19°.
> Dito Kühlschrankgut.
> OK, das Gemüse wird dann frostig kross, aber sch.... drauf, Hauptsache was zu knabbern.


Ja wenn es denn draussen so kalt wird.


compisucher schrieb:


> Nö, Vorbereitung ist alles. Kein Mensch auf diesem Planeten braucht zwingend einen E-oder Gas-Herd.


Alternativen? Holzofen?


compisucher schrieb:


> Alles Wohlstandsdinge, die man nicht wirklich braucht.


Wirklich? Mal gucken wie lange du ohne auskommst.


compisucher schrieb:


> Alles, was oberhalb von 0° ist, kann ein normalgesunder Mensch unbegrenzt aushalten, davon stirbt kaum einer.
> Selbst Altbauten ohne Dämmung halten im Beton oder Mauerwerk ausreichend gespeicherte Wärme von ca. 10-15° über 2-3 Wochen in der Wohnung.
> Selbst im krassesten Extremszenario reden wir über den Januar und halben Februar, wo es evtl. ungemütlich wird.
> Ungemütlich mit Schnupfen und Co., aber i. d. R. nicht existenzbedrohend.


Unsere Wohnung ist auch gut gedämmt. Aber wenn es mal richtig kalt draussen werden sollte wird es auch hier kühler.


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die sind eigentlich für die Beleuchtung gedacht.


Kann man machen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und das Zeug schmiert man sich dann in den Backofen?


Nö, man hat 25 € für einen Brennpasten-Kocher investiert und macht 1x am Tag Spagetti auf dem Balkon:








						Outdoor-Kocher/-Ofen Edelstahl
					

Der kraftvolle Allesbrenner Der praktische Allesbrenner für alle Outdoor-Aktivitäten und für Notfälle   Mit dem klappbaren Topfständer ist der  Outdoor-Kocher .....




					www.kopp-verlag.de
				





RyzA schrieb:


> Ja wenn es denn draussen so kalt wird.


Was denn nun?
Wenn es nicht so kalt wird, schmeisst keiner die Heizlüfter und der Habeck nicht die Not-AKWs an und du hast Strom.
Wenn es so kalt wird, haste einen natürlichen Kühlschrank.
Alles Paletti...


RyzA schrieb:


> Alternativen? Holzofen?


siehe oben


RyzA schrieb:


> Wirklich? Mal gucken wie lange du ohne auskommst.


Wenn ich z. B. im Urlaub bin gucke ich weder in den PC noch in den TV und das doofe Handy ist ausgeschaltet.
Habe garantiert Wichtigeres zu tun, als auf einen Bildschirm zu glotzen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Unsere Wohnung ist auch gut gedämmt. Aber wenn es mal richtig kalt draussen werden sollte wird es auch hier kühler.


Kühler ist nicht "ich sterbe" kalt.
Wir schalten die Heizanlage schon seit > 20 Jahren erst dann an, wenn die Außentemperatur an den 0° herumkratzt. 15-16° Raumtemperatur im Mittel ist für uns normal, weil eh immer irgend eine Tür offensteht, weil die Hunde immer wieder rein und raus wollen.
Für Wärme am Abend gibt es Tee und das Fell von unseren Nasen, die sich mit uns aufs Sofa zum Buch lesen kuscheln.


----------



## taks (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon alle genug Kerzen eingekauft? Dann wird der Winter bestimmt richtig "Oldschool".
> Doof nur wenn die Gefrierschränken auftauen. Und Im Kühlschrank kann man dann auch nichts mehr kühlen.
> Kochen fällt auch flach.
> Kein PC/Internet, kein zocken, kein Fernsehen. Festnetz-Telefon geht auch nicht. Handy kann man nicht laden. Die Hütte ist kalt. Ich hoffe mal nicht.


Holzofen steht im Wohnzimmer, Kerzen haben wir sowieso, Gaskocher ist vorhanden und Bücher haben wir auch jede Menge.
Sehe da keine Probleme ^^


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ungemütlich mit Schnupfen und Co., aber i. d. R. nicht existenzbedrohend.


Denkst du auch an Kinder und Alte?
Was ist mit Arbeitsplätzen, Einkommen?
Die Ebergiewende wird noch Zeit benötigen und viele frieren im jetzt.


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Ebergiewende wird noch Zeit benötigen und viele frieren im jetzt.


Wer friert denn jetzt? Bisher gibt es nur die unbegründete Furcht, dass es so kommen _könnte_.

Tatsächlich haben wir aber gar kein Heizproblem, sondern ein Verteilungsproblem. Jede Wohnung kann ausreichend geheizt werden, damit niemand frieren muss - zwar demnächst mit ein paar Grad unter subtropisch, doch das ist bekanntlich kein Beinbruch.

Aber nicht jeder kann sich das leisten, wenn mit Energieträgern spekuliert wird und wenn diejenigen, die sich die höheren Kosten leisten können, die Sparmaßnahmen nicht mitmachen und ihren persönlichen Luxus über die Grundbedürfnisse der sozial schwächeren Teile unserer Gesellschaft stellen.


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber nicht jeder kann sich das leisten, wenn mit Energieträgern spekuliert wird und wenn diejenigen, die sich die höheren Kosten leisten können, die Sparmaßnahmen nicht mitmachen und ihren persönlichen Luxus über die Grundbedürfnisse der sozial schwächeren Teile unserer Gesellschaft stellen.



Dafür ein Like, aber deshalb hast du meine Frage nicht beantwortet.
Es geht nicht nur um unsere warme Wohnung, sondern um unser Land und die Wirtschaft. 

Heute wurde im Heute Journal berichtet das Hakle den Laden dicht macht, weil die Kosten einfach zu hoch sind.
Das wird viele Branchen betreffen und nicht alle Unternehmen werden gerettet werden können.

Wo und zu welchem Preis bekommen wir also mittelfristig unsere Energie her und haben wir dann überhaupt noch Geld übrig für die Energiewende?
Im Moment tun wir so, als ob wir alle nur schnell eine Luftwärmepumpe in den Garten stellen müssen, um die Probleme zu lösen.
Dabei beträgt der private Anteil nur rund 30%.








						Branchenabhängiger Energieverbrauch des verarbeitenden Gewerbes
					

Alle Wirtschaftsbereiche zusammen verbrauchen fast drei Viertel der in Deutschland benötigten Primärenergie. Der Anteil des verarbeitenden Gewerbes am Primärenergieverbrauch aller Produktionsbereiche lag 2019 bei rund 42 Prozent. Der Energiebedarf dieses Gewerbes blieb im Zeitraum 1995 bis 2019...




					www.umweltbundesamt.de
				




Hier sollte dann auch erkennbar sein das richtig was am " dampfen" ist, wenn wir uns über kalte Wohnungen den Kopf zerbrechen müssen.


----------



## Mahoy (7. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dafür ein Like, aber deshalb hast du meine Frage nicht beantwortet.
> Es geht nicht nur um unsere warme Wohnung, sondern um unser Land und die Wirtschaft.
> 
> Heute wurde im Heute Journal berichtet das Hakle den Laden dicht macht, weil die Kosten einfach zu hoch sind.
> Das wird viele Branchen betreffen und nicht alle Unternehmen werden gerettet werden können.


Falls Hakle dicht macht, teilen sich dessen Mitbewerber den freiwerden Marktanteil unter sich auf, generieren höhere Umsätze und überstehen damit auch diese Krise.

Auch hier gilt wieder: Die Politik ist gefragt, damit die Lasten gerecht verteilt werden. Wenn natürlich Unternehmen und Anleger _trotz_ Krise die gleichen Gewinne einfahren wollen, wird es nicht funktionieren. Unternehmensinsolvenzen ist für so Manche auch einfach nur ein Mittel, eine unrentable Episode zu überbrücken und anschließend auf wundersame Weise wieder flüssig zu werden, wodurch das Unternehmen und _die Arbeitsplätze_ [dramatisches Donnergrollen bitte dazudenken] gerettet werden und man die bereits entlassenen Mitarbeiter zu schlechteren Konditionen wieder einstellt.

Solchen Machenschaften muss die Politik einen Riegel vorschieben. Dann gehen nämlich tatsächlich nur jene Unternehmen unter, die ohnehin nicht solide, also tickende Zeitbomben waren. Und wenn der Staat Unterstützung leistet, dann für _tatsächlich_ systemwichtige Unternehmen.
Geschissen wird zwar immer, aber Toilettenpaier ist - entgegen der Ansicht weiter Teile der hamsternden bundesdeutschen Gesellschaft - kein zwingend notwendiges Gut.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo und zu welchem Preis bekommen wir also mittelfristig unsere Energie her und haben wir dann überhaupt noch Geld übrig für die Energiewende?


Es wir immer gerne so getan, als wären die steigenden Energiepreise die Folge dessen, dass Russland zu einem fragwürdigen Lieferanten geworden ist. Tatsächlich müsste selbst der komplette Wegfall der russischen Exporte keine Teuerung bewirken. Alle Unternehmen, die Öl und Gas fördern, arbeiten traditionell nur mit einem Teil ihrer Förderkapazität, um die Preise nicht durch Überproduktion schlecht zu machen.

Und auch hier gilt: Die würden liebend gerne die Markanteile Russlands übernehmen. Aber das machen sie nur, wenn sie sicher sein können, dass ihre Abnehmer tatsächlich mit Russland abgeschlossen haben und nicht beim nächstbesten guten Angebot wieder einknicken und sie auf Vorräten sitzen bleiben, die sie dann billig losschlagen oder sogar - wie Russland es gerade macht - abfackeln müssen. Und in solchen Phasen überschlagen sich die Spekulanten.

Auch der Rohölpreis steigt seit über 50 Jahren. Dazwischen wurden Kriege geführt, Regierungen wechselten sich ab oder wurden ausgetauscht - aber am Ende waren das doch nur Ausreißer in einer _grundsätzlich ansteigenden_ Kurve. Dasselbe beim Erdgas, wobei dieses noch nicht ganz so lange von Bedeutung ist.
Sprich, fossile Energieträger werden grundsätzlich teurer, weil die weltweite Nachfrage steigt, während die leicht zugänglichen Vorkommen weniger werden.

Ob wir das jetzt bezahlen oder später, ist an sich gleichgültig - doch _jetzt _könnte man die Zwangslage nutzen, um grundsätzlich die Unabhängigkeit von fossilen Energieträgern voanzutreiben und sich in Zukunft _niemandem_ gegenüber erpressbar zu machen. Und wenn man es ganz schlau machen will, dann nutzt man dazu möglichst eigene Kapazitäten und schafft damit sichere Arbeitsplätze, die wiederum mehr Menschen ein menschenwürdiges Leben ermöglichen.

Dass man damit außerdem einem Aggressor das Kriegsführen erschwert, ist nur das Sahnehäubchen.


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2022)

Eigentlich wäre ein Topic "Auswirkungen auf die Nation wg. gestörter Lieferketten und evtl. Energieknappheit irgendwann aber garantiert jetzt schon hohen Preisen" nett.
Mache es wegen Artverwandtschaft mal hier rein.

Gerade ein Mail von einem Lieferanten für sog. Frischwasserstationen bekommen.
Zusammengefasst:
Bestellt im Mai 2022
Erwartete Lieferung am 07.09.2022
Tatsächliche Lieferung voraussichtlich 24. April 2023 mit Mehrkosten um ca. 98*800 € = 78.000 € netto

Tja, damit verzögern sich weitere 98 Sozialwohnungen um fast ein 3/4 Jahr.
Mit den Preiserhöhungen bei anderen Gewerken katapultiert sich die Wohnanlage aus dem leistbaren Mietrahmen für sozial Bedürftige. 
Da werden wohl nur noch Normalverdiener unterkommen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2022)

Wie die Energiewende unter der Union scheiterte.
Part 1




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569055178359185415

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aloha84 (11. September 2022)

Ich kenne den Typen nicht, aber dieses rumgebashe auf die Groko, Merkel oder vorher Schröder und Konsorten bringt nichts.
Alle vorher genannten haben für ihre Regierungszeit das aus ihrer Sicht vernünftigste gemacht, und zwar Energie so billig wie möglich ins Land zu holen.
Und billig, war nun mal russisches Gas.
Die nächst günstigere Variante wären Energiemixe gewesen, da hätte man aber ca. 50% (im schlechtesten Fall 100%) Mehrkosten vertreten müssen.
Das ist in absoluten Zahlen in der jetzigen Zeit natürlich lächerlich, da gehts um einstellige cent Beträge. 
Wäre aber an die Öffentlichkeit gekommen dass dieser (theoretische) Energiemix um die Hälfte teurer ist (z.b. 6 statt 4 cent), wären die damaligen Verantwortlichen ebenfalls an den Pranger gestellt worden.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es berechtigte Hoffnungen auf eine Russisch europäische Freundschaft gab.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2022)

Der Typ kritisiert die Ampel weil er Balkendiagramme nicht lesen kann und 
wenn du Zocker an der Macht willst, dann wählst du halt Zocker.
Ich will keine Zocker an der Macht.


----------



## Mahoy (12. September 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Typen nicht, aber dieses rumgebashe auf die Groko, Merkel oder vorher Schröder und Konsorten bringt nichts.
> Alle vorher genannten haben für ihre Regierungszeit das aus ihrer Sicht vernünftigste gemacht, und zwar Energie so billig wie möglich ins Land zu holen.
> Und billig, war nun mal russisches Gas.


Kosten berechnet man nicht auf kurze Sicht.
Du würdest dir doch sicherlich auch keinen Gebrauchtwagen kaufen, der entweder in der nächsten Woche auseinander fällt oder spätestens im nächsten Monat nicht durch den TÜV kommt, egal wie billig er ist.

Die GroKo hat zumindest fahrlässig eine zu große Abhängigkeit von einem Lieferanten erzeugt, der spätestens seit 2014 als unsicherer Kandidat hätte gelten müssen und parallel die Energiewende ausgebremst .
Wäre in den letzten Jahren wenigstens der Gasbezug aus anderen Ländern erhöht bzw. generell diversifiziert worden, _wie es auch ungeachtet einer spezifischen außenpolitischen Entwicklung grundsätzlich sinnvoll ist_, hätte das zwar für den Augenblick höhere Kosten verursacht, aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht in der Höhe, wie wir sie jetzt haben. Und selbst wenn, wären es wenigstens über Jahre gestreckte Mehrkosten gewesen, statt jetzt den kompletten Balken vor den Kopf zu bekommen.

Selbstverständlich lässt sich das rückwirkend nicht mehr ändern, aber man kann und muss trotzdem den Verursacher klar benennen - insbesondere dann, wenn dieser aktiv eine Kampagne gegen die Nachfolgeregierung führt, die den hinterlassenen Müll aufräumen muss, während sie eigentlich mit aktuellen Krisen genug zu tun hätte.
Da wäre insbesondere die schwarze Opposition gut beraten, gleichermaßen kleinlaut wie auch hilfreich mitzuwirken, statt große Töne zu spucken.

Und gänzlich ungeachtet der Schuldfrage ist es selbstverständlich immer sehr nützlich, sich vergangene Fehler zu vergegenwärtigen und diese wenigstens nicht zu wiederholen.
Auch in Deutschland wird gerne vergessen und "Rumgebashe" ist vielleicht nicht die angenehmste, aber doch die wirksamste Weise, Fehler im öffentlichen Gedächtnis zu halten.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

Höhö... mal was zum Lachen bei dem Thema:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.der-postillon.com/2022/09/internet-sendeschluss.html


----------



## Kassalowski (29. September 2022)

ich hab auch einen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2022)

Bayern ist halt ein Shithole dank CSU

Man sagt ja auch man sein führend in den EE, aber man hat was dagegen, dass Deutschland mehrere Strompreiszonen bekommt. Würde das Erste stimmen würde man das Zweite selbst fordern.


----------



## Mahoy (29. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man sagt ja auch man sein führend in den EE, aber man hat was dagegen, dass Deutschland mehrere Strompreiszonen bekommt. Würde das Erste stimmen würde man das Zweite selbst fordern.


Und das wiederum liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass man zwar führend bei der ausgebauten Leistung, aber nicht führend bei der tatsächlichen Einspeisung ist. Das kommt schon mal vor, wenn man Photovoltaik eher nach der Maßgabe gefördert hat, bayerischen Häuslebauern und Gewerbetreibenden ein paar zusätzliche Bausubventionen (mit nicht unwesentlichen Teilen aus Bundesmitteln) zu gönnen. Die kommen nämlich in aller Regel nicht auf die Nennleistung ihrer Solarpaneele.

Das Ganze abgeschmeckt mit Mini-Wasserkaftwerken fragwürdiger Effektivität, aber dafür um so größerer Umweltbedenklichkeit, und schon hat man paradoxe Situation, auf dem Papier viel Erneuerbare ausgebaut zu haben - nur eben nicht zweckmäßig. Und damit, dass man in Bayern angeblich nie weiß, woher der Wind weht, weshalb keine Windkraftanlagen in Frage gekommen. Und eine hässliche Stromtrasse, über die der Überschuss an EE-Strom aus dem industriearmen Norden gen Süden gelangt wäre, konnte man den anerkannten Schöngeistern im weiß-blauen Königreich natürlich auch nicht zumuten.

Infolge dessen fände man es dann auch irgendwie ganz gut, wenn einem der Bund den Weiterbetrieb der lokalen Kernkraftwerke bezahlen würde, weil man ja doch irgendwie Strom braucht.


----------



## seahawk (30. September 2022)

Es ist ein Riesenfehler die Preise der fossilen Brennstoffe zu stabilisieren, man sollte das Geld lieber in den Ausbau der erneuerbaren investieren.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2022)

Gas ist trotzdem erheblich teurer und keine Konkurrenz mehr zu EE.


----------



## Lotto (30. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist ein Riesenfehler die Preise der fossilen Brennstoffe zu stabilisieren, man sollte das Geld lieber in den Ausbau der erneuerbaren investieren.



Auch doppelt soviele Windräder produzieren nur 0 Watt wenn kein Wind weht.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Auch doppelt soviele Windräder produzieren nur 0 Watt wenn kein Wind weht.


Deswegen Überschuss wegspeichern und dann nutzen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Also ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man jetzt kein "Theater" machen und auf jeden Fall mindestens 3 AKWs weiter laufen lassen sollte. Linder hat sogar letztens bei Maybrit Illner von 5 gesprochen.
Auch dagegen hätte ich nichts. Es gilt diese große Krise zu überstehen und einen Blackout zu verhindern.
Und für die Umwelt wäre es  nicht schädlicher als wenn man jetzt noch mehr Kohlekraftwerke dazuschalten würde.
Das ist ja nur zum Übergang bis die 100% tige Versorgungssicherheit wieder hergestellt wurde.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Oktober 2022)

Wenn kein Gas mehr da ist,
wird man zwangsläufig mehr Kohle verfeuern müssen.
Ohne passende Speichermöglichkeiten, wird  Photovoltaik- und Windenergie nicht 
reichen, um unser Land zu dekarbonisieren.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Oder eben mehr AKWs am Netz lassen oder dazuschalten.
Wie gesagt nur zum Übergang bis man aus dem Schlimmsten wieder raus ist.
Dann auf jeden Fall erneuerbare Energie stärker forcieren.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2022)

Wenn du willst dass ein wirtschaftlich arbeitendes Unternehmen ein AKW wieder an schmeißt musst du ihm mindestens 10 Jahre Betrieb zusichern, wahrscheinlich eher 20.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Oktober 2022)

Drei Atomwerke versorgen doch nicht unser halbes Land ...


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du willst dass ein wirtschaftlich arbeitendes Unternehmen ein AKW wieder an schmeißt musst du ihm mindestens 10 Jahre Betrieb zusichern, wahrscheinlich eher 20.


Aber das 3. Atomkraftwerk, von dem die ganze Zeit die Rede ist, wird doch auch wieder angeschmissen oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
Oder ist das noch nicht "runtergefahren" ?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2022)

Zur Zeit ist ja eh das Hauptproblem dass der Süd-Link im Stromnetzt fehlt. Die Bayern und Schwaben haben halt tatsächlich nur die Alternativen Gas und AKW.
Im Norden sieht es anders aus. Deswegen würde es auch keinen Sinn machen etwa Emsland weiter zu betreiben.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist ja eh das Hauptproblem dass der Süd-Link im Stromnetzt fehlt. Die Bayern und Schwaben haben halt tatsächlich nur die Alternativen Gas und AKW.
> Im Norden sieht es anders aus. Deswegen würde es auch keinen Sinn machen etwa Emsland weiter zu betreiben.


Und sind die Stromnetze noch nicht dementsprechend ausgebaut oder warum kann man überschüssigen Strom aus dem Norden nicht im Süden verwenden?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und sind die Stromnetze noch nicht dementsprechend ausgebaut oder warum kann man überschüssigen Strom aus dem Norden nicht im Süden verwenden?


Ja, genau das ist das Problem. Und vor allem in Bayern wurde dieser bereits lang geplante Ausbau halt massiv von der Bevölkerung, unter wohlwollendem Beifall der CSU, torpediert.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und sind die Stromnetze noch nicht dementsprechend ausgebaut oder warum kann man überschüssigen Strom aus dem Norden nicht im Süden verwenden?


Die Kabel fehlen halt,
um den Strom zu verteilen.


----------



## Lotto (1. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deswegen Überschuss wegspeichern und dann nutzen.


Ja wenn es so einfach wär würde man es schon machen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Auch doppelt soviele Windräder produzieren nur 0 Watt wenn kein Wind weht.


In ganz Deutschland weht kein Wind? Wann ist das denn mal aufgetreten?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ja wenn es so einfach wär würde man es schon machen.


Die Energieunternehmen machen das was kurzfristig Geld bringt, nicht das was möglich oder langfristig sinnvoll wäre. Und bis vor einem Jahr war Gas kaufen und das verfeuern eben lohnenswerter als Speicherkonzepte für EE umzusetzen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Oktober 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ja wenn es so einfach wär würde man es schon machen.


Es treten derzeit scheinbar kaum Überschüsse auf, die man wegspeichern könnte.
Ich hab da was von ca. 5% der EE Erzeugung im Kopf die abgeregelt werden müssen.

Mit dem Gas muss man jetzt mal gucken, es war gut um Flauten in der EE Erzeugung zu füllen,
daher sollten ja auch noch viele weitere Gaskraftwerke gebaut werden.

Das bedeutet im übrigen nicht mehr Abhängigkeit, du kannst dir (als Haushalt) ja auch jetzt 2 weitere Autos kaufen,
aber wenn du jetzt gleichzeitig mehr mit dem Fahrrad fährst brauchst du trotzdem weniger Benzin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und das wiederum liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass man zwar führend bei der ausgebauten Leistung, aber nicht führend bei der tatsächlichen Einspeisung ist. Das kommt schon mal vor, wenn man Photovoltaik eher nach der Maßgabe gefördert hat, bayerischen Häuslebauern und Gewerbetreibenden ein paar zusätzliche Bausubventionen (mit nicht unwesentlichen Teilen aus Bundesmitteln) zu gönnen. Die kommen nämlich in aller Regel nicht auf die Nennleistung ihrer Solarpaneele.
> 
> Das Ganze abgeschmeckt mit Mini-Wasserkaftwerken fragwürdiger Effektivität, aber dafür um so größerer Umweltbedenklichkeit, und schon hat man paradoxe Situation, auf dem Papier viel Erneuerbare ausgebaut zu haben - nur eben nicht zweckmäßig. Und damit, dass man in Bayern angeblich nie weiß, woher der Wind weht, weshalb keine Windkraftanlagen in Frage gekommen. Und eine hässliche Stromtrasse, über die der Überschuss an EE-Strom aus dem industriearmen Norden gen Süden gelangt wäre, konnte man den anerkannten Schöngeistern im weiß-blauen Königreich natürlich auch nicht zumuten.
> 
> Infolge dessen fände man es dann auch irgendwie ganz gut, wenn einem der Bund den Weiterbetrieb der lokalen Kernkraftwerke bezahlen würde, weil man ja doch irgendwie Strom braucht.



Wo ist die AFD, wenn es mal wirklich not tut, deutsche Grenzen zu schließen? Einfach die Bayern einsam vor die Hunde gehen lassen, dann müssen die sich auch nicht mehr so viel Gedanken über böse Bundespolitik machen und die Republik muss ihr Geld (und ihr Gas) nicht in die Vetternwirtschaft abfließen sehen (aus der dann Atommüll zurückkommt).




Lotto schrieb:


> Auch doppelt soviele Windräder produzieren nur 0 Watt wenn kein Wind weht.



Aber doppelt so viele Windradstandorte halbieren (im Schnitt) die Gefahr, dass an keinem Wind weht.




RyzA schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man jetzt kein "Theater" machen und auf jeden Fall mindestens 3 AKWs weiter laufen lassen sollte. Linder hat sogar letztens bei Maybrit Illner von 5 gesprochen.
> Auch dagegen hätte ich nichts. Es gilt diese große Krise zu überstehen und einen Blackout zu verhindern.



Wärst du auch dafür, noch ein paar Wälder anzuzünden? Oder sämtliche Haushunde einzuschläfern? Oder Kaffee zu verbieten? All das hat mit der Totschlagskeule "Blackout verhindern" nämlich ungefähr genauso viel zu tun, wie die Laufzeit von Atomkraftwerken zu verlängern. Also wenn man damit alles rechtfertigen kann, dann auch sowas.

Wenn man sinnvolles machen will, dagegen nichts von alledem. Der einzige AKW-Weiterbetrieb, der zu Lasten der Sicherheit und zu Lasten der Staatsverschuldung minimal etwas zur Netzstabilität beiträgt, ist Isar II. Jedenfalls wenn sie ihren Schrotthaufen nach dem Ventilaustausch nochmal anbekommen. Und das auch nur in Bayern. Und aus Gründen, die die bayrische Regierung höchstselbst zu verantworten hat, weswegen ich überhaupt kein Problem darin hätte, wenn bei BMW und Audi die Lichter ausgehen würden. Soll Söder denen doch auf eigene Rechnung Strom aus Österreich ranschaffen, wenn er keine Leitungen zu deutscher Windkraft haben will. Aber warum soll der Bund dafür teure Kraftwerke mit minimalem Output weiter finanzieren? Warum soll halb Europa das Sicherheitsrisiko tragen? Wieso sollen Niedersachsen oder Mitteldeutschland später den Müll dafür ertragen, dessen Lagerung in Bayern laut CSU natürlich vollkommen ausgeschlossen ist?

Putin hat sich am unteren Ende meiner Beliebtheitsliste ziemlich breit gemacht, aber für lügende Rosinenpicker findet sich immer noch ein Plätzchen.


An der Stelle ein vorläufiges Lob an die belgische Regierung, die Doel tatsächlich wie versprochen abgeschaltet hat. (Auch wenn sie darüber diskutieren, dass möglicherweise wieder rückgängig zu machen. Wenn Lindner zum Vorbild wird...)


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wärst du auch dafür, noch ein paar Wälder anzuzünden? Oder sämtliche Haushunde einzuschläfern? Oder Kaffee zu verbieten? All das hat mit der Totschlagskeule "Blackout verhindern" nämlich ungefähr genauso viel zu tun, wie die Laufzeit von Atomkraftwerken zu verlängern. Also wenn man damit alles rechtfertigen kann, dann auch sowas.


Was sind denn das für komische Beispiele?  Geht´s noch?  

10 Millionen Haushalte werden durch 3 AKWs versorgt. Wenn das nicht ins Gewicht fällt... dann weiß ich es auch nicht.

Und ich hatte nur von den Übergang gesprochen. Bis diese Krise überwunden ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2022)

Das sind wohlüberlegte Beispiele, denn es werden eben keine 10 Millionen Haushalte von zwei Reservereaktoren versorgt. Sonst könnten wir ja den Strom für ganz Deutschland mit deren acht herstellen.

Alle Atomkraftwerke zusammen hatten im ersten Halbjahr 6% Anteil an der Stromversorgung, da liefen aber alle mit voller Leistung. Emsland macht das weiter und braucht seine Brennstäbe planmäßig bis Jahresende auf => bleiben maximal 4% Anteil. Neckarwestheim drosselt stattdessen die Leistung gegenüber dem Plan, um eine praktisch gleichbleibende Strommenge teilweise erst nächstes Jahr abzugeben. Nur Isar 2 hat, wegen Defekten die einen Aufbrauch nach Plan verhindert haben (Stichwort "Sicherheit") noch genug Brennmaterial, um Output auf 2022er Niveau abliefern => 3% Anteil am Gesamtverbrauch wären denkbar. Das entspricht dann 1,3 Millionen Haushalten. Und das auch nur Brutto.

Netto dagegen werden die trägen Atomkraftwerke auch weiterhin einen Teil ihres Stroms dann abgeben, wenn er die Einspeisung von Wind- oder Solarstrom blockiert und umgekehrt können sie nicht die Lastspitzen tragen, die die Gaskraftwerke belasten. Vermutlich werden sie mit der "Reserveplanung" ohnehin nicht ihre typische Effizienz erreichen, und insgesamt etwas weniger produzieren. Also am Ende also Strom für *eine* statt "zehn" Millionen Haushalte zusätzlich ins Netz bringen, den sonst Kohlekraftwerke hätten schultern müssen. Und das auch nur für drei Monate. Und ein Drittel dieser Leistung, also ein Monat, ist die Leistung, die Neckarwestheim im kommenden Quartal bei regulärem Betrieb zusätzlich eingespeißt hätte, sprich: Im Ausgleich dafür muss 2022 mehr Kohle verstromt werden und unterm Strich bleibt Strom für eine Million Haushalte für zwei Monate.

Im Gegenzug dafür haben wir jetzt aber Tschechien, Belgien, Frankreich, etc. die Blaupause geliefert für 
"Atomkraft ist zwar eine Gefahr, aber auch wenn man keinen Plan hat, was mit Atommüll machen soll, wenn mal gesellschaftliche Verträge zum xten mal kündigen muss, wenn hohe Kosten für den Staat entstehen und wenn man eins seiner ehersten Wahlversprechen bricht. Und wenn auch dann wenn es um Reaktoren geht, die seit 13 Jahren keine Sicherheitsprüfung mehr hatten und auch nie wieder eine bestehen würden: Wenn es wirklich, wirklich nötig ist, also dann wenn ein paar Wirtschaftslobbyisten es verlangen und wenn man nach jahrzehntelangem Schlafen halt nichts aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann, dann ist es vollkommen okay, das ein Politiker Laufzeiten nach belieben verlängert."


----------



## Kassalowski (1. Oktober 2022)

Zum Thema Kosten hatte ich die Tage auch mal was auf dem Schirm. Was man mit der Knete wohl alles anfangen könnte.









						Atomenergie kostete bisher eine Billion Euro
					

Seit 1955 nutzt Deutschland die Atomenergie zur Stromerzeugung – zu einem stolzen Preis: Die gesamtgesellschaftlichen Kosten werden inzwischen auf über eine Billion Euro geschätzt. Mit Abstand ist die Atomkraft damit die teuerste Energieform.




					www.energiezukunft.eu


----------



## Sparanus (1. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> 10 Millionen Haushalte werden durch 3 AKWs versorgt. Wenn das nicht ins Gewicht fällt... dann weiß ich es auch nicht.


Das ist halt bei 6% an der Erzeugung nicht richtig.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sind wohlüberlegte Beispiele, denn es werden eben keine 10 Millionen Haushalte von zwei Reservereaktoren versorgt. Sonst könnten wir ja den Strom für ganz Deutschland mit deren acht herstellen.
> 
> Alle Atomkraftwerke zusammen hatten im ersten Halbjahr 6% Anteil an der Stromversorgung, da liefen aber alle mit voller Leistung.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist halt bei 6% an der Erzeugung nicht richtig.


Es wurde in den Medien aber so kolportiert:

„Zehn Millionen Haushalte werden von drei noch laufenden Atomkraftwerken versorgt“

Decken die drei verbliebenen AKW den Stromverbrauch von 10 Millionen Haushalten?

letztens im Fernsehen wurde es auch nochmal von einen Politiker (ich glaube Habeck)  behauptet. 

Keine Ahnung wo die dann die Zahlen her haben?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich denke hier werden Privathaushalte mit dem Gesamtbedarf in Deutschland gemischt. Versuchen wir Mal es umzurechnen: Deutschland hat 41Millionen Haushalte:
https://www.bib.bund.de/DE/Fakten/F... rund,durchschnittlich je zwei Personen leben. 
10Millionen sind also 24% der Haushalte 
Alle Haushalte zusammen verbrauchen 26% des Stroms:
https://de.statista.com/statistik/d.../stromverbrauch-nach-sektoren-in-deutschland/ 

*24%*26%=6,24%*
Also die Aussage der Strom kann 10 Millionen Haushalte versorgen und die Aussage das sind nur 6% der Gesamtmenge stimmen überein. Eben weil Privathaushalte garnicht der Hauptverbraucher von Strom im Deutschland sind.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2022)

@Olstyle : Ja so wird es sein. Danke für die Aufklärung. Dann verbraucht die Wirtschaft ja deutlich mehr als alle Haushalte zusammen. Das dass soviel ist, also 94% gegenüber 6%, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Olstyle : Ja so wird es sein. Danke für die Aufklärung. Dann verbraucht die Wirtschaft ja deutlich mehr als alle Haushalte zusammen. Das dass soviel ist, also 94% gegenüber 6%, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


Jetzt ließt du die Zahlen wieder falsch. Es sind insgesamt 26% gegenüber 74%. 6% sind die 10 Millionen Haushalte, nicht alle Haushalte.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

Was wird man den zukünftig machen um die Energiewende zu vollziehen.
Jetzt ist doch das beste Beispiel die EW zu fördern anstatt Milarden auszugeben um 
verteuertes Gas zu kaufen oder nicht?


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Jetzt ließt du die Zahlen wieder falsch. Es sind insgesamt 26% gegenüber 74%. 6% sind die 10 Millionen Haushalte, nicht alle Haushalte.


Ups ja sorry.  

War gerade frühstücken... da war ich mit den Gedanken schon woanders. 

*Edit: *Und was heisst hier "wieder" ? Die anderen haben es ja scheinbar auch nicht bemerkt, sonst hätten sie nicht geschrieben, dass das mit den 10 Millionen Haushalten nicht stimmt.


----------



## seahawk (2. Oktober 2022)

Es sollte kein Cent mehr in fossile Energie gesteckt werden. Wenn die Leute sich Gas nicht mehr leisten können, steigt nur der Druck umzusteigen. Und das ist gut! 

Die 200 Milliarden gehören in den Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien und nicht in eine Kostenbremse für Klimakiller.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die 200 Milliarden gehören in den Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien und nicht in eine Kostenbremse für Klimakiller.


Nur das die nicht so schnell ausgebaut und genutzt werden können.

Man braucht *jetzt *Kostenbremsen und Hilfen sonst haben wir noch mehr Armut und auch Massenarbeitslosigkeit.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Was wird man den zukünftig machen um die Energiewende zu vollziehen.
> Jetzt ist doch das beste Beispiel die EW zu fördern anstatt Milarden auszugeben um
> verteuertes Gas zu kaufen oder nicht?


Wärmepumpen und E-Autos werden schon gefördert wie verrückt, die 70% Regel für PV wurde gekippt und die Einspeisevergütung wieder angehoben. Und Merrit-Order, so störend es auch ist, verschafft den EE Unternehmen gerade Rekordgewinne die sie reinvestieren können. Was imo vorallem fehlt wäre eine Gesetzesnovelle welche die Einspruchsrechte gegen den Bau kritischer Infrastruktur schwächt bzw. Stromtrassen überhaupt als solche deklariert.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es wurde in den Medien aber so kolportiert:


Ja, aber diese Rechnungen sind Müll, da sie vollkommen die Übertragung etc rausrechnen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Nur das die nicht so schnell ausgebaut und genutzt werden können.


Nun die Wähler haben ja aktiv gegen EE gestimmt, Konsequenzen muss man tragen können.


----------



## seahawk (2. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur das die nicht so schnell ausgebaut und genutzt werden können.
> 
> Man braucht *jetzt *Kostenbremsen und Hilfen sonst haben wir noch mehr Armut und auch Massenarbeitslosigkeit.


Das ist ein kleiner Preis für den Ausbau der EE. Und mit 200 Milliarden kann man verdammt viel davon bauen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist ein kleiner Preis für den Ausbau der EE. Und mit 200 Milliarden kann man verdammt viel davon bauen.


Sorry ich glaube du lebst an der Realität vorbei.

Es gilt Arbeitsplätze zu erhalten und steigende Armut zu verhindern.
Sonst gibt es massive soziale Verwerfungen.
Das ist erstmal wichtiger.
Langfristig gesehen muß natürlich auf erneuerbare Energien umgestellt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Langfristig gesehen muß natürlich auf erneuerbare Energien umgestellt werden.


Langfristig konntest du vor 20 Jahren sagen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Langfristig konntest du vor 20 Jahren sagen.


Erstmal gilt es  die aktuelle Krise zu überstehen.

Und mir ist egal ob sie dafür Kohle oder Atomkraftwerke nutzen, Hauptsache das Stromnetz bleibt stabil.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erstmal gilt es die aktuelle Krise zu überstehen.


Du meinst also der Klimawandel sei keine aktuelle Krise?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und mir ist egal ob sie dafür Kohle oder Atomkraftwerke nutzen, Hauptsache das Stromnetz ist stabil.


Ich fände es ja cool wenn man mal irgendwo konkrete Aussagen bekommen würde welche Energienutzung denn gerade favorisiert wäre beim Heizen. Ich kann wahlweise mit Gas oder mit Luft-Wärmepumpe heizen, aber außer Panik bei beiden finde ich da wenig brauchbares.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2022)

Solange dein Wirkungsfaktor >2,1 liegt (was bei aktuellen Temperaturen ja noch klappen sollte), ist die Wärmepumpe nicht schlechter. Bei deutlich mehr sogar besser. (Mit eigenem erneuerbaren Überschuss, der nicht mehr eingespeißt werden kann, sowieso.) Würden wir mehr Kohle statt rund um die Uhr Gas verstromen, würde es auch bei x1 noch klappen, jedenfalls aus Sicht der Energieversorgung. (Aus Sicht des Klimas natürlich meilenweit nicht.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Es wurde in den Medien aber so kolportiert:
> 
> „Zehn Millionen Haushalte werden von drei noch laufenden Atomkraftwerken versorgt“
> 
> ...



Laut deinem zweiten Link war der Politiker Söder. Und wenn dass die beste Quelle neben einem Springerblatt ist, sollte man sich darüber im klaren sein, dass man maximal die Hälfte der Wahrheit kennt. Die Aussagen sind zwar nicht falsch, weil sie sich auf die *bisherige* Produktion beziehen und *ausschließlich* Haushalte betreffen, aber wenn man über die *künftige* Leistung eines *auch* Industrie & Co versorgenden Kraftwerks redet, kann das nicht die volle Wahrheit sein. Die Lücke füllt 20 Sekunden Google ("Anteil Atomkraftwerke Strom 2022", "Haushalte Deutschland") und ein genauer Blick auf die jetzt beschlossenene Pläne, die eben nicht "voller Weiterbetrieb von drei Kraftwerken", sondern "von einem und Streckbetrieb von einem weiteren, beides auf Reserve" lauten.




RyzA schrieb:


> Nur das die nicht so schnell ausgebaut und genutzt werden können.
> 
> Man braucht *jetzt *Kostenbremsen und Hilfen sonst haben wir noch mehr Armut und auch Massenarbeitslosigkeit.



Gegen Armut hilft es, wenn man armen Menschen was gibt. Deals mit reichen Konzernen bringen dagegen eher wenig. Hartz IV hoch, Bafög hoch, Mindestrenten hoch, (und jeweils nicht nur in der Summe, sondern auch bei den Berechtigungsgrenzen), Sozialabgaben runter/ganz streichen. Das hilft. Die Energiepreise dagegen werden so oder so weiter explodieren, wenn niemand spart, und ohne explizite Verbote ist "verdammt teuer" die einzige Möglichkeit, die Leute großflächig zum sparen zu bringen. Die jetzt beschlossenen staatlichen Zuschüsse werden dagegen wenig daran ändern, dass einige vor der Obdachlosigkeit stehen und umgekehrt die Gewinne der Energiekonzerne noch weiter explodieren lassen.

Was wir brauchen ist kein Gas- oder Strompreisdeckel, sondern Strafzölle auf russische Energieträger EU-weit, damit sich Putin an der neue Lage nicht dumm und dämlich verdient, eine Übergewinnsteuer für Unternehmen die dadurch einen deutlich besseren Stand am Markt haben (z.B. erneuerbare, ich wäre für ~80% auf den Übergewinn, sodass die trotzdem noch von ihren guten Entscheidungen in der Vergangenheit profitieren) und eine Ausschüttung dieser Zusatzeinnahmen an alle, damit jeder, der einigermaßen Sparsam ist, sich die Mehrkosten leisten kann.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Wärmepumpen und E-Autos werden schon gefördert wie verrückt, die 70% Regel für PV wurde gekippt und die Einspeisevergütung wieder angehoben. Und Merrit-Order, so störend es auch ist, verschafft den EE Unternehmen gerade Rekordgewinne die sie reinvestieren können.



Blöd halt, dass Wärmepumpen und vor allem Elektroautos den Verbrauch von den Energieform, die uns am stärksten fehlt, massiv in die Höhe treiben und das dort versenkte Geld nicht mehr für den Aufbau einer alternativen Energieversorgung zur Verfügung steht.



> Was imo vorallem fehlt wäre eine Gesetzesnovelle welche die Einspruchsrechte gegen den Bau kritischer Infrastruktur schwächt bzw. Stromtrassen überhaupt als solche deklariert.



Stromtrassen sind kritische Infrastruktur. Aber das löst die Probleme nicht, denn
1. Hebelt auch große öffentliche Bedeutung nicht den Rechtsstaat und diverse grundlegende Schutzgesetze auf (zu Recht)
2. Hebelt Allgemeinnutzen eigentlich so gut wie gar nichts aus (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Gewinnerzielungsabsicht - ginge es um Bergbau, hätte man längst Maulkörbe verteilt)
3. Sind es vor allem Gemeinden, Kommunen und vor allem Landesregierungen, die die Sachen ewig verzögern und das nicht über Klagen, sondern weil sie direkt neben dem Gesetzgeber und Bauherren sitzen.

Was wir brauchen, ist eine Förderalismusreform. (Und ganz allgemein Maßnahmen gegen die Zersiedelung, statt immer mehr Geld in diese zu pumpen.)


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du meinst also der Klimawandel sei keine aktuelle Krise?


Wenn wir hier einen halben Bürgerkrieg haben, wen interessiert da noch der Klimawandel?


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich fände es ja cool wenn man mal irgendwo konkrete Aussagen bekommen würde welche Energienutzung denn gerade favorisiert wäre beim Heizen. Ich kann wahlweise mit Gas oder mit Luft-Wärmepumpe heizen, aber außer Panik bei beiden finde ich da wenig brauchbares.


Guck mal hier: So heizen die Deutschen

Ist zwar von 2019 aber ich glaube es hat sich nicht so viel verändert.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Guck mal hier: So heizen die Deutschen
> 
> Ist zwar von 2019 aber ich glaube es hat sich nicht so viel seitdem verändert.


Mich interessiert nicht was Andere machen/gemacht haben sondern was der Versorger gerne eher durch mich belastet hätte (so ich denn überhaupt was davon an mache).


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mich interessiert nicht was Andere machen/gemacht haben sondern was der Versorger gerne eher durch mich belastet hätte (so ich denn überhaupt was davon an mache).


Ich glaube ich muß gleich offline gehen. Denn ich verstehe immer noch nicht was du meinst.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

Klimawandel hin Klimawandel her , ich will im WInter nicht frieren, mir ist im Moment der Klimawandel egal.
Da kommt es auf 5 oder 10 Jahre nicht an.
Vor allem muss das umsatteln auf erneuerbare Energie nicht nur in Deutschland stattfinden
sonder auf der ganzen Welt.

Und solange Öl und Gas fließen, wird Weltweit das mit den erneuerbaren Energie sich Weltweit
 nicht durchstzen, vorerst nicht, da sorgt USA und die Ölmultis schon für.

Dieses Thema hatten wir auch schon mit Peakoil gehabt vor ca 10 Jahren.
Da hat jeder auch jeder nach erneuerbaren Energie nachgesungen.
Und? Es hat sich viel weniger getan als erwartet.

Wer hat denn eine Übersicht wie es weltweit mit dem umsatteln ist?
Werden irgendwo nicht sogar neue AKW´s gebaut?
Ich finde man sollte klar zwischen ideal und momentane und akute Krise unterscheiden.


Ach so ja, kann sich ja jeder eine Windraftanlage in den Garten stellen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2022)

@Olstyle wie reineditiert: Solange dein Wirkungsfaktor groß genug ist, wäre bei freiem Stromfluss die Wärmepumpe im Vorteil. Solltest du irgenwo wohnen, wohin es Netzengpässe gibt, müsste man nochmal im Detail gucken, aber Deutschlandweit sieht es aktuell ungefähr so aus:





						Energy-Charts
					






					www.energy-charts.info
				



In Anbetracht dessen, dass die Kohleleistung schon an die Windkraft angepasst wird, scheint es so, als würde man die Gaskraftwerke absichtlich durch- statt nur zu Spitzenlastzeiten laufen lassen. Verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber das heißt dass du im Moment bei Nutzung der Wärmepumpe mit Kohlestrom heizt, von dem wir genug haben, und bei Nutzung der Gasheizung mit Erdgas, das knapp ist => dein Netzbetreiber wird ersteres bevorzugen. (Vermutlich bringt ihm Strom auch mehr Gewinn  )

Für die Umwelt tust du damit allerdings nichts, denn 1 kWh Kohlestrom, der bei dir ankommt, verursacht ~1 kg CO2, während 1 kWh Heizwert Gas bei um die 250 g liegen müsste. Brenntwert, falls entsprechende Installation vorhanden, würde sogar 200 g möglich machen. Das heißt damit eine Kohlestrom-Wärmepumpe auch nur einen CO2-Gleichstand mit einer Erdgasheizung schafft, muss sie einen Wirkungsfaktor von 4-5 schaffen (mit einer kWh Strom weitere 4 kWh Umgebungswärme auf Nutzniveau bringen) und das ist afaik schon der absolute Best Case, den kaum eine Analge beim derzeitigen Wetter noch schafft - geschweige denn nenneswert überbietet.
(Weswegen der Einbau von Wärmepumpen klimatologischer Schwachsinn war/ist, solange im Winter noch Kohlekraftwerke laufen und Erdgas zur Verfügung steht.)


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange dein Wirkungsfaktor >2,1 liegt (was bei aktuellen Temperaturen ja noch klappen sollte), ist die Wärmepumpe nicht schlechter.


Okay guck dir lieber mal an von was wir hier reden.





						Viessmann Vitocal 200-S Split Luft/Wasser-Wärmepumpe Typ AWB-M-E-AC 201.E10 NEV 230V - Z022674
					

Viessmann Luft/Wasser-Wärmepumpe Split-Ausführung Vitocal 200-S, Typ: AWB-M-E-AC 201.E10 NEV 230V und mit Wärmepumpenregelung, Außeneinheit in vitographite und ...




					www.heima24.de
				



A7/W35 ergo bei 7 Grad Außentemperatur hast du einen COP (nicht Wirkungsfaktor) von 4,9 und wir kratzen erst an den 7 Grad.
Also 1W rein und 4,9W Wärmeleistung raus.

->
Wäre man mit fossilen Brennstoffen halbwegs intelligent umgegangen hätte man überall BHKWs gebaut.
Hab mal so ne grob überschlagene Rechnung gesehen:
600l Diesel->10.000km mit dem Verbrenner fahren
oder
ins BHKW und die ganze Heizperiode die Bude heizen und zusätzlich 15.000km mit dem Elektroauto fahren.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier einen halben Bürgerkrieg haben, wen interessiert da noch der Klimawandel?


Der Klimawandel kann Schäden anrichten die so massiv sind wie ein Krieg.
Siehe Ahrtal oder grade Florida.


soulstyle schrieb:


> Da kommt es auf 5 oder 10 Jahre nicht an.


Natürlich kommt es darauf an, wenn du ne Krebsdiagnose hast gehst du doch auch sofort in Behandlung und nicht in 5 Jahren und falls doch, viel Glück.


soulstyle schrieb:


> Vor allem muss das umsatteln auf erneuerbare Energie nicht nur in Deutschland stattfinden
> sonder auf der ganzen Welt.


China baut in einem Jahr mehr an Leistung zu was wir in 30 Jahren gebaut haben,


soulstyle schrieb:


> Und solange Öl und Gas fließen, wird Weltweit das mit den erneuerbaren Energie sich Weltweit
> nicht durchstzen, vorerst nicht, da sorgt USA und die Ölmultis schon für.


Und da verkennt wieder jemand vollkommen die Faktenlage...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die Umwelt tust du damit allerdings nichts, denn 1 kWh Kohlestrom, der bei dir ankommt, verursacht ~1 kg CO2, während 1 kWh Heizwert Gas bei um die 250 g liegen müsste.


Puh ja, wenn man keine Ahnung hat








						Forscher warnen - "Erdgas ist ein Klimaschädling genau wie Kohle"
					

Wenn der Strom aus erneuerbaren Energien nicht reicht, soll Erdgas die Lücken schließen. Allgemein wird angenommen, Erdgas sei klimaneutraler als etwa Kohle. Allerdings stimmt diese Rechnung offenbar nicht. Beim Erdgas-Fracking etwa werde viel Methan freigesetzt, warnen Forscher.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel kann Schäden anrichten die so massiv sind wie ein Krieg.
> Siehe Ahrtal oder grade Florida.


Das weiß ich.

Aber erkläre das mal dem Volk, was Sorgen hat durch den nächsten Winter zu kommen und Angst um seinen Arbeitsplatz hat.

Wenn man das so machen würde, wie von Seahawk gefordert, würden sie in Berlin den Bundestag stürmen.
Das ist doch absurd.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich finde mein Beispiel mit dem Krebspatienten eigentlich gut gewählt und wenn ein Arzt dem Patienten erklären kann, dass er mit seinem Körper bestrahlen muss was mit erheblichen Nebenwirkungen einhergeht weil der Patient sonst unweigerlich sterben wird, dann müssen die Politiker auf der Welt auch den Menschen erklären, dass man jetzt ganz erheblich umsteuern muss.

Aber nein, wir haben ja noch nichtmal ein Tempolimit.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich kommt es darauf an, wenn du ne Krebsdiagnose hast gehst du doch auch sofort in Behandlung und nicht in 5 Jahren und falls doch, viel Glück.


Okay Du hast eine klaffende Wunde und verblutest, und Du hast Krebs.
Was machst DU zuerst, gehst zum Arzt um den Krebs zu bekämpfen?
Nein Du erreichst den Arzt nicht weil Du verblutet bist.


Also erst die Blutung der Wunde stillen, dann Krebs behandeln.

Ja der Klimawandel ist ein ernstes und auch ein Thema was sich durchfrist es muss engegengewirkt werden.
Vorher will ich aber heile durch den Winter kommen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde mein Beispiel mit dem Krebspatienten eigentlich gut gewählt und wenn ein Arzt dem Patienten erklären kann, dass er mit seinem Körper bestrahlen muss was mit erheblichen Nebenwirkungen einhergeht weil der Patient sonst unweigerlich sterben wird, dann müssen die Politiker auf der Welt auch den Menschen erklären, dass man jetzt ganz erheblich umsteuern muss.


Dann erweitere ich dein tolles Beispiel mal:

Welchen Patienten würde ein Arzt eher behandeln? Einen Herzinfarkt/Schlaganfall-Patienten oder den Krebspatienten, welcher vielleicht noch 5 Jahre zu leben hat?

@soulstyle : Fast die gleiche Idee zur selben Zeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Und? Es hat sich viel weniger getan als erwartet.



Korrekte Formulierung:
"Es wurde viel weniger gemacht, als versprochen."

Zumindest meine Erwartungen wurden damit aber (leider) erfüllt. Auf ganzer Linie. Mit den entsprechenden Konsequenzen. Und mit noch einmal 10 Jahre warten, hat man dann halt noch mehr Konsequenzen und das Problem ist noch größer.



> Wer hat denn eine Übersicht wie es weltweit mit dem umsatteln ist?



Je nachdem, was genau du wissen willst, immer jemand anderes. Für vieles wäre hier ein guter Anlaufpunkt:





						IPCC — Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change
					






					www.ipcc.ch
				






> Werden irgendwo nicht sogar neue AKW´s gebaut?



Es werden vielerorts neue AKWs angedacht, stellenweise werden welche geplant und ganz wenigen Orten wird auch gebaut, ja. *Fertiggestellt* wird aber kaum noch was und das fast komplett in China. Gleichzeitig steigen immer mehr Länder aus. Trotz x-facher Laufzeitverlängerungen weltweit werden so viele Reaktoren stillgelegt, dass die Neubauten dass kaum ausgleichen können – seit Anfang der 90er ist die Zahl der aktiven Reaktoren auf konstantem Niveau. Ähnliches gilt für die Stromproduktion, sodass der Anteil konstant sinkt, während erneuerbare am schnellsten zunehmen:





						Nuclear Power Today | Nuclear Energy - World Nuclear Association
					

Nuclear energy provides about 30% of the world's low carbon electricity. There are about 450 commercial nuclear power reactors operable in 30 countries.




					world-nuclear.org
				





			https://ourworldindata.org/uploads/2017/05/nuclear-versus-renewables-as-share-electricity-production.png
		


Vor 1-2 Jahren hatte ich auch mal eine Studie gesehen, die u.a. neben der Zahl der aktiven auch die Zahl der in Bau befindlichen, die Zahl der in Planung befindlichen und die Zahl der angedachten Reaktoren im Verlauf der Zeit auflistete. Insbesondere die Zahl zweiter und dritter ging seit der Jahrtausendwende stetig runter. (Leider erinnere ich mich gerade nicht mehr, was das Hauptthema dieses Berichts war und bin mir auch nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob es UN, IAEO, WNA oder IEA war. Aber jedenfalls einer der globalen, großen Regierungsorganisationen, die eigentlich pro-Atomkraft sind.)
Interesse an einem Einstieg in Atomenergie zeigen mittlerweile nur noch Staaten, denen großes Interesse an Atomwaffen nachgesagt wird.



> Ich finde man sollte klar zwischen ideal und momentane und akute Krise unterscheiden.



Welche aktue Krise denn?
Soziale Krise?
Versorgungskrise?
Aartalkrise?
Ukraine-Krise?
Gas-Krise?
Corona-Krise?
China-USA-Krise?
Krimkrise?
Flüchtlingskrise?
Syrienkrise?
Eurokrise?
Irakkrise?
Bankenkrise?
Krieg gegen den Terror-und-noch-ein-paar-andere-Krise?
Jugoslawienkrise?
Kalter Krieg?

Es gibt STÄNDIG nicht nur eine, sondern ein halbes dutzend Krisen. Klimakrise, Artensterbenkrise, Vernichtung-von-Lebensraum-Krise sind mittlerweile solange dabei, dass sie ihrerseits bereits Folgekrisen wie z.B. mehr Flüchtlinge verursachen, weil niemand was dagegen tut. Den Luxus, ein Problem nach dem anderen zu lösen hat man nur, wenn man jedes auftretende Problem auch sofort und zügig löst, damit sich dem nächsten widmen kann. Aber wir lösen keine Probleme und der Klimawandel wartet jetzt schon seit 30-40-50 Jahren darauf, dass wenigstens mal die Weichen in Richtung einer langsamen Verbesserung statt einer andauernden Verschlimmerung gestellt werden.



> Ach so ja, kann sich ja jeder eine Windraftanlage in den Garten stellen



Nö, kann er nicht. Zum einen haben viele keinen Garten, zum anderen kann der Nachbar das in vielen Fällen selbst bei Kleinstanlagen unterbinden, während es bei großen/effizienzten allgemein verboten ist, sie auch nur in die Nähe eines Gartens zu stellen.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

OK aber was ist denn der konkrete Lösungsansatz,
was soll jetzt sofort denn getan werden das ist mir noch nicht so klar?

Oder was kann jeder einzelne für sich machen?
PV Anlage und Solarthermie habe ich schon ?

Ich muss trotzdem mit Gas nachheizen.

Ich gebe Dir recht welche Kriese, wir sind umzingelt von Kriesen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welche aktue Krise denn?
> Soziale Krise?
> Versorgungskrise?
> Aartalkrise?
> ...


Man kann das Ganze auch ins Lächerliche ziehen.  Es kommen mehrere sehr ungünstige Krisen zusammen und wenn man die zusammenfasst, hat man diese Kombination sehr lange nicht erlebt.
Aber wenn jemand fordert das 200 Milliarden Hilfspaket, lieber in erneuerbare Energien zu investieren, dann hat er es zwar geschafft zu provozieren, lebt aber auch scheinbar in einer Öko-Romantik-Blase.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2022)

Auch mal die Probleme ausbaden die man als Gesellschaft verursacht hat anstatt es noch schlimmer zu machen
und jetzt mit Fracking oder ähnlich anzufangen.
Die Nachkriegsgenerationen bzw alle über 30 haben es einfach versaut.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Okay guck dir lieber mal an von was wir hier reden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich rede von Luft/Luft aka Klimaanlage, da dürfte ich bei 1 zu 3 liegen wenn es gut läuft, sonst eher 1 zu 2.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, kann er nicht. Zum einen haben viele keinen Garten, zum anderen kann der Nachbar das in vielen Fällen selbst bei Kleinstanlagen unterbinden, während es bei großen/effizienzten allgemein verboten ist, sie auch nur in die Nähe eines Gartens zu stellen.


Ja und genau das meine ich dann ist es verboten und der Nachbar beschwert sich.
Aber der Klimawandel ist voll im Gange.
Milliarden fliesen irgendwohin, soll doch PV usw. voll für die breite Masse subventioniert werden, und so das es sich jeder leisten kann.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich rede von Luft/Luft aka Klimaanlage, da dürfte ich bei 1 zu 3 liegen wenn es gut läuft, sonst eher 1 zu 2.


Puh da sind die Herstellerangaben tatsächlich eher schlecht und man muss sich durch Foren etc wühlen, durch die ganzen Nutzerberichte, aber ein COP von 2 soll bei Außentemperaturen von > -10°C schon recht mies sein 


soulstyle schrieb:


> Ja und genau das meine ich dann ist es verboten und der Nachbar beschwert sich.


Im Gegensatz zu PV skaliert Windkraft halt nicht linear, daher ist es nicht intelligent Kleinwindkraftanlagen zu bauen solange man genug Platz für Großanlagen hat (muss dann über die Gemeine o.Ä. laufen) und dann reden wir noch gar nicht über Verwirbelungen der Hausdächer.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Puh da sind die Herstellerangaben tatsächlich eher schlecht und man muss sich durch Foren etc wühlen, durch die ganzen Nutzerberichte, aber ein COP von 2 soll bei Außentemperaturen von > -10°C schon recht mies sein


Mal das Datenblatt raus gekramt. Nominal sind 1,43kW mit range bis 2,3kW für 6kW Heizleistung angegeben bei einem Temperaturbereich von -15 bis +24°C. Also 2,6 bis 4,2. Also darf ich wohl tatsächlich was über 3 erwarten solang es draussen noch positive Temperaturen hat  .


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich darf das in meiner Unibude leider nicht verbauen, aber derzeit hab ich eh mollige 22 Grad und die Heizung ist seit Ende Dezember aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> OK aber was ist denn der konkrete Lösungsansatz,
> was soll jetzt sofort denn getan werden das ist mir noch nicht so klar?



Das einzige, was schnell umsetzbar ist, sind Verbrauchseinsparungen durch Verzicht. Nicht schön, aber ganz unabhängig davon, wie man welche Krise allgemein einstuft.

Das passt aber zu dem, was wir _angeblich_ sowieso vorhaben, denn wir wollen unseren Verbrauch ja sowieso allgemein senken und dafür müssen diverse Verbraucher halt weg. Und je schneller desto besser. Klar wird das schmerzhaft und es erfordert viel Ausgleich für Härtefälle, weswegen es bislang am Geld gescheitert ist.
Aber was ist plötzlich da ohne Ende? Geld. In Uniper stecken schon daumen*pi 20 Milliarden. Für den ""Schutzschirm"" sind 200 Milliarden da. An Energiekonzerne zahlen die Verbraucher täglich mehrere Milliarden extra, davon den gesamten Sommer mehr als eine halbe an Putin. Was könnte man mit diesem Geld alles erreichen, wenn man es nicht denen geben würde, die schon viel haben und die man eigentlich loswerden will?

Da große Summen intuitiv schwer vorstellbar sind, eine Überschlagsrechnung: 
=> Mittleres Einkommen 1600 €/Monat = 19200 €/Jahr. => 200 Milliarden Rettungsschirm + 200 Milliarden Mehr-Energieausgaben = 20000000 solcher Jahreseinkommen
=> 43 Millionen Erwerbstätige in Deutschland, davon ettliche Halbzeit
=> Das zum Erhalt der fossilen Wirtschaft, die wir eigentlich loswerden wollen, mobilisierte Kapital würde ausreichen, um 50% aller Arbeitsplätze direkt zu ersetzen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann das Ganze auch ins Lächerliche ziehen.  Es kommen mehrere sehr ungünstige Krisen zusammen und wenn man die zusammenfasst, hat man diese Kombination sehr lange nicht erlebt.



Dieser Spruch wird jetzt seit mindestens 30 Jahren wiedergekäut. Ein gutes Argument war er nie. Wie dargelegt: Wenn das alte nicht mehr will, ist "das alte geht den Bach runter" kein zusätzliches Problem. Es im Gegenteil ein Grund mehr, endlich den Kurs zu ändern, anstatt sich darüber zu streiten, wie lange man sich noch an was altes klammern will.

Die Lieferungen russischen Urans bleiben aus, die bislang einzig erfolgreiche "Entsorgung" deutschen Atommülls durch Verlagerung nach Russland ist nicht mehr möglich, Menschen haben existentiell Angst vor Waffen. Und diverse Politiker, vor allem ein gewisser Söder, fordern mehr Atomkraft, während 10H bestand hat.

Bauern fordern Schadenersatzzahlungen wegen einem trockenen Sommer (obwohl überdurchschnittliche Ernten eingefahren wurden), jammern rum dass sie nicht genug Dünger bekommen. Eine Erfassung von Düngereinsatz und Jaucheverklappung wird verweigert, von einer Durchsetzung der seit Jahrzehnten ausstehenden Grundwasserschutzmaßnahmen will ich gar nicht erst reden.

Die Welt hungert, die Massentiermast verschlingt auch für Menschen geeignetes Getreide, die Züchter leiden unter den wegen Überproduktion kollabierenden Preisen. Eine Reduktion der Haltungsdichte zum Tierwohl wird verweigert.

Ein Wahnsinniger verwüstet Europa mit Unterstützung Chinas, die größte Sorge im Pazifikraum ist Chinas Außenpolitik, sämtlichen Menschenrechtsorganisationen schlagen Alarm wegen den Bedingungen in China, Arbeitsplätze gehen aus Deutschland nach China verloren, deutsche Konzerne investieren Gewinne aus Deutschland in China. Wichtiger Punkt auf der Tagesordnung: Hermesbürgschaften und direkte Wirtschaftshälfte für Geschäfte in China müssen weiterfließen.

Wir haben heute akute Energiepanik wegen einem kriegstreiberischen, Menschenrechte missachtenden Autokraten. Wir schließen Verträge mit kriegstreiberische, Menschenrechte missachtenden Autokraten, die bei ersterem Gas einkaufen und defintiv nicht heute, aber vielleicht irgendwann 2023 oder 2024 welches an uns liefern sollen.


Kann es sein, dass einige den Knall nicht gehört haben, weil die Kugel schneller war und das Hirn mitgenommen hat?




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich rede von Luft/Luft aka Klimaanlage, da dürfte ich bei 1 zu 3 liegen wenn es gut läuft, sonst eher 1 zu 2.



1:2 wäre bei heutigen Temperaturen schon richtig mies. Aus der Praxis sind mir bislang Mittelwerte um 1:3 geläufig und aktuell haben ja noch leicht überdurchschnittliche Temperaturen. Aber dieser auf dem Papier eindrucksvolle Wirkungsgrad muss halt, wenn kein erneuerbarer Überschuss zur Verfügung steht (und das macht er in der Heizperiode nur gelegentlich und das auch nur in Norddeutschland wegen des fehlenden Netzausbaus), mit der Ineffizienz der Übertragungssysteme und vor allem der Kraftwerke gegengerechnet werden. Und gesamtwirtschaftlich ggf. noch mit einer Investition in Energieeinsparmaßnahmen in gleicher Höhe: Dank Wärmepumpenwirkungsgrad im Jahresschnitt 30% weniger Primärenergie zum Heizen brauchen, aber eben eine Wärmepumpe, ggf. noch Fußbodenheizung, ausreichend dimensionierte Stromleitungen, Reservekraftwerke die gerade in der kältesten Jahreszeit und auch Nachts liefern, etc. vs. allgemein 30% weniger Heizenergie brauchen, weil man besser isoliert, einen leistungsfähigen Röhrenkollektor auf dem Dach hat, etc.. Was von beidem ist billiger bzw. bringt mehr fürs gleiche Geld?


Frage an der Stelle: Gibt es eigentlich Wärmepumpen mit Gas- oder Dieselmotor? Ist von der Auslegung her in der Leistungsklasse natürlich nicht ganz einfach bzw. eher was für ganze Wohnblöcke, würde aber eine effektivere Nutzung des gleichen Energieträgers bei automatisch exzellenter KWK und ohne zusätzliche Stromnetzbelastung bringen.


----------



## Eckism (3. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin froh, das mein Vater die alte mobile Ölheizung aus den 60er pder 70er Jahren nicht veggeworfen hat. Die frisst alles...selbst das olle Motoröl...
Das Auspuffrohr mussten wir aber etwas länger machen, sonst versaut uns der Tiefschwarze Rauch die Fasade.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dieser Spruch wird jetzt seit mindestens 30 Jahren wiedergekäut.


Eben nicht. Das ist die schlimmste Krise seit dem 2. Weltkrieg. Darüber sind sich alle Experten einig.


----------



## Eckism (3. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Das ist die schlimmste Krise seit dem 2. Weltkrieg. Darüber sind sich alle Experten einig.


Die Krise hat doch noch nichtmal wirklich angefangen, und alle sind sich schon einig.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Krise hat doch noch nichtmal wirklich angefangen, und alle sind sich schon einig.


Wenn jetzt nicht richtig gehandelt wird es sehr schlimm.


----------



## Eckism (3. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt nicht richtig gehandelt wird es sehr schlimm.


Definiere "richtig" handeln.
Der eine will Strom, der andere will Heizung, dem Reichen im Einfamilienhaus mit Solar ist das völlig Schnuppe, der will Klima schützen...


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Definiere "richtig" handeln.
> Der eine will Strom, der andere will Heizung, dem Reichen im Einfamilienhaus mit Solar ist das völlig Schnuppe, der will Klima schützen...


Das hatte ich doch schon paarmal geschrieben. Das die Energiekosten nicht zu hoch werden.
Und das Firmen nicht dicht machen und Leute entlassen müssen.
Sonst wird es für den Staat noch teurer. Wenn die nämlich alle zum Arbeitsamt rennen.
Die im Niedriglohnsektor müssen aber wahrscheinlich sowieso aufstocken.
Die Kaufkraft sinkt dann auch weiter, was schlecht für die Wirtschaft ist.
Das ist jetzt sowieso noch schlimmer  weil die Inflationsrate so hoch ist.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das die Energiekosten nicht zu hoch werden.


Tja warum ist dann bis FFF kam niemand für Windkraft etc auf die Straße gegangen?
Jetzt muss die Suppe mal ausgelöffelt werden.

Wie gesagt, die hohen Brennstoffkosten sind das finanzielle Problem, selbst wenn man für die Energiewende noch zig Gaskraftwerke bauen muss heißt das nicht, dass man mehr Gas verbraucht.


----------



## Eckism (3. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das hatte ich doch schon paarmal geschrieben. Das die Energiekosten nicht zu hoch werden.


Das ist es richtig, das man sofort alle Atom-/Gas-/Kohlekreftwerke abschaltet und nur noch auf Wind/Solar setzt.
Dann ist der Gaspreis nämlich völlig Wurst und EE ist am günstigsten...reicht zwar nicht für alles in Deutschland, aber günstig wäre es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Das ist die schlimmste Krise seit dem 2. Weltkrieg. Darüber sind sich alle Experten einig.



Es mag sein, dass die geopolitische Situation gerade schlimmer als X ist, aber a) hat das wenig Bezug zu zukunftsorientierter Wirtschafts- und Energiepolitik und b) ändert das rein gar nichts daran, dass es den gleichen Spruch sehr wohl genau so in den 90er, 0ern und 10ern gab.

Und es wird ihn auch in den 30ern, 40er, 50ern, 60ern, 70ern,... geben. Aller Vorraussicht nach mit Krisen, gegen die die heutige Situation ein Witz ist.
Weil zu viele keinen Bock haben, irgendwas zu machen, außer sich in ihrer Dekadenz zu suhlen.
Und dazu nicht einmal stehen.


----------



## fotoman (3. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und gesamtwirtschaftlich ggf. noch mit einer Investition in Energieeinsparmaßnahmen in gleicher Höhe: Dank Wärmepumpenwirkungsgrad im Jahresschnitt 30% weniger Primärenergie zum Heizen brauchen, aber eben eine Wärmepumpe, ggf. noch Fußbodenheizung


Dann bauen wir mal eben alle Altbauten um ohne dabei die Mieter bei der Kernsanierung auf die Straße zu setzen. Die Eigentümer schwimmen ja sowieso in Geld (egal, wofür der Staat gerade Geld rauswirft, Förderungen dafür wurden m.W.n. stark reduziert), Handwerker haben wir auch zu Genüge, Versorgungsengpässe bei Wärmepumpen und Solaranlagen (Dachflächen gibt es auch überall genug, den Denkmalschutz schaffen wir dan hoffentlich endlich ab) haben sich ebenso in Luft aufgelöst.

Interessant, dass die Bundesregierung gerade erst eingeknickt ist und sogar das geplante Verbot von neuen Gasheizungen ab 2024 gekippt hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage an der Stelle: Gibt es eigentlich Wärmepumpen mit Gas- oder Dieselmotor? Ist von der Auslegung her in der Leistungsklasse natürlich nicht ganz einfach bzw. eher was für ganze Wohnblöcke, würde aber eine effektivere Nutzung des gleichen Energieträgers bei automatisch exzellenter KWK und ohne zusätzliche Stromnetzbelastung bringen.


Seit wann will die Lobby-gesteuerte Politik lokale KWK? Das klappt nur in der Industrie und in ein paar kleinen Gemeinden, in denen sich die Lokalpolitik der Lobby widersetzt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Tja warum ist dann bis FFF kam niemand für Windkraft etc auf die Straße gegangen?


Da könnte man noch viel mehr Themen nennen, für die noch nicht einmal die dirkt betroffenen auf die Straße gegangen sind.

Für mich ist die Antwort recht offensichtlich: wer sich persönlich nicht dirket von einem Thema betroffen fühlt, sorgt seit mind. 30 Jahren selber dafür, dass dies voraussichtlich auch so bleiben wird.

Warum sollte ich für Windkraft auf die Straße gehen, wnen ich persönlich in meiner Region keinen Vorteil sehe? Bis heute werden die Betreiber für eine Abschaltung ihrere Anlagen bei jedem Lüftchen bezahlt anstatt schon seit >20 Jahren gesetzlich vorzuschreiben, dass der subventionierte Strom gespeichert werden muss, wenn ihn das Netz nicht abnehmen kann. Und warum gibt es für die geförderten Anlagen keine Vorschrift, diese entweder auch nach 20 Jahren weiter bertreiben zu müssen, wenn dies wirtschaftlich zumutbar ist. Oder wie wäre es mit gesetzlichen Vorgaben zum Repowering (mit u.U. vereinfachten Genehmiugungsverfahren)?

Anstatt zu demonstrieren habe ich lieber dafür gesorgt, dass ich nicht nur möglichst unabhängig von der staatlichen Rente werde sondern auch, dass ich mir die erwartbaren Steigerungen vom Strom- und anderen Energiepreisen auch in Zukunft leisten kann.

Ich bin auch nicht für den Erhalt der AKWs auf die Straße gegangen sondern habe die m.M.n. falschen politischen Entscheidungen damals hingenommen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist es richtig, das man sofort alle Atom-/Gas-/Kohlekreftwerke abschaltet und nur noch auf Wind/Solar setzt.
> Dann ist der Gaspreis nämlich völlig Wurst und EE ist am günstigsten...reicht zwar nicht für alles in Deutschland, aber günstig wäre es auf jeden Fall.


Nur das Wind und Solar aktuell nicht annhähernd ausreichen um alle damit zu versorgen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Es mag sein, dass die geopolitische Situation gerade schlimmer als X* ist, aber a) hat das wenig Bezug zu zukunftsorientierter Wirtschafts- und Energiepolitik und b) ändert das rein gar nichts daran, dass es den gleichen Spruch sehr wohl genau so in den 90er, 0ern und 10ern gab.
> 
> Und es wird ihn auch in den 30ern, 40er, 50ern, 60ern, 70ern,... geben. Aller Vorraussicht nach mit Krisen, gegen die die heutige Situation ein Witz ist.
> Weil zu viele keinen Bock haben, irgendwas zu machen, außer sich in ihrer Dekadenz zu suhlen.
> Und dazu nicht einmal stehen.


Was denn jetzt? Ist die aktuelle Situation schlimmer oder willst du wieder mit zig Beispielen relativieren nach dem Motto "Hats ja schon immer mal wieder gegeben"?


----------



## Sparanus (3. Oktober 2022)

fotoman schrieb:


> Dann bauen wir mal eben alle Altbauten um ohne dabei die Mieter bei der Kernsanierung auf die Straße zu setzen.


Die simpelste Form der Wärmepumpe zum Heizen ist eine Splitklima, aber ja dafür braucht es ne Kernsanierung 


fotoman schrieb:


> Die Eigentümer schwimmen ja sowieso in Geld (egal, wofür der Staat gerade Geld rauswirft, Förderungen dafür wurden m.W.n. stark reduziert)


Ne Wärmepumpe ist eine Investition und das zahlt sich auf Dauer aus. Gas oder Öl sind weg, wenn sie einmal verbraucht sind.


fotoman schrieb:


> Handwerker haben wir auch zu Genüge


Für Klimaanlagen brauchst du nur aus rechtlichen Gründen Handwerker, ergo lösbar.


----------



## Tekkla (3. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das hatte ich doch schon paarmal geschrieben. Das die Energiekosten nicht zu hoch werden.
> Und das Firmen nicht dicht machen und Leute entlassen müssen.


Aktuell wird mit Energie spekuliert. Das führt zu abenteuerlichen Sprüngen am Spottmarkt, an dem wir einkaufen müssen, weil wir unseren billigen Dealer verloren haben. Das ändert sich aber durch neue, langfristige Verträge, die jetzt Stück für Stück geschlossen werden.

Deiner Angst um die Firmen solltest du auch keinen freien Lauf lassen, denn auch die werden diesen Winter überstehen und nicht in Massen in Konkurs gehen. Was es aber geben wird, das ist ein Wohlstandverlust. Dieser Winter und die kommenden Jahre werden einen Wandel sondergleichen mit sich bringen. Der wird Unsummen an Geld kosten, aber am Ende werden wir den eigentlich schon seit über 20 Jahren notwendigen Wechsel von dreckiger zu "sauberer" Industrie gewubbt haben. Aber auch da kann man argumentieren, dass wir jetzt auf einem Mal für etwas werden blechen müssen, was man eigentlich über Jahrzehnte hätte verteilen können. Schlimm macht es nur der kurze Zeitraum, in dem nun gezahlt werden muss.

Selbst wenn auf dem Weg dorthin der eine oder andere große Industriestandort sich verkleinert, weil es an einem anderen Ort außerhalb Europas billiger ist zu produzieren, dann stehen zwar Leute erst mal auf der Straße, aber vergiss dabei nicht, dass wir jetzt und in den kommenden Jahren einen massiven Verlust an Arbeitskräften (Babyboomer gehen Millionenweise in Rente) haben werden.

Wenn man mal nicht wie der typische Deutsche vom halb leeren sondern vom halb vollen Glas ausgeht, dann ist der Zeitpunkt für den anstehenden Wandel eigentlich perfekt. Wir haben Geld wie Sand am Meer (Zitat Heiner Geißler) und das Know-How für den technologischen Wandel am Ende des Zeitalters der Globalisierung wie bisher (die Lehre aus der Coronapandemie).


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn man mal nicht wie der typische Deutsche vom halb leeren sondern vom halb vollen Glas ausgeht, dann ist der Zeitpunkt für den anstehenden Wandel eigentlich perfekt. Wir haben Geld wie Sand am Meer (Zitat Heiner Geißler) und das Know-How für den technologischen Wandel am Ende des Zeitalters der Globalisierung wie bisher (die Lehre aus der Coronapandemie).


Ja vielleicht Bedarf es einen Wandel. Durch Corona alleine hat sich ja nicht wirklich etwas geändert.
Der Wandel wird auch schmerzhaft... aber müssen wir wohl alle durch.


----------



## Tekkla (3. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Durch Corona alleine hat sich ja nicht wirklich etwas geändert.


Doch doch. Da hat sich was gewandelt bzw sind die Weichen für diesen Wandel gestellt worden. Produktion wird gerade aus China abgzogen und anders verteilt. Und bei besonders wichtigen Produkten wird die Produktion sogar nach Europa verlagert. Die Hochtechnologie wird in den kommenden Jahren und Jahrzehnten immer mehr bei uns produziert werden - im Idealfall mit erneuerbaren Energien!


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Doch doch. Da hat sich was gewandelt bzw sind die Weichen für diesen Wandel gestellt worden.


Konnte ich noch nicht wirklich feststellen. 


Tekkla schrieb:


> Produktion wird gerade aus China abgzogen und anders verteilt. Und bei besonders wichtigen Produkten wird die Produktion sogar nach Europa verlagert.


Leider ist das noch nicht in allen Bereichen geschehen:

Lieferengpässe: Welche Medikamente nicht lieferbar sind

Solche Medikamente sind lebenswichtig!


Und auch Computerchips werden noch zum größten Teil in Taiwan und China produziert.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Hochtechnologie wird in den kommenden Jahren und Jahrzehnten immer mehr bei uns produziert werden - im Idealfall mit erneuerbaren Energien!


Das hoffe ich.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und auch Computerchips werden noch zum größten Teil in Taiwan und China produziert.


Jetzt wirfst du aber 2 Sachen in einen Topf, das besondere an Taiwan ist nicht unbedingt die Menge sondern die Qualität der Chips und die ganze Fertigung.
Aus China kommt nur billige Massenware.

Btw
Die Rohmaterialien und Maschinen für beides kommen fast ausnahmslos aus Europa, ergo die können nichts ohne uns und wir können uns selbst ausstatten.


----------



## Tekkla (3. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Leider ist das noch nicht in allen Bereichen geschehen


Du denkst in zu kurzen Zeiträumen.  Die Grundsteine werden jetzt gelegt. Es beginnt z.B. bereits mit so etwas wie der Intel Fab in Magdeburg.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt wirfst du aber 2 Sachen in einen Topf, das besondere an Taiwan ist nicht unbedingt die Menge sondern die Qualität der Chips und die ganze Fertigung.
> Aus China kommt nur billige Massenware.
> 
> Btw
> Die Rohmaterialien und Maschinen für beides kommen fast ausnahmslos aus Europa, ergo die können nichts ohne uns und wir können uns selbst ausstatten.


Wir sind trotzdem noch von denen abhängig.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Du denkst in zu kurzen Zeiträumen.  Die Grundsteine werden jetzt gelegt. Es beginnt z.B. bereits mit so etwas wie der Intel Fab in Magdeburg.


Ja die News kenne ich.  Wenn sich andere dem anschließen kann das vielleicht noch was werden.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir sind trotzdem noch von denen abhängig.


Und die von uns, aber es ist einfacher einen Baum zu fällen wenn man eine Axt hat, als diese Axt herzustellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was denn jetzt? Ist die aktuelle Situation schlimmer oder willst du wieder mit zig Beispielen relativieren nach dem Motto "Hats ja schon immer mal wieder gegeben"?



Ich will dir klar machen, dass zu jedem x-beliebigen Zeitpunkt verweigert wurde, irgendwas zu machen, jedesmal mit der Begründung es wäre gerade alles nicht perfekt. Genau das ist aber schlichtweg kein Grund, nichts für eine Verbesserung zu tun, sondern genau im Gegenteil ein Anlass dafür, endlich in Bewegung zu kommen.

Wenn man denn wollen würde. Tut man aber nicht und deswegen ist es auch vollkommen, egal welche Krise denn gerade wie schlimm ist, denn nach dem Ende von Krise A hat man bislang immer eine Krise B gefunden, die ebenfalls "schlimm genug" war, um als Ausrede herzuhalten, warum nichts macht. Breaking News an dieser Stelle:
Die aktuelle Krise gäbe es schlichtweg gar nicht, wenn man vor 30 Jahren was gemacht hätte. Aber ging ja nicht, weil Wende. Oder Golfkrieg. Oder EU-Erweiterung. Oder Jugoslawien. Oder ... . Wandel ist scheinbar nur in Regenbogen-Einhorn-Land möglich, in der realen Welt ist immer irgendwas anderes wichtiger, als sich auf die Zukunft vorzubereiten.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich will dir klar machen, dass zu jedem x-beliebigen Zeitpunkt verweigert wurde, irgendwas zu machen, jedesmal mit der Begründung es wäre gerade alles nicht perfekt. Genau das ist aber schlichtweg kein Grund, nichts für eine Verbesserung zu tun, sondern genau im Gegenteil ein Anlass dafür, endlich in Bewegung zu kommen.


Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass man auch in anderen Bereichen weiter was machen muß.
Aber es gibt aktuell Prioritäten.
Das Arzt-Beispiel hatten wir ja genannt und trifft es ganz gut:

Muß zuerst derjenige behandelt werden der am verbluten ist oder Krebspatient?

Mit gesunden Menschenverstand sollte das jeden klar sein.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Muß zuerst derjenige behandelt werden der am verbluten ist oder Krebspatient?


Ich sollte diese Beispiele nicht mehr bringen, ihr versteht es ja doch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sollte diese Beispiele nicht mehr bringen, ihr versteht es ja doch nicht.


Und du verstehst dieses simple Beispiel nicht. Was noch viel besser ist.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und du verstehst dieses simple Beispiel nicht. Was noch viel besser ist.


Wir wissen ja alle, dass für beide Behandlungen die selben Ärzte zuständig sind und man nicht in die Notaufnahme sondern zum Onkologen geht, wenn man massive Blutungen hat.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube der "geht" gar nicht mehr groß. Aber ich merke schon du versuchst Ausflüchte zu erfinden.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2022)

Du verstehst den Ernst des Klimawandels halt nicht, aber hey ein paar Jobs jetzt sind wichtiger als eine sichere Lebensmittelproduktion langfristig.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2022)

Passend dazu hat RWE gerade den Spagat schlecht hin angekündigt:








						RWE will früher aus der Braunkohle aussteigen
					

Das Energieunternehmen RWE will im Jahr 2030 - und damit acht Jahre früher als ursprünglich geplant - die Verstromung von Braunkohle beenden.




					www.zdf.de
				



Zwei Braunkohle-Kraftwerke mehr als vorher geplant laufen bis 2024 weiter, dafür kommt die komplette Abschaltung dann um so fixer 6 Jahre danach.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2022)

Dann muss man mal schnell genug ausbauen.


----------



## compisucher (4. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann muss man mal schnell genug ausbauen.


Dazu brauchts auch das Material.
Bzgl. den PV-Panels stand vor kurzem mal in der Wirtschaftswoche, dass alleine Deutschland die achtfache Menge der aktuell in einem Jahr produzierten Panels aus China benötigen würde.

Und der Rest der Welt will ja auch noch was^^


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und der Rest der Welt will ja auch noch was^^


Germany first.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bzgl. den PV-Panels stand vor kurzem mal in der Wirtschaftswoche, dass alleine Deutschland die achtfache Menge der aktuell in einem Jahr produzierten Panels aus China benötigen würde.


I doubt it
China hat alleine 2021 100,6GW PV  Module exportiert, das dürften so 2/3 der Produktion sein.
Deutschland hat in den letzten Jahrzehnten zusammen im Vergleich nur knapp 60GW installiert.
Der Peak der Stromerzeugung lag in den letzten 365 Tagen nie über 90GW (über alle Erzeuger zusammen). 
Also 8*150GW*0,6? Wohin mit der ganzen Energie?
0,6 weil Peak auf ganz Deutschland nie erreicht wird.


----------



## compisucher (4. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> I doubt it
> China hat alleine 2021 100,6GW PV  Module exportiert, das dürften so 2/3 der Produktion sein.
> Deutschland hat in den letzten Jahrzehnten zusammen im Vergleich nur knapp 60GW installiert.
> Der Peak der Stromerzeugung lag in den letzten 365 Tagen nie über 90GW (über alle Erzeuger zusammen).
> ...


K. A., die Vergleichsrechnung hat irgend ein Autor bei der besagten Zeitung geschrieben und ich hier nachgeplappert.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du verstehst den Ernst des Klimawandels halt nicht, aber hey ein paar Jobs jetzt sind wichtiger als eine sichere Lebensmittelproduktion langfristig.


Ich hatte nie geschrieben das man nichts gegen den Klimawandel tun muß.  Es ging mir nur um die Prioritäten.

Diese Aussage von Seahawk fand ich realitätsfremd:



seahawk schrieb:


> Die 200 Milliarden gehören in den Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien und nicht in eine Kostenbremse für Klimakiller.



Aber von mir aus kann der Bund auch 500 Milliarden in die Hand nehmen.
200 Milliarden für das Hilfspaket und 300 Milliarden für den Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien.
Damals für die Banken hatten sie diese Summe auch locker gemacht.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> K. A., die Vergleichsrechnung hat irgend ein Autor bei der besagten Zeitung geschrieben und ich hier nachgeplappert.


Ach wir sind doch Ingenieure, wir sollten das mal grob über den Daumen peilen.

Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen woher die Zahl kommt:
Damit kannst du über den Daumen gepeilt Deutschlands aktuellen elektrischen Energiebedarf 2 mal erzeugen.
Zzgl Speicher mit Verlusten könnte man mit der 8 fachen chinesischen Jahresproduktion an PV ganz Deutschland nur mit PV versorgen  ( wenn man bei 0 beginnen würde)



RyzA schrieb:


> Diese Aussage von Seahawk fand ich realitätsfremd:


Naja es ist halt kritisch, als würdest du nem Junki vor dem Entzug noch Stoff geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass man auch in anderen Bereichen weiter was machen muß.
> Aber es gibt aktuell Prioritäten.
> Das Arzt-Beispiel hatten wir ja genannt und trifft es ganz gut:
> 
> ...



Das Beispiel hinkt halt nicht schon nicht mehr, das ist schon amputiert. Blutung stoppen dauert 5 bis 50 Minuten, Erfolgsquote annähernd 100%. (Überlebensquote ggf. schlechter, aber das liegt dann an den weiteren schäden.) Danach kann man sich um irgendwas anderes kümmern.
Für welche der aktuellen Krisen gibt es ein vergleichbares Konzept?
Wärmeversorgung garantiert garantieren bis Dezember: Vorschläge?
Ukraine-Krise garantiert lösen bis März: Vorschläge?
Wirtschatsflaute beseitigen bis Juni: Vorschläge?
Corona garantiert aus der Welt schaffen bis September: Vorschläge?
Taiwankonflikt? Afhganistan? Syrien? Subsaharaafrika? Staatsverschuldung? Euroraum? Grafikkartenpreise? Thomas Gottschalk?

NIEMAND hat ein Konzept zur raschen Lösung von auch nur 1-2-3 geschweige denn allen akuten Problemen und kann zusichern, sich "dann" um den Klimawandel zu kümmern. Es gibt immer nur "nicht jetzt", von genau den gleichen Interessengruppen, die seit den 70er Jahren "nicht jetzt" sagen.

Und das Beispiel hinkt auch in Gegenrichtung: Krebspatient behandeln? Chancen auf effektive Wirkung 50:50. Was gegen Klimawandel machen? Jeder einzelne Schritt bringt etwas. Krebspatient nicht behandeln? Der, um den man sich nicht kümmert, stirbt (erst recht). Klimawandel nicht behandeln? Die menschliche Zivilsation und mit ihr 50-90% der Weltbevölkerung müssen dran glauben.

Um einen anderen Vergleich anzustrengen: Auf der einen Seite schiebt jemand langsam einen mit Sprengstoff beladenen Handkarren in ein volles Fußballstadion. Auf der anderen Seite stockt der Verkehr, weil immer wieder jemand anhält, um jemand aussteigen zu lassen. Gerade jetzt stehen akut drei auf einmal im Halteverbot. Worum sollte sich der einzig anwesende Ordnungshüter kümmern?




compisucher schrieb:


> K. A., die Vergleichsrechnung hat irgend ein Autor bei der besagten Zeitung geschrieben und ich hier nachgeplappert.



Plappere keine Statistiken nach, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast... Ohne auch nur anzugeben, WOFÜR Deutschland XYZ m² PV braucht, kann man sich alles mögliche zusammenrechnen und "Paneele" ist schonmal eine ganz merkwürdige Angabe. Denn es werden ja recht viele chinesische Solarzellen erst außerhalb Chinas fertig konfektioniert, aber dazu finde ich keinen Zahlen.

Globale Produktion soll 2020 bei 178 GWp gelegen haben (sehr +38 GWp gegenüber 2019 und beschleunigend, d.h. 2022 könnten es 250+ GWp sein). Für Deutschland rechnet man mit 1 MWh/kWp, also würde eine Jahresweltproduktion hierzulande aufgestellt für 178 (oder 250+) TWh zusätzliche Jahresproduktion sorgen. Deutschland hat 2021 565 TWh Strom verbraucht, davon 330 TWh aus nicht erneuerbarem Strom. Nimmt man weites Wachstum der Produktion an und normalen Windernergieausbau dazu, könnten wir also bis Ende 2023 nominell 100% erneuerbar schaffen. (Praktisch fehlen natürlich die Speicher und die Netze dafür, sodass es bescheuert wäre, soviel Leistung so schnell auf so kleinem Raum aufzustellen. Die offiziellen Versprecher lauten ja eher 2040 und das bislang unternommene reicht dafür hinten und vorne nicht, sodass es real eher 2050-2060 wird, ehe der Strom grün ist. Für dieses Tempo bräuchte die viergrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt rund 3% der Weltproduktion, wenn wir den Windkraftausbau morgen anhalten und der Verbrauch unverändert hoch bleibt und die Produktion nicht weiter steigt. Sonst entsprechend weniger.)


----------



## Sparanus (5. Oktober 2022)

Kann mal jemand @ruyven_macaran fragen ob er mich geblockt hat oder warum er das was ich geschrieben hab quasi nochmal wiederholt.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand @ruyven_macaran fragen ob er mich geblockt hat oder warum er das was ich geschrieben hab quasi nochmal wiederholt.


Er hat's ein wenig mit Zahlen angereichert, aber eure Kernaussagen sind tatsächlich identisch. Was aber nicht weiter verwunderlich ist, denn ich hätte in die selbe Kerbe geschlagen, _weil die Sachlage nun einmal so ist_.

Den politischen Willen vorausgesetzt, wäre der komplette Umstieg auf Erneuerbare bis 2030 an sich kein Problem, erst recht nicht bis 2035. Aber es scheitert immer im Kleinen, was hierzulande in alle Regel auf Föderalismus als Bremse hinaus läuft - und vielleicht auch auf einem Sparfuchs (Nicht ganz so schlau, riecht aber fast so ...) im Finanzministerium, der jetzt lieber keine Schulden für notwendige Reformen machen will, damit später genug übrig ist, um den einen oder anderen seiner Buddies zu retten.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Oktober 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1577586012708036609

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kurz:
Die EE haben die AKWs die letztes Jahr abgeschaltet wurden sind gut aufgefangen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2022)

Es gibt doch tatsächlich Menschen die meinen die Deutsche Energiewende sei gescheitert weil wir jetzt durch den Ausfall französischer AKWs wieder Kohle hochfahren müssen.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt doch tatsächlich Menschen die meinen die Deutsche Energiewende sei gescheitert weil wir jetzt durch den Ausfall französischer AKWs wieder Kohle hochfahren müssen.


Es kommt sogar noch besser: Die ca. zwei TWh, die Frankreich im ersten Halbjahr aus Deutschland bezogen hat, stammen physisch zum großen Teil aus bundesdeutschen EE-Anlagen. Kurz gesagt, wir haben im Wesentlichen den Ökostrom, den wir nicht speichern oder verteilen können, nach Frankreich verkauft.

Das Ganze ist ein Lehrstück dafür, wie gelungen die Energiewende trotz aller Widrigkeiten und trotz allen Ausbaupotenzials bereits jetzt ist: "Unzuverlässig" produzierende Windkraft- und Solaranlagen müssen - und _können_ - die Ausfälle "absolut zuverlässiger" Kernkraft kompensieren.

Und um gleich noch einen draufzusetzen: Der größte Teil der bundesdeutschen Strom_importe_ im ersten Halbjahr in Höhe von 3,1 TWh kommen aus Dänemark - dem Land mit dem höchsten Anteil an erneuerbarer Energie in der EU.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin immer wieder fassungslos wie Menschen das nicht sehen können und
ich bin ganz ehrlich:

Ich hab mich gefreut, dass die OPEC die Förderung drosselt. Irgendwann müssen die Leute es doch raffen.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe mir diese Woche mal einen Butan-Gaskocher zugelegt.

Bei zuvielen Unwägbarkeiten gehe ich auf "Nummer sicher".
Ein heißer Kaffee am Morgen, und wenigstens eine warme Mahlzeit am Abend ist damit sicher.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir diese Woche mal einen Butan-Gaskocher zugelegt.


Aber wir haben doch Gasmangel und sollen damit sparen.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wir haben doch Gasmangel und sollen damit sparen.


Das ist mir doch egal,
ich wohne in einem 8-Mietparteienhaus,
wenn jetzt keiner mehr heizt,
hast du Ende Januar Raumtemperaturen um die 10 Grad.  

Das wäre nicht sehr angenehm,
abgesehen davon,
steigt auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Schimmelbildung,
wenn niemand mehr heizt.

Also bevorrate ich mich mit genügend Gasgartuschen,
denn Gaskocher können auch als Heizungen verwendet werden.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> denn Gaskocher können auch als Heizungen verwendet werden.


Wir kümmern uns dann mal um deine Beerdigung.
Aber kleb bitte ein Schild an die Tür, dass du das gemacht hast.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2022)

Nö, solange die Flamme genug Sauerstoff bekommt ist alles gut.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2022)

Noch nie von Kohlenmonoxidvergiftungen gehört oder?


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Noch nie von Kohlenmonoxidvergiftungen gehört oder?


Doch,
solange die Flamme aber keinen Ruß entwickelt,
ist alles gut


----------



## soulstyle (8. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, solange die Flamme genug Sauerstoff bekommt ist alles gut.


Du solltest dir einen Kohlenmonoxidmelder unbedingt zulegen.
Leider fällt man bei einer Kohlenmonoxid vergiftung von jetzt auf gleich um und ist sofort handlungsunfähig.
Kein Spass. Und du solltest den Melder gut positionieren, belese dich mal was die beste Position für den Melder ist....

Wenn so ein Kocher umfällt dan heizt Du aber richtig...lebensgefährlich ohne Kippüberwachung.....


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> solange die Flamme aber keinen Ruß entwickelt,


Stimmt leider so nicht


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Du solltest dir einen Kohlenmonoxidmelder unbedingt zulegen.
> Leider fällt man bei einer Kohlenmonoxid vergiftung von jetzt auf gleich um und ist sofort handlungsunfähig.
> Kein Spass. Und du solltest den Melder gut positionieren, belese dich mal was die beste Position für den Melder ist....


Quatsch,
eine Kohlenmonoxid geht schlechend voran.

Bei genügender Sauerstoffversorgung verbrennen alle Alkane rückstandslos zu H2O und Wasser


----------



## soulstyle (8. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Quatsch,
> eine Kohlenmonoxid geht schlechend voran.
> 
> Bei genügender Sauerstoffversorgung verbrennen alle Alkane rückstandslos zu H2O und Wasser


Ähm das Problem ist das Du das schleichen nicht bemerkst in keinster Weise.
Und wenn dann der Gong kommt ist es zu spät.
Ich schreibe bei einer Vergiftung dann  ist es zu spät wenn Du es bemerkst, merkst Du das Du im Land der Träume bist oder beim Sensemann Skat spielst,  aber ist deine Sache......


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ähm das Problem ist das Du das schleichen nicht bemerkst in keinster Weise.
> Und wenn dann der Gong kommt ist es zu spät.
> Ich schreibe bei einer Vergiftung dann  ist es zu spät wenn Du es bemerkst, merkst Du das Du im Land der Träume bist oder beim Sensemann Skat spielst,  aber ist deine Sache......


Ganz ruhig,
vielen Dank für deine Tipps,
ich kann das Risiko aber schon einschätzen.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ich wohne in einem 8-Mietparteienhaus,
> wenn jetzt keiner mehr heizt,
> hast du Ende Januar Raumtemperaturen um die 10 Grad.


10 Grad Celsius bedeuten, die Leute lassen ihre Heizkörper komplett aus, bis der Frostschutz diese zwangsweise aktiviert. Aus einem Haus, in dem das einhellig alle acht Mietparteien praktizieren, würde ich umgehend ausziehen.
Nicht wegen der Heizung, sondern wegen der Nachbarn. 

Ja, Heizen wird teurer, aber es ist weiterhin möglich. Zwei Grad Durchschnittstemperatur weniger reduzieren die Heizkosten in einem ordentlich gedämmten Haus bereits  um knapp ein Drittel. Wer sich das nicht leisten kann, lebt ohnehin prekär, bezieht Stütze - und kann es sich dadurch wieder leisten.

Es besteht also kein Grund, gar nicht mehr zu heizen. Selbst wenn's hart auf hart kommt, kann man immer noch die angepeilte Grundtemperatur auf 15 Grad deckeln, was einerseits nicht arschkalt ist (15 Grad Celsius trocken und ohne starken Wind sind T-Shirt-Wetter! ) und mehr als ausreicht, um Schimmelbildung verhindert.
Gemütlich braucht man allenfalls den Hauptaufenthaltsraum.

Kuscheldecken und Plüschpuschen gibt's auch für finanziell Darbende für drei Euro bei Kik.  

Meine Fresse, die Jugend von heute ist wirklich nicht mehr belastbar ...


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei genügender Sauerstoffversorgung verbrennen alle Alkane rückstandslos zu H2O und Wasser


Ich würde Wasser verbrennen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Du solltest dir einen Kohlenmonoxidmelder unbedingt zulegen.
> Leider fällt man bei einer Kohlenmonoxid vergiftung von jetzt auf gleich um und ist sofort handlungsunfähig.
> Kein Spass. Und du solltest den Melder gut positionieren, belese dich mal was die beste Position für den Melder ist....
> 
> Wenn so ein Kocher umfällt dan heizt Du aber richtig...lebensgefährlich ohne Kippüberwachung.....



Und bitte gleich noch Gasmelder und O2-Überwachung. So ein Gaskocher reicht der Sauerstoff in der Luft nämlich noch lange aus, wenn der Benutzer trotz sauberer Verbrennung längst ohnmächtig ist. O2-Mangel kommt zwar nicht so schleichend daher wie CO-Vergiftung, aber zunächstmal wird man schläfrig. Gerade abends fällt das niemandem negativ auf und wenn man dann erstmal eingenickt ist, schlägt der Körper von sich aus so schnell keinen großen Alarm.

Und das ist bei einem Camping-Gaskocher (im Vergleich zu z.B. einem ordnungsgemäßen Gasherd) kein Privatproblem, denn die haben zu 99,9% keine Sicherheitsschaltung. Da läuft die Sequenz Kocher brennt/Besitzer wach => Kocher brennt/Besitzer schläft => Kocher brennt/Besitzer ohnmächtig => Kocher geht aus/Besitzer tot => Gas strömt weiter aus => Gas strömt weiter aus => Gas strömt weiter aus. Bis drei Tage später jemand die Tür aufbricht und das Licht anmacht oder ggf. auch bis irgendwann doch wieder etwas Luft in die Wohnung gedrungen ist und irgend ein anderer Funke entsteht. Und dann ist das Haus weg, zusammen mit den anderen sieben Parteien.

Es hat seinen Grund, dass die Aufstellung von Gasherden/-thermen/-heizungen genehmigt und geprüft werden muss. Neben der meist trivialen Abgasab- ist gerade auch die Frischluftzuführung extrem wichtig und in einer Wohnung, die nicht für Gasgeräte gebaut wurde, schlichtweg nicht gegeben. Erst recht nicht in einer Ich-erfrier-fast-Situation, wo man möglichst keine Außenluft reinlassen will.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kuscheldecken und Plüschpuschen gibt's auch für finanziell Darbende für drei Euro bei Kik.


In Indien hergestellt von fleissigen Arbeitskräften für 2-3 Euro am Tag?


----------



## Mahoy (8. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> In Indien hergestellt von fleissigen Arbeitskräften für 2-3 Euro am Tag?


Mag sein, aber erfüllen sie ihren Zweck deswegen schlechter?

Und ginge es den indischen Arbeitskräften ohne diese zwei bis drei Euro am Tag besser?

(Bitte nicht missverstehen, ich befürworte solche Ausbeutung nicht, aber das geht einfach zu sehr vom Thema weg. Wer ein schlechtes Gewissen hat, weil er eine Fleecedecke und Latschen zu billig waren, kann immer noch das Defizit zwischen dem bezahlten und dem fairen Preis an eine der zahlreichen Organisationen spenden, die in diesen Ländern das Elend mildern. Oder eben "Frieren für Fair Trade".)


----------



## fotoman (13. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gefreut, dass die OPEC die Förderung drosselt. Irgendwann müssen die Leute es doch raffen.


Schön für Dich, wenn Du Dir die hohen Energiekosten problemlos leisten kannst. Anscheinend können das nicht alle in D, sonst müssten wir nicht gerade 91 Mrd Euro nur die Gaspreisbremse verschwenden anstatt sie für unsere Zukunft zu investieren.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die simpelste Form der Wärmepumpe zum Heizen ist eine Splitklima, aber ja dafür braucht es ne Kernsanierung


Ich soll also meine Gas-Etagenheizung (bzw. 6 davon im Gebäude oder 33 in der Siedlung) gegen wieviel Split-Klimaanlagen austauschen, damit die dann die gesamte Wohnung beheizen kann? Vermutlich muss ich dann in jedes Zimmer so ein Ding hinhängen lassen (plus einen Elektro-Boiler für Warmwasser). Die werder ja hoffentlich heutzutage lautlos arbeiten.

Es gibt halt nicht nur MFHs mit Zentralheizung oder Einfamilienhäuser in D.

MIttlerweile hoffe ich eher, dass ich vor dem ganze Umbaumüll die Wohnung ohne riesigen Aufwand verkaufen kann. Soll sich der neue Eigentümer damit herum schlagen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Oktober 2022)

fotoman schrieb:


> Schön für Dich, wenn Du Dir die hohen Energiekosten problemlos leisten kannst. Anscheinend können das nicht alle in D, sonst müssten wir nicht gerade 91 Mrd Euro nur die Gaspreisbremse verschwenden anstatt sie für unsere Zukunft zu investieren.


Hätten wir die Milliarden mal vorher investiert hätten wir das Problem halt nicht.
Ich kenne so viele Leute die ständig über den Benzinpreis meckern und trotzdem beim Verbrenner bleiben wollen.
Was soll ich da sagen außer "selbst schuld"?


fotoman schrieb:


> Vermutlich muss ich dann in jedes Zimmer so ein Ding hinhängen


Wenn jedes Zimmer so um die 60qm groß ist ja.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kenne so viele Leute die ständig über den Benzinpreis meckern und trotzdem beim Verbrenner bleiben wollen.
> Was soll ich da sagen außer "selbst schuld"?


Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Elektroauto.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Elektroauto.


Meine Eltern auch, was möchtest du mir jetzt sagen?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Eltern auch, was möchtest du mir jetzt sagen?


Dass ich Leute kenne, die vom Verbrenner auf Elektro gewechselt haben.
Es gibt also welche, die meckern und was machen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kenne so viele Leute die ständig über den Benzinpreis meckern und trotzdem beim Verbrenner bleiben wollen.
> Was soll ich da sagen außer "selbst schuld"?


Bei dem was gerade bei den Strompreisen ab geht muss ich mir aus ökonomischer Sicht die Frage stellen ob ich nicht nächstes Jahr doch ausschließlich Benzin in den Hybrid packe.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei dem was gerade bei den Strompreisen ab geht muss ich mir aus ökonomischer Sicht die Frage stellen ob ich nicht nächstes Jahr doch ausschließlich Benzin in den Hybrid packe.


Da wärst du aber schon blöd, wenn wir uns die mittleren Strompreise ansehen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da wärst du aber schon blöd, wenn wir uns die mittleren Strompreise ansehen.


Bei mir sind es etwa Faktor 3 zwischen Liter Benzin und kW/h Strom. Mein Stromanbieter hat mir gerade als "Vorzugspreis" 57Cent für das nächste Jahr angeboten während die E10 Preise hier immer mal wieder unter 1,80€ liegen. Weit ist es also nicht mehr. Real werde ich wahrscheinlich die Wette auf etwas volatilere Strom-Angebote als das genannte mit 1 Jahr Garantie eingehen und dann eben gucken welche Energiequelle es wird.
Wenn irgendwann die Dachdecker nicht mehr vollkommen überlastet sind lässt sich da natürlich mehr gegen machen, aber bis dahin sind die paar Watt vom Balkon nicht genug.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es etwa Faktor 3 zwischen Liter Benzin und kW/h Strom.


Lassen wir doch mal die Zahlenmagie los.
Gehen wir mal von 1,80€ pro Liter aus, damit hast du etwa 8,5kWh gekauft.
So ein Verbrennungsmotor hat, ja sagen wir du hast durch den Hybrid gute Betriebspunkte, 35% Wirkungsgrad.
Dann rechnest du 8,5kWh*0,35=3kWh.
Jetzt weiter 1,8€/3kWh=0,6€/kWh


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2022)

Und jetzt ist dein Ergebnis genau das was ich genannt habe. Selbst mit 100% elektrischem Wirkungsgrad wird es bei einem Strompreis über 60cent billiger Benzin zu tanken statt den Akku nachzuladen.
Ergo deckt sich mein Erfahrungswert für die Verbräuche mit der Theorie.


----------



## Gabbaguenter (14. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lassen wir doch mal die Zahlenmagie los.
> Gehen wir mal von 1,80€ pro Liter aus, damit hast du etwa 8,5kWh gekauft.
> So ein Verbrennungsmotor hat, ja sagen wir du hast durch den Hybrid gute Betriebspunkte, 35% Wirkungsgrad.
> Dann rechnest du 8,5kWh*0,35=3kWh.
> Jetzt weiter 1,8€/3kWh=0,6€/kWh


Die Rechnung ist gut gemacht und fürs erste sagt man sich so na klar also her das E-Auto

Aber da gibt es doch paar Contras, natürlich nur auf meinen Fall bezogen
Ich wohne in einem Mehrfamilienhaus in der Stadt ergo Auto zu Hause laden praktisch nicht möglich oder eine Ladesäule finden (weil fast keine vorhanden)
Würde ich ein Einfamilienhaus am Rande der Stadt bewohnen müsste ich mir eine Wall-Box anschaffen was auch seine Problemchen in Sachen Anschaffung und Genehmigung mit sich bringt
Einfachste Möglichkeit also über ganz normal Schuko laden

Zu dem erleben wir ja eine generelle Energie-Krise ist ja jetzt nicht so als hätten wir Strom ohne Ende zur Verfügung
Da wird es ja diesen Winter auch sehr knapp werden weil man ja die letzten Jahre alles Abschalten musste und nicht vernünftig nachgebaut hat


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2022)

Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Würde ich ein Einfamilienhaus am Rande der Stadt bewohnen müsste ich mir eine Wall-Box anschaffen was auch seine Problemchen in Sachen Anschaffung und Genehmigung mit sich bringt


Die Wallboxen haben in der Tat derzeit zw. 6 bis 9 Monaten Lieferzeit, zumindest im kommerziellen Wohnungsbau.
Sind aber inflationsbereinigt sogar etwas günstiger als vor 5 Jahren, als ich die Meinige gekauft hatte.
Genehmigung hält sich in Grenzen, solange ausschließlich Eigenbedarf brauchste nur einen Elektromeister, der dir das ordnungsgemäß installiert und der was entsprechendes an bei der lokalen Baubehörde einreicht/nachweist.



Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Einfachste Möglichkeit also über ganz normal Schuko laden


yo, dauert aber...   


Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Zu dem erleben wir ja eine generelle Energie-Krise ist ja jetzt nicht so als hätten wir Strom ohne Ende zur Verfügung


Ne private Wallbox macht in meinen Augen nur dann wirklich Sinn, wenn man selber Strom erzeugt.
Z. B. in München zahlt man an "ausgewählten" Ladesäulen mittlerweile bis zu 95 ct für die kWh, was das ganze dann kurz vor absurd werden lässt.


----------



## Gabbaguenter (14. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> der dir das ordnungsgemäß installiert und der was entsprechendes an bei der lokalen Baubehörde einreicht/nachweist.


ja genau da liegt doch der Hund begraben 
so ne 22 kW Wallbox braucht 32 A Vorsicherung und wenn in meinem HAK nur 35 A Sicherungen drin hängen darf ich während das Auto läd nischt anderes machen sonst fliegt die Sicherung 
Klar man kann sich dann größere einsetzen lassen aber das kostet und wenn der Rest der Verteilung (Leitungsquerschnitte etc.) nicht dazu passt wird das richtig ärgerlich
Zu dem das Problem mit den Ortsnetzen 
Bei 2-4 Wallboxen von der Dimension möchte das alles noch gehen aber nicht wenn 30-50% der Einwohner sowas haben wollen 
Das machen die Trafos einfach nicht mit 



compisucher schrieb:


> yo, dauert aber...


ja aber würde gehen gerade wenn nach Feierabend eh klar ist das ich nicht nochmal los muss 



compisucher schrieb:


> 95 ct für die kWh


Ja das ist schon frech vom Preis her
Und da die Reise eher noch nach oben gehen wird in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren wird sich bei mir das nicht lohnen umzusteigen 

Die Strompreise werden noch richtig anziehen die nächsten 3 Jahre 
Ich meine die verkaufen zur Zeit Strom an der Börse für 450€ die MWh, das sind 0,45€ pro kWh nur für die Erzeugung da sind Steuern und Abgaben noch nicht eingepreist
Und diesen teuren Strom bekommen wir so in 2-3 Jahren den die jetzt Handeln


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2022)

Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Die Rechnung ist gut gemacht und fürs erste sagt man sich so na klar also her das E-Auto


Ich hab einen konkreten Fall kommentiert, was soll dein Kommentar beitragen?


compisucher schrieb:


> Z. B. in München zahlt man an "ausgewählten" Ladesäulen mittlerweile bis zu 95 ct für die kWh, was das ganze dann kurz vor absurd werden lässt.


Wo denn?😂 
Wenn ich mir die ENBw App ansehe sind die Preise selbst für DC eher bei 50ct oder du hast ein Abwehrangebot wo man die Kunden ins Abo drängen will.


Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> so ne 22 kW Wallbox braucht 32 A Vorsicherung


Ja schön, aber es gibt kaum Autos mit 22kW.
Warum auch?
Dort wo man AC lädt steht man eher 3 bis 4 Stunden rum oder länger wie zu Hause.
In einer Nacht bekommt man mit 11kW selbst den größten Akku voll.


Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> Ich meine die verkaufen zur Zeit Strom an der Börse für 450€ die MWh, das sind 0,45€ pro kWh nur für die Erzeugung da sind Steuern und Abgaben noch nicht eingepreist


Nochmal für langsame:
75% des Stroms werden nicht an der Börse gehandelt.


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo denn?😂
> Wenn ich mir die ENBw App ansehe sind die Preise selbst für DC eher bei 50ct oder du hast ein Abwehrangebot wo man die Kunden ins Abo drängen will.


Yo, ei, die Ladestationen der Stadtwerke München.
War bei AC bisher 49 ct und für DC 69 ct.

Jetzt halt beim Olympiapark/BMW-Welt 94,5 ct.
Ist halt so, sehe es ja auf der monatlichen Abrechnung für die Dienstfahrzeuge von meinem Büro.

Zugegebener Maßen ist das die teuerste Ecke, aber unter 52 für AC und 74 ct für DC kommste halt bei den Stadtwerketankstellen (die haben mit unter ein sehr dichtes Netz in Relation) nicht mehr weg.

PS:
Fastnet liegt ja auch bei 69 und Lichtblick bei 75, Maingau hat noch 59

K. A. was der Lachsmiley soll, das entwickelt sich halt für die Klientel DW (wie bei uns) oder Besserverdiener.
Ich finde das eher traurig.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jetzt halt beim Olympiapark/BMW-Welt 94,5 ct.


Hab ich nicht gefunden.

Aber nochmal das sind teilweise Abwehrangebote damit man sich ein Abo abschließt um billig laden zu können und Schnelllader muss man eh mit Autobahntankstellen vergleichen.

Ich kann bei hohen Benzin und Strompreisen einfach wenig Mitleid mit den meisten Menschen haben,
wir sind sehenden Auges in diese Lage gelaufen weil wir uns auf fossile Brennstoffe (und die Franzosen halt auf Atomkraft) verlassen haben.
Oder allgemein beim Verbrauch, kaum einer hat nach der Ölkrise noch auf sparsame Autos geachtet bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen sonst hätten wir deutlich mehr Hybridfahrzeuge auf der Straße und das lange vor dem Hochlauf der Elektromobilität.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, die Jugend von heute ist wirklich nicht mehr belastbar ...


Ich bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.   

Aber 15 Grad in der Hütte,
im Winter?
Ohne mich,
ich bin schon fast den ganzen Tag im Freien,
irgendwo ist mal ne Grenze. 

Und was den Gaskocher betrifft:
Keine Sorge,
ich weiß was ich mache.


----------



## Poulton (14. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge,
> ich weiß was ich mache.


Die Momente wo man sich an den nichtlustig Clown erinnert fühlt...


			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E-x9gdZXMAodK8k.jpg


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Momente wo man sich an den nichtlustig Clown erinnert fühlt...
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E-x9gdZXMAodK8k.jpg


Keine Sorge ,
in  Chemie und Physik kenne ich mich gut aus.
Zumindest so gut, das ich Risiken einschätzen kann.

Vielleicht mal eine Anekdote nebenbei:

Vor zwei Wochen war ich mal Pilze suchen,
ich habe sehr viele gefunden, alles gut.

Dann spricht mich ein junger Pilzsammler an,
ob ich mal ein Auge auf seine Ausbeute werfen könnte,
der hatte die alle mit dem Smartphone bestimmt.

Hätte der nicht die Hälfte entsorgt,
wäre der jetzt tot.


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber nochmal das sind teilweise Abwehrangebote damit man sich ein Abo abschließt


kann sein, Abo haben wir nicht


Sparanus schrieb:


> um billig laden zu können





Sparanus schrieb:


> und Schnelllader muss man eh mit Autobahntankstellen vergleichen.


das ist allerdings richtig


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kann bei hohen Benzin und Strompreisen einfach wenig Mitleid mit den meisten Menschen haben,
> wir sind sehenden Auges in diese Lage gelaufen weil wir uns auf fossile Brennstoffe (und die Franzosen halt auf Atomkraft) verlassen haben.


Das mit dem sehenden Auge ist zweifellos richtig, aber Häme finde ich da auch nicht richtig.
Weisst Du, mutmaßlich Du, mit Sicherheit ich können uns die Preisscherze vielleicht leisten oder sind gar nicht betroffen, wie ich privat.
Der Großteil der Bevölkerung leidet aber darunter, weil eben billiges Gas Jahrzehnte lang eingekauft wurde und nahezu nichts unternommen wurde, um regenerative Energien massiv zu fördern.
Im Gegenteil, überall Stolpersteine noch und nöcher.
Ich habe Mitleid mit allen Betroffenen, weil sie der Regierung vertraut haben und nicht wirklich die Dimension erkannt haben.
Vor kurzem hat auf der TUM einer einen Vortrag gehalten.
Hätte man in 2000 nur 5ct für jeden Liter Sprit staatlich eingesammelt, hätte man in 2019 zu 100% eine regenerative Stromproduktion für ganz Deutschland aufbauen können.
Hat halt keiner Visionen gehabt oder keinen Arsch in der Hose...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder allgemein beim Verbrauch, kaum einer hat nach der Ölkrise noch auf sparsame Autos geachtet bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen sonst hätten wir deutlich mehr Hybridfahrzeuge auf der Straße und das lange vor dem Hochlauf der Elektromobilität.


Yo, denke da noch an meinen A2 1.2 TDI mit unter 4l/100km von 2002 bis 2016.
Statt dessen fahrende Wandschränke mit 500 PS bei Audi weiterentwickelt - nur so plakativ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2022)

Gabbaguenter schrieb:


> ja genau da liegt doch der Hund begraben
> so ne 22 kW Wallbox braucht 32 A Vorsicherung und wenn in meinem HAK nur 35 A Sicherungen drin hängen darf ich während das Auto läd nischt anderes machen sonst fliegt die Sicherung



Du kannst den Dingern einfach ein niedrigeres Limit gemäß deiner Möglichkeiten setzen? 22 kW braucht man nun wirklich nicht, wenn man über Nacht laden kann.

Also "Wallbox" ist, abgesehen der Lieferzeiten und der Handwerkerknappheit nun wirklich ein winziges Problem im Vergleich zu "Einfamilienhaus"  .




Adi1 schrieb:


> Und was den Gaskocher betrifft:
> Keine Sorge,
> ich weiß was ich mache.



Das sagen sie alle. Viele liegen falsch. Nicht bei allen von denen haben die Nachbarn Glück.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Oktober 2022)

Da das Thema und Klimaschutz ja irgendwie mit zum Thema Energiewende gehören packe ich die Meldung mal hier mit rein, das zwei "Klimaaktivisten" , mal wieder, aus "Protest" das Gemälde Sonnenblumen von Van Gogh mit dem Inhalt von 2 Dossen Tomatensuppe übergossen haben, was zu leichten Schäden am Bilderrahmen führte:









						Klimaschützerinnen bewerfen van-Gogh-Gemälde mit Tomatensuppe
					

Wie weit darf der Protest gegen eine als existenziell wahrgenommene Bedrohung gehen?




					web.de
				




Ehrlich, ist ja nicht die erste Aktion dieser Art, aber das hat für mich einfach auch nichts mehr mit Protest zu tun, bei aller Wichtigkeit die das Thema Klimaschutz und die Änderung unserer Energiepolitik in dem Zusammenhang hat.

Da würde ich es noch ehr verstehen wenn man mal ein paar mit Tomatensuppe gefüllte Farbbomben an die Fassade des britischen Parlaments pfeffern würde, welche sowas besser ab kann, als auf, wenn auch durch Glasscheiben geschützte, alte Kunstwerke in irgendwelchen Museen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe Mitleid mit allen Betroffenen, weil sie der Regierung vertraut haben und nicht wirklich die Dimension erkannt haben.


Wir sind der Souverän, wenn man nicht den Wähler verantwortlich machen will (für langfristige Trends) braucht man auch keine Demokratie.


compisucher schrieb:


> Hat halt keiner Visionen gehabt oder keinen Arsch in der Hose...


Doch, du und ich wissen wie das für die Partei immer wieder ausging.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ist ja nicht die erste Aktion dieser Art, aber das hat für mich einfach auch nichts mehr mit Protest zu tun


Das ist doch irgendwie kaum wert darüber zu reden.
Wandel wird nicht auf der Straße gemacht, die Straße ist nur manchmal der letzte Stein.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sagen sie alle. Viele liegen falsch. Nicht bei allen von denen haben die Nachbarn Glück.


Erfroren oder vergast,
welcher Tod ist angenehmer?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2022)

Wenn es um den Nachbarn geht: Ganz klar erfroren. Dann stinkt er nicht so schnell.

Bei unsachgemäßem Gebrauch von Gas ist aber vor allem "durch umherfliegende Steine tödlich verwundet" das Problem für die Umgebung.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn es um den Nachbarn geht: Ganz klar erfroren. Dann stinkt er nicht so schnell.
> 
> Bei unsachgemäßem Gebrauch von Gas ist aber vor allem "durch umherfliegende Steine tödlich verwundet" das Problem für die Umgebung.


Zumindest im ersten Augenblick. In den Minuten danach kommt unzureichende Löschkapazität hinzu.


----------



## stolpi (17. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es etwa Faktor 3 zwischen Liter Benzin und kW/h Strom. Mein Stromanbieter hat mir gerade als "Vorzugspreis" 57Cent für das nächste Jahr angeboten während die E10 Preise hier immer mal wieder unter 1,80€ liegen. Weit ist es also nicht mehr. Real werde ich wahrscheinlich die Wette auf etwas volatilere Strom-Angebote als das genannte mit 1 Jahr Garantie eingehen und dann eben gucken welche Energiequelle es wird.
> Wenn irgendwann die Dachdecker nicht mehr vollkommen überlastet sind lässt sich da natürlich mehr gegen machen, aber bis dahin sind die paar Watt vom Balkon nicht genug.




Schonmal Awattar oder Tibber angesehen?
Damit lassen sich die Stromkosten erheblich senken wenn man im Stromverbrauch flexibel oder "Smart" unterwegs ist.
Gerade Nachts oder generell wenn viel EE im Netz ist kann man dann z.B. sein Elektroauto konkurrenzlos günstig auftanken. 




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Schonmal Awattar oder Tibber angesehen?
> Damit lassen sich die Stromkosten erheblich senken wenn man im Stromverbrauch flexibel oder "Smart" unterwegs ist.
> Gerade Nachts oder generell wenn viel EE im Netz ist kann man dann z.B. sein Elektroauto konkurrenzlos günstig auftanken.
> 
> ...


Tatsächlich habe ich eine Awattar fähige Wallbox. Mit 7kWh Akku ist groß Puffern allerdings nicht so wirklich drin. Irgendwann in der Nacht muss ich dann schon Strom abnehmen. Und Internet an die Walllbox bringen, aber da ich mittlerweile eh 1NCE Kunde bin sollte das günstig machbar sein.
Spannend ist auch dass der obere Deckel dort aktuell immer noch unter dem Betrag liegt der mir wo anders als garantierter durchgängiger Arbeitspreis angeboten wurde. Nur ändern sich bei denen auch die Deckel Beträge monatlich.

Absurde(?) Idee: Eigentlich könnte man ja auch einen reinen Akku mit Awattar betreiben und den tarifgesteuert laden/entladen.🤔 Quasi die sonst empfohlene Investitionsreihenfolge bei PV mal umgekehrt.


----------



## stolpi (17. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Tatsächlich habe ich eine Awattar fähige Wallbox. Mit 7kWh Akku ist groß Puffern allerdings nicht so wirklich drin. Irgendwann in der Nacht muss ich dann schon Strom abnehmen. Und Internet an die Walllbox bringen, aber da ich mittlerweile eh 1NCE Kunde bin sollte das günstig machbar sein.
> Spannend ist auch dass der obere Deckel dort aktuell immer noch unter dem Betrag liegt der mir wo anders als garantierter durchgängiger Arbeitspreis angeboten wurde. Nur ändern sich bei denen auch die Deckel Beträge monatlich.




Mit hohen Stromkosten sind wir hier oben noch weit entfernt - Dank viel Windkraft, aber auch die Gaspreise sind nur moderat angestiegen aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Ich glaube, gerade was Strom angeht haben wir eigentlich nur ein Verteilungsproblem. 
Kurz und Langfristig müssen trotzdem natürlich die EE massiv ausgebaut werden aber schon jetzt kann man auf Verbraucherseite eingreifen und Markmechanismen nutzen.

E-Autos die z.B. Nachts bei "Strom-Überschuss" geladen werden (Schuko reicht in der Regel für den Durchschnitts-Pendler) müssen nicht in Zeiten laden wo eh das Netz auf Anschlag fährt und wirken somit doppelt. Entlastung in Spitzenzeiten und Nutzung von Überschuss der so (noch) nicht gespeichert werden kann. 

Aber auch ohne E-Auto und auch als Mieter ohne PV Möglichkeit kann mit diesen Tarifen was sparen und aktiv mithelfen bei den aktuellen Problemen. 
WM, GS, Backofen etc. mi z.B. den Tibber Pulse gesteuert betreiben und vom günstigen Börsenpreisen profitieren.


Denke, da ist noch viel Potential was wir alle, und ohne viel Komforteinbußen, umsetzen könnten.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2022)

WM und GS werden jetzt erstmal Mittags betrieben um die Balkonanlage auszulasten. Dank Zeitschalter auch nicht weiter schwer. Der Hybrid steht zur Zeit auf "Morgens soll er dann voll sein", also Zielzeit im Auto vermerkt. So tröpfelt er sich selbstständig über sie Nacht voll. Die genau Verteilung dabei hab ich aber noch nicht gemessen und tatsächlich gibt es die Option auch längst nicht bei allen (Halb-)E-Fahrzeugen.
Backofen Einsatz verschieben geht, abgesehen vielleicht vom Brot backen, leider nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Der Braten, die Pizza etc sollen beim Verzehr ja warm sein  .


----------



## stolpi (17. Oktober 2022)

Notfalls dann kurz mit der Microwelle aufwärmen... 

Gerade mit einer Balkonanlage oder kleinen PV Anlagen macht die Kombination mit Tibber, aWattar etc. richtig Sinn.
Große Stromverbräucher möglichst in die Zeiten von günstigen Börsenstrompreisen verschieben und Tagsüber drückt die PV den teuren Netzbezug in den Spitzenlasten.
Das kann sich sehr schnell bezahlt machen.

Falls noch nicht gefragt wurde, wieviel kWp hat deine Balkon-PV und wieviel km fährst du so am Tag?



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2022)

Das soll hier ja auch keine private Energieberatung werden.
Spannend sind sie Tarife durchaus, allerdings gerade dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich teurer gewesen als die meisten Altverträge und natürlich für Leute die knapp kalkulieren müssen eh ein zu großes Risiko.


Spoiler: Privatvergnügen



Seit kurzem habe ich 400Wp an der Balkonbrüstung hängen. Damit hab ich schon auf den cm alle Fläche in dem Bereich mit Mono-Zellen voll.
Fahrzeug laden fällt abgesehen von zu wenig Leistung zu dessen Aktivzeit, wie bei so vielen, aber eh flach wenn das Auto währenddessen auf der Arbeit steht. Auch ist der Bedarf vor allem im Winter da wenn der Weg zur Tennishalle (wo die Arbeit vorher auf dem Weg liegt)
 deutlich weiter als der zum Aussenplatz ist. Damit fahr ich den Akku zur Zeit 3 mal die Woche an einem Tag leer.


----------



## Kassalowski (17. Oktober 2022)

schaut mal, finde ich recht spannend:









						SuperBase V: First Plug-and-Play Home Energy Storage System
					

Up to 64kWh | 3800-7600W AC Output | 120/240V Dual Voltage | Max 6.6kWh Recharge in 1 Hour | Semi-Solid State & LFP Batteries | 0ms UPS




					www.kickstarter.com
				




... preislich kann ich das freilich nicht einordnen, aber ne geile sache ist das schon!

p.s.: die habe in ihrer "Beschreibung" auch ziemlich viele Youtube-Videos verlinkt.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> schaut mal, finde ich recht spannend:


Ist halt ne Power Station wie gerade Millionen in China zusammen gelötet werden und alle 5 Minuten bei MyDealz und Co. angepriesen werden technisch und auch preislich ins extrem gezogen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, gerade was Strom angeht haben wir eigentlich nur ein Verteilungsproblem.
> Kurz und Langfristig müssen trotzdem natürlich die EE massiv ausgebaut werden aber schon jetzt kann man auf Verbraucherseite eingreifen und Markmechanismen nutzen.
> 
> E-Autos die z.B. Nachts bei "Strom-Überschuss" geladen werden (Schuko reicht in der Regel für den Durchschnitts-Pendler) müssen nicht in Zeiten laden wo eh das Netz auf Anschlag fährt und wirken somit doppelt.



Nachts haben wir im Moment nur einen Überschuss wegen den unflexiblen Kohle- und vor allem Atomkraftwerken. Die laufen halt durch, obwohl viel zu wenige ihren dreckigen Strom gebrauchen können. Aber Solar hat den Peak halt tagsüber und da wird es noch viele Jahrzehnte Ausbau benötigen, ehe man an der Mehrheit aller Parkplätze in den Mittagsstunden laden könnte.

Das ist so ein enormer Infrastrukturaufwand, zusätzlich zu dem saftigen Fahrzeugaufwand, dass ich weiterhin anzweifle, dass er überhaupt Sinn ergibt im Vergleich zu p2g oder p2l.


----------



## fotoman (20. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was soll ich da sagen außer "selbst schuld"?


Klar selbst Schuld. Da die Regierung aber derzeit nach dem Gießkannenprinzip vorgeht, wird dabei trotzdem extrem viel Geld verschwendet.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn jedes Zimmer so um die 60qm groß ist ja.


Ich lasse also in Zukunft alle 6-7 Zimmertüren auf, um in der 95 qm Wohnung nicht nur sinnlos die Flure zu heizen sondern nicht in alle 5 Zimmer ein solches Gerät hängen zu müssen.

Da zahle ich lieber weiter das Gas. Bevor mich die Preise umbringen gibt es sowieso wieder Geschenke vom Staat. So bekommt man wenigstens mal etwas von den gezahlten Steuern zurück.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es etwa Faktor 3 zwischen Liter Benzin und kW/h Strom. Mein Stromanbieter hat mir gerade als "Vorzugspreis" 57Cent für das nächste Jahr angeboten


Das war dann ja vermutlich nur ein sowieso nutzloses Angebot des bisherigen Anbieters. Oder war das nur für den eAuto-Stromtarif an der öffentlichen Ladesäule?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ist ja nicht die erste Aktion dieser Art, aber das hat für mich einfach auch nichts mehr mit Protest zu tun, bei aller Wichtigkeit die das Thema Klimaschutz und die Änderung unserer Energiepolitik in dem Zusammenhang hat.


Haben die sich nicht zusätzlich auch wieder festgeklebt? Ich würde die Leute ja einfach kleben lassen (Verpflegung war ja vorhanden) und bei den Schikanen auf den Straßen würde ich nur entsprechende Umleitungen einrichten. Sollen sie doch selber sehen, wie sie da wieder weg kommen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

fotoman schrieb:


> Das war dann ja vermutlich nur ein sowieso nutzloses Angebot des bisherigen Anbieters.


Sowieso nutzlos ist relativ. Das ist für ein Jahr Preisgarantie aktuell noch ein guter Kurs. Günstiger sind nur aktuell noch die lokalen Versorger wenn man den Preis eben nicht fest schreibt.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2022)

Energiekosten: Als der Gaspreis kurzfristig ins Negative rutschte
					

Die Gaspreise sinken deutlich, aber nur im kurzfristigen Handel. Fachleute sehen darin das Ergebnis einer außerordentlichen Situation. Auf die Preise für Kunden dürfte sie erst einmal wenig Einfluss haben.




					www.faz.net
				




Den passenden Zeitpunkt für den Gaskauf knapp verpasst oder?


----------



## Adi1 (28. Oktober 2022)

Da sieht man mal wieder, wohim  eine "liberale Marktöffnung" führt,
Spekulanten und Glücksritter treiben die Preise hoch,
Das "Minus" zahlen dann meistens die Verbraucher.


----------

